# MUL - Multiemedia Limited



## Joe Blow

MUL has performed strongly for the last couple of days after being sold off steadily for some time.

Are we seeing the beginnings of a turnaround or is it just another pump and dump?

Where is MUL going from here?

Any ideas?


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

It finished the day at 5 cents, up almost 9%, on heavy volume of 68 million shares traded.

Tomorrow will be an interesting day for MUL.

 :


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Buy side depth is building early today... I have the feeling MUL will go higher initially but may get sold off again fairly heavily at the 5.2/5.3c mark like it did a couple of weeks ago. We'll see.

An good announcement might provide the lift MUL needs.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL, my favorite stock. It has been by far the best investment I've made over the last 12 months. I am not in the short term gain so I didn't sell at its peak of 12.5. I'm holding for much more than that. So far this stock was run on speculation and hype, which is exactly what happens to all of them first. Once they build up business, there is no holding back. I expect it to be way above 10c within 4-6 weeks and should they manage to get more big deals in the middle east and asian region, then I'm sure it will move into the low .02s easily. What happens from there is anybody's guess. There are too many shares floating around so I also expect a reverse split before the end of the year as they are still keen to become a $1 stock instead of a penny stock (NASDAQ intentions). So here's my schedule:

Mid-End July: 15cents
Sept: 20 cents
Oct: reverse split 3:1 -&gt; share price 60cents
Dec: $1 depending on new deals. 

Proof me wrong. Only time will tell. There have been so many postings about MUL, and lots of people got burned. I'm sure if you keep holding, this will come out nicely. 

Bad points:
- Management
(Yet to proof that they are worth their money)

- China
I would assume it's hard to crack into this market

- Competition
Slowly building. If they can't close some more good deals, then things are looking difficult. However, at the moment, there is still nothing that can compete with their solution when it comes to SAT.

- Price
They will eventually have to lower their prices big time, especially for the equipment which is where they want to make a lot of money. 

So there you go. It's a high risk investment and it should be treated like that. But with high risk comes high return or high loss. Don't bet all your money on this one, but make sure you have some of it in MUL!

Happy trading!


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I forgot to add:
There will be lots of pump and dump games on this one before we see solid news coming out. Sine last July there have been so many of them, I gave up counting...

It's a bumpy road, but it may be worth the pain.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Great post Stefan.

I am holding MUL and will continue to hold as I have confidence in their future and their technology.

Would be nice to see an announcement or two though!


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Joe,

You're so right. It is time for more deals to be announced. But keep in mind, they are only doing this for a year now. It takes time to get big customers. However, there will be some SAT exhibitions and conferences in the second half of this year and MUL (Newsat) will be part of it. It's always a good time to make new deals so I personally expect the second half of 2004 to be the most rewarding. 

The key is news. And of course the half yearly figures. I'm really interested to see those.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL has an interesting chart. It has been in a steady decline since its price spike in January this year. It seems to have bottomed out at current levels. Just recently (last week or so) volume has increased with virtually no price drop indicating that some serious accumulation has been going on.

One good announcement could send MUL north very quickly...


----------



## lms

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL is a guessing game it makes me smile with everybody thinking they can predict this stock, if I said last year at this time when they were 1 cent they would go to 12 cents then most people would have thought I was mad, including me.

However they raised 13m in there share scheme, they have moved offices, they have had meetings with China, they are in the middle east (is that where there is a lot of money) they have just announced a rural scheme if the goverment helps, they can deliver microsoft products on line!!

etc etc

I belive this stock can go up, there are some big transactions going on, didnt  bill gates talk about rural stuff ! and a computer to everyone  on the news?

I think its a bargin at these prices.

But then again those who dare either win or they lose!

I am holding.  :


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Lets face it making money in MUL is easy I have stayed away from this stock prior to the beginning of June but its a great way to pick up $300-400 each and every day but I have slowly been accumulating every day as well, now you may think I am ramping this up but do have a few grand in this could be worth a new X5 BEAMER by Xmas.


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Look like it's a good buy for MUL


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

My only concern about this stock is that it's not going to liquidate like LibertyOne or OneTel.

If you take the risk then there are alway opportunity for reward.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> My only concern about this stock is that it's not going to liquidate like LibertyOne or OneTel.
> 
> If you take the risk then there are alway opportunity for reward.




Speculative stocks are a tough one. High risk is definitely not for everyone.

When you do take a big risk it's important you understand what you are getting into. Learn everything you can about the company, its product and the market or industry it is a part of. Or at least know someone you trust who does.

I'm betting on MUL but you can never be 100% sure. I certainly hope it doesn't go under.


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I agreed with you there, Joe.

but I am not ready to start speculation again...good luck mate.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Interesting announcement today. Anyone care to offer an opinion about the following part of the interview?



> corporatefile.com.au
> You’ve stated that NewSat has grown rapidly since its launch in October 2003, with 1,000 successful installations in Australia and the Middle East. What have been the drivers of this growth and is the momentum sustainable?
> 
> CEO Adrian Ballintine
> It’s absolutely sustainable. This is only the tip of the iceberg. We’re getting more business as users realise they can get voice, multicasting and video on a flexible, pay-for-use basis and at a quality that you’d only be able to achieve with a substantial cable connection. And RSSL of course gives us another avenue of growth. A recent study by Northern Sky Research in the UK says that satellite services revenue worldwide is expected to grow 20 percent per annum for the next three to four years and that the main areas of growth will be in the Middle East and Asia, regions within our satellite coverage.
> 
> corporatefile.com.au
> You’ve stated that the future growth prospects for the NewSat business are more significant than initially expected. What are the growth opportunities for the business and to what extent will additional capital be required to realise them?
> 
> CEO Adrian Ballintine
> All the work we’ve done over the last six months leads us to believe that
> potentially we’ve got a very strong business, that our international prospects are promising and that we can now enter a new market with a product we didn’t expect to get for another 12 months.
> 
> Initially RSSL is a service we’ll provide in Australia. But we also perceive
> opportunities for it in Afghanistan, Kazakhstan and the other “stans,” where
> there’s not much existing cable, and where RSSL could provide highly
> competitive voice solutions. Initially we didn’t realise how unsophisticated some of the world was in terms of its telephony. We’re servicing a dozen countries already with the LinkStar product, and taking orders from different countries every day. If we can provide a really effective low cost solution for those countries, we see huge growth potential there.
> 
> We’re currently doing a financial review to determine the long-term capital
> requirements to drive the business. That will take us another couple of months.
> 
> corporatefile.com.au
> NewSat made an operating loss of $1.6 million in the first half ended December 2003 on revenue of $431,000. What is the current revenue level of the NewSat business and when do you expect it to move into profit?
> 
> CEO Adrian Ballintine
> We had a very good second half, with revenue of roughly $4 million. The first
> half was the set-up phase, when we were putting our organisational structure in place and getting a better understanding of the market.
> 
> Our planning suggests we’ll still be in cash-burn mode during the first half of this year, but then we expect to move into cash flow positive territory in the second half.
> 
> corporatefile.com.au
> Multiemedia reported a net loss of $4.6 million for the first half ended December 2003. Can you comment on the full year ended June and the outlook for 2005?
> 
> CEO Adrian Ballintine
> We haven’t finished our audit yet, but clearly we’ll report a net loss for 2004. In the current financial year we certainly believe we’ll have a profitable business.


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> corporatefile.com.au
> Multiemedia reported a net loss of $4.6 million for the first half ended December
> 2003. Can you comment on the full year ended June and the outlook for 2005?
> CEO Adrian Ballintine
> We haven’t finished our audit yet, but clearly we’ll report a net loss for 2004. In
> the current financial year we certainly believe we’ll have a profitable business."




Quite an interest comment.....

Joe,
From the comment above do you think the share price will heading south....?


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Quite an interest comment.....
> 
> Joe,
> From the comment above do you think the share price will heading south....?




No. They have set a timetable for profitability and seem confident about it so from here I am hoping there will be some good announcements that will nudge the price upwards.

MUL management seem to be doing everything they can to dispel a lot of the uncertainty around their short to medium term future.

I've got my fingers crossed.

 :-*


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Sorry for not posting anything re MUL lately. I was overseas for the last 8 weeks. Well, I have to say that the performance is rather weak. They obviously can't get any big deals going, otherwise they wouldn't hesitate a second to publish them. Anyway, these things take time and nothing is harder than predicting a high risk stock. I'm still positive that we see some major deals in the very near future. I was hoping for July and I still am, but it's looking more and more unlikely as the days go on.

My initial prediction still stands, but may actually fall into August. Doesn't change my big end of year target for now. I'm still very bullish on this and I'm holding a significant amount of shares from a year ago when it was trading at 1.6 cents. It's come a long way and gone back again but that's just a typical pattern for a stock like MUL. High risk runs on hype, then retreats on no news to gain final and lasting strength on good news. So we have reached the point where everybody is waiting for any good news. It's either going to happen or the price will drop back to levels not seen within the last 12 months. That's high risk for you. The rewards are great, the potential loss as well. No risk, no fun.

Reports like the one released lately are hardly proof of solid business progress. They should be regarded as blah blah trying to keep the market talking while they are trying to finalise substantial deals. I surely hope they can get some big fish in the middle east as well as Asia but these markets have prooven to be very hard to get into in the past. They seem to be optimistic so lets just wait and see. A price of 4 cents seems to be a realistic level so I wouldn't expect it to drop too much for now. It's all question of timing. 

Now let me have another look at that Findlay report they used to mention so many times before. I have to check what their predictions re profit/loss was.

Good luck with MUL. May your willing to risk a few $$ be rewarded!


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Market activity today indicates a news release is around the corner. As mentioned before, I do  expect a contract announcement soon, but I have no further details. I'm just keeping an eye on it. Today's note regarding the best performing stocks that was released this morning couldn't have anything to do with the current increase. I'm speculating that a new contract will be announced shortly. Maybe my July target will come true... 

So far, MUL has always gone up PRIOR to any news which makes me wonder why, but that's just the way it is so increased market activity has been a good sign of pending news.

I'm holding MUL and I'm biased, so do your own research. This stock has burned a lot of traders before and should be regarded as HIGH RISK.

Happy trading


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Yes, today's trading was interesting and I also get the feeling that there may be an announcement or two around the corner regarding contracts.

Lets hope so. 

I continue to hold MUL and cross my fingers.

 ;D


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well, that was just another one of those last minute sell off we've seen on MUL many times before.  A few million shares traded within the last 15 minutes, mostly sellers. It's still in green which is something considering how the market went today. Anyway, they hardly ever release news on a Friday so we will have to sit and wait...


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Well, that was just another one of those last minute sell off we've seen on MUL many times before.   A few million shares traded within the last 15 minutes, mostly sellers. It's still in green which is something considering how the market went today. Anyway, they hardly ever release news on a Friday so we will have to sit and wait...




Yeah, it was a little disappointing to see that, particularly after the momentum it had built up during the day.

But as you said, it closed in the green so I it's not all bad. Tomorrow is another day.  

I think MUL is going to see a fair bit of selling on any strength as the short term traders hop out and realise profits. I'm going to try and trade in and out of it a bit more and hopefully increase my stake.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

It does seem to have found real support at current levels.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Joe,

I wouldn't get in and out on MUL too much. This one has the potential to move fast and you could well be left out in the cold. I'm just holding, even if it's tempting to actually try and profit from its movement. Anyway, good luck. I think you're right. It has found support around these levels but I wouldn't bet on it if the figures will be overly disappointing. Let's just hope they can announce some good deals before they release their figures for 2004. That would eliminate any fears of a further down turn. I'm most positive on MUL and I can't see it going down the drain for now so I'm holding to really profit big time should it start to move up.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Interestingly there is an undisclosed bid on MUL at the current bid level which is highly unusual and therefore should be considered genuine in my view. Normally you would see those bids 1 or 2 levels below the current bid price but this time it's different. Will be interesting to see how big it is and if it really stays there.

I'm convinced that something is about to happen here.

Happy trading


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Interestingly there is an undisclosed bid on MUL at the current bid level which is highly unusual and therefore should be considered genuine in my view. Normally you would see those bids 1 or 2 levels below the current bid price but this time it's different. Will be interesting to see how big it is and if it really stays there.
> 
> I'm convinced that something is about to happen here.
> 
> Happy trading




Yeah I saw that U bidder appear too and was immediately sceptical because I've seen U bidders appear and disappear too many times on MUL.

But this one could be serious. There hasn't been too much selling today... I think the market is half expecting some kind of announcement soon re: contracts.

Let's hope so.

I'll feel a little more confident when there is more at market buying. Maybe it's the quiet before the storm?


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Currently there is only the U bid left for MUL at .044 so lets keep an eye on it to see how big this order is.

I agree that volume is pretty low today so news are not that close. Considering how much MUL has come down over the last couple of months, It would now be at an interesting price level even if we know that they will produce a loss for 2004. However, we should also look back a bit on this one and take the famous findlay report as a guide.

You can download that report here:

http://www.multiemedia.com.au/pdfs/FINDLA~1.PDF

They predicted a 3.7cent/share profit for 2004. Therefore already management has not reached its goal. There are reasons why, including the quicker expansion the middle east and the opening of other beams in advance, but nevertheless, they failed to make money out of their business in 2004.

If we take their argument into 2005, then cleary they should be able to top the findlay report in 2005 as they now have more sorces for income than what findlay assumed when they created the report. 

So:
For 2005 they are expected to make a net profit after tax of 82 million dollars, based on 4000 customers. 

Reading the latest statements, management is talking about having "more than 1000 customer" already. This would be inline with the expectations for 2004. 

Because of the higher cost involved to open up more transponders and the middle east market, they will make a loss instead of a predicted 34 million profit in 2004. 

So they have not been able to produce enough income out of the 1000 customers in 2004 to cover for the additional expenses. They even had to rise money with some obscure fund rising, even so they still had millions of dollars in cash left over which they plan to use on other stuff.

The report is expecting a dividend of 2.3 cents a share for 2005, expecting a 9 cent/share profit. From that point of view, MUL is a bargain at its current level. 

If we consider that they have a bigger potential from a technical point of view than what the Findlay report assumed, I would consider MUL to be a VERY HOT investment in 2005. 

It all depends on what management will deliver over the next few weeks and months. The end of year report is most likely released in September and that could proof crucial. If they can come up with more deals before then, nobody will care much as money would finally be flowing.

If they can't, then MUL will go down much further, maybe even towards the 2 cent mark. This would have to be blamed on management and their greed to get rich quick with funny option deals. The market doesn't like these kind of things, especially if management fails to produce results. 

I'm holding a big stake in MUL and I'm confident that they are able to produce the results. It may take a bit longer, but the potential for 2005 is very attractive:
Let's assume they can live up to the report and deliver around 6-7 cents a share.  8 times EPS would out the share price to 55cents. I wouldn't complain if that would happen... ;-)

I'll post more on MUL, but for now that's more than enough reading for the day ;-)

Happy trading


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Great post on MUL Stefan. I agree with virtually everything you said.

There are a lot of people out there who hate MUL. Some of them got burnt back in 2000 on it. Some of them don't understand their technology or the market for it.

In my view, at current levels MUL is one of the best speculative buys on the market. It's also one of the best trading stocks around. 

All in all, I've done quite well out of it. 

And I'm still holding!


----------



## Guest

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL have signed on many ISP,S over the past six months . who in turn are promoting their services . Some affiliated and interesting sites to look at
www.bushtech.com.au
edgeaccess.net
www.apertura.com.au
www.transcom.com
www.peopletelecom.com.au
www.truebroadband.com.au
 Other probable affilliations,
Soul Pattinson Communications
Airworks Media Pty Ltd.
Harris Technology
www.broadbandwireless.com.au
www.satig.net
Each of these are signing on MUL,S services, and there are probably many more around . It will be quite easy to rack up 1000,s of clients with minimal effort from MUL itself. I have found this information with minimal effort through GOOGLE .  A lot of homework has been done and it would appear only time is needed for their shares to make solid gains . 
Incidently ,I hold some shares bought in 2000 at around 75 cents . I held and in 2002 was offered 100,000 shares at 1.5 cents direct from the company , some of which I sold at 10.5 cents to take up issue at 6 cents in October 2003 .My shareholding has basicaly paid for itself . These shares are ready to go places. Regards, KOOKA


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Tony,

Interesting comment. Yes, you're right regarding the 1000 customers. It's really more of a question if they can produce the growth neede to create a profit out of their services. One problem I see is that they have done more on the technical side by opening up markets that they didn't plan to that early. This is costing a lot of money and may take longer to turn it into a profit. 

I do agree with you that time is the key. It is currently valued according to what it is right now. Not what it has the potential to become. This is why I'm holding big on MUL. It could become extremly rewarding once they step out of the shade. 

I am however very negative about their management. These guys are just a bunch of clowns and they will need to proof themselves first before I give them any credit. All they have proofen so far is that they are keen to make a lot of money for themselves with all those stock option deals they've come up with. 

I normally wouldn't invest into a stock with a management like MUL's but the outlook for this solution is just too good to be ignored. They may actually find that their market is much bigger in the Middle East than in Australia which may turn out to be an even bigger plus for its share price. There is virtually nobody around to compete with MUL in those countries.

All in all, MUL will either be my best investment ever (so far its been exactly that) or I may have to take up a second job to cover my losses...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Guest

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi. Stephan,
I don,t think the management are that bad, after all Ballantine is the person who started the buisness , and has been there for 20 years . But it is the lack of information that is a real annoyance . It,s hard to make an informed decision on speculation. One good point with MUL is they have about $10 million in the kitty which is enough funds for about 18 months running costs . We have plenty of time to jump ship if things become suspicious .
Tony


----------



## stefan

* Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Tony,

I don't agree as far as management is concerned. So far they have failed to proof that they are there for the company and it's shareholders. The only thing they ever did was working for their own benefit, making sure that they each have enough shares (without substantial costs for themselves) to get VERY rich once the price goes up. They have come up with lots of option plans for themselves, calling it an insentive for management to work hard. That's just not true. Almost 100% of their options have been in the money already when they were released. All this is for, is to get rich quick. Not for the benefit of the company but for themselves. 

I don't care if Adrian has been there for 20 years. As long as they don't act responsibly in the best interest of their shareholders, then there is no credibility. 

Adrian Ballintine is getting paid 240K plus lots of options, all of them already in the money. Seriously, this is just a typical hightech company structure we've seen in recent years. Taking as much out of the company as you possibly can, just as if there is no tomorrow. (Let's just hope there is...)

Yes, they have plenty of cash and I'm very much interested to read the report for 2004 to see what changed in regards to salaries and cash. 

I can't change it. Management has not proofen that they are serious. Not until they stop selling shares and stop trying to get rich quick via those funny option plans. 

And yes, you are right. Their information policy is horrible. In fact we are all left in the dark as to what happened to that cash after they didn't proceed with the aquisition in the US. Strangely they have just rised another few millions all with option plans that are already in the money. 

I'm happy to hear your answer to my points. Maybe I missed something that would indeed put these guys into a better spot. 

I'm holding MUL because I believe in its product. So I don't sell. And neither should a director of the company. 

Happy trading!

Stefan

How can a director (Clinton Star for example) be selling shares in a company he's supposed to lead?


----------



## Guest

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi stephan ,
Sure i am not happy about their recent options issue , and it would have been fairer to offer all shareholders a slice of the cake .This would have entailed the cost of a prospectus and perhaps 4 weeks of time to fulfil raising such a nominal amount , time as I understand it was imperative to seal their RSSL deal . Until I can read their annual report to confirm otherwise , some shareholders have received a generous benefit from these options , but also I believe all shareholders will benefit in the future from this fundraising.  In 2002 I took up an entitlement to 100,000 shares at 1.5 cents . They have been fair to all shareholders previouly . 

Tony


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Tony,

Your argument regarding the time and cost involved in a public offering are noted and that's what Adrian used as the argument in that interview he had recently.

However, my question is, if they really have 9 millions in cash, then it would have been SO MUCH quicker to just pay these 3 millions and then rise more money if that would be needed. 

The way this looks to me is that there wasn't enough money (liquid) left so they had to come up with something to pay for this deal. And that's the scary part that we don't know until the report comes out. 

I don't call it fair to offer a few shares every now and then to shareholders when they treat themselves like little kings. It's just not good enough when only the directors get rich. Even if lots of shareholders will get some nice money if this stock moves up into the 30cents area, these guys will be left with so much money that our profit will look like peanuts. 

My point is that a solid, serious management would not try to profit on endless option deals before the company is actually making some money. Shareholders are interested in a solid, profitable business. Not in filthy rich managers. If MUL would be profitable then I would be willing to look at it from another point of view. But when the company is actually making a loss, then management shouldn't get ANY benefit at all before they turn the boat around. You normally get your reward after you delivered quality. Not before. 

I strongly believe in MUL and I'm very positive that this product is great and unique in its performance. So by all means we need a bunch of professionals at its top. Nothing against Adrian. He seems to be the big guy but then you have to ask what all the other ones are doing there. Except for selling their shares like Clinton Star has done many times. 

Well, MUL is my bet for August to become the top performer. It's going to be hard, but it's not impossible if we finally get some good news.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi stefan and tony
just joined the forum. have been a holder of mul for a while at the moment not in the money however do agree that potential is there to make a good profit. also disappointed in management antics with share issues.
lets hope some good announcements come sooner than later ithink the share holders deserve a better deal here
regarde croc


----------



## ghotib

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Do people see their gains coming purely from price movements, or do you see if as an ongoing business. 

On 5 minutes reading - which is obviously much less than some of you have done - there are some colossal risks to the business. Political and economic instability in their anticipated growth areas, plus the possible impact of the US FTA are 2 that hit me in the face. 

I know it's speculative, but still???


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> On 5 minutes reading - which is obviously much less than some of you have done - there are some colossal risks to the business. Political and economic instability in their anticipated growth areas, plus the possible impact of the US FTA are 2 that hit me in the face.




Interesting point regarding the US FTA. What makes you think that this has an impact on MUL? I so far couldn't see anything like that.

I certainly believe that this is a good product that has quite some potential in it. I do believe that this company has ongoing business that will substantially underline their growth over the next few months. If they can manage to sell this product then the next few years are looking bright. Hard to tell what's going to happen in this area of the market, but for now their technology is far superior to any other competitor like Optus or good old Telstra. Not to mention that the middle east/asian market certainly has a lot of potential. 

 I'm in because I believe in the product and the potential behind it. For this, I will be a long term investor. I have no intentions to sell on the first move. (Otherwise I would have done so when it was at 10 cents). 

I have personally spoken to MUL about their solution at a very early stage before they launched it. I got all the technical details and I must say I did quite a bit of reading. Not to mention that communications is my daily business anyway. I've come to the conclusion that this one has potential that's not currently reflected in its share price, so I bought in for the long term. 

Of course there are substantial risks in these kind of investments. A good product doesn't mean success. You'll have to sell it first. We don't know how well they are doing this at the moment and I have mentioned my disappointment in management in other posts. It all comes down to your personal style of investment. This is certainly not a safe play in anybody's terms. It just one that IMHO is well worh watching if you're after a high risk/high return stock.


----------



## ghotib

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Stefan,

My comment about the FTA was because I thought I'd read here that MUL had a new technology, which I took to mean that part of their potential growth was based on an intellectual property. IMO US patent law is as screwy as US copyright practice, and the FTA seems to bind us to both. 

I've had a bit more of a look at MUL since my original post though, and it looks as though its new product is actually satellite based communication. Is that right? The only thing I saw that might be called "new technology" is Voice-Over-IP. That's actually a protocol and in the public domain. They might have some sort of proprietary implementation, but I didn't see anything on the website to indicate it. So I withdraw my doubts about the effect of the FTA.

However, one thing I noticed on the website was that twice they spell voice-over-IP as voiceover-IP. Call me picky, but I get nervous when a company can't spell and/or doesn't bother to proofread its own technical language. In a case like this one, where the technical language refers to a technology that looks like being flavour of some month pretty soon, it makes me suspect that marketing and sales have excessive influence on company behaviour. I know that must sound paranoid, but I earned my paranoia over 20 years in the software industry and communications is a very close cousin. 

I haven't worked out the relationship with NewSkies or how MUL actually earns its money from the communications business. In one announcement I saw it seemed to describe itself as a reseller, and I don't understand how that fits with ownership of the satellite. 
or what proportion of MUL's business derives / is planned to derive from which of its 2 business units. My guess would be that the hardware integration/distribution is supporting the communications. That might work, but it's a ferociously competitive field and if there's delay with the satellite stuff then they'd be in two ferocious competitions with, as far as I can see, no reasonably steady income stream at all. 

This is all qualitative - I haven't looked at any of their financials and I haven't looked at any figures on growth of satellite communications. I'm very open to being convinced that there's a real business here, so fire away. 

Ghoti


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ghoti,

I suggest you read more about MUL instead of me listing all the things that I might consider important.

Just a quick overview:

- MUL does not own any satellite. Instead they "leased" the beams that cover Australia, the Middle East and China. So what they are trying to do is selling the transponder capacities to resellers and directly to the public. Check other statements in this thread for details.

- Voice over IP as such is as you said just a technology to transmit voice over the internet via TCP/IP. Now the potential everybody is talking about in the industry, is that you don't need phone carriers anymore as one can offer VOIP much cheaper than normal phone calls. Well, I'm using Skype for me overseas calls but for now this is far from perfect. I don't actually see much potential in VOIP myself and MUL has so far not done much to push this technology. They didn't even implement it in the first phase. (Which is probably why they can't spell it correctly... ;-))

- Newskies is the owner of the NSS-6 VSAT Satellite that MUL is leasing the transponders on. NEWSAT is the company under which these services are offered in the covered areas. From the newsat website:
NewSat is a partnership of satellite broadband specialists. Together with NewSkies, ViaSat, Kavera, IP Access International and Advanced Projects, NewSat provides a range of next generation broadband solutions to Australia and 60% of the world's population.

I better stop now. This is post  is getting way to big again.   

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Guest

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ghotib, I have held stock in MUL FOR AROUND FOUR YEARS . Several trades over the years have given me healthy profits , and the holding I have has not cost me anything because of this .  5 minutes reading on this stock and you are an expert!  Please do a little bit more homework before you denigrate others .


----------



## ghotib

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hey. I didn't intend to denigrate anyone and I apologise to anyone who thought I did. I don't quite see how you can think that  think I'm an expert on the company, but be assured that I don't. Au contraire.

I posted my first msg because my 5-minute read turned up a couple of red flags on MUL as a business. I dug around a bit before my 2nd post, and I've now dug around some more. I've learnt a little bit about satellites and VSAT. That's very interesting, but it doesn't tell me anything about MUL's technical strength or management competence. 

I note that Stefan is less than happy about the management, but he believes in the product and holds the stock on those grounds. I also note that he's in the communications industry, which suggests that he has a much better base than I do for understanding the fundamentals of MUL's business. However, I was in software for a long time and even before the tech wreck I saw I saw manglement confusion and ignorance overwhelm fine products and finer people several times. Makes me wary.

Tony, I'm delighted you've made healthy profits trading MUL stock and I hope you do so again. 

Cheers

Ghoti


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ghoti,

You're right about the many examples of good products going down the drain. I guess it comes down to your personal sentiments about a company and its product. If they don't fit your investment criterias then you'll have to look somewhere else. I'm the first to agree that MUL is a risky shot and that many things can go wrong. I did however a big amount of research before I bought it and as I said, based on that I felt like investing into it simply because I came to the conclusion that they are undervalued. Remind you that I bought them at a much cheaper level than what they currently are. Yes I still see much more potential but the price will only move after some major deals with reputable companies.   That's what I'm waiting for. These things take time. I'm prepared to give management that time and to proof themselves. Doesn't mean I'll treat them like gods. So far they are not doing what I would expect them to do, so I'm not happy. 

I do invest in companies that I believe in. Normally I have to be sure of both, management and product. With MUL it's all based on product which makes me sleep less comfortable. But sometimes you can't have it all. A bargain often has a few catches and it's up to you to decide if it's still worth it for you.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi guys
been a follower of mul for awhile out of the money at present. seems to be quite alot of accumulation at 4.3&amp;4.4c. 
does anyone have any thoughts as to when we are likely to see some action. obviously that will precede an announcement. jeeeez i hope its soon.
stefan i hope you win the comp mate. NO DISRESPECT TO THE REST.
regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Crocdee,

While I'm holding a lot of MUL for more than 12 months now, I'm unable to predict any movement other than what I posted before. As you said, it's all down to news. It is currently trading on very low volume and I wouldn't expect too much of a move either way without any news. I do have a feeling that it may test the 4cent level if no news are released. Anyway, I remain positive and the reason why I picked MUL for the August competition has to do with timing. They will release the 2004 report mid September and I'm pretty sure that they will come up with news before then just to keep the market happy before they post a loss. There are a few events happening in the sat industry over the next few weeks and I hope that this will create some interest.


----------



## Guest

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Crocdee ,check out www.atug.com.au , a seminar being held 5th August MUL are the major sponsors before Optus and Intelsat , with Ballantine being one of the malor speakers. This is BIG exposure, and I would expect some news from the company in the immediate future . MUL has dozens of things happening at the moment , which I hope are being consolidated , it,s great to get 1000 customers , but you need to service them at the same time . If they have their finger on the pulse , it,s only a matter of time when shares start to move .


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> it,s only a matter of time when shares start to move .




Yep. Only time will tell. MUL should be regarded as a speculative investment based on the market potential their solution seems to have. It takes a lot of time to convince the market of something new. You either have the nerves to sit it out or you don't and look for something more predictable.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

tony
thanks for the link. maybe today will be the start of restoring confidence back in mul. u buyers obviously trying to prop up the price but not actually being genuine is a worry. back again today.
stefan hits it right on the head here patience hopefully will be our virtue with this one.
croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Croc,

U bids on MUL are always reason to worry. As you said, most of them have been fake before. There were a few genuine ones but they are normally rare and very seldom right at the current BID level but rather 1 or 2 steps below. 

Would be interesting to hear what Adrian (CEO) has to say today in Sydney, but I'm sure we will hear about it via some sort of news release. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stockGURU

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> U bids on MUL are always reason to worry. As you said, most of them have been fake before. There were a few genuine ones but they are normally rare and very seldom right at the current BID level but rather 1 or 2 steps below.




This one is real.

Someone just dumped around 7 million shares at 4 cents and he took them all.


----------



## still_in_school

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

alrightie guys, 

with so much talk about MUL, have placed a bid and have jumped on to the stock, but only have put a very small amount of capital in it.

Cheers,
sis


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

sis,

good luck with it! there is something happening with MUL after a long period of low volume. Don't expect this one to run within a few days. It's my pick for August but it's most likely going to be a while before something good comes out of it. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

sis welcome aboard
like stefan i think they have the product however management from my point of view does suck. shareholders come second here (my opinion) get a good ride when its going just gotta know when to get on and stay off, bit like leathal weapon at movieworld
(if you have old bones like me)

regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Croc,
As you would have seen in my other postings, I have the same view about management as you do. Maybe it's time that some shareholders actually start questioning them at their annual meeting. To my understanding last time there were only very few people attending and nothing critical was said or done. All we need is some 700 Million shares, then we kick their butts  

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

stefan
youve won me however i live in perth. happy to give you or any other disgruntled shareholder my proxy.
was hoping sp would remain around 4c looking at todays opennig i would say 3.5c here we come. might buy afew more if that happens. not sure at this stage though

regards croc


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

a 5mil buyer @ 3.8c sitting at the bottom of the 3.8s be intersting to see if they hold their position

croc


----------



## stockGURU

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL is fighting to stay above 4 cents and I think it will do it.

I'll be very surprised if MUL finishes the day under 4 cents.

I think this early selling is mainly because of the shocking day they had in the US markets overnight.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

very interesting the 5mil bid @ 3.8c has just been pulled

croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Croc,

We shall see. I'm not sure it will drop to 3.5 that quick but you never know. I think a lot of investors have given up after holding for 12months. They rather cash in at current levels than holding for more. After all, if you're holding from 1.6-2cents then 4cents is still a nice gain for 12 months. I for one am just too greedy to sell now. Not after holding that long. I'm planning to sell once we hit 35cents. That will do me just fine   ;D

I will consider adding more anytime below 4 cents but for now I'll wait and see. 

Let's have a quick chat before the annual meeting if we are still holding by then.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

stefan
these owe me 5.1c so will probably be still holding for awhile yet. still reckon they will drop lower will buy more then. the touble is you just dont know what management is likely to do before end of year financials
3.8c now and not looking strong
have an appointment at 1030 wst so will be away for a while 

regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Croc,

I agree. You never know with this one. Unfortunatelly it tends to run away very quick and always ahead of official news. It's pretty tricky to catch it at the right moment. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## ghotib

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Yeehaaa!!  This is more fun than a young horse on a windy day. I'm gunna climb on just for the adrenaline hit  ;D


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ghotib,

There will be plenty of adrenaline hits with this one... But if you hold for the long term, then it's rather boring.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

ghotib
not quite sure what direction you are coming from with this post
regards croc


----------



## ghotib

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi croc,

Nowhere in particular. My dealings to date have been in low volatility stocks that pay fully franked dividends - very sober. I'd never paid much attention to a volatile penny... - well let's just say to such a highly volatile stock as MUL. Watching it on Thurs and Friday reminded me of my time in the bush, and cold, sunny August days when the old horses would dance in the wind and the young ones thought they could fly. Guess I got a little carried away, but I liked it


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi ghotib
thursday and fridays volitilty of this penny---- stock was nothing compared to what it can do. like those young horses it can really fly. im looking forward to when it happens again and it will. unfortunately i believe it will fall lower which doesnt excite me however if it does im set to pick up a few more. some refer to mul as a dog and i cant argue with that but if you get your trades right then theres money to be made. at the moment its acting like a dog and not a young horse but i do believe they have the goods and the dog will become a horse and fly again  

regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Keep an eye on it this week... It's trading the way it has in the past when news are about to happen. A selloff followed by increased activity in the opening hours. I bet there's something in the pipeline. All we can hope for is that it's actually substantially good news and not just some gerneric talking.

I'll be back with a bit more on MUL, but I have to run for now. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

howdy stefan
yes things are looking a little brighter. should finish in positive territory today. trying to pick up a few more @ 3.8. tomorrow should give us an indication as to where mul is heading.

regards croc


----------



## TOP_GUN

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi guys

Been watching your posts for a while and mostly agree.

I’ve been doing some homework mostly in regard to Newsat however Multie distribution seems to be picking up some extra business on the back of newsats contracts, Multie factor their creditors and would be helping the MUL cash flow I think.

Today in the Age sale of Plasma screens as part of a contract for video conferencing was mentioned, the money made from the hardware sale would be stuff all, the real money is in the bandwidth you must use (512/512 – Up and down) now if you do some home work you will find the most cost effective way to handle this data flow is NEWSAT, not ADSL other copper services.

I believe that Newsat have many more contracts than they are letting on at the moment and the ramp up time to get some serious data moving longer than expected, I also think that the cost of hardware has been a deterrent IN THE PAST, so stay tuned for some changes, I really believe that they have a good team working there and the biggest problem as mentioned in the Age today is getting enough staff to service the new clients.

Good luck

TG

See also
http://theage.com.au/articles/2004/08/09/1092022394304.html


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Top,

Your argument regarding SAT versus ADSL is true, but there's a catch. Installation costs are much higher for sat solutions than for ADSL so it will only ever be interesting for bigger companies or somebody who just simply can't get any decend broadband any other way. Anyway, it is a powerful solution and it takes time to establish it. I am REALLY hoping they have a few big shots lined up for us ;-)

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Croc,

Been busy but still keeping an eye on MUL here. Well, I'd say the closing hours will show us if there's another sell off happening or if somebody loaded up ahead of news. I go for the second one, so let's wait and hope... 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## TOP_GUN

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stefan

"also think that the cost of hardware has been a deterrent IN THE PAST, so stay tuned "

In other words I agree with you and stay tuned...

"In the past"...

Now we just need to polish up our reading between the lines, there are some really good things in the pipe line for Newsat, how does one find out things like this?

 ???

MUL is set to move, UP I hope!
(I'm holding..)

Regards
TG


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL is looking solid towards the end of the day.

Here's hoping it finishes at 4 cents!


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> MUL is looking solid towards the end of the day.
> 
> Here's hoping it finishes at 4 cents!




Oh well, maybe tomorrow.

 ;D


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> In other words I agree with you and stay tuned...
> "In the past"...




Top,
I know, with RSSL the price will come down a lot. But keep in mind that MUL has also stated that they will make lots of money out of equipment sales. Now if prices come down, that will affect this side of the business. 

Anyway, it's good to see a reliable, affordable product being released to the market. So this will certainly help spreading the word.



> MUL is set to move, UP I hope!
> (I'm holding..)




Well, that's what I'm looking for. But we shouldn't start dreaming. There is a lot that needs to be done before the price will go up significantly. I have put up MUL for the August competition because I think they have to provide some more news before the year end report is due. I don't expect it to explode in August. Just a nice move towards the old levels in the 6-8 cents area for August would be fine.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Latest price chart as requested.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## TOP_GUN

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Guys

Stefan I'm not saying they should make less on the equipment, just look at other ways of supplying it.


One example would be a lease, tax deductible. As the price per MB falls the payments would seem less.

A business that was spending big on teleconferences would be far better off using Newsat, adding voice over IP and sharing files between offices would be the icing on the cake.

I trust MUL are targeting such businesses, (without even mentioning Medical/Teleradiology, Education etc.) think how many there are that have 2 or more offices, I guess what I’m saying is I believe in the business plan and I can see it coming together albeit later than we had hoped.

Seem to be talking to the converted, I'm happy for anyone thats picked some up at current prices.

TG


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Top,

I agree. There are many ways to show that 2 way sat is cheaper to run than ADSL or anything else. As you said, you're talking to the converted... ;-) I would assume that MUL is currently focused on the middle east market rather then the domestic one. Just seems to be the better place to sell sat services due to lack of anything else that would allow fast communication. Well, I don't really care where they make the money and one of the main arguments why I'm holding MUL is that they cover such a big area with their product. It costs a lot to implement it so all we can hope for is that they can make enough money out of it to satisfy their greedy share holders  ;D

Let's see how it goes today.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

GreatPig,

Thanks for the chart. Looks rather crappy to me, but since I'm not a TA I will ignore it  ;D

Any comments welcome...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## still_in_school

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

... on the T/A side of MUL, doesnt look too good, the chart above is showing a tweezer top... could be a while till we see a bullish rally, but lets wait and see how today goes...

still holding on though...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I tell you, there's something in the bush. No matter what the charts say  

That's pretty strong support at 3.9 for MUL and I'm betting that they will announce something this week. This trading pattern is just too similar to the ones we saw whenever there was news around.

One thing keeps bugging me. Why are there people out there who know something so much in advance? Why is MUL always trading upwards BEFORE the news? I think I have to invite their CEO over for a BBQ. Maybe this will help  ;D

Good luck to all MUL holders.

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Buyers starting to pick away at 4.1c now.

Let's hope it maintains this upward momentum.

I ignored my stops on this one... I'm not going to let it happen again.

 :-X


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
been away in the bush since 0400 hours just got back.
nice to see mul buyers still accumulating. i think it will be a good sign if it can hold at least 4c on close. would be a better sign if the 5mil? man moved up a notch and took out the 4s.
something looks like its brewing.
definetly agree with you boss about the stops

regards croc


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

jeeez the 5mil? man is starting to get his share at least hes genuine
want a close 4 or above maybe some late action who knows

croc


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

well closed @4c on slow but steady buying and still looking positive. your thoughts stefan?
TG i know youre strong on mul what do you reckon.

hey boss how come some of my posts are not being counted. nt that it really matters, just wondering

regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Croc,

Nice close at 4 cents. All I can say is that I still believe we will see news within days. But then again, it's MUL, so your guess is as good as mine...  ???

There are some serious buyers at 3.9 all over one million in size. Makes me think that something is about to happen. Nice volume today, but mind you we saw 80-90 million shares traded on MUL on a day with news. That's what we need to move it. Lots and lots of activity. Until then I'll just sit and wait. Been sitting on my MUL shares for so long, it doesn't reall matter to me. The only thing I'm looking for is an increase in August so that I win the competition  ;D 

I suggest we all relax and see what happens. Maybe the dip in price was due to a director selling his stake... Clinton probably had to pay his phone bill and needed some cash.  :

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## TOP_GUN

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

crocdee and team

I say 15c  ;D

When is the big question! 

I've been betting on an announcement for some time now, I believe that at least one will be related to new Newsat services, (next week according to my tea leaves) there are also some nice contracts for grab and I trust NS will get their fair share.

Sell if it goes below 3c else hold and take profits as soon as your happy, it will go up one hell of a lot quicker than it went down, but down it will go and by then I would have sold some.

TG


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

So the annual meeting is scheduled for the 10th of September. Requesting approval for another 30 million options to Findlay.. I'll have to read the details first, but that sounds just like another fishy deal between MUL and Findlay.

Let me read up first...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

T.G. Nice to see you here as well . Weren,t you going to wait till an anouncement happened . Anyway topped up my holding yesterday , I,m looking to sell at around 35 cents in 12 to 18 months to pay off the house and like Stephan I have held shares for a long time, most purchased at early last year prices . Regards Kooka.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi guys
just received notification mul calling a general meeting 10 september for shareholders to approve the issue of options to assist in capital raising (possibly the previous 1 centers to the mates who knows ? ) also the issue of a number of shares and options which occurred since 7 november 2003.
we should receive mail this week.
be interesting to see what happens now with trading tomorrow.

regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I very much doubt that anything much will happen tomorrow based on that. 

Anyway, correct me if I'm wrong here:
They seriously plan to pay Findlay another 30 million options for consulting services at an exercise price of 5cents. Expiry date is Sept/06. That's 2 years from now.  The second options will be issued for free. 



> The fund rised by the exercise will be used to finance the launch of the RSSL product.




WHAT FUNDS??? Somebody please enlighten me here. If they issue the options for free and the exercise date is 2 years from now, what funds can they rise to finance a product that they want to release right now????



> Issued in return for provision of financial advisory services



Let me see... 30 million options at 5 cents = 1.5million dollars. That alone is quite a figure for some unspecified financial advisory services. Assuming that MUL would be worth 30 cents within 8 months, that would be $9 million dollars. Findlay already got another 30 million options, so that makes it $18 million, not to mention the 20 million shares they gave them.  Excuse me, but are they all insane?

Somebody post something to calm me down, please. 

 ??? ??? ??? &gt;


----------



## TOP_GUN

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

kooka1956

That was elsewhere!! And a while ago I posted this boards address there.

What's the use posting answers to posts like "MUL is crap" "MUL is.." and such, there will be ann's coming and I'm not talking about today’s notification. 

When they come I will post them there.

MUL needs cash to ensure they can fund the lag time between having services in place and making a profit, while I would rather the directors go to the bank and put up their houses for the money I guess their mates will have to do, so you have to ask yourself are all the boys stupid and throwing good money after bad or have they been given the winning lotto ticket?

TG


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> When they come I will post them there.




Let me assure you, there will be no need to post them once they are released  ;D

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all 
buy side looking weaker this morning pre open
5mil?man @ 3.9c has pulled his bid
regards croc


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

So how many shares exactly does MUL actually have on issue (I know it's over a billion) and what is their current market cap. given a share price of 4 cents?


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi joe
1,229,105,652 shares
$46,706,015 undiluted
regards croc


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> hi joe
> 1,229,105,652 shares
> $46,706,015 undiluted
> regards croc




Thanks croc!  ;D


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Thanks T.G. I don,t bother posting anymore on that other site as too many blow ins for my liking , with nothing better to do than waste peoples time . I don,t  mind constructive criticism , but some characters are over the top . Joe Blow , hope you can keep those people away from here . Re. MUL ,as I read it , the meeting in September is for the approval of their share issues over the past 9 months only , the annual general meeting will be later in the year . We could all vote against these issues , but as a large percentage of shares are close to the board , it would be defeated . I am gradualy seeing the overall picture and believe this company is laying a solid foundation . The only possible downfall at the moment is the lack of expertise available for installations . They obviously have more work than they can handle at the moment . Regards, kooka


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

What a day... My connection was down all day  &gt;
MUL had a bit of a hit today it seems. Well, back well below 4 cents. What can you do... Just keep waiting. 

Kooka, I agree that MUL has lots of stuff happening which is about the only reason I'm holding plenty of shares. The RSSL thing will be a very interesting product. That looks like a turning point to me as high installation costs will come down which will provide them with a solution that can't be beaten. Where else could you get so much speed both ways for that money out in the bush? Mining companies and other remote industries would have to have an interest in this. 

We shall all see... For now it's back to the waiting game.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all 
stefan and tg lets get serious about mul

firstly i will declare my hand i hold nearly 900000 shares which my break even point is 5.1c and for obvious reasons want to see mul do well. i bought into the stock through my own reasearch and my own decisions i am totally accountable for that noone else.

stefan this is your hot stock for this month and have been posting that positive announcements are forthcoming ( to the extent that maybe this week) 

tg you are also hot on mul and have posted so  on ozestock but now have gone much quieter.

mul may produce the goods one dayand i for one thought it would be sooner than now from when i first invested. however over the period of time i have found that the management appears only to be looking after their own best interests first shareholders second (probably not uncommon with a lot of companies)
unless a miracle happens i think it will be quite sometime before muls share price really gets well above where its at now and does then stablise.
its in a long term down trend with a major resistance at 4.5c and when it breaks through that it has to deal with 7c. so i see it being sometime before we see 10c again.

to some it up i will continue to hold and make an exit with a profit assuming they get over 5.1c however whilst from what i read i do believe they have the goods i am disallusioned with the company through selfish management. any good announcements will be dealt with harshly by the daytrader group for a while which will give us all the same opportunities.

for me im now looking to get out at the best chance i have. october is not far away and with a US election plus alot of other crap thats going on around the world.

good luck to all with mul. i will follow with interest but are really looking for a big turn around with this company hope they can produce it.

my thoughts only from my heart

regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Croc.


> stefan and tg lets get serious about mul
> firstly i will declare my hand i hold nearly 900000 shares which my break even point is 5.1c



Ok, so here we go:
I'm holding well over a million shares at an average cost of 2.2 cents which I bought more than 12 months ago with the intention to hold until the product is introduced and the market has picked up. My time horizon is between 1-2 years. So there are still 8-10 months left.



> stefan this is your hot stock for this month and have been posting that positive announcements are forthcoming ( to the extent that maybe this week)



Yes, I have picked it assuming that they will produce some news before September. This is an assumption. Nothing more, nothing less. There is no proof or rumour whatsoever that I will be right with that. It just seems to me that news could be released BEFORE the annual meeting which is in September. My speculation that it may be this week was based on its trading pattern earlier this week. But as we saw, that didn't happen.



> mul may produce the goods one dayand i for one thought it would be sooner than now from when i first invested. however over the period of time i have found that the management appears only to be looking after their own best interests first shareholders second (probably not uncommon with a lot of companies)



I agree. See my previous postings. I'm pretty pissed with these guys as well. They seem to release options after options for services that we have no idea about.



> unless a miracle happens i think it will be quite sometime before muls share price really gets well above where its at now and does then stablise.
> its in a long term down trend with a major resistance at 4.5c and when it breaks through that it has to deal with 7c. so i see it being sometime before we see 10c again.



I don't agree. All that needs to happen is a solid news release. MUL is one of the most actively traded stocks when there's news around. It can easily do 80-100 million shares a day. So far we havent' seen any action but if it happens, the stock is flying. Even if daytraders are getting in and out. 



> to some it up i will continue to hold and make an exit with a profit assuming they get over 5.1c however whilst from what i read i do believe they have the goods i am disallusioned with the company through selfish management. any good announcements will be dealt with harshly by the daytrader group for a while which will give us all the same opportunities.
> 
> for me im now looking to get out at the best chance i have. october is not far away and with a US election plus alot of other crap thats going on around the world.




I'm still profitable with MUL so my situation is slightly different to yours. But nevertheless, I don't believe that much can happen to MUL except that they could run out of money. But that's the risk with a high risk investment like MUL. I've always said that this one is very high risk and only time will tell how good it can perform. I went in early, believing in the product but not in Management. Normally I wouldn't invest, but the product and the coverage they have are too good to be ignored. Especially when the share price was below 2 cents. 

MUL doesn't seem to react much to bad or good news affecting the markets as such. It's price at current levels is well within reason based on their figures. There are many companies out there who are much worse of.

I think holding MUL for another year is worth it. There is little reason to believe that it would go down the drain and 2 way staellite data connections have only just started to gain attention. I believe that MUL has a problem the way this works.They are in a partnership with 4 different companies and they resell their product. So they may not really get that much news as they play a role in the background. Just my idea...

So to sum it all up:
I'm pissed with management as you can see in my many postings.

I do believe that the product still needs time to fully develop its potential. The areas like middle east, asia, china are of great interest to me. To enter these markets takes a lot of time and I'm willing to give MUL the 2 years I initially figured out as reasonable. 

The potential price if everything goes to plan: 40-60 cents per share. 

I also believe that there will be a reverse split towards the end of this year to bring the price closer to $1. I expect to see a 3:1 split once the price is well above 10 cents. I'm still positive that the price will go up in August and I see it above 10 cents by November. This is based on my own research and assumptions. 

All the best to all of you MUL holders out there! I'm with you...  

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I hold 200,000 shares , minor in comparison to yourselves , but they cost me nothing as I sold a bundle at 10.5 cents last year ( just mised out on the 12.5 cents the following day) . I am always of the opinion that you take a bit of profit ,but also leave some to the next person . I am also a contrarian , this company has a lot going for it with many people negative , it is about as low as it can go , thats why I am starting to buy again. Not many people believe in this form of trading,but I can site stocks like Burns Philp at about 5 cents not long ago, Aristocat plunged dramaticaly last year,QBE Insurance plunged dramaticaly when HIH folded and bounced back, even News Corp was as low as $3 within the last 10 years went to $33 before the share split . ANZ and WESTPAC were shunned it the late 1980,s and got down to about $3 each because of their bad loan portfolios . Over the years their are dozens of other examples . MUL has a lot of work ahead of it , but keep in mind they are competing with the big boys , but also they only want 2 to 6 % of the industry to give shareholders very good returns . I,m banking they,ll get more than this . Regards kooka.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi guys
dont get me totally wrong i still have faith that mul will one day produce the goods. for me at the moment just too many uncertainties out there to feel comfortable at present. before mul can hit 10c 20c 60c or whatever it has to change trend and at the moment the trend is still down. next week it may go lower or higher who knows, but the highers will only come in the lead up to a good announcement. lets hope its sooner than later.

in the meantime i like you will be watching closely and take what i consider the best advantage of my investment whether it be short or long term.

sometimes we need to get a few things of our chests.

regards croc


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I hold 240,000 MUL shares at an average price of 4.8 cents.

As you can see, I ignored my stops on this one but have a strong belief that they will deliver the goods.

Time will tell... but I do wish management had a little more regard for the shareholders.


----------



## TOP_GUN

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Guys

I hold about 6M shares; normally I wouldn't be able to sleep at night with such exposure!

I've spoken to MUL in length in regard to Newsat, what it can and can't deliver and what’s about to come on line, I've done that as part of my normal business and having to run offices in several states. In fact my business is seriously looking to become a reseller.

The warm and fuzzy feeling I'm left with after a chat or 2 is from what I gleaned between the lines, I expect this week to see some made public, it's all about what Newsat will be able to offer and there are several new initiatives coming in the near future. I wish I could tell you the details but that would cut off my source.
Think about what they can’t do..

It would be best to assume that all the above is one big lie and I'm only saying that because I'm into MUL big-time. Anyone that has been following me would know different.

Still VERY RISKY but I'm after A BIG REWARD or a KILLER LOSS.
(You can’t take it with you?)

Yet I don't even worry about the crap management, which by the way is only the upper management the ones guiding the Newsat ship are really switched on and so far ahead of the market it's not funny. Only IMHO do your own research etc.

Regards and good MULing

TG


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ok, I read the notice and I came to a wonderful result:

30 million options will be issued at 5 cents each. The funds raised will be used to finance the launch of RSSL.

This can only mean one thing:
Management expects the share price to increase above 5 cents within the next few months.

Why? They need the money for RSSL ASAP. That's why they initially raised a few million bucks within managment. If they are serious about using the funds for the launch of RSSL then this money needs to flow soon. 

That's my idea anyway. I will however vote AGAINST the issue of an additional 30 million options for Findlay.
They already paid them 75 million options and 20 million shares. Enough is enough!

Comments welcome!

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
some interesting posts since my heart to heart post aug  13 ( black friday you know )
bloody hard to make a quid from trading at the moment with uncertainties everywhere.

TG- always knew you were a bit behind the scenes and respect your confidence that you must be careful in what you post.

Stefan- im with you here why give off the cream to findlay at average joe blow (sorry boss i dont mean you) shareholder expense. it does worry me a bit that if they ignore us out there in the market place that they must have their best interests in their own bank accounts.

anyway i investsed in mul to make money. all i can say now is bring it on mul lets start smokin. 
TG lookin forward to news this week
Stefan hope you win the comp
JB this is a good site, brings out some good discussion without the garbage. I LOVE IT.

regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Yet I don't even worry about the crap management, which by the way is only the upper management the ones guiding the Newsat ship are really switched on and so far ahead of the market it's not funny. Only IMHO do your own research etc.




Well, so it would appear that we all agree that management is not exactly interested in its share holders benefit, but rather looking after their own interest.

TopGun, with your big holding we are already representing close to 9 million votes. Not worth much in the big picture, but it may be enough for a bit of a shake up. What are your intentions regarding the new issue of 30 million options to Findlay? Are you going to vote for it? I think we should make a point here and if everybody is voting against it then that should send a signal to these guys. They will start to feel the pressure. Nothing will change this time, but maybe it will make them thinking...

Let me know your thoughts!

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## ghotib

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

This is not an "MUL is crap" post, but it is an "I *still* don't get MUL" post, so if that annoys you please stop reading now.

I'd never heard of the stock before I came here; I don't own any shares and I don't plan to buy any because it's outside my guidelines. My interest is that a lot of people here are in it as a high-risk possibility, and I'm trying to follow the reasoning that makes you see the possibilities as outweighing the risks. 

My first problem is that I still, after quite a bit of digging about, don't see what MUL offers that gives it a strong competitive edge. As far as I can tell its products consist of goods and services put together from other sources. Nothing necessarily wrong with that - IBM for one does massive global business that way -  but it means that barriers to entry are lower than they would be if there was a specific product. 

They offer 2-way satellite broadband through NSS-6 to ISPs in Australia. So does Bentley Telecom. Australia is also under the footprint of ISatAsia, and for businesses  including "Hotels, ISPs, POPs, Govt, Schools, VOIP, video conferencing, VPN to Europe-USA", AsiaSat 4 and 2. 

Similarly, in the middle east any reseller of NSS-6 can enter the market and Bentley Telecom is already there. Other options are ISatAsia (again) AsiaSat 3 and 2, an amazingly topical one called HellasSat, and probably others because the footprints overlap.

No doubt all satellites are not the same, but my point of puzzlement is:  What does Multiemedia have that no one else can offer at a painfully competitive price?

Then there's the question of management. Last time I got my head bitten off on this thread I said that I had first-hand experience of fine products and finer people being destroyed by ignorant and/or arrogant management, usually excessively focussed on sales. By ignorant I meant ignorant of the real limitations, and hence in many cases the real potential, of a technology, which leads to selling the wrong benefits and misdirecting product development. I'm deeply skeptical about the prospects of any high-tech startup that lacks deep technological expertise in its top echelons. I accept that the deep expertise might exist, but it's not the focus of the profiles on the website. And the top echelons seem to have a record of setting themselves up to benefit far in excess of other shareholders.

I wish the shareholders on this board well, especially as you start demanding a bit less action for the board and a bit more for the rest. But please... what differentiates this company in its marketplace?

Puzzled but persistent,

Ghoti


----------



## ghotib

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I had another thought about this last night. I think I'm assuming that people who've bought MUL to hold are expecting a big price jump at some stage and then they won't care any more. But if the business is being "built to last", then an excellent result might be a slow, steady rise and an ongoing dividend income. That makes more sense of the competitive position as I see it, but I think it would make management focus even more critical. 

Maybe a General Chat discussion about executive stock options would be timely?

Cheers,

Ghoti


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ghotib,



> This is not an "MUL is crap" post, but it is an "I *still* don't get MUL" post, so if that annoys you please stop reading now.



Why would that annoy anybody? MUL is not the solution to all our financial problems. And it's certainly not a stock everybody has to agree on. I think I made it clear in many postings that MUL is high risk and under bad management. So there are two reasons why one could easily post "MUL is crap". Please keep your critical views coming. It's most important that others get an idea about what's wrong with MUL.



> No doubt all satellites are not the same, but my point of puzzlement is:  What does Multiemedia have that no one else can offer at a painfully competitive price?



Nothing, really. Their product is just regarded as competitive enough to get a fair market share in the areas of coverage. There is no need to have a monopoly. You just need to be good to get enough clients to support your business. It's an interesting solution for areas who suffer from unreliable infrastructure or remote areas with no infrastructure at all. The market is big enough for many players. Just as it is for many ADSL providers. Sure, it would be nice if only MUL had the right to provide the service, but I guess that would only be good for shareholders and management and not for the rest of the world. 



> Then there's the question of management. Last time I got my head bitten off on this thread I said that I had first-hand experience of fine products and finer people being destroyed by ignorant and/or arrogant management, usually excessively focussed on sales.



 Where did you get your head bitten off in this thread? I'd be the first to defend you. Nothing sucks more than management in this company. I've made that clear many, many times. (Probably too many times).



> I think I'm assuming that people who've bought MUL to hold are expecting a big price jump at some stage and then they won't care any more.



Wrong. Not my intention. If that was my intention that I'd have dumped my shares at 10 cents. It was there long enough. 



> But if the business is being "built to last", then an excellent result might be a slow, steady rise and an ongoing dividend income. That makes more sense of the competitive position as I see it, but I think it would make management focus even more critical.



Correct. I mentioned before that I have given MUL 1-2 years to develop their business. If they succeed, then we should indeed see steady growth and substantial stream of income. Management is all the more crucial but I've come to the conclusion that I'd stick it out with them for the 2 years to see what happens. I can't do anything about it except rising my concern. Mind you that management of bigger companies (NAB for example) isn't much better. (Excessive bonus payment, golden parachutes and so on. The list is endless.)



> Maybe a General Chat discussion about executive stock options would be timely?



Yes, why not. but the list would probably become too big to handle in no time  

Ghotib, by all means keep posting. Rest assured that this is not one of those "MUL glorification" places. There are many, but I think you have to say that there is a fair discussion going on. Even if there are some big holders of MUL here, we are not blind folded and well aware of the risks. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## TOP_GUN

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

stefan re:







> TopGun, with your big holding we are already representing close to 9 million votes. Not worth much in the big picture, but it may be enough for a bit of a shake up. What are your intentions regarding the new issue of 30 million options to Findlay? Are you going to vote for it?




While I feel upset with management funding the office lunch by writing more script, I'm not sure what other plan B they have in place, in may help the balance sheet to fund things this way allbeit at the expense of the current SP in any case they will push it through regardless.

That's not to say I don't want a seat on the board!!  

*Croc*


> JB this is a good site, brings out some good discussion without the garbage. I LOVE IT.




_--That's why I like it here too, will post elsewhere when the time comes, anyone that thinks they will move the SP by posting is kidding so it's just a good place to have a reasoned point of view debated?_

*ghotib*



> This is not an "MUL is crap" post, but it is an "I *still* don't get MUL" post,




Fair enough, we need to see both sides.



> What does Multiemedia have that no one else can offer at a painfully competitive price?




*Nothing.*

But I think they will be first to market with a TOTAL SOLUTION with includes making money from the hardware, we all seem to forget MultiE don't we!he

Some of the reason I think MUL may come good is yet to surface, MUL have gone up against Telecom on a cost basis and won business, this business along with many other examples has yet to be documented after all why tell the world what your planning in advance? Better to go after vertical markets first, secure contracts, then brag.


IMHO


TG


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Since this is the most read and replied topic, so I post my quick question here:

1. How do you find out the stock position in the market? For example. like MUL what position is MUL in the market.

I know it market capitalisation. I also got a copy of AspectHuntley's Top 500, but MUL is not in there.

Any link that you can provide?

Thank you


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> 1. How do you find out the stock position in the market? For example. like MUL what position is MUL in the market.[.quote]
> 
> Jet, position based on what? Market Cap? Volume? P/E ratio?  Debt level?
> 
> Being a small cap stock I wouldn't expect to find MUL anywhere on a top xy list. (It's mostly found on top volume lists, but that's not what you're after...)
> 
> Happy trading
> 
> Stefan


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stefan,

Sorry I did not make it clear. MUL position base on market capitalisation? not volume or any other stuff.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Jet,

With a market cap of 45 million I wouldn't expect MUL to be anyhwhere on a list. I've never looked at a list that would contain all australian companies sorted by market cap. 

Lots of activity in MUL today. Let's see how far it can run this time. Big orders at 3.9. I'd still say that news must be around the corner and with a bit of luck it will be just in time for the August stock tipping competition.  ;D

Happy trading


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi stefan 

i cant work out whether the price is being propped up for a sell or if this is genuine buying. seems to be a mixed bag at the moment. indicators point towards buying however as shown many times before can turn quickly the other way.
interesting couple of days ahead perhaps. 

regards croc


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi TG and others,
I still believe that Mul has a great future. I've spent a lot of time following up threads etc and have located quite a few using new sat. The only thing worrying me is hibis. Telstra is already on as a provider. Rbbs appears to be offering a similar product to mul but may not be linked.
Sites easily located on Google are:Bushtech, Broadband wireless, Planet netcom, Grx technologies, nsw.net satellite and calibre net. Some of these sites have links to new sat. 
Check these out. TG I think you're correct. Their staff must be working like beavers.
Regards.


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stefan &amp; The Rest of The World,

If I want to find out a company position 650 by market capitalisation, how do I do this?


----------



## TOP_GUN

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Guys 

Hi pinguen




> The only thing worrying me is hibis.




MUL have applied and see no reason why they won't be successful considering the Government work they already do, most of which for security reasons is never mentioned.

See you all at the 10th? Can't wait to ask if they paid the caterers in script too! There are a few Taxi drivers with MUL shares too..

I hear from the BS forum that Woollies have paid MUL with groceries. 

MUL’s master plan must have something to do with preserving ready cash for people who don’t bet.
 :

TG


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> I want to find out a company position 650 by market capitalisation, how do I do this?



Jet,

Sorry it took so long. I had other stuff to attend to.
So you are after a list of ALL stocks traded on the ASX sorted by market cap?

There are 1646 listed stocks so the list is rather big...

Is this what you want?

http://64.94.102.203/marketcap.php

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Inside buisness on the ABC this morning had a story about wireless broadband , which looked like a paid advertisement from "Unwired"   Unfortunately MUL was not mentioned , and I sent the ABC an email to that effect . Unwired have only just launched their operations into Sydney this month ,but are already making Telstra worried about the potential for this new technology . There will probably be a blip in share price for MUL tomorrow morning . Regards KOOKA


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Kooka, 

I don't think you can compare the two technologies. MUL is a satellite based technology. Unwired offers wireless access by using a technology similar to the WIFI stuff we use for wireless lan. Their solution is so different to MUL, it's like comparing apples with oranges. With MUL you have to install a dish and "modem" costing you several 1000 bucks. With Unwired your small modem can go with you wherever you are. You be anywhere within Sydney (coverage area) and still use your own broadband connection. With MUL you'd have to carry your dish on your back which would probably make it slightly more uncomfortable.   ;D

Happy trading

Stefan

PS: Still hoping that MUL will show a rise in share price this week, but for other reasons.


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Jet,
> 
> Sorry it took so long. I had other stuff to attend to.
> So you are after a list of ALL stocks traded on the ASX sorted by market cap?
> 
> There are 1646 listed stocks so the list is rather big...
> 
> Is this what you want?
> 
> http://64.94.102.203/marketcap.php
> 
> Happy trading
> 
> Stefan



You are a legend, thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

As I understand it then UNWIRED,S technology is restricted to radio frequency coverage which are set up only in certain areas . MUL however , by using satelite have coverage to 60% of the world . Although it may cost to set up it is far superior to the wireless technology used by others .MUL is targeting different markets. Am I correct in these comments. Regards  KOOKA


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> As I understand it then UNWIRED,S technology is restricted to radio frequency coverage which are set up only in certain areas . MUL however , by using satelite have coverage to 60% of the world . Although it may cost to set up it is far superior to the wireless technology used by others .MUL is targeting different markets. Am I correct in these comments



Yes, you are, except for the "far superior" remarks. IMHO You can't call it far superior when the 2 things can't be compared. Sure, you can get "MUL" everywhere and Unwired is only available in Sydney. But as I said, they are offering 2 different things and in my view are targeting different markets. MUL is not focused on the "mass consumer" market. They are more business focused just because the initial cost is way too high for joe average. (Just like me, for example.) I'd say the picture may change in the near future, but still, people won't put a dish up anywhere in Sydney for that matter. There are easier and more convenient ways to get broadband.

I am on the lookout for a broadband solution that would allow me to live wherever I feel like outside a major city. There is only one way and that's satellite. Unfortunatelly the only 2 way solution that really provides enough speed for what I need it for is via NSS6. Set up costs are way too high but once they come down (They will in the very near future), it will be a different picture. 

I'm not saying that I represent everybody else, but I think it's fair to say that most users won't spend a couple of $1000s to set up "MUL" just to get fast internet access.

MUL is an interesting solution because of the big area they are able to cover and I'm holding shares because I think that there is a big demand for this solution in other areas ouside Australia. There are so many countries in the middle east where no reliable network is available even in a major city. Investors have been very cautious with companies who are trying to get their main income with overseas deals. (As long as they don't show a steady stream of income out of this business.)

The share price won't go anywhere without proof that they were able to close some major deals in the areas they are praising so much. 

If you are trying to deal in areas where almost everything is considered high risk, then you can't expect people to put their money into it. Early investors have done what they are willing to do. The rest is up to management. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Thanks Stephan for your prompt and concise reply . I,m still going on the view of Ballantine at his record of interview a few weeks ago in regards to where the company are heading and am confident we are on a winner . Might not hurt to throw some funds the other way as well . Regards, KOOKA


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> I,m still going on the view of Ballantine at his record of interview a few weeks ago in regards to where the company are heading and am confident we are on a winner .



So am I...  

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

MUL on hold! Announcement pending... Is this my ticket to heaven? 

Happy trading

STefan


----------



## Joe Blow

stefan said:
			
		

> MUL on hold! Announcement pending... Is this my ticket to heaven?
> 
> Happy trading
> 
> STefan



As a fellow MUL holder... I hope so!


----------



## stefan

Well, 
Not good enough for heaven, but good news after all. 

MULTIEMEDIA a selected supplier for Federal Health Broadband Initiative.

We shall see how much this will help the share price...

It should at least bring me back up a bit in our famous stock competition. ;-)

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## TOP_GUN

Not good enough for heaven for sure but one of many to come IMHO.

Can't wait till the meeting!

TG


----------



## crocdee

hi all 
buy side slowly building but nothing significant yet. sellers still out weigh buyers. looks like we might need another positive announcement or the rumour of such to get this going.

regards croc


----------



## stefan

> buy side slowly building but nothing significant yet. sellers still out weigh buyers. looks like we might need another positive announcement or the rumour of such to get this going.




The problem with MUL is that one can't really get that much out of their announcements. It's always full of "potential" and "further projects" but hardly ever do you get some facts with them. Without showing a positive cash flow, nothing much will happen. Once the news are turned into hard dollars, we will see a different picture. 

Nevertheless, even the smallest news will help to keep it alive. Still a week to go until end of month. Plenty of time for more good stuff ;-)

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

I like the way this is going... A few more millions in volume and we should be in for higher levels. Normally MUL starts to rock above 80 million shares.


----------



## crocdee

hi sefan
agree with your commnts. buy side getting stronger now. mul usually moves ahead of announcements looks like still more to come before the agm.
still hope you win the comp

regards croc


----------



## Joe Blow

MUL is in pre-open again!

Another announcement?


----------



## Joe Blow

*Multiemedia Wins Significant Business In Middle East​​*​​Tuesday 24 August 2004​​
Multiemedia Limited’s satellite division, NewSat, is pleased to announce the signing of two significant contracts in the Middle East for the provision of broadband internet services to Meeral Company in Iraq and Global Beam Communications in Egypt. These contracts provide an estimated combined ongoing revenue in excess of $1.2 million per annum once fully operational.​ 
Interesting... wonder what impact this announcement will have.​


----------



## stefan

Excellent... Keep em coming ;-)

It may not do much for today as it has moved 16%, but over the next few days we should see enough support to keep it up. 

Now at 90 million in volume... 

I'd like to see a 100 million dollar deal announced 15 minutes before the close )

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow

Looks like MUL is going to finish on a high.

4.4c just got taken out.

The numbers people will have the calculators out tonight, trying to figure out what MUL is worth.

It should go higher tomorrow as people digest these announcements.


----------



## stefan

Up 18.9% in one day on over 100 million in volume. These are days I like for MUL. Well, finishing the day on a high with 2 good announcements today should keep it active for the week. We'll see what happens tomorrow. Too bad I won't be around to check it. All I need is another day like this one and AXA is looking doomed )

Good luck with MUL and 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## TOP_GUN

19% up in a few hours is faster than the slow fall down from say 7c which is about the time I became interested in MUL and started doing some homework. It will be interesting to here from the chart readers herein regarding the action of late.

I've a fair idea what some of the yet to be announced news could include, mostly in regard to cost structures and extra features I feel.

I have no idea how much new business is yet to be documented however I glean its a fair swag.

They go from famine to feast in informing the market, I trust we will see a steep rise from here, welcome your comments fellow MUL watchers.

Regards

TG
(I'll post this on the other board too)


----------



## TOP_GUN

e. & o.e. spieling I spelt Here instead of hear.. ear.. ear..


----------



## TOP_GUN

New news items on Newsat http://www.newsat.com.au

Satellite Broadband 
Home and office broadband monthly access now from as little as $76 per month.

NewSat Broadband for Health 
NewSat has been awarded supplier status under the Federal Government’s Broadband for Health initiative.

NewSat VoIP reduces call costs 
All your phone calls can now be made using online technology, with Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) through NewSat.


NewSat HiBIS offer 
Coming soon.

All went up today from what I can see.

TG


----------



## brerwallabi

Well it looks after a lousy few weeks its heading north again 9 day av may be about to cross 26 day av need few more days to get some real indication but its looking better than it has for a while.


----------



## kooka1956

We have been waiting quite a while for announcements and these are pretty good . It,s nice to have the government helping you out . I reckon this will make the newspapers tomorrow and will create interest in the wider community . Having now broken the down trend line the chartists will also take an interest . Everything is looking positive . Regards KOOKA


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
4.5c is the resistance level here and whilst it was broken earlier it was very weak. mul needs to break through this level significantly to move on to the next of 5c as i see it. volume and buyer strength has dropped significantly since opening. looks like we need another announcement to move things on again. just my thoughts    comments anyone

regards croc


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Yep 4.5cps is were Mul has got to get through its why I sold @ that and just bought back @ 4.3 I see it now clawing back through the day and should finish @ 4.4 or 4.5. Will hold now. More announcements are sure to come as we near the meeting this will then should push Mul over 5cps. I am sure are lot of people with the revelations of yesterday will evaluate Mul dynamically again.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well, I must say that was a disappointing day for MUL. I'd have hoped to see it close at 4.4. Anyway, I guess we are on track for more with this one so I return to the old waiting game for now. More news on the way? Excellent. I still hope they come up with more before the end of the month to keep the price moving... Pure speculation. I have no clue whatsoever if there is more news around the corner or not. But we will certainly know soon. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				crocdee said:
			
		

> hi sefan
> agree with your commnts. buy side getting stronger now. mul usually moves ahead of announcements looks like still more to come before the agm.
> still hope you win the comp
> 
> regards croc





Speaking of the AGM- does anyone know the date off the top of their head?

(Good luck with the comp Stefan because it looks like everyone's into MUL now, they'll all be happy if it goes up.)

RichKid


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Richkid, 
There's a general meeting on the 10th of September but there hasn't been a date set for the annual shareholder meeting as far as I know.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Richkid,
> There's a general meeting on the 10th of September but there hasn't been a date set for the annual shareholder meeting as far as I know.
> 
> Happy trading
> 
> Stefan




Thanks Stefan, I hope the meeting is to announce good news!
RichKid


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Thanks Stefan, I hope the meeting is to announce good news!



Unfortunatelly this is not the case. The meeting is to approve another 30 million options issued to Findlay for some unspecified financial services. 

Read this very amusing article in the australian:

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5744,10567687%5E16942,00.html

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tarnor

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

More news today thier certaintly coming through with the announcements. Not holding currently


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL launches satellite Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) service. Good news again. Now let's hope that they can get the customers for it.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I'm a bit of a newbie so excuse me for maybe a dumb question.We have had 3 good announcements now and the share price hasn't been set on fire yet(Hopefully that will come),I have noticed with some other "high risk" stocks they seem to go up 20 odd % with a few good announcements then usually drift all the way back and even lower than they were originally, is this the norm for these types of stocks ?.Maybe the tech stocks are out of favour at the moment.
Anyway after a bit of newbie research and reading what you boys talk about I got in a couple of weeks ago for 80,000 shares (nothing for you guys but a lot for somebody new into shares).
I am really pleased with the announcements and if people catch on to the voip service we could be rich in a few months !!
Excellent forum by the way.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Porper,



> We have had 3 good announcements now and the share price hasn't been set on fire yet



The price has gone up by 19% after the news which is a lot in anybody's terms. Anyway, I see what you mean. You'll have to understand the background of MUL. It's probably the most hated/loved stock on the ASX and people like to play with it. Management sucks and the fact that they are giving away options for free to "friends" or related businesses is not going to help the price. MUL has built the 2 way sat solution and has yet to proof that they are able to make ANY money out of it. They are full of "potential" and "significant deals" that are about to happen but still they are making a loss and they are going to do so for 2004 for which a profit was originally forcast by Findlay which just happens to be the company who keeps getting options for free in exchange for "financial services". 

In short: This stock stinks big time. It's only the potential of their new solution that keeps me holding shares. If it was for a longterm investment based on some fundamentals, then I'd never put a cent into the pockets of these clowns. Management has only one goal. They want to get rich together with a close circle of "insiders". 

The news we saw the last few days is all good and will help MUL to build support for further growth.



> is this the norm for these types of stocks ?.Maybe the tech stocks are out of favour at the moment.



Yes, it's the norm. No, it's not that certain sectors are out of favour. If you are looking for something like the "tech boom" where stocks used to run several dollars in a day based on some rather questionable news, then you will find that there is no such thing in the market at the moment. So "everything" is out of favour if you like.



> I got in a couple of weeks ago for 80,000 shares (nothing for you guys but a lot for somebody new into shares).



It doesn't matter how many shares you buy. As you said, it's a lot for you and that's all that counts. 



> we could be rich in a few months !!



I highly doubt that. We could see a nice increase in the share price but the "big" run is months away. First the market will have to come to terms with another 30 million options and the loss for 2004. Then we will have to see a significant improvement in the first half of 2005. (Unfortunately MUL is only releasing half yearly reports, so we have to wait a long time until the next figures come out.)

So, my view is that the price will be going up within weeks or months, maybe back to where it was a year ago (10 cents area) based on more good news, as long as management stops playing games. Once we have proof that it works (i.e. profit for first half) the price will go MUCH higher. 

Therefore you have to come to your own conclusion as to how much you are willing to risk with MUL. You can take a profit whenever there is one around or you can hold for the "potential". You may read the famous Findlay report which can be found on the multiemedia website. That gives you an idea of the "potential". But keep in mind that they already failed to deliver the numbers mentioned in there, even if they have some good reasons as to why it didn't work out.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## luckier

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> We have had 3 good announcements now and the share price hasn't been set on fire yet(Hopefully that will come)



A new service to be launched, is it good or not? well, it depends how do you see it. i see it as good. but the market see it in the opposite way, so the SP is down. i guess that is because they see it in the cash flow point of view. the cash will flow out because of the launch of the new service in the near future. i do worry whether the management team will use it as an excuse to issue more new options at 0.1cent because they deadly need more cash again. they will be starving because they use all money developing the business and woolworth wouldn't give them food.(  , just a joke, and i do hope it just a joke). Only when cash flowing in would the SP rocketing.

Now it is the time to think about what to do with your money. Can you put it aside and wait for the golden time to come, or you would rather hunting for other chances? that's up to you to decide. i will hold because i believe communication is hot and voip is booming in the next few years. And the mul's business is developing. i don't worry the golden time won't come unless the management team betray their shareholders.

when a business is developing, you have to wait for the best to come. leave the best to the last. so forget the up and downs, i am not a trader, i just get ready for the best.


----------



## Phil

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Good afternoon everyone,

I am only new to this forum, but from what i have read it seems to be a bit more of rational discussion about stocks rather than "junk mail" like some other boards.

At the moment I am travelling around (some work, some pleasure) so i have not been able to read the Notice of Meeting and Explanatory Memorandum they posted out, but I have a few questions to ask that hopefully somebody here can answer.

1. What exactly constitutes "Issued in return for provision of investor relations services and financial and securities advice"?
I seem to recall reading somewhere that one of the large beneficiaries of these options was a Chinese investment company. Is it correct to assume that if they are giving options to them then they have actually provided them with some lucrative contacts/contracts?

2. Does anyone else feel uncomfortable about Findlays receiving nearly $3.8m options at todays mearket rate (ie 95,000,000 * 4 cps) for "The provision of Financial advisory services"......does that mean they were paid $3.8m for helping raise $3.5m from their own clients?
What will Findlays do if the shareholders reject these options?

3. In the opening brief about the General Meeting there was a sentence which has me a little bit worried.....it says that they don't really need to approve these shares, however the reason they are asking for shareholder approval is so they can issue *more options in the future*....am i correct to be a little concerned about this?

Like some of others I have faith in the technology more than the board, and since I am in a position where I can afford it, I will hang on to them.

Keep up the good posts and look forward to hearing your thoughts.

Philip


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Phil,

Here's what I have to say to the points you mentioned:



> 1. What exactly constitutes "Issued in return for provision of investor relations services and financial and securities advice"?
> I seem to recall reading somewhere that one of the large beneficiaries of these options was a Chinese investment company. Is it correct to assume that if they are giving options to them then they have actually provided them with some lucrative contacts/contracts?



No. In return for provision of investor relations services and advice means that they paid Findlay an other rather funny sounding companies like "Roar Consulting" and "Captain Starlight Nominees" in options and shares to receive "advice". The type of advice has not been specified in more details anywhere and I highly doubt that it would look good if they would release this information.



> 2. Does anyone else feel uncomfortable about Findlays receiving nearly $3.8m options at todays mearket rate (ie 95,000,000 * 4 cps) for "The provision of Financial advisory services"......does that mean they were paid $3.8m for helping raise $3.5m from their own clients?



You will easily find many statements in this thread from unhappy shareholders regarding this issue. Findlay was issued a total of 95 million shares/options in the past year. You do the math....



> What will Findlays do if the shareholders reject these options?



I don't know, but I'm willing to find out by voting against the new issue. Most likely MUL will have to pay them in dollars instead.



> 3. In the opening brief about the General Meeting there was a sentence which has me a little bit worried.....it says that they don't really need to approve these shares, however the reason they are asking for shareholder approval is so they can issue more options in the future....am i correct to be a little concerned about this?



No. It's common practice. Companies can only issue a certain percentage of new shares during the year. If they want to issue more, they will require shareholder approval. What they are saying is that the current amount of shares they have issued so far does not require the approval of shareholders. They are asking for it, so that they can issue new ones, should the need arise, without having to ask shareholders first. This can take a considerable amount of time to arrange.

If you are concerned in general about the number of shares issued, then yes, that's one of the main reasons why the price doesn't increase after news. Nobody is trusting them and there is a reason for it. You can't just issue millions of options for services that nobody knows anything about it. It may look good if you don't spend millions of dollars and it keeps the debt low, but at the same time it completely ruins the share price.

Happy trading

Stefan

PS: Vote AGAINST the Findlay payment. The more NOs they are getting, the more they will start thinking. So far they had an easy game in getting what they want. It's time to make a point.


----------



## luckier

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I will definitely note AGAINST for my shares.

here is news about voip from yahoo. http://biz.yahoo.com/fo/e-gang04_article1.html
And i still remember that i read an artical a few months ago saying that voip would be the next boom after 2000 tech boom.


Talk to Me

By Elizabeth Corcoran

The former Ma Bell has had a bruising year. AT&T has lost almost a third of its market value, gotten booted out of the Dow Jones industrial average after a 65-year run and retreated from the business of providing consumers with plain old telephone service. Luckily, 18 months ago a 24-year AT&T veteran named Cathy Martine began pushing the company into something new: VoIP (Voice over Internet Protocol), zipping phone calls over the Internet.

In March 2003 Martine was set to propose a VoIP test to AT&T brass, but she got bumped at the last minute. So Martine sidestepped AT&T protocol and zapped her plan directly to AT&T Chairman David Dorman by e-mail. He okayed it in hours. Now Net phone service is a big priority at AT&T.

VoIP turns your analog voice into digital bits, using an existing DSL or cable modem to zip it across the Internet (or, in AT&T's case, its private data network). Once digital, telephone service changes radically. You can adopt any area code you want, no matter where you are based. Callers can ring your home, mobile and office phones all at once, and unwanted callers can be selectively turned away. You can even download voice mail messages from a laptop in Singapore.

Small outfits such as Vonage (with 215,000 customers) and Net2Phone (100,000) took early plunges into VoIP, but AT&T could yet outrun them. Martine's service, CallVantage, is slated to be available in 39 states and Washington, D.C. by late August. She wants a million consumers and businesses using CallVantage by the end of 2005 but won't say how many callers have signed up so far.

AT&T researchers had been noodling around with VoIP for a decade, but as recently as 2002 the business side was dubious: Too few households had broadband Internet connections (and only 20% do today). Call quality was unreliable, and the service dies in a power blackout. "The feeling was, ‘No one will want to buy this from us,'" Martine says. "I looked at it the opposite way and asked, ‘Why not?'"

In five years AT&T had poured an estimated $3 billion into a digital overhaul of its backbone network. Martine argued that by spending a few tens of millions more on marketing and software, AT&T could have a compelling and high-quality service for consumers. Businesses would follow.

Once Martine got Dorman's assent, just four months later her group was rolling out service to the homes of 900 AT&T employees in three states. They loved the service but hated the original name: Consumer Digital Solutions. "They told us not to AT&T-ize it," Martine says. She listened, switched to CallVantage and aims to give customers more Net: games, movies, music, as long as it is digital. Says Martine: "It's the art of the possible."

i don't mind the short-term share price as long as mul can move ahead and lead the tech. will the CEOs be good enough to take that challenge?


----------



## luckier

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Anyone know what this technology means to satellite broadband?

BROADBAND WIRELESS

Rajiv Laroia was handed a dream assignment at Lucent's Bell Labs in 1997: Invent a way to put a broadband Internet in the sky. Don't worry about existing cell phone systems, just do it right. 

Laroia had just spent five years in one of the last bastions of pure research, Bell Labs' mathematical sciences center. He likes to cut his lawn and iron his shirts because it lets him do more thinking. Nobody on his team even owned a mobile phone when they began the work. Seven years later Laroia has created an all-digital radio transmission technique that has won such fans as Nextel, Vodafone and Motorola. 

Big wireless carriers need to deliver high-speed data without encroaching on the already-crammed spectrum devoted to voice. Easy-access Wi-Fi networks are beginning to challenge the cell providers. Laroia's solution is like Wi-Fi in the sky, only better. In February 2000--a month before the bubble burst--he quit Lucent, formed an outfit called Flarion and began raising a total of $150 million. Its scheme uses orthogonal frequency division multiplexing, which splits wireless signals into different frequencies and pushes data through relatively narrow windows of licensed spectrum without hiccups. 

With a Flarion PCcard you will get wireless e-mail and Web access at a torrid 1.5 megabits a second, three times as fast as the latest cellular design and over a greater range than Wi-Fi covers. Carriers can handle data far more efficiently. Nextel has 2,000 customers on a Flarion network serving 1,300 square miles around Raleigh, N.C. It could cost $2 billion to roll out a broadband system with Flarion--but three times as much with current technology. "The vision is that every bit is wireless," Laroia says. "There's no need to be tied to wires." 

from http://www.forbes.com/free_forbes/2004/0906/144f.html?partner=yahoo


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

lucky,

interesting articles! I don't think any wireless technology will have an impact on satellite broadband. Simply because they have nothing to do with each other. Nobody need satellite when he can get connected by ADSL or wireless technology. Wireless technology is not going to kill satellite broadband because it's not used in the same situation. You need satellite broadband if you are in a remote area and if you plan to build a cost effective VPN. Say your company has 10 remote sites (like a mining company for example). You can use satellite to transfer system updates and latest research data in one single step to all sites without having to send it 10 times like you normally would using standard connections via copper. You send the stuff up to the satellite and it is beamed down to all stations that are part of your VPN. This is a HUGE advantage that will only be discovered as time goes by. If you look at it from a business perspective, then satellite is far more efficient that copper, even if you happen to be in an area where ADSL or leased lines are available. As soon as you have several remote sites to cover, satellite becomes the first choice when speed/cost are issues. It costs a fortune to lease a dedicated line at a speed of 256kbit which isn't that fast really. 

Another thing:
Big companies have redundant systems which they use as a backup in case their main server goes down. They run big applications like SAP on these things and they are typically hosted in a remote site, away from the main system. You can twist and turn it, but you need a fast connection in between. So far you didn't have a choice. But with a VPN via satellite, you are so much better off compared to leased lines, your finance department will praise you as a god who saved them a fortune. 

These are the areas of satellite connections. No WIFI is going to change that for the time being. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## luckier

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

excellent! thanks stefan.

another thing i saw from the article is communication technology was hot before and is getting hotter now. and when something is hot there is a chance to make a fortune. let's hope mul get its share.

GO MUL!


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL holders may want to keep this in mind:



> Middle East & North Africa Satellite Summit (MENASAT), 5-6 October 2004, Dubai, UAE
> Satellite market liberalisation and pent-up demand from the enterprise sector are driving major business opportunities in this region. This intensive two-day summit takes place in the week of GITEX, the biggest annual IT event in the Middle East.



I don't know if NEWSAT is there as well. I can only hope so... Maybe a bit of research will reveal the facts.

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I reckon NEWSAT will be there. Wasn,t that where they got their U.S. Army contract last year . Regards KOOKA


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Im am voting against the issue of 30 million options to Findlay. I love the point from stefan that it is for some unspecified financial services. I have 3.2 Million shares.

Do we count for anything. 

Bingo


----------



## TOP_GUN

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Guys hi Stefan

"Nobody need satellite when he can get connected by ADSL or wireless technology"

Well not quite true, for up and down speeds ADSL can't match Newsat, big deal you say! Well MUL have taken business that needs high bandwidth in both directions from ADSL in two capital cities where teleconference was being used for office A to B and it won on the basis of cost against all alternatives.. A little birdie tells me.

Also have not made up my mind on the vote, if we can ask questions first I have a few.

Still feel OK about MUL overall, still think a big run in near..

Regards

TG


----------



## MEGAS

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi TOP GUN, Stefan and the rest of the MUL investers.
I am interested to see where the SP will be before the AGM,
With all the great talk from many on MUL, lets see who can predict the SP going towards the AGM (A mini competition between us)..........I think .05!!!


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Although the share price is a bit disappointing, Mul most have some significant news still to come China, middle east, Nasdaq, american military opps but it seems that whatever news arrives just spikes the price. The only way we will see the price rise significantly is by positive bottam line figures, this is still it appears at least 12 months away. The coming meeting I hope will provide some opps for questions, I can not get there but keenly await the answer to the question "when can we expect the company to turn a profit"
Hopefully someone can ask this for me.


----------



## MEGAS

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well the bad news we all expected is out!! Where to from here MUL?
I think hell will break loose at the AGM next week unless of course some really good news is released very very soon!!!!!!!!!!!
I still have a very good feeling that MUL will release great news B4 the AGM and that the company is on the right track for a successful 2004/2005.
GO MUL!!


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

It certainly was bad news, but expected and the market hasn't reacted too badly to it.We definately need some good news before the AGM, and I reckon the directors must have something up their sleeve, they wont have played all their aces yet.

If we here nothing Mul is in for a stormy meeting next week and as for the share price, well it doesn't bare thinking about.

Here's hoping !!


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hopefully MUL will do better next month because we had a new owner.

Stefan....your holding was less than 50% that's why there is a take over.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Hopefully MUL will do better next month because we had a new owner.




Jet, I missed out badly for the August competition with MUL. Time for a change indeed. So let's hope TG will do better with it. I VERY MUCH hope so. 

I'm on dial up out bush, it's a nightmare. The perfect place for a MUL 2 way sat solution. Will be back next week for more postings... 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I topped up my holdings this morning at 3.7c and am hoping my decision turns out to be a wise one.

Fingers crossed that all negative news is now out and only positive announcements about contracts to come!


----------



## MEGAS

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I've top up my holdings too!, Good luck TG on Sept competition i've got my money on you too take it out.....Interesting article in Fin Review pg43-the potential share of Fed's 35 million subsidy for connection of the medical GP to high speed internet........Go MUL!! Hopefully news B4 AGM!


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Firstly, I am interested to see if anyone has lightened there holdings with MUL.

It amazes me the faith that you have in this stock Stefan (not being critical). If I was sitting on a stock that had shown me a 1000% profit (and currently showing almost a 100% profit) I would have taken some of that profit.  I certainly aggree with your posts regarding the speed that this stock could move at and the potential that is has.  If the company declared a DPS of even 1c then the share price would rise astrinomically.

The Preliminary results seem to be mostly negative to me in that they continue to make substatial losses, however the plus side is that there asset base has over doubled.

The losses are claimed to be due to the set up costs of newsat which in recent months has had several positive anouncments ( rural Govt contract, middle east contract, VoIP), all amounting to huge revenue boots.

It would seem to me, as stated in many prvious posts, That managment really are holding this company back, my concern is will they ever be able to turn it around.

There have not really been any posts in recent weeks expressing ppls outlook on this company, I would be interested to see what ppl are thinking ATM.

Personally I am thinking about making a small investment in the stock (highly spectulative).  I figure the amount of time I have spent reading up on MUL I am owed at least $1000 at $15/hr (snicker) so I would love to see the price rise to the anticipated levels of 50c/share (findlay report)


Anyway feedback is most sought after...


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> Firstly, I am interested to see if anyone has lightened there holdings with MUL.
> 
> It amazes me the faith that you have in this stock Stefan (not being critical). If I was sitting on a stock that had shown me a 1000% profit (and currently showing almost a 100% profit) I would have taken some of that profit.  I certainly aggree with your posts regarding the speed that this stock could move at and the potential that is has.  If the company declared a DPS of even 1c then the share price would rise astrinomically.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway feedback is most sought after...




clowboy,

I am much more skeptical about MUL. I halved my holding on 25 Aug at 45c. Unfortunately lost my head and bought the half back at 41c.

What worries me is they come out with reasonable anouncements, but the price is just holding at high 3 cents.

Bingo


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Correction on last post, obviously I meant 4.5c and 4.1c. What a difference a decimal point makes.

Bingo


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Bingo,

I agree - Most of the annoucments in the last month seem to me to be really quite good for the company, Middle east contract, rural contract and the woolworths contract.  These contracts far outwiegh the cost of setting Newsat up yet the share price (apart from a short spike) seems to be slowly declining - perhaps this is just a reflection on what ppl think about managment.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Contract to Provide Broadband to Sudanese National Telco




I like the way this is going... 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> I like the way this is going...
> 
> Happy trading
> 
> Stefan



Me too, especially considering I doubled my holdings at 3.7c!


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Me too, especially considering I doubled my holdings at 3.7c!




Well, well, well... Does this mean that you will retire soon? Who will be looking after this board? 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Well, well, well... Does this mean that you will retire soon? Who will be looking after this board?



I wish! 

I just hope I make enough out of MUL so I can give away my day job and look after the site full time!

Ah well, I can dream!


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I think the fact that they don't disclose the value of this latest deal will keep the price within the 4 cent area. But the reputation MUL is gaining in the industry will be the key factor. So if they do a good job with all the contracts they already have, there is no question that more deals will follow and the price will increase accordingly. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## MEGAS

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I still believe MUL is on a winner with there strategy in the Middle East,Australian government etc and more contracts will follow.......Can someone please, Stefan,TOPGUN (both fans of MUL) tell me why would findlay's exercise options at .05 when the market is sitting at 04's, excuse my understanding but i can't work it out?
Having said that i still think MUL is on to something big!!!...My opinion!


----------



## tarnor

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Good to see some news finally coming goodluck eveyone who holds, I nearly came to the party but can't bring myself to trust the directors


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

A bit disappointed to see them finish back at 3.8c to-day, however, I thought the meeting was later this week. If this is so I would expect that something is saved for just before or at the meeting.

When is the meeting?

Bingo


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Bingo, the meeting is on Friday, hopefully the directors are holding the best announcement until just before.Well that's what I'm hoping for anyway, maybe this last announcement was it !!

If so I think the share price will continue it's way down.
The thing that worries me is that they aren't telling us how much all these deals are worth, which maybe a bad thing but could also catch the market unawares if Mul starts making good profits.Then we will all be saying I told you so.We can only hope !!


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Porper,

Thank you. I hope there is something else then by Friday. The wait is getting to me.

Bingo


----------



## MEGAS

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Bingo I'm with you mate the wait with MUL is getting to every one! Atleast you doing OK with OPM, the way it looks it seems something is about to be released.....Late trade yesterday over 20,000,000 in one hit and trading well today.....I picked some up today and hoping you along with TOPGUN win the September competition!!(I've got interest in both) What do you know in regards to OPM.......Maybe should pick up more?...Cheers


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well chaps, this is it, the day of reckoning tomorrow.I am still hoping that they have kept the best news 'till last and that they have out thought the market and will get the timing right.

Ok, can but hope !!


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Megas,

I am loaded with MUL and OPM so I see to-morrow as a big day one way or the other. Don't know anything for sure about OPM, but I am very confident they have a way to go yet. Much less confident about MUL. You would think they are holding a good anouncement for to-morrow and I was looking for evidence of that in late trade. There was a bit of late volume, but not enough to make me confident. 

Good luck.

Bingo


----------



## kifoghorn

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Mmmm As a newb, been looking a little at both. At a guess I would  say MUL is likely going down and OPM likeky going up   

But then I am a newb at this....


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I don't know why you guys think that tomorrow is so important for MUL. All they have is a meeting where they ask for the approval of more shares and options. They will get what they want so there is nothing that would push the price up or down. Except for the fact that they will continue to issue shares and options like crazy but that's nothing new either. 

If there is more news, then it doesn't matter if it's coming out tomorrow or next week. They will hopefully have more contracts waiting to be announced but this is MUL. Anything can happen to it. I consider MUL to be fairly valued at these levels for what they have achieved so far. So without bad news the price should remain stable with minor ups and downs. That's all I can see for now. 

2004 was a disappointing year for shareholders. 
Management is trying to sell the 4.6 million dollars they made out of their sat business as a success. What a joke! Sales revenue was 18.7 million. Despite the fact that they introduced the 2nd transponder earlier than predicted, they failed miserably in achieving the predicted revenues of 132 million that was stated in the Findlay report. (Yes, I know that this report is crap, but management was very keen to promote it, so I will use it here to reflect their performance.) In other words they will need to increase sales revenue by 115 million in 2005 to achieve a goal they should have achieved the year before. Only then would they be profitable. Now let me see...The last 2 deals combined will generate 1.2 million per annum. If they continue with this strategy, we will have to get a news release every 2nd day for 2005, otherwise they can't make 115 million bucks. Yes guys, I know this is too simple and they had multi million dollar deals in 2004 but there where only 2 of them. Woolworth and US-Army. Even if we allow 5 multi million dollar deals a 5 million each for 2005 we will still need plenty ofl announcements in 2005 to make it work.

I have always said that MUL is a very high risk investment. I will not rest to point that out until management starts changing its attitude. All they ever do is saying "we have identified more potential sources of income and we need more money to cover for that". If there is so much potential out there then I start wondering why they only made 18 million out of it so far. 

Yes I am holding MUL and I keep doing so as I gave them 2 years to convince me that they can make money out of this. But I will never post anything positive just to keep myself happy. I'm a very critical shareholder looking for longterm investments. If they screw around with my money, then I will get upset and so should everybody else. 

2005 will show us what our money is really worth. So keep counting those new deals.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

stefan,

You are probably correct, however, I was convinced that they would announce something prior to the meeting to grease the way to gain approval. A distraction at least. This was generally supported by people I know.

The worry I had was that the deal announced earlier in the week was it.

Bingo


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I,m still holding . There is a lot happening with this company , and a number of major players seem confident with their product , including the Australian Government . I believe it is only a matter of time when things really start moving . What I would like is a capital reconstruction to get rid of the multitude of day traders who seem to be influencing the share price consistently. Regards Kooka


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Kooka,

I agree with you. The only way to achieve such a thing is via reverse split. My original schedule for MUL was a share price of around 30 cents by the end of the year, followed by a reverse split of 1:3 to bring the price closer to $1. Management has plans to list on NASDAQ and for this a US$1 shareprice is a must. 

We shall see...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

NEWS this morning! Excellent deal with airworks. 60 million bucks with earning per share positive in the first year. Way to go... Keep em coming guys...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The timing of the announcement was as expected i.e. on the morning of the meeting.

Bingo


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Bingo, you're right. This should be an interesting day for MUL. I for one regard this news release as one of the most significant ones based on the revenue and positive cash flow part. We shall see... the bid side looks promising


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The build up this morning looked to me it would go higher that it has. It really does seem a lot of sellers need to cleared out over time before we a decent rise.

Bingo


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Bingo,

The volume in MUL is too small to make it run much higher. We would need 100 million shares traded in a day to make it rise. That's what you get when you keep flooding the market with more issues and options like management did in the past. With 1.2 billion shares floating around, you need lots and lots of good news to increase the share price. Keep in mind that we only just started getting a few positive news releases which would indicate that they are able to gain market share. MUL is a famous stock with lots of bad stories attached to it. It has to get rid of its past and that's quite a task. 

They have 8 months left of my 2 year time frame to proof that they can do it. The clock is ticking... 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Volume is now up to 51 Million and so it could get near 100 by close. It does seem that the good news has become more frequent. I hope that it doesn't dry up once to-days meeting is finished.

Bingo


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

More news... Hibis passed as well so there is no holding back in this area as well. Looking good indeed. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

All montions passed at the meeting as expected. 
At least we made a point with 37 million votes against the issue of options.

MUL finished the day in the red! What a joke. I somehow think that there is more behind the price level than just a few daytraders.

Have a nice weekend

Steafan


----------



## ghotib

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stefan, 

Did the board seem surprised to have any opposition, or has there been enough discussion that they expected it? And did they comment at all?

Thanks

Ghoti (still fascinated)


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

It doesn't seem to matter what the company announces the share price is in a downward trend still and that is just that.

It would appear the market wants big profits before they will invest in this stock long term.All this day trader stuff going on will just keep the share price down.Also having 15 trillion shares on issue doesn't help.

I will hold my little lot until the next figures and hope like crazy !!.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Did the board seem surprised to have any opposition, or has there been enough discussion that they expected it? And did they comment at all?




Ghotib,

I wasn't at the meeting. It's too much of a hassle to fly down to Melbourne from Brisbane just for MUL... Anyway, I can only assume that more than 35 million votes should make them feel a bit less at ease. However, something that catched me by surprise was the fact that only about 150 million votes were counted in total. This makes me thinking that it doesn't take THAT much to change something within MUL. Most holders just seem to be daytraders who don't really care what happens at meetings.

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## TOP_GUN

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Guys

I posted most of this on the other board, sorry for the delay I've been doing my real job!

Short summary (IMHO)

It took longer than expected to get Newsat running and money flowing inwards.

Now the growth in sales is greater than expected and coming for countries that MUL didn't expect (ie. 0-4M in 6 months).

MUL have no equal competitor in the near term (years) it takes so long to set it all up systems and software as MUL found out. There are a limited number of 2% slots that can take new satalites, everyone knows well in advance who is doing what.

MUL needed money in a hurry and still have NO DEBT, which they would rather than less script. The banks wouldn't lend without security.. Take a while making up their mind too. Not many companies have NO DEBT.

MUL have no intension of *continuing* to raise capital by issuing script (I think the cash will come from profits) that's not to say they will never do it again!

1/2 MUL's business is from the Middle East and growing, Africa is looking real good. (and they pay the bills) China no hurry as they are flat out keeping up with what they have now.

Today’s announcement shows MUL can pay 2M for 60M in revenue not a bad idea.

5M is coming back in once Woolies is completed.

Voting against the issues would have no effect as it was a done deal with A's shares voting power.

After hearing the board I would have voted yes, the meeting was VERY positive and I was looking at their faces to see if the board seemed genuine and unless they are the greatest con men (I can normally pick them) THEY ARE GENUINE AND THINK MUL WILL DO WELL.

Standard and Poors have just re-rated MUL OK Last week or so, NO DEBT..

Bank of New York have put 2M $US on the table for listing should MUL wish to do so, MUL have better things to do ATM. Given time they will IMHO.

VIASAT and MUL are good friends! (Very personal) VIASAT shares went from $4 to 44 they seem to have an edge on most others.

Reading between the lines MUL will show a profit for the 6 months ending 30 June 2005. This was eluded to more than once.

MUL are in no hurry to do a share consolidation. I think they won't till 15c.

IMHO hold MUL if you have a 6-12 month view and you will be rewarded if not sooner. I'm holding. I now look at this as a long term investment. I'm not worried in fact there are many other stocks that would cause me to loose sleep, MUL is not one.

IMHO MUL is or will be a hot T/O target.

TG


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hey guys... do you think it's about time we started a new MUL thread?

This one is starting to get a little long.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

TOP_GUN,

While I agree with your final statement that MUL is a long term investment (I made that same statement more than once and I set the time frame to 24 months one year ago), I have to point out a few things.



> Now the growth in sales is greater than expected and coming for countries that MUL didn't expect (ie. 0-4M in 6 months).



If that's what management has said then they are just talking trash. Sales are not at all greater than expected. According to the Findlay report they should already be MUCH higher. MUL has launched the second transponder much earlier than planned and so it should be no surprise that they are getting sales from countries covered by this beam. I just can't stand it when somebody is trying to sell bad news (4 million is VERY BAD) to shareholders.



> MUL have no intension of *continuing* to raise capital by issuing script (I think the cash will come from profits) that's not to say they will never do it again!



Yes, they have. Read the preliminary financial statement, page 3:







> As such the Directors have identified the need for further capital in the near future to take advantage of these international and domestic opportunities and achieve significant sales growth more rapidly.






> Today’s announcement shows MUL can pay 2M for 60M in revenue not a bad idea.



Very nice indeed, but certainly the first announcement I've seen that actually shows significant profit. 



> Voting against the issues would have no effect as it was a done deal with A's shares voting power.



Not true. It may not have an effect on the result, but it sends a clear signal to the board that there are unhappy shareholders out there and that they are willing to make their point.



> After hearing the board I would have voted yes, the meeting was VERY positive and I was looking at their faces to see if the board seemed genuine and unless they are the greatest con men (I can normally pick them) THEY ARE GENUINE AND THINK MUL WILL DO WELL.



You WOULD have voted yes? Does that mean you didn't vote or did you vote NO? (just out of interest)



> Standard and Poors have just re-rated MUL OK Last week or so, NO DEBT..



Was that mentioned during the meeting? Because I certainly can't find anything that would support this statement.



> Bank of New York have put 2M $US on the table for listing should MUL wish to do so, MUL have better things to do ATM. Given time they will IMHO.



 Now you're entering dangerous territory. I don't know where you got that information from but that's something you should be careful with. Mind you that this doesn't really show us much. Bank of New York is acting as an agent for MUL to enter the US market. They don't put money on the table because they are keen about MUL, but because that's their business. 



> VIASAT and MUL are good friends! (Very personal) VIASAT shares went from $4 to 44 they seem to have an edge on most others.



With all due respect, Viasat is playing in a different league. MUL is a subscriber to their services. VIASAT has NO relation whatsoever with MUL except for business. How can you call it very personal????? Is one of the VIASAT board members married to a daughter of one of the MUL directors? 




> MUL are in no hurry to do a share consolidation. I think they won't till 15c.



I agree. I even put the target much higher to 30cents.



> IMHO MUL is or will be a hot T/O target.



True, but that will take a while. First they will have to proof that their business is worth the money.

Have a nice weekend

PS: By all means, GO MUL!!!


----------



## TOP_GUN

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> If that's what management has said then they are just talking trash. Sales are not at all greater than expected. According to the Findlay report they should already be MUCH higher. MUL has launched the second transponder much earlier than planned and so it should be no surprise that they are getting sales from countries covered by this beam. I just can't stand it when somebody is trying to sell bad news (4 million is VERY BAD) to shareholders.




MUL and the Findlay report are not the same thing, they will remove the fiction from the web site, and I'm not trying to sell bad news, nor are they, if you were at the meeting you would have a better understanding.




			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Yes, they have. Read the preliminary financial statement, page 3:
> 
> Very nice indeed.




We agree on that some good at last!

Re voting..



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Not true.




Your wrong. It is true.




			
				stefan said:
			
		

> It may not have an effect on the result, but it sends a clear signal to the board that there are unhappy shareholders out there and that they are willing to make their point.




Again you should have been there with your shares if you feel so strongly.
I went up to the chairman to ask where the ballot box was, and have a chat, he said there was no need to collect other votes as the motion had already passed, in other words there were not enough votes out to change the outcome.



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> You WOULD have voted yes? Does that mean you didn't vote or did you vote NO? (just out of interest)




I did vote yes but held onto the form so I guess to issue them in the first place was stupid.

"Standard and Poors have just re-rated MUL OK Last week or so, NO DEBT.. "



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Was that mentioned during the meeting? Because I certainly can't find anything that would support this statement.




Attend next time.

"Bank of New York have put 2M $US on the table for listing should MUL wish to do so, MUL have better things to do ATM. Given time they will IMHO. "



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Now you're entering dangerous territory.




LOL



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> I don't know where you got that information from ..




Don't you listen? I WAS AT THE MEETING.

In fact I'm quite offened by your remarks and repeat the above to most of your questions.

This is from another board.



			
				wjr said:
			
		

> Top Gun I was there too - good accurate summary. After hearing what was said I am in no doubt we are on a winner and within the next 6 - 12 months our share price will be at all time high.
> 
> They mentioned a "cross-over" point being reachedd where set-up costs would reduce substantially and incoming revenue would increase. From what they said about their connections in Middle East, and the new business opportunity in Libya as well as the announcement due out in a few days about the HBIS scheme I am confident we will see some really positive figures in the Novemeber AGM.
> Be prepared to be pleasantly suprised is my take on what was said today at the meeting.
> I hold substantial shares which I bought well above the current price and I am quite content in the knowledge that these people are building a business that will be successful in the long term.




TG


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Sorry Stephan, I must agree with Top Gun . You have been rather critical of his comments about the general meeting which he attended . Then again this is what a forum is about . A little sceptisism is needed every so often to balance the arguments . I have on many occasions over the years fell in love with a stock, some of which is now used as wallpaper!!!!! Having held MUL for more than 3 years I have seen the ups and downs . The current position of the company is the most positive in all that period of time, even though it doesn,t show in the share price , (because of the abundance of shares on issue and the influence of daytraders). You can say that I fallen in love with this stock as well , but age does make you more wiser,I think I have learnt from past mistakes . Thanks Top Gun on reporting from the meeting . Regards , kooka


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Don't you listen? I WAS AT THE MEETING.
> 
> In fact I'm quite offened by your remarks and repeat the above to most of your questions.



TOP_GUN,
Frankly I dont' care if you're offended by my remarks. None of them were personal or specifically pointed towards you. If you can't stand that somebody is more critical towards MUL than yourself, then you probably shouldn't post at all. End of story.

Please note that you mixed up a few things in your posting and you quoted me incorrectly.



> MUL and the Findlay report are not the same thing,



MUL has embraced the Findlay report several times once it was released. You may keep in mind that Findlay is the company that gets all the free options for providing financial services. I never said that they are the same thing and I even mentioned that the report is crap. Nevertheless it was released and referred to by management several times in the past.




> Again you should have been there with your shares if you feel so strongly. I went up to the chairman to ask where the ballot box was, and have a chat, he said there was no need to collect other votes as the motion had already passed, in other words there were not enough votes out to change the outcome.



I wasn't at the meeting, but I did vote. If you were up there and had a chat, then I assume this is where he mentioned the thing about the $US 2 million to you? It doesn't really matter because it is of no importance as I mentioned in my previous post.



> I did vote yes but held onto the form so I guess to issue them in the first place was stupid.



 Well, they have to issue the forms for legal reasons. So it wasn't stupid at all. 




> Attend next time.



Thank you for the friendly reminder. I assume you're out of arguments?

TOP_GUN,
I'm looking forward to the annual report. It will reveal the biggest shareholders of MUL and if your statemtent is correct, you would be one of them by holding 6 million shares. That will shed some light as to why you are so incredibly keen to defend MUL against all critics.

I'm a MUL investor and as such I do believe in the future of this company. I would however never attack somebody who's slightly more critical towards MUL. Feel free to post your positive sentiments for MUL on as many boards as you like but keep in mind that there are VERY good reasons to have a slightly different view.

Now calm down, count to 10 and come back again...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Sorry Stephan, I must agree with Top Gun .



Kooka, I don't have a problem with that at all. 



> You have been rather critical of his comments about the general meeting which he attended .



Yes, and he has failed to proof me wrong. I'm critical towards some of the statements that he made as they are made by him and not officially by management. 



> Then again this is what a forum is about . A little sceptisism is needed every so often to balance the arguments



There you go. I couldn't agree more. Mind you that I'm not AGAINST MUL. I'm just against postings which are trying to paint nothing but blue sky when in fact there still are some rather grey clouds around.



> Having held MUL for more than 3 years I have seen the ups and downs . The current position of the company is the most positive in all that period of time, even though it doesn,t show in the share price , (because of the abundance of shares on issue and the influence of daytraders). You can say that I fallen in love with this stock as well , but age does make you more wiser,I think I have learnt from past mistakes



I only held MUL for the last 16 months, but I have already seen more than enough up and downs . I agree that the current position is the most positive in all the period of time. In fact it is so promising that I bought more shares last Friday. 

Now let's forget our little argument about MUL and focus on its future. We all hope for the same. That the price will go up and that we can FINALLY make some money out of it. (Well, TOP_GUN is even looking for a seat on the board  )

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

It is your right to be critical of TG Stefan. However I must say that I believe him to be fair and honest in his posts.
An important factor is that Mul appears to have been selected for two separate hibis schemes. The doctors and the general rural public.
This, plus the Woollies deal, should make a tremendous impact on potential investors. 
Lets hope that they run with it. Perhaps than day traders would than stop playing, with Mul shares and hang onto them.
Regards


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> However I must say that I believe him to be fair and honest in his posts.



I don't say that he's not honest. I just question the conclusions he makes because I regard them as plain wrong and confusing for potential investors. MUL has lots and lots of good deals and I would be the first to support the view that the price will go up shortly. I just don't think it's fair to post such a brilliant picture about management and MUL after a meeting where nothing more was said or done than voting for or against new issues of shares and options. 

The annual shareholder meeting will be a different story. More people will attend it and more people will have questions that management will have to answer. I'm very much looking forward to that as it will give as a more accurate view of things.

If you are holding 6 million shares (as TG has mentioned) then I can see a clear conflict of interest and I will not rest to remain cautious about statements made by major shareholders. 

There is no need to try and explain to me why MUL could go higher. I AM HOLDING over 1 million shares in MUL and I BELIEVE IT WILL GO MUCH HIGHER. Everybody who hasn't got any shares now will look back in a few months, scratching his head in disbelieve. Was that clear enough now? 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well, somebody is certainly dumping a lot of MUL shares today! 0.035 within minutes...


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Well, somebody is certainly dumping a lot of MUL shares today! 0.035 within minutes...



Whoever was dumping has now finished. Buyers coming in and buy side market depth improving.

Wish I'd had a bit of spare cash to go in and clean up some shares at 3.5c.

Oh well!


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I must say that this price pressure after reasonable announcements makes me nervous. The price is now worse that prior to the announcements.

I hope you a right Joe that buying at 3.5 would have been smart to-day. I will watch the trading to-morrow with interest. If there is selling pressure early then my concern level will rise.

Have a nice day all.

Bingo


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Everytime they try to rise there is a seller. At 3.4 it does not look good. Does anyone have any idea who the seller(s) is?

Bingo


----------



## cigany

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

It may its interest   to some of you 

-- 09/13/2004
NewSat Australia Selects Encore Networks to Provide VPN Solutions Over Broadband Satellite Networks
NewSat Will Offer Encore's End-To-End VPN Security Products With Patent-Pending Selective Layer Encryption for Satellite Networks Throughout Australia and Asia 
DULLES, VA -- (MARKET WIRE) -- 09/13/2004 -- Encore Networks, a leading developer of integrated converged Virtual Private Network (VPN) security solutions, today announced that it has signed a reseller agreement with Australian satellite broadband operator, NewSat. NewSat will add Encore's complete line of IP only and IP+Legacy VPN security appliances to their broadband satellite solutions. 
NewSat, a wholly owned subsidiary of Multiemedia Ltd. (ASX: MUL.AX), one of Australia's largest satellite communications companies, offers high-speed, two way (V-SAT) satellite broadband services. NewSat provides next generation video, Internet, VoIP and data communications for organizations throughout the Australasian market whose networking needs have outgrown traditional broadband technologies, such as ADSL, ISDN and cable. NewSat's customers include Woolworths Department Stores through Airworks Media and the US Department of Defense. 
"NewSat has taken the lead in deploying products that can provide end-to-end secure remote access over satellite and terrestrial connections to remote Australian locations," stated Bill Grant, Encore's Vice-President of Broadband Network Solutions. "Encore's site-to-site satellite VPN solutions will be instrumental in NewSat's ability to continue delivery of bundled broadband VPN solutions." 
Encore Network's VPN security products, including the BANDIT™ and the VSR-30™ are uniquely versatile IP+Legacy and IP only VPN appliances that provide satellite enterprise data networks support for IP VPNs, stateful inspection firewall, IP routing and QoS, legacy data protocol convergence, and patent-pending Selective Layer Encryption (SLE). With its feature-rich ELIOS operating Systems, Encore Networks help NewSat address their today and tomorrow customers need with a broad range of applications and services that allow them to converge their data applications to broadband IP infrastructure without compromising the security of their data and the level of performance that they get over terrestrial networks. 
"Our mission is to open new frontiers for networks in any location, with video, Internet, voice and data communications that make traditional broadband services look dated," said James Kellett Director of Marketing of NewSat. "Encore's VPN security solutions insures our quality of service to these locations by providing the only appliance to date with Selective Layer Encryption which guarantees our high, two way throughput." 
About Encore Networks 
Encore Networks www.encorenetworks.com is a market leader in developing Secure, Converged, Broadband solutions for carriers and enterprise customers. This includes innovative VPN and security solutions for satellite, and terrestrial networks, evolutionary products for legacy data to broadband IP conversion, as well as advanced signaling and voice inter-working solutions for circuit-to-packet migration. 
About NewSat 
NewSat www.newsat.com.au is the high-speed; two way (V-SAT) satellite broadband service from Multimedia. The NewSat True Broadband solution is superior in access, speed, applications and price to any other broadband service available in the Australasian marketplace.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Does anyone have any idea who the seller(s) is?



That would indeed be interesting to know. It would appear that the sellout is over. Whoever it was, he had a huge amount of shares to dispose.

Now MUL will just sit on the new low until some news will move it back up a bit. Pitty, but you got to be VERY patient with MUL. I was already warming up my fingers in case it would drop towards 3cents for an aditional buy order, but for now that seems to be far off.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Thanks for the information cigany .This looks like another avenue for increased turnover for MUL . In August they announced their 1000th signup. Many appear to be onsellers of MUL,S satellite technology . If each of these can get 100 customers only, the exponensial turnover can be enormous in a short period of time . Regards KOOKA


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi,
I've located some more of mul's customers: 
nsw.net satellite
calibre net
Broadband wireless tasmania
Cheers


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Stefan and TG,
Did you notice Mul's cash position and  receivables at the end of June in their report on the asx.
I reckon that they're in a very good position.
Regards


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

pinguen,

Yes, I sure noticed it. But I have some trouble reading their preliminary report. They once had 11 million cash at hand. Where is it? I'm also worried that we will see a capital rising again very soon. 

Nevertheless MUL is being pushed lower each day. There is either something bad around the corner, or findlay is cashing in on their free shares to cover some costs  I can't see why you would sell big blocks of 1 million shares at these levels other than to cash in on some free options and shares you got over the last year. There are plenty of them out there.

Anyway, there is also plenty of time left for them to give me a magnificent profit. If you hold MUL for the short term, then you're probably a bit shaken by now. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Finished at 3.1c on 46 Million turnover. This does not look good at all.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

You can look at it this way:
For daytraders this is a nightmare right now. Which is exactly what longterm investors are looking for. 

The share price is now reflecting MUL's current position in the market. They have close to no revenue (14 million from their sat business which is their main source of income) with 1.2 billion shares issued. MUL will declare a loss of 1 cent per share for 2004. 

There are millions and millions of options that were issued at 3cents. 
Over the last year, it has gone from under 1 cent to 12 cents without much resistance. There is an old rule out there which says that a stock will go back to fill the gaps it left on its way up. MUL has done exactly that. It came all the way down to 3.1 cents. Based on this theory the gap is now filled and the stock will now act more rationally on its way up IF there is reason to do so. I'm not saying that there will be nothing but sunshine ahead, but I'm saying that I can't see much more downside potential below 3 cents.

As a longterm investor, I think there are plenty of reasons in the near future so I'm holding and buying more when it seems reasonable. If you don't have the money to hold this stock for longer than daytrading, then you will and already have suffered badly. 

Make up your mind on this one. It's about to show its true face.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well, thanks for that last post Stefan, I feel slightly better now than I did 2 hours ago.
Mul were my first buy in the stockmarket for 15 years and I must admit seeing the price now 25 % down from where I bought, I was feeling a bit down.However I always saw them as a long term investment ( To me that is about 2 years).
My feeling down was further exemplified by the fact I sold another stock I held yesterday only to see it go up 7 % today !!

I have a lot to learn but I am enjoying it.


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Is the other site down?


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ah, what a shame to see the MUL thread almost falling out of the top 20 threads. I think it's time to talk a bit more about our favourite love or hate stock. I'm wondering if there is any other stock that has a similar amount of emotions attached to it. 

It has finally dropped to 3 cents last week and I still think that it had to come to this based on the "filling the gaps" rule. I remember about a year ago there was a discussion on hotcopper while MUL was going from one new high to another. When it broke the 5 cents barrier doubts arised whether or not this could be sustained. If you were critical towards its performance you got trashed. (nothing much has changed in this regard, really... ) Anyway, today MUL is trading at 3 cents, up from 0.006 before they announced the satellite business and down 9.5 cents from its high of 12.5 cents. As I mentioned before, IMHO it would appear to be fairly priced now. (One can always speculate what a fair price is for a stock that doesn't make any profit). Nevertheless I think it is in a much better position now to grow at a sustainable rate with fundamentals backing its price as soon as we see money flowing in from its contracts. 

MUL should be able to make a profit of 80 million after tax in 2005 from a "technical" point of view. They have the transponder capacity and coverage to do that. All they need are customers and I have no doub that they will find them. 

This would mean a EPS of about 8 cents. 3-4 times EPS would be 30 cents which is what I still have in mind for MUL. I originally hoped it would be there by the end of this year, but since 2004 was a loss, this will take a lot longer. 

I will hold on as this stock seems to turn into something a bit more serious than a pump and dump leftover from the dot com boom.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

completion of the gap rule 2.2c on 31-7-03 0.8c on 3-6-03
lets hope the rule doesnt always apply.

croc


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL just dipped to 2.8c... now I'm starting to get a bit nervous.

I'm just a little confused as to the reason for selling at these levels. Do they know something we don't?

Hmmmmm...


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

u-buyers in and out all over the place over the last 3 weeks which looked like they were propping up the price for exit and perhaps waiting for lower levels to re-enter but where will it stop. alot of trading early today starting to smell like something up. maybe an interesting week ahead.

croc


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

one support buyer just came in with 8mil to buy at .27 buys side building once again. Any feedback on the charts.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> completion of the gap rule 2.2c on 31-7-03 0.8c on 3-6-03
> lets hope the rule doesnt always apply.




Croc,
Thanks for the 2.2cent gap. I somehow wasn't aware of that. Surely the 0.8 cents can be ignored simply because of the changed circumstances that MUL is in. However, the 2.2cent one is a worry. But based on the many options that were issued at 3 cents, I would consider a price in the middle as a good bottom for a bounce.

Then again it's MUL... 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

the charts are still going down no sign of a turn around yet. major resistance @ 4.5c and a gap @ 5.2c 17-5-04

croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> the charts are still going down no sign of a turn around yet



The charts will keep going down until the turn around has already happened. I'm now considering adding even more to my portfolio. This is almost too good to ignore below 3 cents. Somebody just dumped a truckload full of MUL. 

I must be missing something here...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

2.2c is my next entry point

regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> 2.2c is my next entry point



I'll make mine 2.6 but only if we see it on the seller side.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

wonder who is dumping so much and why ?


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

New skies reported 2nd quarter revenue of approximately $83 mil, ebita of $56 mil and net of  about 19 mil.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I did a bit of reading. I suggest you go to www.satnew.com and download the september issue of their magazine. Some interesting stuff in there about the Middle East and Africa where MUL obviously sees so much potential. Then I found an article referring to the Sudan Telco Deal on an African website. It is rather interesting to read because it contains statements that I haven't seen in the official new release here in Australia.



> AUSTRALIAN SAT CO SIGNS SUDATEL FOR BROADBAND SERVICES
> 
> An Australian company developing satellite-based broadband services across Asia, the Middle East and North Africa claims to be at least six months ahead of its business plan and expects a another significant surge in demand following confirmation of a new partnership this week.
> 
> Adrian Ballintine, CEO of Multiemedia says that the company passed a major milestone this week in securing business with the Sudanese national telco, SudaTel, and anticipates “extensive activity in the Middle East and North Africa over the next twelve months.”
> 
> The new deal, which will see Multiemedia subsidiary NewSat provide two-way satellite broadband and VoIP services for United Nations relief teams in Sudan, follows other recent entries into Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Eritrea and Libya.
> 
> Having launched its V-SAT offerings using the New Skies Satellites NSS-6 bird in May 2003, NewSat is now providing services in 15 countries, a spread putting it "at least six months ahead of schedule", Ballintine said.
> 
> “The market has moved really quickly and we have been able to utilise our experience in Australia to provide quality services at fast pace” he said, adding that the company has opened a new Dubai office and is competing for several other major contracts in the region.
> 
> The NewSat service is managed out of a shared teleport in the eastern Australian city of Newcastle.




Makes me think that MUL is currently trading at very competitive levels. However, there are also significant problems in Africa with existing telco laws as mentioned in the satnews september issue. 

Now the Middle East & North Africa Satellite Summit (MENASAT) is happening between 5-6 October 2004 in Dubai. I would clearly expect some news out of this event and I guess so too does the market. Surely October looks interesting with MENASAT scheduled for the first week. 

Let's see what happens. Somehow I guess MUL will get a please explain form the ASX after today's movement. It dropped by 10% during the day and that should normally trigger a few questions. 

Happy trading

Stefan

PS: I am seriously considering a further increase of my MUL holdings tomorrow at around 2.6 cents and I am long on MUL. So do your own research and don't take anything for granted. I'm considering myself as very critical towards MUL but at the moment this looks like good value to me.


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The Title for MUL should be 'MUL - It doesn't go anywhere?' just forget about it.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> The Title for MUL should be 'MUL - It doesn't go anywhere?' just forget about it.



Maybe you're right, JetDollar, maybe you're right. But there's also a good chance that MUL will bounce strongly from here, considering the position it's in. So we shall see... I'll keep holding. The rest of my portfolio is doing well and I always had MUL for a bit of a gamble. What would life be without a bit of risk? 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## TOP_GUN

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

framed re: Hey tg, how come you dont post on Auusie stock forums anymore?

I will, most there seem to be seroius about MUL as soon as I have some new news on it will go.


"is it because you said...

Bank of New York have put 2M $US on the table for listing should MUL wish to do so, MUL have better things to do ATM. Given time they will IMHO. "

--Is it something in the air?? A day for 1/2 baked stupid questions??

Others on this board were there too, 

*****************
    NOT YOU.
*****************

ASK THEM IF I WAS QUOTING CORRECTLY!!!!!

Geezz...


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

TG,

Are we supposed to read something out of this post?
With all due respect, it sounds rather strange to me. What's the point about it?

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Mul now at 2.3c. It does seem that they are in really bad shape. The selling is reasonable quantities and you would suspect that it is smart selling.

The question when will it bottom?

Bingo


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

next support level is 2.1c if it falls through this level then we are in trouble.
stefan and tg you must be cocerned now, what are your thoughts

regards croc


----------



## Afterglow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Croc I agree on 2.1 as being the next support level, I have had a buy order in at that price for the last 48 hours, Hope a lot of others will rally at this level


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Croc,

I am surprised to see that we hit 2.2 today. As mentioned in my earlier post I was speculating that this gap would be ignored and MUL would bounce earlier. However, it hasn't and today it finally got to 2.2. As I said I put in buy orders all the way and I snatched up another few 100'000 shares over the last 2 days.



> stefan and tg you must be cocerned now, what are your thoughts



I'm not concerned. I've done my homework as much as I can and there are no indications that something is seriously wrong with MUL except for what I always pointed out. You can't just keep issuing shares and options at huge discounts without affecting the share price. It had to come to this and while I was surprised to see it happening that badly, I rather see it now when we're in the early stages of actually making money out of the SAT business. 

What could be the reason for the selling?
The trading sizes are so big, it has to be somebody who's cashing in on free options and shares. This would have had an effect on daytraders who got stuck and eventually had to bail their way out. 

The other reason could be that MUL is in serious trouble but there is no sign of that out there. There is also no sign that things are looking good, but for now I consider no news as good news. I'm sure that it is much harder for them to get new business and I mentioned that before. They claim they have 1000 customers and yet they were only able to get a few million bucks out of it. That has to be interpreted as trouble at the horizon. Nevertheless, nothing has changed over the last 3 weeks, except for the share price. At least now this guys will have to work for their $$ as most of their options and shares are now out of the money. 

How much lower can it go? How would I know? I just can't see a reason why it would drop below 2 cents from a fundamental point of view so I bought more on the way down. It will certainly be interesting to see what happens when the next deal is announced. 

I have taken a punt on this one. My average price is now at 2.2 cents which is pretty much where we are. I have bought most of my shares at 1.6-1.8 last year and I always said that I would give them 2 years. They have 8 months left. Yes, I missed the opportunity to sell at 12.5 cents but for taxation reasons I didn't have much of a choice. 

As long as the selling stops around my average cost I don't have much to fear and that's probably an advantage most of you guys don't have so I see why you are concerned. I would still sit out the storm even if my average price was around 5 cents. Too much would be lost and there is a fair chance that things will look VERY different in a not too far future. 

That's all I can say. There is little comfort except for the fact that things can't get much worse than this. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

  yeh team, i think that the next support level at 1.2 cents probably looks good because someone told me that they were doing jury duty at the Supreme Court a few weeks ago and they saw MUL's name on the Case Lists for that day. They said that some crowd are suing MUL for heaps as the case is in the big dollar List. 

Apparently the case has been going on for months - those in the know must be rescuing their investment by bailing-out quick.
I haven't heard anything from MUL about this as I've been away on business - has anyone else heard about it? I went to the General Meeting but no one said anything about it there.

Can anyone raise some light on this as it seems certain investors are aware and the rest aren't?


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> someone told me that they were doing jury duty at the Supreme Court a few weeks ago and they saw MUL's name on the Case Lists for that day



lescent,
On the 27th of August there was a hearing at the Supreme Court of Victoria in the Commercial and Equity Division.
An application was lodged by F5675 Switchcorp Pty Ltd &Ors9.v. Multiemedia Ltd. 

While I have no details about that application, I highly doubt that it would have a major impact. SWITCHCORP PTY LIMITED seems to be an Australian Proprietary Company. 

That's all I have but I don't think it is worth getting more... Keep in mind that it would have to be disclosed if it was anything serious that could affect the business. I highly doubt that this has anything to do with the share price. 



> They said that some crowd are suing MUL for heaps as the case is in the big dollar List.



 And what kind of list would that be??

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I agree with Stephan , I have increased my holding the past few days, as I have not seen or heard any bad news on this stock . I don,t know why the share price pressure , and I consider them at bargain price at the moment .They seem to have signed up many on sellers over the past 12 months , turnover will be improving immensely . PINGUEN can you give people a run down on all the sites you have found as regards Viasat ? (wholly owned by Multiemedia) . This info. should give people a bit of insight into the business that is already signed up . I can,t see this company imploding at this stage .Regards, KOOKA


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

As you know Mul provides broadband access to other companies to resell to the consumers under their ow brand names. Many resellers don't even mention newsat on their websites. 
Here's a list of australian providers that may interest you:
Grx technologies
Bush technologies
Calibre net.     
Nsw.net satellites
broadband wireless tasmania
transcom
people telecom
politech
australian private networks 
airworks media [woolworths]
As newsat is now a registered hibis provider for rural doctors and the general public in the bush, plus the airwoks deal I tend to agree with Stefan and yourself that Mul can only go forward from now on.
TG has provided a good description of Mul's position and some other posters on the other website (very robust) like brerwallaby have made oustanding comments.
Regards


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Let's sit down for a moment and look at MUL and where it stands one year after they introduced their satellite project.

When they first announced their intentions, the stock went up from 0.006 to 0.012 over night. From there the price went all the way to 12.5 cents purely on speculations while there was no proof that this would ever work out. 

Now MUL has had one year to fire up their business and find clients willing to pay money for it. So far they have done a moderate job but nevertheless they have found a client base. They are speculating to gain market share in the Middle East where things tend to be a bit different in terms of stability and the way people do business. The market is very competitive. It is no secret that Africa and the Middle East are regarded as big potential for satellite companies as there simply is no hard wire infrastructure to support broadband applications. But these areas are high risk in any other way you look at it. Not to mention that the Afircan Telco market is well protected and countries only just start to free up their market to other players. So over all, MUL has selected the biggest hot spot you can possibly select on this planet. The only thing worse would have been to establish a broadband solution on Mars. Africa and the Middle East have to be regarded as very hard to get in if you're not well connected within the highest ranks in politics. Also there are many local players which are offering the same solution and they may be in for a better start because they are "one of their own". Just as we tend to support local business, others do so as well. 

MUL was able to secure a few good deals over there, but it was harder than what they thought (Otherwise we would have seen better figures for 2004). The income they managed to get out of their SAT business was well below expectations and while management is trying to present the result as promising and outstanding, it is really very disappointing. 1000 customers and only 4.5 million in revenues. Now a good portion of these customers will not be reflected for 2004 as most of their contracts just started shortly before the end of the financial year. Nevertheless, it is not a good result.

So all these points may have helped pushing the price lower over the last few weeks. 

Any good news?
Yes, indeed. Now that MUL is starting to make money with their product, the share price will go up based on fundamentals and not just speculations. This should keep it up for good (assuming that they manage to become profitable quickly). They made a loss of 1cent and the share price is at 2.6 cents. That's fairly reasonable and provided that I didn't miss something, I feel comfortable that things will get much better from here.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Topped up my holdings again this morning at 2.5c and averaged down a little further to around 3.8 cents.

Now I'm just going to hold and wait... and cross my fingers of course.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Topped up my holdings again this morning at 2.5c and averaged down a little further to around 3.8 cents.



Well, I got another bunch this morning at 2.6 but now I have to stop. Still way less than what TG claims to be holding, but I don't think I could put that much money into one single stock. Enough is enough. It does look as if the selling has stopped. Things look slightly different today with not that many shares for sale anymore and not much activity over all. Then again this could easily turn into an afternoon sell off as we've seen it before. But I stay optimistic and opt for a rise back above 3 cents next week. I wouldn't mind some news now that I'm loaded 

Just a guess...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Is this new? Taken from another site. No date.

Government approval for HiBIS programHiBIS is a $107.8 million initiative providing incentive payments

Government approves Multiemedia's 
NewSat for HiBIS program 

The Federal Department of Communications has today advised Multiemedia that its NewSat division has been approved as a provider under the Government's 
Higher Bandwidth Incentive Scheme (HiBIS).

HiBIS is a $107.8 million initiative providing incentive payments to supply higher bandwidth services in regional, rural and remote areas at prices comparable to those available in metropolitan areas. 

Multiemedia CEO, Adrian Ballintine, said "the Government's approval is further recognition of the advanced technology used by NewSat in its broadband 
satellite services. This follows on from our recent Government approval for provision of services under the Broadband for Health Program. 

We are delighted to be approved for this initiative, which will enable a great number of Australian households and small businesses to access high quality 
broadband internet. Furthermore they can now do it in an affordable and sustainable manner". 
NewSat's two-way broadband service enables customers to access the competitive advantage of satellite communications. It achieves download times which are 15 to 20 times faster than dial-up connections and is more user-friendly, flexible and cost-effective than comparable land based services to many areas. 
"We have a great product offering, an excellent team and advanced technology. 

We are ready to take advantage of this new opportunity to improve the quality of 
communications for many Australians," Mr Ballintine concluded. 
ADRIAN BALLINTINE 
Chief Executive Officer 
Multiemedia Limited 
Mr Adrian Ballintine on (03) 9674 4644, or 
by email at 
shareholder@multiemedia.com


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Answer my own question. Sorry should have checked. It was released on 9 September 2004.

Bingo


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Thanks for the info. Pinguen.There seems to be a lot happening. Have increased holding yesterday at 2.6 cents. Regards KOOKA.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Looks like things are about to change for the better. I like the 15 million buy orders at 2.7. Now bring on some good news and we're in for some serious fun...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Looked good for a while and then the selling returned. Disappointing finish but I find it difficult to see how they can fall further unless there is something bad we don't know. 

Bingo


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Disappointing end to the day for MUL I'm afraid.

Oh well, the weekend is here and the weather is beautiful here in Brisbane. Time to take it easy a bit!

Perhaps next week will prove to be a better week for our embattled MUL.

Cheers everyone!

:drink:


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Sure hope you are right about next week. My three spec holdings are OPM, MUL and EGO in that order of importance (ie value of stock held). Surely one of them will come good again.

Bingo


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

so when is the time to buy MUL?....LOL


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

On the other site there has been some speculation that mul is in the market to purchase another listed company  by posters claiming to be connected to insiders. Whether this is true or not i don't know but perhaps TG may be able to tell us more.
An important aspect of this site is that posters are treated cordially and are not shouted down with obscenities. We may not always agree with what others have to say, but I hope that we'll always give others a fair hearing.
Does anyone think that newsat may be intending to supply broadband directly to retail customers and doctors under hibis? They have stated that those who qualify may pay as little as $77 per month, perhaps like an isp. 
Dsl connections in capital cities for 12 gig downloads are about $69 and recent election promises may have hibis in outer suburbs.
Any comments.
Ps I can't stop looking at the beer drinker. What an effort.


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hey folks,

I don't hold MUL (I did but bailed out in a few days) but this is a great thread. I prefer to look at things from a TA perspective so I'll post a chart to give a picture of where the price is. Looks like a company with potential, hope it recovers soon for all you loyal fans out there.

RichKid


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

This is a longer term graph showing the current trend in context. Charts can help signal when the price trend has recovered, amongst other things.

RichKid


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I guess one has to be very careful about ANY rumours about MUL. Whenever MUL is down, there are many, many postings all referring to "insider" tips about something big that may happen to MUL soon. So far none of them ever came true. 

Keep in mind that MUL is one of the most frequently played stocks on the ASX and it's held for many reasons by daytraders and high risk speculators. Only very few investors are holding MUL for longterm benefits. In other words without substantial news and a profitable business, this won't change much. There is always a bit of money to be made with MUL because it moves either way for no apparent reason. Charts, Fundamentals or any other theory for that matter are completely useless until the business itself is turned into something a bit more predictable. 

While I share the view that nobody should get trashed about postings made on this board, I also believe that nobody should be allowed to post some fantasy stories without any substance. I also don't believe that people should be allowed to call themselves "insiders". Claims made by members of this and other boards sound rather questionable and lack any substantial proof. They only appear when things are already obvious if you have some common sense. 

Why is it that people keep asking for "background" information on MUL (and other stocks) on boards like this one when ANYBODY can easily come up with the wildest claims in the world without having to proof anything??? It sounds to me like people would buy shares and then run around looking for some sort of reassurance from whoever is willing to post something. 

That's the first mistake when investing in shares and it may just as well be the only one you ever make. When you buy shares, you have to know why you are buying them. You have to come up with your own reasons instead of looking for "insider knowledge" and "hot tips" all week long. MUL can announce a business deal tomorrow, they may buy another company next week, they may be a take over target or they may shut down the day after. NOBODY will tell you in advance. 

Why do I hold MUL? Because I for one do believe in their product and that there is enough potential to turn it into something that will create a profit. I believe that its current value is a bargain compared to what the company can achieve. So I keep buying. I don't buy because it once was 10 cents or because others have posted that there may be an announcement next week. I buy because it represents good value for what I'm after and because it fits into my portfolio as a high risk investment with potentially big returns. 

If there is an announcement next week, then so be it. If there is none, then there will be one later on. If you are soooooo desperate for news that you're willing to believe a stranger who's posting something on a website, then something must be seriously wrong with you or at least with your way of investing. 

(This message is not intended to offend any member of this board, nor should it be taken as advice. It's just some easy weekend reading...)

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## ghotib

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> ... It sounds to me like people would buy shares and then run around looking for some sort of reassurance from whoever is willing to post something.
> 
> That's the first mistake when investing in shares and it may just as well be the only one you ever make. When you buy shares, you have to know why you are buying them. You have to come up with your own reasons instead of looking for "insider knowledge" and "hot tips" all week long. ...



I think I'll frame this one Stefan. 

The time to seek reassurance is while you're doing the research, and even then  a truly scientific approach is to try to prove yourself wrong rather than look for evidence that you're right.

Ghoti


----------



## TOP_GUN

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Why do I hold MUL? Because I for one do believe in their product and that there is enough potential to turn it into something that will create a profit. I believe that its current value is a bargain compared to what the company can achieve. So I keep buying. I don't buy because it once was 10 cents or because others have posted that there may be an announcement next week. I buy because it represents good value for what I'm after and because it fits into my portfolio as a high risk investment with potentially big returns.




I thought I'd written that, and a good post all round.

High Risk, high reward and a big test of ones convictions that whatever research you did stands up.

I've even looked into reselling Newsat services and gained some knowledge via that channel, users were mentioned that we've never heard of and an on going revenue stream has a lot more appeal than what I sell at the moment.

Don’t take my lack of posts as loosing faith in MUL, simply a wait till (dare I say it again) the “SHOW ME THE MONEY” announcement and from what I heard at the last meeting it may go something like “HERE LOOK AT LOT MORE THAN YOU EXPECTED!!”

The break through where revenue line exceeds costs will be a sharp 45 degree rather than the two line gently nudging and crossing was the repeated undertone.

TG


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all 
the sell off looks like it has now been completed.
still a few nervous nellies around. to me it looks like a slow accumulation happening at the moment and volume down over the last 4 days.
strong support at 2.4c which could easily get hit however i hope not, would rather see 2.5c strengthen as the day progesses

regards croc


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL still needs some announcements about more contracts and increased revenue before it's going to make any real headway.

Lets hope they aren't too far away as MUL tends to decline quite a bit on low volume in between annoucements.


----------



## nikblack

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I am not sure about MUL - I dont rate the SAT providers at all. SAT technology is not as efficient or cost effective as last-mile wireless setups are. WiMax technology (as being developed by Navini, Cisco etc.) will soon be standardised and provide a very very cheap way of rolling out broadband wireless across cities and rural areas (providing voice, data, tv). Unwired (UNW - www.unwired.com.au) seems to have a very good offering using Navini products. 

So MUL might be good as a speculative stock for profiting - but long term I cant rate its chances highly.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> I am not sure about MUL - I dont rate the SAT providers at all. SAT technology is not as efficient or cost effective as last-mile wireless setups are. WiMax technology (as being developed by Navini, Cisco etc.) will soon be standardised and provide a very very cheap way of rolling out broadband wireless across cities and rural areas (providing voice, data, tv). Unwired (UNW - www.unwired.com.au) seems to have a very good offering using Navini products.



nickblack,
You're missing something here. There's nothing wrong with what you're saying about WiMax and last mile technology. But that's not what MUL is offering (or only just a very small part of it). I've actually posted that a few times before. While nothing is keeping you from using "MUL" as a way to get broadband in your private home instead of using ADSL or cable, you would have to be completely nuts. The type of technology that MUL is offering is aiming at companies with VPN and leased lines, as well as remote areas out bush or back  who can't get anything else. WiMax would have to be built as a network similar to a mobile phone network just as unwire has done in Sydney. This takes time and a huge amount of money. Nobody will provide WiMax to rural areas and it won't help a company with sites all over Australia to get rid of their expensive leased lines. With a satellite based network you can beam information out once and it will be spread all over the place to all sites at speeds which you simply can't afford with leased lines. You're winning twice. First you don't need to fork out a fortune each month for leased lines and secondly you only send the information out once. Imagine updating a 200MB SP of XP... I'm involved in this industry and I see the problems companies are facing with the current setup. I think the market is not correctly identifying MUL's solution. It is regarded as just another broadband product. That's why I'm very keen to see business customers jumping aboard just as Woolworth did. 



> An implementation of the IEEE 802.16 standard, WiMAX provides metropolitan area network connectivity at speeds of up to 75 Mb/sec. WiMAX systems can be used to transmit signal as far as 30 miles. However, on the average a WiMAX base-station installation will likely cover between three to five miles.



 As you can see from this statement, WiMAX will never be able to cover Australias rural areas. It's just not made for it.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## nikblack

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Stefan,

Thanks for the clarity - looking further into MUL I now understand more about what they are offering. Are there any other companies offering similar services that MUL can be compared against (in AU?).

Cheers,
Nik


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Are there any other companies offering similar services that MUL can be compared against (in AU?).



Well, that's where I have to throw in the towel. I have never managed to figure out how this game is played. I've tried many times but I always got stuck. The only problem I have with MUL is that I can't figure out how the different players work together. 

There is a group of companies:
NewSkies (they own the satellite NSS-6 on which MUL has leased the transponders.)

ViaSat (they produce the "set top" box or hardware you need to connect.)

Kavera (they are handling the billing and subscriber management.)

IP Access International (they offer end-to-end, voice and network solutions.)

Advanced Projects International (Networking and satellite communications.)

MUL is in a partnership with those companies. So if you sign up for their services, you will get a box from ViaSat, software from IP Access and a bill from Kavera when you connect to the satellite owned by NewSkies. (Yes, I know you'll get all from one source, but that's how it's put together.) To make things a bit more fun, MUL is reselling their solution, just as Telstra is offering its network to other ISPs. This is all very nice but it makes it a nightmare to figure out how much money MUL is worth. There are so many players involved.

On top of all that, you can go to the newsky website www.newskies.com and much to your surprise, you'll find that they claim to offer exactly the same solution on their own, through a company called new skies networks:



			
				NewSkies Website said:
			
		

> Through its wholly-owned subsidiary, New Skies Networks, New Skies provides a broad range of satellite-based services to government and enterprise users, both within Australia and internationally. These services include managed voice and data networks, Internet, Intranet and multicast/multimedia.



Go figure... 

I have no idea why they would offer the same product as MUL who's paying lots of money to use their transponders.

If somebody knows anything about "New Skies Networks" then I'd appreciate your comments here. Maybe TG knows a bit more?

It may be useful to call Multiemedia or Newsat (which is the company owned by MUL, handling their Sat business) for more information. I've sent them several emails but I never ever got an answer. Which doesn't really leave a good impression.

Anyway, that's all I can tell you about this jungle. Maybe somebody else knows a bit more. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## TOP_GUN

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Growth is driven by the company’s enterprise solution and applications strategy, plus the quality of the satellite technology. The strategy is strongly supported by Multiemedia’s key global partners in the satellite and space industry, specifically ViaSat and New Skies. Both companies remain at the leading edge of their respective sectors.


=======================

FOUNDER/CHIEF EXECUTIVE OFFICER’S REPORT

Elevation to the ASX/S&P Top 300 Australian listed companies gave me reason to be very proud of my team’s united effort.

Very recent appointment by the Department of Communications Technology and The Arts as an authorised provider under the Government’s new Higher Incentive Bandwidth Scheme (HiBIS) and appointment by the Department of Health and Ageing as an authorised supplier under the Government’s Broadband for Health program were also milestone achievements.

Establishment of a presence in the Middle East will springboard our sales campaign into that region with immediate impact. Indeed we have already secured sales in Iraq, Iran, Bahrain, Libya, Afghanistan, Sudan, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Qatar and Egypt. I firmly believe our strategy to concentrate on the provision of services in the Middle East and Africa will pave the way for long term revenues and highly profitable business for years to come. And we have only just scratched the surface.

Provision of satellite services to over 700 Woolworth stores has given us a marquee client and demonstrated our ability to implement a substantial solution across the breadth of Australia. I expect many of Australia’s premier corporates are watching the Woolworth’s implementation with interest as they too consider satellite as a viable alternative to traditional cable communications.

My new management team has overseen Multiemedia’s transformation into a genuine first tier contender for the provision of communications throughout Australia with sales and revenues growing month on month. I congratulate their efforts and applaud their dedication.

--Someone here had a shot at me about this..
Earlier this year the Bank of New York agreed to sponsor Multiemedia’s desire to join the US Stock Exchange’s ADR program. This sponsorship will pave the way for a US listing when Directors believe the company is sufficiently mature to attract American investor support. News Corporation and Foster’s Brewing Group are Australian examples of ADR success. Companies supporting the theory of a wireless world are winning the communications race. 

Every day more new applications are being served to the business community via 2 way satellite. I genuinely enjoy providing communication options to people who this time last year, simply could not receive even a basic service. 


********

Our key alliance partners ViaSat and New Skies Satellites have proved to be outstanding service providers and the lynch pins in our world class solution.

********

With over 1,000 customers in less than a year of operation, our NewSat satellite venture is the jewel in Multiemedia’s crown. Of course our hardware and software distribution business, MTD, is both complementary to the NewSat business and an asset in its own right. 2,500 active dealers ensure MTD’s growth prospects.

As CEO, Founder and the Company’s major shareholder I would like to thank my fellow Directors for their support of the Multiemedia team. It’s a great challenge to work under the public microscope with nearly 10,000 shareholders interests to grow and protect. I am certain we are on the path to become both a leading provider of technology and a significant Australian company.

ADRIAN BALLINTINE
Founder/Chief Executive Officer30 September 2004


TG


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

 
Bummer: - just read the full Annual Report and what a crapper!
Audit report is HEAVILY Qualified and only from Ernst & Young do we read that the real reason why MUL had to buy into Airworks - it seems NOT to access an alleged $60m in revenue over 5 years, but to save their arses re.
$4.5m of satellite kit that MUL has supplied and installed via Airworks which is itself in DESPERATE need of recapitalisation. The potential seems to be that if
Airworks goes 'fut' then MUL has minimal, if any chance to recover its $4.5m.
Boy MUL really put a 'Spin' on the proposed Airworks investment - thank goodness for the independence of Ernst & Young to provide the stark reality.
I said last week that 1.2 cents per share was looking pretty good as the next baseline and I stand by that assessment.
Also, I'd love to be in a company that indemnifies me against an ATO claim of $692,000 (like Adrian Ballintine) - no wonder the cash burn rate is on after-burner. From 30/6/04 till now, the Cash holdings must be now no more than $200K - $400K at very best.
Wonder how long before MUL has to issue another 100 zillion shares at 0 cents to a friendly stockbroker to raise a few more dollars to keep the doors open????
Get ready for the roller-coaster ride folks because no number of new account announcements etc. is going to slow this elevator from going DOWN.

CRASH & Burn Time............. :samurai:


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> only from Ernst & Young do we read that the real reason why MUL had to buy into Airworks - it seems NOT to access an alleged $60m in revenue over 5 years, but to save their arses re.
> $4.5m of satellite kit that MUL has supplied and installed via Airworks which is itself in DESPERATE need of recapitalisation. The potential seems to be that if
> Airworks goes 'fut' then MUL has minimal, if any chance to recover its $4.5m.
> Boy MUL really put a 'Spin' on the proposed Airworks investment - thank goodness for the independence of Ernst & Young to provide the stark reality.



Lescent, I don't know why you are coming to this conclusion but I have a feeling that you're having your reasons. 

It doesn't matter if airworks needs money or not. The important thing is that they are holding a contract which is worth $60 million over 5 years and that this contract is with Woolworth. Now you may not like it, but that's actually good news. If MUL is going to invest 2 million bucks to secure the ongoing contract with Woolworth, then I for one don't see much of a problem with that. As this deal is not yet finalised, the "good" people at Ernst&Young are pointing out that if the deal isn't going true, then MUL may not be able to get the 4 million worth of equipment back, should Airworks go up in smoke. I'd actually rather see them putting 2 million dollars on the table to get the 60 million contract than losing 4 million by doing nothing, but I leave that up to you.


Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## wayneL

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

SHEESH!

29 pages of posts on MUL? I think there are more interesting stocks than MUL around.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

waynel
the mul forum is here for those who wish to share their constructive point of view regardless of whether it is positive or negative. should you wish to start a new thread on another stock i'm sure we all would like to share a point of 
view. i look forward to you joining the forum.

regards croc


----------



## wayneL

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				crocdee said:
			
		

> waynel
> the mul forum is here for those who wish to share their constructive point of view regardless of whether it is positive or negative. should you wish to start a new thread on another stock i'm sure we all would like to share a point of
> view. i look forward to you joining the forum.
> 
> regards croc




Heya croc,

Consider me suitably chastened. I'll go back to my lonely old US markets forum and sulk for a while...

...I was just wondering why the level of interest in MUL in particular.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Heya croc,
> 
> Consider me suitably chastened. I'll go back to my lonely old US markets forum and sulk for a while...
> 
> ...I was just wondering why the level of interest in MUL in particular.




There seems to be a lot of Aussie Stock Forums members who are MUL holders.

Myself included.


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> There seems to be a lot of Aussie Stock Forums members who are MUL holders.
> 
> Myself included.



At least I am not one of them, but on the positive note MUL shown some sign of recovery $0.001. At least MUL in the green for the first day of Oct.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Jet,
I agree with you. There wasn't much good news around for MUL in the last few weeks.  I'm very much opposed to its board of directors and the way these guys are throwing away our money. And I know that I'm not alone. For some easy weekend reading, all MUL holders should read this:

http://www.crikey.com.au/whistleblower/2004/10/01-0007.html

I have to ask myself why I'm putting that much money into MUL when I could put it into oil, iron and gold instead. Well, I guess it's one of those things... MUL has been around for so long and is so well known and hated, I just feel like I can't go wrong buying at 2.2 cents as long as they stay around for another few years. And I somehow think they will. For sure this is not a stock you hold because you like the company. You hold it to speculate and now that I would profit from reduced tax after holding most of my shares for more than 12 months, I'm very much looking forward to another run, this time hopefully based on business and not just hype. 

After all, ANZ is still holding more than 60 million shares and they will have to hold a lot longer than me to make up for the loss they suffered when the dot com bubble exploded. 

Don't take my postings too serious on the weekends. I tend to be a bit more sarcastic than during the week.

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> SHEESH!
> 
> 29 pages of posts on MUL? I think there are more interesting stocks than MUL around.




Geez Wayne, that chart sure looks pretty. I guess it's a US stock.  I assume it's hit blue sky by now?


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Jet,
> I agree with you. There wasn't much good news around for MUL in the last few weeks.  I'm very much opposed to its board of directors and the way these guys are throwing away our money. And I know that I'm not alone.



For technical analysis point of view you are trading against the trend, but for fundamental analysis you seem to invest against it as well.

I know MUL is a speculation stock and I must admit I read this topic with interest.

Have a good weekend Stefan.


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Although Mul posted a loss for the last financial year the indicators are there that this year will be profitable. 
They have developed an income stream from more than a thousand new customers, here and abroad.  
With an Australia wide connection of Woolworths stores they have proved that they can take on telstra and provide a service acceptable to large corporations and can compete for other major contracts.
With all they have to offer with their services these companies and government agencies could save millions.
New sat is a major player with hibis.
From what I've read on whirlpool and other sites I believe that a grant under hibis to a doctor or a private person who qualifies can be quite substantial. Additional costs to a medical practice may also be tax deductible.
The share price does not bother me as this is the activities of traders in the absence of major news. 
Once they announce a profit watch them take off. And I want to be in.
Regards.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Pinguen,



> With an Australia wide connection of Woolworths stores they have proved that they can take on telstra and provide a service acceptable to large corporations and can compete for other major contracts.



It would be very interesting to hear from somebody at Woolworth about how happy they are with this solution. I take it it is still in the making but nevertheless, I'd love to her from their customers what they think about this solution.

Anyway, the problem with MUL as you rightly pointed out, is that it is moving quickly on news (whether or not it stays up there remains to be seen  ) so it is indeed a good idea to get in early or while it is falling. However, this may not be a strategy suitable for everybody as it involves the risk of getting stuck if the price goes much lower. And not everybody is willing to take that risk. So people are bailing out while there is no news, especially on stocks like MUL which are well known for their daytrading activities. 

Not to mention that there is a risk that it will fall to 0 if their sat business turns out to be a failure. Over the last couple of days, the price was pushed lower by manipulation. There was always a sell happening at 4:05 that just happened to be 0.01 lower than the closing price at 4PM. The bid and ask sizes looked manipulated to me to the point that they changed in size to make sure that the ask side was a few 10'000 shares bigger than any bid size reflecting the 4PM price. This was true for almost every day during the last 2 weeks. I've actually tried to but a bid in to eliminate these few 10'000 shares, but they just kept changing. I don't know what to read out of this. Maybe it's just my fantasy going wild.  Mind you it's pretty hot here in my office today. And it's Sunday so my brain is working in weekend mode which is always a bit dangerous...

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi waynel
sorry you took my reply the wrong way no offence was meant. i just thought your post was a funny thing to say.
regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ok, let's do some speculating, shall we? 

- The selloff is over
- The bottom is 2.2 cents
- The stock has entered a "waiting" period after running up based on hype and selling off based on lack of good figures.

Mind you that the Middle East & North Africa Satellite Summit (MENASAT) is opening today in Dubai for the next 2 days. Clearly I have some high hopes that something will come out of it for MUL. That seems to be in line with today's activity which seems to be building slowly. I'd say we're in for a bit of a ride on the MUL front this week.

As I said, pure speculation, based on what's happening in Dubai.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## markor

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I had a look at MENASAT, http://www.thecwcgroup.com/conf_detail_home.asp?FP=1&CID=73

" ... From government networks to financial services and from oil & gas to the reconstruction of Iraq, the international satellite communications industry is moving rapidly to address fixed and mobile requirements for bandwidth, hardware, and value-added services...."

Looks like there could be alot of business out there for MUL.

Markor


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I believe MUL was involved with MENASAT last year, that,s where they got their U.S. Army contract this time last year and was one of the reasons they shot up to 12.5 cents in a very short period of time . The other contracys mentioned by the company in the middle east were probably as a result of this forum last year . If they have been fulfilling their obligations with these contracts , who knows what amount of buisness may result . I would expect some new contracts to emerge . Regards  KOOKA


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

If only it wasn't so utterly complicated to figure out where MUL is involved. From what I could get,  FalconStream is using MUL's uplink station in Newcastle so whatever they sell should be good for MUL, too.

Their deputy General Manager is a speaker at MENASAT.



> New Skies Satellites and KMS/FalconStream announced a new two-way satellite IP hub for the Middle East, which will access New Skies' NSS-6 satellite. The hub will be provided by Australian satellite broadband specialist, NewSat.




I guess this reflects the problem with MUL. It is almost impossible to figure out who they are involved with and I for one am convinced that the market hasn't figured it out, yet. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
it certainly looks like MUL is establishing a base to bounce off now.
time to do some work on the charts. i will look at them tonight and post my findings in due course.

regards croc


----------



## wayneL

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				crocdee said:
			
		

> hi waynel
> sorry you took my reply the wrong way no offence was meant. i just thought your post was a funny thing to say.
> regards croc




nah, I was just stickin' my nose where it was not wanted and your post made me realise that.

No offence taken


----------



## wayneL

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Geez Wayne, that chart sure looks pretty. I guess it's a US stock.  I assume it's hit blue sky by now?




Rich,

yes its a nasdaq stock, but has not gone any further.

But if you look, it,s completed a pretty well textbook 5 wave impulse (Elliott Wave) so we should expect a decent retracement. 

The fundamental boys are expecting big things from trhe stock so they are holding. The mercenaries like me have flogged it. 

If it does anything interesting I'll open a separate thread to follow it.

Cheers


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
well this is the way i see it
1 MUL obviously still in down trend which will contiue until sp can be  sustained above 3c
2 appears to have shown a bottom @ 2.2c where it has bounced off on three occassions 22/9 30/9 1/10, however going back to 30/7/03 there remains a gap in the chart @ 2.1c which should not be discounted at this point of time.
3 resistance levels @ 2.6 3.8 4.6 and 5c all of which need to be broken and maintained before seriously higher levels can be supported.
4 a gap in the chart also exists in downward trend @ 5.6c which will eventually be closed in it's forward movement.
5 the buy depth at close today appears to reasnably strong with over 10mil wanted @ 2.3c. it will however be interesting to see how many are still there at open tomorrow. if they hold up we could be in for some excitement in the short term.

in conclusion i believe there is big potential here to make money at the current sp level however MUL will still be a daytraders stock for sometime to come. the bigger picture is still there however there is good money to be made on the way up, it all depends on how you want to play it.

my opinion croc


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

RSI indicated that MUL just cross the oversold line (20), but volume still decreasing. Doji appeared on today close which adequate indication shows prices reverse quite dramatically after this doji appearance. So MUL should reverse it direction.

Therefore, MUL is now in my high risk speculation buy at 2.4 Cents. If MUL drop below 2.2 Cents then I will sell it.


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Croc 
I think you are right on MUL, there is definately money to be made on the way up I am currnetly holding 250k shares which have not cost me a cent due to gains made on previous trading, I have 200k which cost me 4.2cps so I average @ 1.9 almost. I have ignored MUL lately I have been to busy with ROC,PEM,LHG and DJS which have really taken my concentration and time. I will watch MUL very closely now as I expect that it will spike on news I expect to to make some money probably a few mortgage payments at least over the next few weeks but will continue to hold for the up as I make some trading gains,
Have fun and make money eventually MUL will come good the product is sound in my op.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

JetDollars,



> Therefore, MUL is now in my high risk speculation buy at 2.4 Cents.



Wow, now even the chartists are in on MUL  That can only mean good news then. Now let's all get filthy rich with MUL. We'll create the MULlionairs club and meet for a BBQ somewhere 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi jet
can you tell me what the Doji is and how and why it appears. i've never heard of that one before.
gee stefan you sound a bit sinical this morning. bbq does sound great though.

regards croc


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The selling appears to have just about stopped.

Is this the quiet before the storm?


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

croc, jet, 
I didn't ment to offend. I had to say something when even MUL becomes attractive to chartists 

Anyway, according to what happened after the close today, I'd say the manipulation isn't over. There was a 1.7 million sell order against a 1.75 million buy order so that just a tiny amount of shares would be left at 0.024. I can't help myself. It looks too much like a game to me. Until that stops, MUL won't stand a chance. But as I mentioned earlier, I do expect news after the sat exhibition in Dubai so I remain positive for the rest of the week. It should slowly build up strength. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				crocdee said:
			
		

> hi jet
> can you tell me what the Doji is and how and why it appears. i've never heard of that one before.
> gee stefan you sound a bit sinical this morning. bbq does sound great though.
> 
> regards croc




Doji is just a name use for candle stick charting. Historically prove time and time again, but not all the time that when the doji appear share price normally reverse it direction. If doji appear while it is in the uptrend then share price normally reverse to downtrend and vice versa.

Doji is when the open and close are at the same price or nearly at the same price for that day. Doji can be found at the tops and bottoms of trends.

You can't just use doji alone, you need more confirmation from other indicators eg. RSI.....etc

More info about candlestick charting:
http://www.incrediblecharts.com/technical/candlesticks.htm


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi jet 
thanks for the info. agree totally that many indicators must be considered before you make decissions and lets face it there are many to choose from.
trending is at the top of the list for me and MUL is still in down trend, trying to pick bottoms in this mode is dangerous as you know [ in fact bottom picking is not very nice at all]

hi stefan no offence taken.

regards croc


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I'm new to charting too but in relation to the opening and closing prices being the same my understanding is that when there is agreement on price there is going to be a change (hence look at the trend etc for direction of change). Basic principle is that to have a market there must be agreement on price but disagreement on value (ie buyer thinks price going up (higher value) seller thinks going down). Hence a tightening of the range to equal means things are about to change. Same can be seen via bar charts. I'm still learning this stuff so hope it makes sense.


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Forgot another obvious bit. Just because there is a change it doesn't mean we can become rich. As with all changes it could be short lived, could be an extreme change in price or could be slight- there are so many other factors to measure. Frankly, anything in a pronounced downturn like MUL must be considered with caution. I agree, picking the bottom is not recommended. But if you're happy with the risk the rewards may be huge. Still a very very high risk day trading trend IMO. I guess I wont be making any money on this one! But good luck to all those who can benefit from it- hope you make a million!!


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> But good luck to all those who can benefit from it- hope you make a million!!



Rich, 
I sure hope I will 

On a more serious note, MUL is showing some intentions today to move away from its lows. Don't know if it's just because people are expecting something or because there really is something about to happen. Anyway, there are still plenty of selling orders at each level so I don't think it can move just on rumours.

We shall see...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well I know very little about charting but it would certainly seem that MUL is now on an upwards trend (however short lived it may be).

Go MUL Go.

Congratulations to all of those who continued to buy mul as they fell - here hoping theyu continue to climb for some time.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
well it looks like a change is starting to happen the indicators i watch are looking positive
stockastics have crossed and moving up
rsi moving up from a very low point
obv in over sold and now rising
buyer depth slowly strengthenig seller depth thinning
bollinger bands closing from downward movement
parabolic sar changing from downward movement

regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

HEY! The MUL train has just left the station today!

Finally something happening. All .026 gone within  a second. Looks like somebody is loading up big time.

Can it keep going? I bet there is something coming up.

GO MUL 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> HEY! The MUL train has just left the station today!
> 
> Finally something happening. All .026 gone within a second. Looks like somebody is loading up big time.
> 
> Can it keep going? I bet there is something coming up.
> 
> GO MUL
> 
> Happy trading
> 
> Stefan



.027 gone now too. GO MUL!


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

looks like charting does work after all
regards croc


----------



## stockGURU

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

This stock looks like it is finally beginning to turn around. 

Keeping a close eye on it.

 :blover:


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

If all the charts said it was a good time to buy and all the chartists started buying..........


......just a thought.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> If all the charts said it was a good time to buy and all the chartists started buying..........



50 million shares? I doubt such a volume could be created just by chartists. There must be something else. Second buy wave has just started.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

We can only hope...it has a looooooong way to go before I make any money of it.


Congratulations to you though Stefan (and any others in the same boat) for buying more on the way down.

I bet you are feeling tingly all over right about now.


.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> I bet you are feeling tingly all over right about now.



Well, I gave up feeling tingly about MUL a long time ago . I'm not really that much interested in the small daily peaks. I'm still in for the long run towards a solid business and solid figures and for that I'll probably have to wait a tiny little bit longer. Nevertheless I'm very pleased to see it gaining momentum which would indicate a new announcement which could then again be good for an even bigger run towards my goal to make some serious money out of this stock.

This is not a stock I'm holding because I like the company and management. This is a stock I'm holding because I'm a greedy bastard 


Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Awww come on I'm sure your just that little bit tingly 


If you dont mind me asking what is your anticipated exit price?


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> If you dont mind me asking what is your anticipated exit price?



Well, I don't mind you asking, but I can't answer it. I will just keep holding until my greed is satisfied. And this is not going to happen for a long time. I'm not just looking for a few cents on this one. It is a huge gamble and this stock will not go anywhere without serious business behind it. Meanwhile I'll keep watching my other investments and one sunny day I'll hit that sell button on MUL. Then it's time for that BBQ I mentioned before 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I,m happy with the trend building up . Having followed this stock for many years they have far more potential now than the 'BLUE SKY POTENTIAL' that they had when I bought in at 75cents back about 3 years ago . Since then I have made profits on several trades and learnt a lot more from Stephan, Top Gun and Penguin (on another board) to know that this is a better gamble than Bond Corporation , Quintex , and Adelaide Steamships whose share certificates still adorn my walls as wallpaper . I have increased my holding on the way down and my last purchase is now in profit . Roll on MUL!!!!!!!!!!

Regards  KOOKA.

p.s. I,m looking forward to that BBQ  by the end of next year .


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> p.s. I,m looking forward to that BBQ by the end of next year .



Well, now you've set a date.  I'm not so sure we'll quite be there by the end of this year which is only 2 months away. Well, we may still have a BBQ but probably only a saussage sizzle rather than a Steak-Feast 

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all 
excitement is a great thing but hey fellas this sounds a bit like the lumettes and the tutus all over again. for those who don't know what i'm talking about it's lumacom and the rise from 13c to 93c no profit taking high buying in and then the big fall to 8c. management of both companies appears to be the same they both suck. mul management have demonstrated in the past that they are not working for the shareholder[none of you can argue with that]
i for one am going to capitalise on profit with mul and re-invest on pullbacks.

regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> i for one am going to capitalise on profit with mul and re-invest on pullbacks.



Fair enough croc, 
I can't argue with you. I've made it very clear that I'm unhappy with management. I will hold MUL until I'm satisfied with my profit. I'm not going to sell it because it is very tricky to get it right. I have a lot of other things to consider. Not the just the profit on MUL. What's the point of selling something only to get hit with 48% tax? I'm a longterm investor and I tend to hold my picks for more than a year. Some of them may stay with me for years to come. MUL is not going to be one of them as I said before. I just want to make money out of it. So far the timing is perfect. See with the dot com stocks the problem was that they never had anything to sell. It was just all hype. There was no real product backing up the share price. With MUL it is slightly different. They do have a product to sell. I'm speculating that it will be a success and then I'll sell it right at the peak. Too easy, really 

Have a nice weekend

PS: As usual my weekend postings should be taken lightly.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

totally respect your style stefan. i'm with you here on research mul have the goods and i also believe they will deliver however the history of the management is not with the everyday shareholder. there are many possible dangers still ahead placements, option issues, capital raising, share consolidation etc the problem is we never know when it could happen and this is when we average shareholder get caughti in the falling price and then have to wait months for catch up while management and mates make the bucks. i'm going to rely on my TA with this one i know the FA[with which i dont have a probiem]. i will share another reading of the charts shortly if anyone is interested.

regards croc


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Oh Well, my purchase at 2.4 cents is worth it after all. Only purchased for 4 days and now returning 17% not bad.

After all, technical analysis does help in entry process....thanks stefan for your fundamental analysis.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> i will share another reading of the charts shortly if anyone is interested.



croc, please do so. I very much appreciate all analysis and theories people have. Not just on MUL. 

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Well, now you've set a date.  I'm not so sure we'll quite be there by the end of this year which is only 2 months away. Well, we may still have a BBQ but probably only a saussage sizzle rather than a Steak-Feast
> 
> Have a nice weekend
> 
> Stefan



Hi Stephan I mentioned end of NEXT YEAR. They can,t do much over the next two months . In previoue readings I read that they couldn,t get enough staff to implement business signed up , which is probably why Woolworths has taken so long to get online . 15 months gives them a bit of time to bed down all this new business and get the funds starting to roll in . I.d like it to be the end of this year , but common sense tells me there is a way to go befire amy of us can be comfertable . Regards  KOOKS


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Kooks,
My fault. I was already wondering when you became that greedy 
So the end of next year sounds better to me and would even be well outside my initial 2 year time frame. I sure hope I have to fire up that BBQ in the middle of our freezing cold QLD winter. 

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stefan,

Don't forget to invite me for the BBQ. I am excited to see you spend some money that you benefit from MUL.

I just wondering, do you hold a large number of shares in MUL?


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> I just wondering, do you hold a large number of shares in MUL?



 Jet, I have disclosed my holding much earlier in this thread and it has grown constantly ever since. So I would consider my holding to be large for a private investor but others will easily outnumber me. Anyway, if everything goes to plan then it should be enough to pay for that saussage sizzle... You'll still have to bring your own beer 


Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Thanks Stefan,

Can't wait for the BBQ. Eventhough I don't drink beer but I will my coke anyway....LOL

By the way, MUL now on top of October Competition. I wish MUL win the competition this month.

Take Care


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Airworks Acquisition Finalised



I wonder if that was the only reason for the increased activity last week. Anyway, good to see it's all done. I'm looking forward to an interesting week for MUL.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I love the quote "The airworks acquisition has delivered a windfall to shareholders".Maybe Mr.Ballintine should see how much some of us, including myself are losing on Mul.
I almost think he was taking the P---.

Anyway looking at the big picture I think Mul is doing ok, but it looks along way to get  back to 0043 to me.

Look out for a late charge on my EGL in the comp !!


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Anyway looking at the big picture I think Mul is doing ok, but it looks along way to get back to 0043 to me.



That's for sure. And it won't go anywhere without substantial new contracts. 



> I love the quote "The airworks acquisition has delivered a windfall to shareholders".Maybe Mr.Ballintine should see how much some of us, including myself are losing on Mul.



 I agree... it remains to be seen what that deal will do to MUL. So far the windfall was nothing but a lame breeze for about 1 hour. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Fleeta

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Very informative discussion

It seems that MUL has a great product, but has not got the resources (cash or people) to turn it into profits. The problem could be that MUL should be seeking strategic alliances with other companies, issuing shares and giving another company part of the action - maybe they are being too greedy.

If they can keep up the positive announcements, the share price will continue north, regardless of their financial magnitude. I've seen this happen recently with a share I bought into - IBA Health - IBA seems to bring out a price sensitive announcement every second day and the share price keeps going up - it's gone up 250% since I bought in June. Maybe MUL could benefit with some IBA like announcements - all it needs is some strategic partners & alliances.

Just some thoughts - feel free to tear them apart - but if anyone can tip me another IBA - i'd be very happy.


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I suppose everybody has noticed but it is a negative feature of MUL that almost every last trade of the day is a sell and therefore downwards for the share  price, uncanny really.
This certainly needs to stop happening in my view before even a sniff of an upwards trend forming.
There can't be that many sellers left now as most people must be operating at a loss on Mul.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> I suppose everybody has noticed but it is a negative feature of MUL that almost every last trade of the day is a sell and therefore downwards for the share price, uncanny really.



porper, 
I've mentioned this a few postings back. You're absolutely right. It is one of the things that need to stop first. It's been going on for weeks now and I've actually tried a few times to buy after 4PM only to see my offer being out numbered by somebody on the ask side. The amount is always increased to be a few 1000s bigger so that the stock will end on a down tick. 

We'll have to wait until they come up with something new on the done deal side of things...

Good things take time after all... 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stefan, about the last orders of the day- is that kind of thing legit? or is there no point in asking the ASX to investigate? I'm not as well versed in how the brokers operate so it may just be the way things are but if someone is trying to send this stock down consistently perhaps it's an illegal form of manipulation?
If the questions above sound silly it's because I don't know much about the trading rules and policies and can't pick things up as quick as Porper and Stefan. Just thought it may be worth a think for people that actually hold the stock (I don't hold MUL, not yet anyhow).


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> about the last orders of the day- is that kind of thing legit? or is there no point in asking the ASX to investigate? I'm not as well versed in how the brokers operate so it may just be the way things are but if someone is trying to send this stock down consistently perhaps it's an illegal form of manipulation?



Rich, I highly doubt it would be reason to investigate. After all it is not the reason why MUL isn't going up. It is rather a reason why it doesn't end the day on an uptick. I'm not desperate and I'm realistic enough to see that MUL is simply lacking substantial buying interest due to lack of news. If there was reason for MUL to go up, the selling would stop. You do have a valid point in asking the question and I wouldn't know if this kind of activity is illegal or not. It is just that I don't care that much. They have 8 more months to show me the money. If it happens then that's just great and I'll be more than happy. If nothing happens then I'll sell out somewhere. I feel comfortable with my average entry price which so far never created a loss for me so I have to luxury to just wait and see for now... Mind you that MUL is only a part of my portfolio and I have no reason to complain about my other holdings 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

From what i know, each stock open and close each day with a 15 sec before or after their designated opening/closing time. In other words, the stock can open or close anywhere between the 30 seconds period. This is a strategy incorporated by the ASX to prevent market manipulation. So unless, whoever this broker is, has ALOT of luck and gets it right on the second each day, then it would be literally impossible to do this consistently unless he's provided with some illegal information. 

Cheers,
Kevin

PS: Anyone, please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> So unless, whoever this broker is, has ALOT of luck and gets it right on the second each day, then it would be literally impossible to do this consistently unless he's provided with some illegal information.



luc, yes and no. If there isn't much interest out there in a stock then it is very easy to let it finish on a downtick, provided that it closed at 4PM on an uptick and the bid size is now lower than the 4PM price. If you put up a sell offer at 4:04 for 250'000 at bid level then chances are that nobody will come along and increase the bid side of things. I did it a few times but they just simply increased the size of the sell offer within seconds. Funny enough, when I removed my bid, they also decreased the offer again which makes me think that somebody is indeed trying to end it on a downtick with as little shares as possible. I'm not saying that this happens EVERY day but it happens quite a lot. You can try it for yourself. Just make sure you don't get stuck or you'll end up with a lot of MUL shares. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all 
well it looks like all the selling has stopped now with a support level at 2.4c.
i do however still believe the day traders will make the most of forthcoming announcements. trend is still down and will stay that way untill the sp gets over 3.5c and i suppose even the there are no garrantees that it will change.
2.6c seems to be a resistance point at the moment if it can hold above here then perhaps we will be in for a change.

my thoughts only regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

So we finally got some ideas as to what the directors think MUL will be worth in the coming years. They are looking for a 13 million profit in 2006 and a few millions for 2005 by entering positive territory by March 2005. That sure makes me feel better. As soon as they turn this into a profitable business, the share price will become much more stable. Whether or not this will drive it up to $20/share remains to be seen. Ok, I was just kidding 

I have to study this report a bit more before my final judgement. But at least we now have something beside that horrible Findlay report.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

LOL! 35 million shares traded within 2 minutes... This may become an interesting day for MUL.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I dip my lid to the much maligned TG.
Your steadfastness has been an inspiration to others.
Regards


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hang on for the ride everybody... MUL is finally picking up some momentum!


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Check out the Volumn!!!! I'm happy for you guys. Have fun and enjoy the ride. If i manage to get some cash, then i might join in if it starts to establish its uptrend. Once again, good luck.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I had another look at the forecast. So basically we will have a company who's making 13 million bucks in 2006 if everything goes to plan. That would lead to a profit of one cent per share. I'm not exactly thrilled about hat but at least it's a profit. Assuming that profitable companies are trading around 10 - 15 times EPS I would see the share price anywhere between 10-20 cents. I would think that each new announcement will add to the momentum and drive the price higher until we reach levels above 10cents for good. 

There is a potential that this stock could be worth well over 20 cents in a not too distant future if management can beat their own estimate which I hope is on the lower end of the scale. It would be a disaster should they fail to live up to this report. So things are looking bright for the future just as I have hoped. I must say I feel relieved that we finally have a word from management as to where they are heading and what their targets are. Compared with the Findlay report, today's figures are a fraction of what these guys predicted but at least the new numbers are based on a business model and not just on some stockbroker's fantasy world.

So all we need to do is sit back and wait a few months to see it develop into something more than just a daytrader fantasy.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## luckier

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi, Stefan,

I have a few doubts regarding the report.



> Revenue growth from:
> 1. Acquisition of Airworks and subsequent roll-out of marketing and sales effort;
> 2. Compounding effect of NewSat 2 year recurring revenue sales contracts;
> 3. Increased NewSat market penetration in the Middle East and North Africa;
> 4. Growth in HiBIS and the Broadband for Health NewSat products,
> 5. MTD’s increased inter-segment satellite equipment revenue.




there's doubt regarding point 3 and 4. 
on what growth rate in ME & NA they based?
there's no contracts for HiBIS and Health NewSat. How do they know what market share mul can have in those areas?

there isn't news after Gitex. Is there any contract signed there?

My point is What do you think their report, is it at the lower end or higher end?

Although there are 460M shares traded, the price is still low than 4 cents.

finger cross for mul.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> I have a few doubts regarding the report.



Well, I guess all these reports need some careful examination. Nevertheless, MUL is doing the right thing by updating the market of it's future growth potential. 



> there's doubt regarding point 3 and 4.
> on what growth rate in ME & NA they based?
> there's no contracts for HiBIS and Health NewSat. How do they know what market share mul can have in those areas?



I don't know on what sort of growth rate they base this on and I don't know how much HiBis and Health will contribute to their profit. But to come up with a report like that I would assume that they based it on estimate that they think they can get out of this. It's the only way you can do these kind of earning forecasts. Mind you, all the companies who are doing it tend to change them frequently.



> My point is What do you think their report, is it at the lower end or higher end?



I certainly think that this is at the lower end of the scale simply because the figures are not that impressive after all. It would also be in their best interest to be able to beat the forecast so I would say they put it right at the bottom of what's possible.



> Although there are 460M shares traded, the price is still low than 4 cents.



What did you expect? This is an increase of 54% from yesterday. At this price it is full of daytraders who are trying to make a fortune and let's not forget the bigger players. We saw a lot of >1mio trades today. MUL can't go from 0 to 10 overnight. They have come a long way today and they finished the day on a high which is great for a Friday. So obviously traders believe there's more next week. 

The stock has not once shown a sign of profit taking that would have sent it down much. It kept going strongly all day. 

MUL will take a while to go where I want it to be but I remain positive that they will achieve my target.

First it has to turn into a more serious stock and not just a daytraders favorite. It all depends on what management can make out of this great momentum. If they can bring out new deals next week then there's little holding it back. If they don't do anything then it will hang around new levels which I would see around 4-5 cents.

We shall see. I'm not too keen to speculate on MUL given that I'm not holding it for a short term deal. I'm still after the long term perspective and today certainly gave me some reassurance.

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well there is one thing for sure, all us Mul holders will have a better weekend than we otherwise would have Stefan.

You can't win them all though, I reckon that the comp is well and truly a one horse race now !!.

Still, lets think would I rather win the comp or get my money back on Mul, maybe with some interest ?. I'll ponder on that over the weekend.

Have fun everybody.


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well,

To begin with a big congratulations to Stefan (and others)
If you are not feeling tingly now then I dont know when you will.

Hopefully MUL still has a long way to go as I am only at break even point ATM.  Unfortunatley I resisted the temptation to buy more when they fell to 2.2c.

I agree with Stefan in that they should go to 10-20c on the basis of PE and in fact I think that they could go alot higher on speculation but I think we will have to wait for actual profit before this happens.


Anyway what an interesting day....it's a really good way to end a crappy week (work week anyway)


GO MUL GO


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> If you are not feeling tingly now then I dont know when you will.



I would like to state that I, for one, am now feeling tingly because I am no longer sitting on a slightly scary paper loss!


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> If you are not feeling tingly now then I dont know when you will.



Well, if I would already feeling tingly now then how am I supposed to feel once MUL is where I want it to be? I'd probably drop dead halfway thru. 

I admit it was a good week and the competition for this month looks pretty boring for the rest of us whimps, but I think I can handle that 

After all the price has only just gone up from 2.2 cents to 3.8 cents. That's hardly reason to celebrate as most people would have bought at or above 4 cents before they got stuck. Now let's enjoy the weekend and once MUL hits a new alltime high, I'll let you know about that tingly feeling again.


PS: I bet we'll read a bit about MUL in tomorrows newspapers. You can't ignore that sort of volume. It was already mentioned on bloomberg.com:


> Multiemedia Ltd. (MUL AU) soared 1.4 cents, or 58.3 percent, to 3.8 cents. The internet technology and web design company forecast a profit of A$12.8 million for fiscal 2006, boosted by global sales from NewSat, its broadband satellite division. More than 461 million shares traded, 25 times the six-month daily average.




Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

After all T/A does work for my case....LOL

Sold MUL $0.036 on friday afternoon for a 50% profit which isn't bad for just 10 days holding.


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Very good Jet, I think I'll sit back and watch them climb I have traded Mul quite  a few time times but have never got 50% out of them. I believe they could get back to 5 cents and very quickly. The rise to 10 cents will be gradual and we wont see it till next year. I would think that 50 cents might be seen next year as they have to many shares on issue and will need to do a 1 for 5. There is still a lot of news to come. Does anyone know anything about the NASDAQ listing? I am currrently extremely happy.


----------



## MrBobbles

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi everyone,

I am new to trading and even newer to this forum (I signed up today!).

I have been reading some of this thread on MUL and it seems a pretty active stock. I thought I'd put my 2c in about MUL, which is based purely on technical analysis.

Yesterday it made a huge rise to close just above a resistance line that has been in place since January. This looks promising, considering the volume. The price has also tested this resistance 3 times before so this could be the final breakout. Its still a bit wishy washy though as to whether this is the beginning of an upward trend or just a temporary rally. I don't reckon anyone should buy until there is more evidence of a strong upward trend. 

Anyway, thats just what I reckon...
Cheers!


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Does anyone know anything about the NASDAQ listing? I am currrently extremely happy.



There will be no NASDAQ listing for MUL for a long time to come. They will first list on the small cap market but there is no indication as to when this will be the case. Directors have stated that they will not do it before the company is on solid ground to attract serious American Investors. I'd guess such a move could be seen in March/April depending on how MUL will progress until then. To list on the NASDAQ you would have to have a share price of US$1 and we are somewhat far away from that, yet 



> I believe they could get back to 5 cents and very quickly.



 So do I! If management has only the smallest sense on how to play the market, then they will announce new deals next week following the earning report to keep the market interested. If they can, then 5 cents will be gone in no time. If they fail (They don't exactly have an reassuring record of doing the right thing) then it may take a bit longer but the stock is on the rise now. I really hope that it is for real this time. Things are certainly looking better. It won't go up on hot air but rather based on an earning forecast which to me looks like being conservative which is good.



> I am currrently extremely happy.



 Go figure... 

My average is 2.2cents and I hope I won't have to buy MUL ever again because it's falling towards that level. So, yes. I'm happy too. Now let's see what they can make out of this momentum.



> I would think that 50 cents might be seen next year as they have to many shares on issue and will need to do a 1 for 5.



I mentioned the need for a stock split a while a go when I was predicting MUL to be well above 10 cents by the end of this year. I sure hope that this can be achieved. I'm more leaning towards a 1 for 3 rather than a 1 for 5. 1 for 3 would bring the volume to 400million. 1 for 5 would reduce it to 250 million which in my view would be too small. I think a float anywhere between 400 and 600 million shares would be reasonable for MUL. We shall see...

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## stockGURU

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Does anyone who has the low down on MUL think they will have to raise any more funds?

Will there be any more placements or are they generating enough cashflow?


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I've seen alot of you guys are trying to predict what price MUL will rise to and in what timeframe. What do you base these predictions on?


----------



## Afterglow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The following  is some of the price history of MUL
 It may be of interest to some
 particually the period  30th July 03 to the 11th of August 03
 Then again on the 13th - 14th  and  26th - 27th of August


MUL	28-Jul-03	             0.02	0.02	0.018	0.018	8048000
MUL	29-Jul-03	             0.019	0.02       0.018	0.019	6215127
MUL	30-Jul-03	             0.019     0.021      0.019     0.021     25924654
MUL	31-Jul-03 	0.022	0.029	0.022	0.026     107050659
MUL	01-Aug-03	0.026	0.028	0.025	0.026	33413696
MUL	04-Aug-03	0.027	0.044	0.026	0.041	252667633
MUL	05-Aug-03	0.043	0.091	0.042	0.058	499462400
MUL	06-Aug-03	0.066	0.074	0.059	0.061	191947724
MUL	07-Aug-03	0.06	0.066	0.052	0.066	83491608
MUL	08-Aug-03	0.082	0.087	0.068	0.073	282291526
MUL	11-Aug-03	0.072	0.074	0.069	0.07	75323277
MUL	12-Aug-03	0.07	0.071	0.066	0.066	29784669
MUL	13-Aug-03	0.066	0.068	0.063	0.064	27386363
MUL	14-Aug-03	0.064	0.078	0.063	0.078	95939055
MUL	15-Aug-03	0.073	0.076	0.068	0.068	77016625
MUL	18-Aug-03	0.069	0.071	0.068	0.07	23799998
MUL	19-Aug-03	0.071	0.072	0.069	0.07	14028689
MUL	20-Aug-03	0.071	0.071	0.067	0.068	25041484
MUL	21-Aug-03	0.069	0.069	0.063	0.064	22571677
MUL	22-Aug-03	0.063	0.065	0.059	0.062	20742572
MUL	25-Aug-03	0.062	0.071	0.062	0.065	59250618
MUL	26-Aug-03	0.067	0.07	0.066	0.069	27341451
MUL	27-Aug-03	0.071	0.082	0.069	0.082	90739690
MUL	28-Aug-03	0.086	0.088	0.075	0.075	116347727
MUL	29-Aug-03	0.076	0.077	0.071	0.071	39813808
MUL	01-Sep-03	0.07	0.074	0.068	0.071	37663861
MUL	02-Sep-03	0.073	0.075	0.072	0.072	21308070
MUL	03-Sep-03	0.073	0.076	0.072	0.072	20790757
MUL	04-Sep-03	0.073	0.073	0.07	0.07	31708089
MUL	05-Sep-03	0.067	0.07	0.066	0.069	38659162
MUL	08-Sep-03	0.07	0.071	0.069	0.07	20192977
MUL	09-Sep-03	0.07	0.07	0.068	0.07	13077842
MUL	10-Sep-03	0.07	0.07	0.067	0.068	12391837
MUL	11-Sep-03	0.068	0.068	0.065	0.066	20914634


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Afterglow said:
			
		

> The following  is some of the price history of MUL
> It may be of interest to some  particually the period  30th July 03 to the 11th of August 03  Then again on the 13th - 14th  and  26th - 27th of August
> MUL	28-Jul-03	             0.02	0.02	0.018	0.018	8048000
> ......
> MUL	11-Sep-03	0.068	0.068	0.065	0.066	20914634




Here's a graph of MUL from 15 July 03 to 28 Oct 03 (it includes the period quoted above by Porper). Note the volume at the start. The tall candles at the far right show the top reversal, it descended from there onwards, slowed at about 5c (not on graph) and then surged again in Jan 2004 before reversing without regaining the previous high. It is downhill after that. 

Well done to all who profited from the current surge. Nice patterns to look at, suggests more upward movement next week but very volatile.


----------



## Afterglow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Thanks for the chart RichKid 
I dont have the software to do that.
The information does look a lot better in a chart  and it does add weight to the possibility of further topping up my holding in MUL.
. 
My history in share trading is only short and my history with MUL is even shorter , buying in at,Originally 0.039 in September, topped  up at 0.031 and then doubled my holding at 0.024 giving me an average of 0.029.
Friday was a first for me , I have never held a stock that has given me that sort of ride, I am really looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I don't believe that charts or historic data will help you much with MUL. There is just no point in looking at past performances to figure out what it will do next. This is a new chapter for MUL. For the first time it is trading based on an earnings forecast for the next 24 months. So far it was just trading based on nothing but speculation and daytrading activity. The stock will remain volatile to serious profit taking on the way up so don't expect a smooth ride to 20 cents within 4 weeks . It will take many more new deals to lift it substantially higher. 

I do stick to my idea that it will be above 10 cents before the end of the year, followed by a stockspilt. This will bring some stability to the share price. I know that there are many traders out there who think that it is just a pump and dump stock and I won't argue their point. But they base their view on history while I'm trying to base my theory on what's to come for this company looking at their product and the potential they have. 

Only time will tell. So far I'm convinced that this train has finally left the station.

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## Afterglow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stefan ,I would have to agree . Though History does have a habit of repeating itself.

*



			It will take many more new deals to lift it substantially higher.
		
Click to expand...


*

The Previous Chart and Price History directly reflects the announcements affect on the market and how volatile the stock is to news hungry investors

http://www.multiemedia.com/investor/investor_asx.html

If we do hear a fair bit more good news before xmas, the 10 cent level may be reached ,though the thought of some big profit taking prior to the holidays may hold the price a little lower till early in the new year.

The SMH is the only paper , that I have seen so far that has that has picked up ball with an positive article yesterday. Should be another Very Interesting Day for MUL tomorrow.


----------



## Afterglow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Sorry the above Link did not work


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

In your opinions, what is a good entry price for MUL at the present moment.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Afterglow said:
			
		

> Sorry the above Link did not work



Link fixed.


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Lucstar said:
			
		

> In your opinions, what is a good entry price for MUL at the present moment.




Umm 2.2-2.4cps


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

"Umm 2.2-2.4cps"

Serious?? You think tat MUL will drop back to 2.2 - 2.4 cents???


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stockGURU said:
			
		

> Does anyone who has the low down on MUL think they will have to raise any more funds?
> 
> Will there be any more placements or are they generating enough cashflow?



This situation very similar to last year when they announced U.S. ARMY contract and then announced new issue of shares to all shareholders . Also funds were raised in 2002 around about this time . On previous experience I recken there may be a new issue of shares in the pipeline . Then again cash flow has obviously improved and it remains to be seen if cash flow can cover cash burn . Regards KOOKA,


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Then again cash flow has obviously improved and it remains to be seen if cash flow can cover cash burn



Well put, Kooka. 
It all comes down to the that single question. Do they have enough money flowing or not. I would assume that they have pretty much everything in place now and that new expenses would be of smaller nature. So MAYBE we can get around a new fund raiser. I certainly hope so. More shares will certainly delay growth by many months. So here I am, hoping that this year will pass with only good news 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

"Umm 2.2-2.4cps"

Serious?? You think tat MUL will drop back to 2.2 - 2.4 cents???


No I was more looking at it in a hindsight thing.

I for one hope that they dont go back down and that they continue on an upwards path (10cps or more).

A good entry point really depends on what you hope to achieve and what you think the stock will achieve.

My entry point was 3.8cps so understanably friday wasnt really that exciting for me as it might have been.

If you agree with what seems to be the consensus (that the price will go above 10cps in the medium term) then really anything below that price is a good entry price with the lower range being the best.

That is to say that if you pay 4cps share for tham now and in 6 mnths they are at 10cps then you have done well.

In short an entry point is really a personal thing just make sure you dont enter becuase of what a stock has done (feeling that you missed out)
Ie if you think it will go to 10cps and it does dont buy at 10cps becuase of all the money you "could" have made.

One thing that friday shows is that if and when this stock moves it seems it will move with quite a pace.


Here's hoping anyway.


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Firstly thanks clowboy for that.
Now to my next post. I've posted this before, but it was ignored so i'll give it another try. It quite important to me.

I've seen many of yous have predicted what MUL will rise to and in what timeframe. What do you guys base your predictions on? 

Thanks,
Kev


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> I've seen many of yous have predicted what MUL will rise to and in what timeframe. What do you guys base your predictions on?



I think I tried to explain my predictions when I made them. Anyway, I do base my ideas more on fundamental analysis than others who are keen to look at charts and other historic data. Now fundamental analysis on MUL is probably a bit far fetched. For MUL I'm looking at the product and the potential it may have in the future, the competition that may force MUL to drop prices before they can reach a significant cash flow, the way management is acting (aaargh) and the way the company is progressing in the market. Then I also take into consideration its past performance given the fact that they went to 12.5 cents based on nothing. Now that they have something to build on, I'd be very surprised if this level wouldn't be reached again soon. Talking fundamentals:

If MUL is to make a profit of 13 million, then you can simply devide this amount by the number of shares (if that figure fits on your calculator  )and you get an idea of how much it's worth. To keep it simple, 13 million and 1.3 billion shares on issue will give you 0.01 cents. Now as you may know, most companies who are returning a profit trade at a premium of maybe 10-15 times earnings. (There are many more factors influencing the price, so it's hard to tell the premium in advance.) Take a look at net assets to find out what the company would be worth if everything had to be sold and distributed to shareholders. This will also give you an idea of a potential price target. 

Like anything else, this is just one way to look at a company. There are so many different ones that it's almost impossible to list them all. After all, nothing really works. If it did, then I'd be somwhere else by now 

It comes down to my 'cat' story in the HDR thread. You can only make sure that you did all you could. It will increas your chances but there's no guarantee that it will work.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Afterglow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Good Morning all, at this stage looks like Mul will open at 0.039 hope those buy orders increase before the off at 10.00 am ,
 highest at 8.30 am was 0.045


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I would expect a massive fight before it breaks the 4 cents barrier. The way back up will be very hard for MUL and I think it will need good news along the way to make it work. Be prepared for lots of profit taking on the way up. I'd be VERY surprised if this stock moves nothing but up this week. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Afterglow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Nearly 20,000,000 to buy orders above 0.040 at 9.55 am with a 1,000,000
by order at 0.052 , should be an interesting day indeed.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hm, interesting interview.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=mul

So there will be one more small capital rising but we don't know when. Anyway, they are certainly trying hard to make it look good. Overall I'd say we're well underway now! If they can stay in talk, we may move quicker than I thought.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Afterglow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Open at just after 10.04 am with the highest buy order I saw being 90,000 at 0.061  followed by 390,000 at 0.060 
Opened at 0.044


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL is surging like there's no tomorrow!

At 10:30am it's up 29% to $0.049 with 200 million shares traded.


----------



## still_in_school

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Look at Mul go... (dam... i should have bought more...)

Cheers,
sis


----------



## markor

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

How about this for a small annoyance..
I bought 37,000 MUL shares at 2.7 about 3 weeks and had to sell them at 2.3c about 10 days ago ( had to use the money in a deposit one a purchase )
As I type, MUL sit on 4.6 - twice what I sold them for..
I now know that selling shares will be my last resort in a desperate situation! ( It's ok I'm 22 - got alot to learn in this game   )

Markor


----------



## ghotib

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Have fun guys!!

While you're up there, can anyone explain the relationship between MUL and NewSat to us dummies who can't figure it out? 

Ghoti
(waving not drowning)


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Look at that continuous northward movment. Looks like its finally making a breakout after so many years. I'm hoping to stock up today at 0.042 - 0.044.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> While you're up there, can anyone explain the relationship between MUL and NewSat to us dummies who can't figure it out?



Ghotib, you have to scroll back in this thread. There are several postings about MUL and its relationships. I remember posting one not soooo terribly long ago, but I'm too lazy to search for it 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## ghotib

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Ghotib, you have to scroll back in this thread. There are several postings about MUL and its relationships. I remember posting one not soooo terribly long ago, but I'm too lazy to search for it
> 
> Happy trading
> 
> Stefan



That's not laziness you're feeling; that's content on the way to tingly  

Do you mean message #281, dated 30 September, which started:



> Well, that's where I have to throw in the towel. I have never managed to figure out how this game is played. I've tried many times but I always got stuck. The only problem I have with MUL is that I can't figure out how the different players work together.



With vast respect (m'lud), that wasn't a whole of help.

Ghoti


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> With vast respect (m'lud), that wasn't a whole of help.




LOL... Ok.. I got that one wrong. I thought you ment NewSky and not NewSat. NewSat is owned by MUL and is the part of the company that looks after their SAT business. Multiemedia has created NewSat which is not to be mixed up with newsat usa or anything else that starts with newsat on this planet 



> That's not laziness you're feeling; that's content on the way to tingly



No, not yet! I'll wait until it hits the 20 cents mark. Then I may just as well drop dead, unable to handle all the tingling 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Just as I mentioned yesterday , a new issue will probably be offered shortly. This is the purpose of the last few announcements . Raise extra funds when the hype is up . The issue will probably be on a set allocation basis rather than a one for five issue or one for four issue, i.e. all shareholders offered say 50,000 shares apiece . What I think might happen , there could be attaching options with the issue which will make it far more tempting to take up entitlement .(only my thoughts) It would be nice to have two MUL stocks to follow .!!!!!!!!!! Regards  KOOKA.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well I sold all my MUL today at 4.9c with the intention of re-entering shortly at a cheaper price. This way I can top up my holdings at the same time.

That is my revenge for five months of relentless agony.

I'm feeling a bit tingly right now.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Well I sold all my MUL today at 4.9c with the intention of re-entering shortly at a cheaper price. This way I can top up my holdings at the same time.



Wow! Nice exit point! It was obvious that 5 cents wouldn't be cracked today so selling at 4.9 may well have paid off. Now you'll have the pleasure to find an entry point again 

I have just arrange a bit more cash to buy tomorrow should we see a pullback. I'm not quite sure when to buy to be honest. I'm speculating it may drop below 4 cents for a quick rebounce but I might be way off. Today's volume was even bigger than yesterday. I said I don't expect it to raise without pullbacks but the question is when that may happen. I'll keep holding and the only thing I'll do is buying more when I see fit. It's trading wildly on huge volume and this is extremly hard to predict. Surely there is a huge, huge wall at 5 cents which at the moment looks impossible to break without further news. But that's just guess. I also expected it to be hard breaking the 4 cent barrier and it didn't even bother this morning opening at .043. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> It would be nice to have two MUL stocks to follow .!!!!!!!!!!



I'm not sure I'd be able to handle that 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Lucstar said:
			
		

> Firstly thanks clowboy for that.
> Now to my next post. I've posted this before, but it was ignored so i'll give it another try. It quite important to me.
> 
> I've seen many of yous have predicted what MUL will rise to and in what timeframe. What do you guys base your predictions on?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kev




Basically with speculative stocks its all alot of hypotheticals really.

But my basis is as follows.

Using the figures that Stefan has quoted MUL has provided a report in which HYPOTHETICALLY they will make 1cps profit for FY05.

Now if they where to implement a 50% earnings dividend payment plan (highly unlikely becuase they will want to expand further) then that would give an investor a 10% dividend yield if the share price is 5cps.

1cps/2= 0.5c=(10%(5cps).

hope that makes sense to you mathematically.

Now given that they would most likely not pay a divedend one would hope they are expanding there business (and therefore asset base) which in turn would enable the company to make even further profits.

This means that although the company is releasing a yield to the investor in a dividend form they are in the form of increasing the value of the share (hope that makes enuff sense to follow)

Examples are HVN and NCP

So in theory if they can make a profit then the share price should reflect a 10-15% PE as stated by Stefan.
So if  EPS is 1c and PE is 10 then share price must = 10cps
IF EPS is 1c and PE is 15 then share price must = 15cps

So if they earn 1cps the share price should be somewhere between 10-15cps.

I would then factor in the "potetial" of MUL, which is to say if they can make 1cps in FY05 then one would hope that would increase further in FY06 and this would increase the share price further.

So in short I would agree with stefan that the share price is likely to reach around 10cps by the time the company anounces a profit and from there the sky is the limit.

Of course this is only my opionin which is HYPOTHETICAL in these sense it is based on alot of what ifs, but that's what speculative shares are.

Hope that helps and makes some sense.


----------



## luckier

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> I have just arrange a bit more cash to buy tomorrow should we see a pullback.



Hey, stefan, you said enough is enough!!!  And I listened to you, I only loaded a little @ 2.3c.  

Don't take all!  leave some for me  

GO MUL!!!


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

By the time MUL makes a profit and the share price reaches 10cps+ things should also be looking good for all who hold and all who may be prepared to hold from a taxation point of view. I missed the fun last week and today as I have taken a contract and returned to work so my short term trading has all but finished. Mul did require a lot focus to trade profitably and thats how I acquired half of my holding as taking the profit in retained shares. There will be lots of opportunities in MUL unfortunately I will miss some, I expect ETRADE won't go broke but it looks like a slight change of strategy for me as I expect I will now be investing abit more then trading. I will now hold my MUL and wait for the prize.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Wow! Nice exit point! It was obvious that 5 cents wouldn't be cracked today so selling at 4.9 may well have paid off. Now you'll have the pleasure to find an entry point again



Yes, I actually had to leave for a few hours today at 11:15am and go down to the Gold Coast, so I was watching MUL eagerly from the open. It stalled at first and dropped to 4.1c but it gradually began picking up steam and knowing MUL the way I do I felt that 4.9c was a good point to bail out because of the solid resistance at 5 cents.

It was a good thing I didn't get back until after 3pm today as I may have been tempted to buy back in at around 4.5c.

I'll be watching MUL very closely tomorrow.

Well done to all who have profited from MUL over the last couple of days!


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

"It was a good thing I didn't get back until after 3pm today as I may have been tempted to buy back in at around 4.5c."

Lol! I fell right in. But i'm still happy with my entry price


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Guys,

You got to remember the greatest fool theory!

I believe MUL will pull back in the near future. I have no intention to enter my position with MUL at this stage...time will tell.

Looking forward to see how MUL doing by the end of this week.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all 
well done joe a 4.9c sell was a good move. i sold today as well @ 4.6c seeing  that there was no further advance at that time.
within the next day or 2 i see a further pullback below 4c all my charting indicators point this way at the moment.
next level of support is 3.7c. 
atm i'm completely out, however i'm here to trade when i see the best time for me to enter and exit.
the fa/s are good however the t/as are not right atm for me.
my next entry point will be below 4c and on t/a.
on close of trade today we have 314 buyers wanting 69,907,294 shares against sellers with 118, 494, 159 shares available for sale.
to me not a good sign  for forward movement. i'm backing a pullback now and am waiting for the the market to show me a new entry point.

my thoughts only regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

While we are waiting to see what happens to the MUL today, have a read:

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5744,11113528%5E16942,00.html

It's good for a few smiles 

It will be very interesting to see which strategy will turn out to be the better one. As brerwallabi put it, some of us have to think about tax implications as well. (In fact I guess all of us have to  )

Anyway guys, I do support the feeling that MUL may pull back a bit today but that depends if they have some more news or not and it also depends a great deal on traders who have pushed the volume to new records for the second day in a row. You never really know and it's not over until the fat lady sings. So whoever wants to find an re-entry point today will have to spend the day in front of the screen or just take a gamble. (It's probably much the same, really  )

Good luck to all MUL traders and congratualtions to all who made a fortune out of it already.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
314 buyers 76mil 529 sellers 132mil
my opinion mul will slowly slip away today. an announcement in the wings can be its only saviour.
regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I have a partially filled order sitting at 3.6 cents. What's so hard about selling me a few MUL shares? Come on, somebody!!!


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

it will happen stefan however i don't think 3.6c is the low point. only 120000 to go you'll be right.
regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> it will happen stefan however i don't think 3.6c is the low point. only 120000 to go you'll be right.



Croc, I think 3.6 is bottom. At the moment it is building suppot at 3.7  so those 120k may be left over for breakfast... I have a feeling it will run into the close. Those orders are building and I've seen it before. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hmm, interesting move today. The price movements fell straight into our predictions...a retracement...How long do you guys think this will last for? What are we expecting to see tomorrow?


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The greatest fool bought MUL at $0.05 yesterday. I don't think MUL will ever reach there again in the near future.

I don't think this is the time to buy MUL, maybe sit back to see the market is doing at the moment.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
well a significant close down today and not looking good for tomorrow imho.
i traded 3.7c to 3.8c today and consider myself lucky to be out.
at close today we have 261 buyers wanting 76,303,590 as against 527 sellers offering 143,459,055. not a good scenario for forward movement tomorrow.
stefan i have no doubt your remaining 120k will get filled early tomorrow, mul is heading down and only a positve announcement will pull it back.
with no announcement it is hard to call where the pullback will be. there is a big gap in the chart from 2.6c to 3c which does concern me greatly. i believe it will get filled, only a positve announcement will delay that from happening

the support level of 3.7c was broken today with the sp hitting 3.6c. opening @ 4.1c and closing @ 3.7c is not a good sign for forward movement tomorrow, quite the reverse imo.
my money is in the bank now and will remain there for more positive signs.

i am a little concerned about capital raising atm don't know whether it is on management agenda or not. am definetly interested in informed comments in this regard. atm to me it is of concern.

for me it is now time to sit back and watch for re-entry signs.

i am very interested in comments from anyone who has something constructive to say, there is money to be made from MUL to date the management have done it well for themselves and their mates.
a man never goes broke making a profit as they say.

well folks that's the way i read it atm over to you for your thoughts and comments.  

regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> The greatest fool bought MUL at $0.05 yesterday. I don't think MUL will ever reach there again in the near future.



He may have been a fool for a short period of time and he could have done much better indeed. I do not share your view that MUL won't ever reach there again in the near future. I'm even tempted to say that it will finish the month well above that level. 



> I don't think this is the time to buy MUL



Only time will tell but you're missing something in your judgement. There has been a change happening. MUL is now guided by an earning forecast. ANY new deal will be regarded as a step forward to reach that forecast and the market will react very differently to news in the future. There will be a major pump followed by a minor dump that will keep MUL higher than before. This is also the reason why I no longer believe that GAPS will be filled on MUL. The stock is driven by positive sentiments rather than speculation and the market will treat it differently. I base my judgement on what I've seen with other stocks before that turned from loss towards profitability. 

The time to buy MUL was at 2.2 cents, but that is history and if you sold for a profit well above 4 cents and are now looking for an entry point, then NOW is the time to buy back in. Sure, you may get it at 3.4 instead of 3.6 cents but that is a drop in the ocean considering my final target.

My view is always based on investing longer term.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I have a rather large order sitting at 3.7 cents waiting to be filled.

Hopefully I should have them this morning.

Sorry Stefan you'll have to wait a bit longer to get yours at 3.6 cents.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> stefan i have no doubt your remaining 120k will get filled early tomorrow, mul is heading down and only a positve announcement will pull it back. with no announcement it is hard to call where the pullback will be. there is a big gap in the chart from 2.6c to 3c which does concern me greatly. i believe it will get filled, only a positve announcement will delay that from happening



Croc, my order was only good for a day. So I'll have to look into it again...
Anyway, I don't agree with your statement. Check my previous post regarding GAPS. Overall, MUL will trade upwards from this level on and is set to reach higher levels within weeks. I'm sure you'll win this months competition with a % that won't be topped for quite a while. We only have 2 weeks to go but I am very bullish on MUL. The wind has changed. I had a look at yesterday's buy orders and their size. This is about to turn into serious buying supported by investors who will keep holding. (Just as I do  ) MUL will always have pullbacks but they will get smaller and smaller. I think you guys are wrong this time by speculating that it will fall much lower. Just my idea, really. After all, I have to make a point here  I can't hold MUL and then pretend as if it would go back to 2 cents 

We shall see. The good thing about the stockmarket is that you can always see who's right at the end of the day. 

This board is a great place to discuss different views about stocks so I do appreciate all coments and I'm well aware that I may wreck my reputation on this one  

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Sorry Stefan you'll have to wait a bit longer to get yours at 3.6 cents.



Oh well, just my luck... I have to re-enter my order anyway as it was only good for the day. So I may just buy at market to beat you 

(That was just a joke. I NEVER buy at market.)

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tarnor

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

back to 4c today before creeping down? no position for me, ummed and ahhed to much at 2c ish,    very interested to see what it does 
gl everyone i'm glad its finally starting to come good for you


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Oh well, just my luck... I have to re-enter my order anyway as it was only good for the day. So I may just buy at market to beat you
> 
> (That was just a joke. I NEVER buy at market.)
> 
> Happy trading
> 
> Stefan



My order was filled at 3.7 cents. Not a moment too soon either... MUL is making another run towards 4 cents.

Here's hoping it breaks through!

If MUL plan on one more capital raising they are going to want the share price a litle higher than it is now... lets hope there's a few major announcements in the wings that wil drive it higher!


----------



## markor

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

How's this for an amusing MUL article:
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5744,11113528%5E16942,00.html
Mull, or MUL in this case, is aussie slang for pot/weed  

Markor


----------



## luckier

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> A company spokesman said it was the first time in the company's 20-year history that it had put out a profit forecast.



I wonder why MUL want to put out that forecast?  there must be something behind the scene.
My thought is they are playing a strategy here. According to the past experience, they know the market won't respond to any contract news without a figure. Back to before the GM was held, there were some "good" news annouced, but the share price was going down and down. We all know MUL was in Gitex, and there's good chance that MUL would have a few contracts there. In order to have a best impact on market, they are going to play this trick. First, they said, "hey, guys, don't be panic, I can now feed myself. and later i can even earn a lot lot   money! Don't believe? Now let me show you." From now on any new contracts will lift the sp up.
Now let's wait for the anns from newsat.  
Don't you think it's a good idea?


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well Luckier,

I can definately see where you are coming from.I have in my short time investing in the smaller companies realised that all these hot air announcements spike the price for a while only to drop, it happens every day.

If this is indeed a strategy then I take my hat off to them for trying something different.As everyone trading Mul knows only too well, management is not their strongest asset.!!

Also by announcing the profit forcast it gives people in my view a bit more than just the pure hype it had before, or that is how a lot of people perceived it anyway.Hopefully "investors" will buy and keep shares rather than all the day traders or speculators trying for a quick profit and manipulating the price.

I have much more faith in Mul now and fully expect more posotive news with a nice run on the share price over the next year.My view only and could be totally wrong.

Hopefully Mul can show all the doubters and knockers out there what they are made of !!

Have Fun.


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Talk about strong resistance at 4cents.


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hmm interesting...It broke the strong 4 cent barrier, making it a 7.89% increase today (as at 1:29).


----------



## luckier

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

there seems a lot of pressure at 4.2cents.
can we now say mul is standing above 4.0cents?


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
an interesting scenario developing here over the last couple of days.
daytraders can't play their games with this style of trading, will be interesting to see what develops from here

regards croc


----------



## luckier

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

during friday and monday, a total of 976 million shares were traded. Assume those people are DTs and they were in and out 3 times, which lead to 325 millions of share(1/4 issued shares) were transfered to some people's hand. those people becoming mullers are with hopes, which are not easily given up. plus the old mullers, can we say a majority of mullers are relatively-long-term people?

If DTs are watching, waiting for another chance to have a run, we are now in a situation where sp are slowly buiding up with medium volumns.

croc, is there any indication in charting?

come on mul, another ann!


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well, I must say I'm pretty happy that I got it right on MUL. It didn't fall at all and is fighting to stay above 4 cents. I had to change the order to get the rest of the shares at a higher price than 3.6 (3.7 and 3.8) but I'll be more than happy in a few weeks time. Still sticking to my posting earlier this week, so I won't comment much on MUL anymore until it reaches much higher levels. There's just nothing left that hasn't been said already 

The release of the Presentation to Market Analysts today contains some information for those who are still unsure about MUL's relationships with other companies. You should note that they are reselling their product in the Middle East via Falcon Stream and it is well worth searching the net for them to get an idea of what this could mean for MUL. They seem to be well on top of it and I have a feeling that they could be the key to the Middle East for MUL much more than MUL themselves. 

It's running exactly the way I want it, so I'll shut up, sit back and wait for a while.

Good luck to everybody holding MUL!

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
all f/as are leading to bigger and better things. the latest announcement has stabilsed the sp
i traded in and out on 19th[3.7-3.8c] and was happy to be out waiting for a re-entry below 3.7c it didn't come. 3.7c was the re-entry and now the sp has stabilsed @ 4c with the next resistance level @ 5c[which is also supported by where most sellers sit]
i am now trying to get back in @ 4c and will sit there for the next run to 5c[maybe  higher]
it all seems to be about announcements now and how long between them, drag it out and the sp will pullback.
as stefan says "the wind has changed"
MUL has a big future it all appears to be coming together now.

good luck to all croc


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ah got no skool tomolo. Guess where i'm gonna be spending my time at?? Haha!!!
Good luck to everyone who holds MUL!! (Sorry stefan, copied your lines)
Happy to see some optimism coming back for MUL instead of just stefan supporting it.


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Looks like MUL is gonna open in the green 4.2 cents


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MULers should keep an eye on the battle for ALH...if WOW puts in a winning bid on Monday....this may lead to MUL Airworks going into ALH pubs and businesses...wouldn't that be great?!!!


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well...well...things are looking good... ALH take over panel ann today is encoureging... if WOW gets ALH... MUL is set for a nice contract.... At present MUL may put out ann about small broadband contracts in ME...


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

OK....WOW won ALH = fantastic news for MUL...Now the players will try to bring down the price of MUL before making the move forward...Don't panic..the future is extra bright....


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Awesome!!! Thanks for the good news funnyone. Just came home from school and your post made my day


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Anyone read the annual report?

I found this part particularly interesting: 
 
"Establishment of a presence in the Middle East will springboard our sales campaign into that region with immediate impact. Indeed we have already secured sales in Iraq, Iran, Bahrain, Libya, Afghanistan, Sudan, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Qatar and Egypt. I firmly believe our strategy to concentrate on the provision of services in the Middle East, Central Asia and North Africa will pave the way for long term revenues and highly profitable business for years to come. And we have only just scratched the surface."​​​​​


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Look like MUL keep heading down south everyday! interesting to watch...


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi jet
have to say i agree 
did call a pullback 4 days ago. however got caught up in the hipe and bought back in @ 4c. did not excersise my thinking power nor did i rely on my charting indicators, they were right again.
oh well paid the price so be it, MUL will get back there again hopefully sooner than later but obviously will need an announcement.
next i shall trust my instincts and leave my emotions to more romantic things.

LOVE TO ALL croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> did call a pullback 4 days ago.



Croc, 
4 days ago you posted the following:







> all f/as are leading to bigger and better things. the latest announcement has stabilsed the sp
> i traded in and out on 19th[3.7-3.8c] and was happy to be out waiting for a re-entry below 3.7c it didn't come. 3.7c was the re-entry and now the sp has stabilsed @ 4c with the next resistance level @ 5c[which is also supported by where most sellers sit



That's not exactly a call for a pullback, is it? 
you called the pullback a week ago. So don't be too hard on yourself. When you called the pullback, MUL went up and resisted any selling pressure despite the lack of new announcement. After almost a week it is pretty much normal to see it hanging around when nothing else is happening. As you pointed out correctly many times before, MUL is a stock that needs volume and without volume the stock will slowly trade backwards. You predicted that my 3.6 order would be filled the next day and it didn't happen. I had to buy at 3.7 and even 3.8 instead which I considered a reasonable price. A week later it's finally back there and I even consider buying a few more, depending on what it does today. I considered 3.6 to be the bottom but that was a week ago. Things change all the time so there's not much wrong with being unable to predict the market a week ahead .

I was very bullish and I remain so. I still can't see why it would fall back to those nice buying days we had a few weeks back. I rather see it hanging around these levels until further news. In the end, it doesn't matter if you bought at 3.5 or 3.7 or 4 or whatever if you're holding this stock for the long term. That's why I mentioned that everything about MUL has been said before and that there's simply no point in speculating what it might do next. Buy in, hold and wait.

As I said last week:
The time to buy MUL was at 2.2 cents, but that is history and if you sold for a profit well above 4 cents and are now looking for an entry point, then NOW is the time to buy back in. Sure, you may get it at 3.4 instead of 3.6 cents but that is a drop in the ocean considering my final target.


Ah, yes. I said I won't post on MUL anytime soon. Well, maybe I stick to it from today on 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

My Veiw.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

tech,
I argued about charts and MUL a lot. I do not believe that they are any good to predict the future of MUL just as I highly doubt their efficiency for any kind of stock that trades frantically after news. How would you ever be able to predict movement when a stock tends to run up 30-50% on news? Charts are only based on historical data. They do not take into consideration why the price changed at a particular point in time. If MUL was to release another deal tomorrow, what help do you get from a chart that shows just a bunch of frantic up and downs? What point is there to average it out to come up with an average price range?

You mention that discussions started when it was at 5cents. That's actually when this forum came to live. If it would have been around for longer, then rest assured discussions about MUL would have started MUCH earlier . check out other forums to get an idea about how much MUL is hated/loved by traders.



> Think there are better investments around



For short term, absolutely. For longer term, we shall see... 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi stefan
as you say it's hard to predict the futurein this game.
did have a few beers last night but the post i was refering to was that of the 19th.
a small announcement about presntation to market analysts did give the sp a little kick however from there it has all been down hill. today looks no different atm.
i think my post was fairly accurate to what is happening.
however i'm back in @ 4c unfortunately but i do believe the sp will go higher, i will just have to wait it out and hope for an early positive announcement.
with 204 buyers wanting 51,828,421 against sellers at 136,260,850 it looks a bit sick atm.

regards croc


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stefan

Youll get no arguement from me re Predictability and the use of technical analysis.Anyone who believes that they can predict the future with T/A is sadly mistaken.

The best it can do is INDICATE.
It can also be used to place the odds in your favour.
It can give you a start and a finish.
It can and should be used to determine wether your method is profitable.

A Fundamental trader can do the same but his manual backtesting is likely to be small in sample.

It can give us a snap shot of whats happening NOW
Whats reciently happened and whats likely to happen in the near future and what has historically happened.

Lets look technically at what the charts saying and as time unfolds see how accurate it was/is.

Long term.
This stock has been a bottom dweller for at least 3 yrs,with very little happening to price.Not seen as a stock to accumulate by punters.

Medium term
There appears to have been 2 announcements that have amounted to very little,causing speculation and short term volitility.Historically short term gains are nearly all given back.Experienced speculators could have done well( See very short term)

Short term.
The latest surge(for whatever reason) hasnt been sustained by punters.Price is coming off without volume.There are 2 ways of analysing this.(See very short term).Price has 2 areas of consolidation or recognised VALUE by most trading it.To the bottom side real value is seen buy buyers at .025c those that have bought are prepared to hold (at this point in time) at around .038c


Very short term.
Buyers arnt rushing to take up those being offered for sale even at .035 yet a week ago they were falling over one another to buy it at that price.Those that bought at around 4c and didnt sell out on the reversal shark bar have held.(not wise in my veiw).Experienced speculators would have seen the Shark pattern.
IE
First day gap up sharply huge volume closing near its high.Next day gap to higher open as punters buy as much as they can get their hands on.The good speculators start to sell into strength and as price drops past the open anyone left should have seen that the shark has got you if you bought at open.Next day panick selling as the punters get out.Next 2 days sees buyers un successfully to push price over 4.3C ,sellers come in as buyers push price.

Think this will continue and stop increase in price in this stock beyond recient high.Infact if there isnt an anouncement then I cant see this stock trading over 4.5c as buyers will be met by bulk sellers caught a week ago.

Now thats what we do know technically.
Fundamental changes drive price so lets see.

tech


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> with 204 buyers wanting 51,828,421 against sellers at 136,260,850 it looks a bit sick atm.



Croc,
I just put another order in and whenever I do that, it seems to start building on the buyer side so that my order gets lost several ticks behind. Maybe I should just keep putting orders in each day and MUL would reach 20 cents by next week.. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

stefan
well what can i say maybe there is something brewing for a forthcoming announcement. you give seem to give mul the kiss of life my last buy gave it the kiss of death[ i do say that rather losely as i'm 4ks down atm]
depth has built a little since my last post 222 buyers 55,679,178   549 sellers 130,727,200.

by the way i've been meaning to ask have you been following MML.

regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Long term.
> This stock has been a bottom dweller for at least 3 yrs,with very little happening to price.Not seen as a stock to accumulate by punters.



Tech, I don't play MUL for anything but longterm, so I won't comment on short term stuff as this is for speculators and I'm not one of them.

Long term the stock has been going from 0.006 to 0.125 back to 0.023 over the last 15 months. I wouldn't call that "very little happening to price". After all it is up 70% from my average entry price. It has so far returned a nice profit for 15 months and I'm holding it for 2 years as mentioned before. 

I do agree that MUL can only grow on news until they show that their figures add up. There is massive resitance at all sorts of levels but for a longterm investor this is of no concern. 

I personally consider MUL as a very dangerous stock to trade short term. It looks as if you can make a lot of money out of it, but as you mentioned before it is very easy to make brilliant gains with "HINDSITE" trading. It's quite a different story to avoid getting stuck in stocks like MUL when it starts moving quickly. 

Time will tell. Thanks for your analysis and postings. It's always interesting to hear different views and ideas.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> by the way i've been meaning to ask have you been following MML.



Croc, MML is not on my watchlist and I haven't followed it at all. Why not creating a new thread and tell your view about it?
We could certainly use a few more threads so that we can take the focus off MUL... 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi stefan sp has dropped back a bit have you bought any more yet
croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> hi stefan sp has dropped back a bit have you bought any more yet?



 No. My order is at 3.4 and I have some doubts that this is going to happen. Anyway, I'm waiting for some indication from the rest of the day to decide what to do next. If there's news, then I may miss out, but it looks pretty quiet right now. I may increase my bid before the close if it holds current levels.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Regards charts and Mul.

 I must agree with Stefan, it is almost impossible to predict the price of the  "high risk" type of company's using charts because things change almost weekly.

If MUL has an announcement tomorrow the shares could add 50 %, if there are no announcements for a few weeks the price will probably slide, trying to predict this is like banging your head against a brick wall.

I am just trying to get my head around charts and theories, and it is intriguing but I am not convinced yet, maybe for the large companies where pretty much everything is known and there aren't too many surprises they probably do give you a better chance of getting it right.We will see, I wouldn't mind being proved wrong as it would give us all that extra "Edge" that we need.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Good luck then Stefan if you bought back at around 1c or so.

I hope it pays off and certaintly hope its not delisted!

You should be fine.
Gotta say you certaintly love this stock.

Perhaps this will give you some encouragement.
10Yrs ago when doing  my Diploma in technical analysis there was a guy doing it with me who loved a stock like you!!

He worked for a broker.
The stock----DVT---Davenet.

He bought a parcel of 150000 around $10000 at 6c ea.
Tony was a young guy--22 and always said that DVT would make him a million.
During the course nothing much happened on DVT.A few years later my interest in DVT grew as its price topped $1.

Tony had gone from the brokerage and was in another state.
I like everyone else I guess watched DVT rise to $6+ and then down well under the 1$.

2 yrs ago I ran into Tony and asked about his DVT trade.

His reply.
"I was always sure it would make me my million.It actually got to a 900K equity so I never sold.Had it reached the 1Mill I would have automatically.
When it tanked I sold out at $3.50.Yeh Im happy!"

Ill bet he was at a $400K plus profit!
DVT is now delisted.

Maybe you will have your own story one day.

tech


----------



## JetDollars

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> No. My order is at 3.4 and I have some doubts that this is going to happen. Anyway, I'm waiting for some indication from the rest of the day to decide what to do next. If there's news, then I may miss out, but it looks pretty quiet right now. I may increase my bid before the close if it holds current levels.
> 
> Happy trading
> 
> Stefan




Stefan,

MUL drop to 3.3Cents so I am pretty sure you bought some more and good luck.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I shopped at Woolworths this evening to buy some groceries and the dividers at the checkout had an ad for Airworks on them.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Come on guys! I said I'll shut up about MUL for a while but you just keep bugging me 

I'll sum up all the posting related to my person in this single post

Tech, thanks for the good wishes. Yes, I do love the stock. If you'd scroll back way before you joined the forum, you'd see that I'm also rather critical towards management and that has earned me some flaming from other dedicated MUL holders. I'm very much in favour of their product and as such I see that they have the chance to grow. Maybe not to $1 (not with that kind of float anyway) but certainly much higher than the current levels. It will take a while but my time frame is 2 years so there is some time left for them to show me the money! I have loaded up like there's no tomorrow simply because I believe that there really isn't one. This is the time to buy and hold if you want to make serious money and are willing to take the risk. It is a high risk stock and I've always made that very clear. It's my little gem in my portfolio and believe me, it's the only such stock. I'm not at all a penny trader but I like to put some money into high risk as well. MUL fits my profile and so I decided to have a go. The ods are against it at the moment and I can only hope that mangagement will plan their final, "small" capital raising very carefully. I think everybody is pretty much waiting to see how many shares they intend to flood the market with.

JetDollar, yes I got more. Today at 4:05 PM. I put an order in for 0.034 hoping I to jump the queue and got them for 0.033 as planned. But I only got a very small package of 12500 because I shifted some money away into SES instead. Should MUL fall back to 3 cents then I'll consider another bigger order.

Joe, I think Airworks will become a major source of income for MUL. But I'm much more interested to see new deals in the middle east area, especially from FalconStream. They've been very active lately and hopefully something will eventuate.

So there you have it. Now please leave me alone.  I'm tired to talk about MUL. There are very interesting stocks out there that are well worth a closer look. If you're after some quick money, then I'm not the guy to follow. I don't speculate short term. I've done it in my early years and it never made me rich. I fully support Tech/a's view that 97% of traders fail because they try to make a million out of $1000 within 2 weeks. 

I've changed my portfolio and I'm investing into companies that I believe in. I've rather be a shareholder than an investor. MUL is just held by the other guy deep inside me who turns up every now and then. 

BTW: I do believe it will make me a million dollar. But that should come as no surprise, given the fair bit of time and money that I put in. I'm expecting a nice return so they better get working.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stefan.

I must also say that your style of trading------ to me atleast is indeed very dangerous.

Another contributor from Reefcap sent me copious amount of information for a small miner back 2 yrs ago.He and 7 friends had invested $350,000 in this stock and he LOVED IT.He even sent me the buy contracts(Copies).
His urgings to buy the stock were relentless! It was trading at around 6C when I saw it and ranged over a couple of years from 1.5c to 13c.

He constantly averaged DOWN as you are doing.
The stock has been delisted although by the news that he'd sent me youd have sworn it was going to bolt!
He lost the lot and ofcourse vanished.

It amazes me why people INSIST on attempting to pick bottoms.(All you get are dirty smelly fingers!!)
Why not wait until "The" news arrives and if its "That" good the stock will have a "Sustained rise"(Yes I know the arguement is I want to be in at the lowest price to catch ALL the move)over a period of Days and if its really what its cracked up to be over weeks.Plenty of time to make packets without the necessity of using "Guess" analysis.

IE.Todays price action indicates an announcement soon.

While your placing copious amount of money here you have an "Opportunity cost" Other trades are passing you buy while you wait and wait and guess and wait and wait.

Just presenting the balanced veiw.
I sincerely hope the next 2 yrs is not a waste.

tech


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

"Todays price action indicates an announcement soon." Tech

Hi tech, interesting statement there. Could you please explain how you came to the statement?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Sorry.
Misleading.

I was quoting a statement that Stefan had made about MUL during this 45 page thread (which Ive read).

It was/is an example of Guess analysis.
If I had been around when Stefan made that statement Both you and I would have been asking the question---"How so!"

Hope that clears it up.

tech


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> I must also say that your style of trading------ to me atleast is indeed very dangerous



Tech, trading MUL is VERY dangerous. But I don't think it's my trading style but rather the company I'm investing in.



> He constantly averaged DOWN as you are doing.



No. I'm not doing that. I'm just adding more. My average is way below it's current price so when I buy, I'm actually averaging UP, buying at a higher price than my average. This is the most significant difference to what others are doing with MUL. As long as my average stays below 2.3 cents, I have a level of confidence that I can't go wrong except if MUL runs out of cash. Now at the current stage I don't think that this will happen. For me the signs are there that they turned the boat around. 



> It amazes me why people INSIST on attempting to pick bottoms.



 I don't try to pick the bottom. I've picked up MUL after it run from 0.006 to 0.015. That's after a 100% increase. I've made it very clear in my many statements that for me it doesn't matter to pick the bottom. I'm buying when I have cash and when I feel the pull back is providing a good opportunity. You can either buy MUL after the news or during the lack of it. I try to accumulate shares while it is hanging around not doing much.



> While your placing copious amount of money here you have an "Opportunity cost" Other trades are passing you buy while you wait and wait and guess and wait and wait.



If I was a daytrader, then yes. If I would put all my money into MUL, then yes. But with all due respect, I'm not that stupid. MUL has given me a nice return so far and I believe in its future. The only logical thing is to buy more when an opportunity arises and to hold on to it until they turn this company into a profitable one. Meanwhile I trade in other companies but again, I'm hardly selling. I'm accumulating shares to hold for years to come. I dont' believe in selling shares for a quick profit. 



> Todays price action indicates an announcement soon.



MUL for a long time was very predictable. Whenever there was news, the volume picked up hours or days in advance. That's where this statement came from. This has now changed. I don't know why but obviously the company is taking its news relase strategy a bit more seriously.

They offered a new subscription to shareholders a while ago at around 6 cents which was a 30% discount at that time as MUL was trading at around 9-10 cents. I never touched it. Many did and got burned, sitting on shares that are now worth half of what they paid for. Some may have bought and immediatelly sold out afterwards to cash in on 25-30%. Good for them. I can't see a point in selling only to pay 48cents in the dollar to John and his friends. 

My strategy is to keep my average well below a possible bottom to avoid a paper loss. That's been working very well.

MUL will be the talk for a long time to come and we can easily fill this board with endless postings as to whether or not it is worth putting money into it and what would be the best way to trade it. I've done it my way and so far I can't complain. There are many other ways and I don't argue against any of them. Some are more dangerous than others, some are probably more sensible than others but everybody has to judge that for himself. 

I hope everybody trading MUL can make some money out of it. As long as there's enough left for me 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stef

My opinion is one that is based on experience over many years.

I dont have to be convinced, and you dont have to justify to me or anyone else your holding.

My comments while specific are meant to be general in nature.

I sincerely wish you well,but in the same breath hope find the Real secret to success.

MUL is no Davenet.

Ill look on in the next 2 yrs with interest.

tech


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Stef
> 
> My opinion is one that is based on experience over many years.
> 
> I dont have to be convinced, and you dont have to justify to me or anyone else your holding.
> 
> My comments while specific are meant to be general in nature.
> 
> I sincerely wish you well,but in the same breath hope find the Real secret to success.
> 
> MUL is no Davenet.
> 
> Ill look on in the next 2 yrs with interest.
> 
> tech



Tech, I agree with you on one point in particular.

MUL is no Davnet.

I think MUL has much more potential than Davnet ever did!


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hahaha.

DVT has a track record it DID go from a few cents to $6.

MUL yet to prove itself.
Best of luck to you all!

Remember only YOU know what your success REALLY is!
(general comment)

tech


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> My opinion is one that is based on experience over many years.



So is mine.. 

I know I don't have to convince you and I made no attempt to do so. I just reply to your posting explaining why I do things a certain way. 

As I said, we all have to find our own way.



> I sincerely wish you well,but in the same breath hope find the Real secret to success.



Come on now. What's the REAL secret to success? Don't tell me you've found it. That would severely change the way I look at your postings. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

That would severely change the way I look at your postings. 

Why?

Im one of the very few that can and will back all they say.
I havent blown my own trumpet and wont.
If asked specifically I will tell as I can and am happy to prove performance wether that be.
Business
Property
Trading.

I know of 15 people who have worked with me over the years as friends and who have improved their financial situation dramatically following principals that I have learnt and implimented.

Stefan
If you or anyone here finds my postings of no value and feel that they are posted by myself as self serving--------then Im well and truely out of here.

If you can retire as of now,travel whenever you want,not have to worry about finances,and have a proven track record-----------you dont then need what I have to offer(Free).I would however enjoy a beer with you and hear your story!!

The sort of info I hand out you cant buy----------why
Because 97% are theorists youll hardly ever get the "Real Deal" to disclose what and how they have done it---------unless you part with A lot of $$$s

Just let me know if my comments are not required.
I can find plenty of other things to do!


tech


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

tech,

you've hit a nerve... 



> I havent blown my own trumpet and wont.



Your last posting is nothing short of blowing the biggest trumpet you can possibly find. 



> If you or anyone here finds my postings of no value and feel that they are posted by myself as self serving--------then Im well and truely out of here.



Just keep posting. But be willing to accept that you'll get the odd hit every now and then. It happens to all of us and you should be able to cope with it. If you can't then yes, you're probably better off finding other things to do. 



> If you can retire as of now,travel whenever you want,not have to worry about finances,and have a proven track record-----------you dont then need what I have to offer(Free).I would however enjoy a beer with you and hear your story!!



 Well, with all due respect, that all sounds just like one of those glossy ads you can find all over the place except that you're willing to offer it for free. I have no doubt that you do have skills hat will enable you to trade successfully. As soon as you start suggesting that you're holding the key to glory, I start questioning your integrity. 

It may sound strange, but I have no intentions to retire. I like what I'm doing. I'm actually one of those strange guys who wake up in the morning looking forward to work. For me, work is not a burden and a successful, fulfilling life does not depend on money. Money is important but it all depends on how much you need and not on how much you have. 

As such, your suggestion that to retire and travel is everybody's dream does support my view that you're trying to play and manipulate people's feeling rather than anything else.

I do read your tech analysis with great interest and the only problem I have is if somebody is posting stuff like "If you don't like it, I can stop and do other things". By all means, if you have other things to do, then go ahead. 

Your postings are welcome. But don't start asking people to beg you for it. 



> If asked specifically I will tell as I can and am happy to prove performance wether that be.



If you are willing to share your skills and knowledge, I suggest you start a thread about it where you provide a step by step approach. I have no doubt that it will create great interest including myself. I'm looking forward to read all about it.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Must agree with you there Stefan about being able to accept criticisms- everyone takes a hit now and again, no point turning tail just because someone disagrees with an opinion. Stefan follows fundamentals I follow TA and a bit of fundamentals yet we get on despite our different perspectives and I have to admit I learn a lot from following the MUL thread even though I don't hold MUL.
 I also agree quite strongly with TechA about his comments on following uptrending stocks etc but there's no point to be afraid of direct exchanges on specific issues provided it's not personal. I'm sure TechA is quite successful in what he does but each person will have to judge a post on it's own merits rather than blindly believing that any one person is a 'guru' and that their method is the best just because they say it is so.

I do believe Stefan's suggestion is the best- ie that TechA should start a thread on a particular methodology if it is that sucessful- maybe we can follow the same stocks and methods over the next few months and see how good it is. If not, then back to our normal pattern....

No offence intended here to anyone, just my views.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stef.
email me on rwi@chariot.com.au


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL share purchase plan just released. AU$7.5 Million. Looks reasonable to me after a first look. No more huge discounts like last time so it shouldn't add too much pressure to the current share price.

I think that was one of the uncertain things that investors have been waiting for to hear about. Once this is over and done, MUL should show its real value.


Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Afterglow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I would like to think so stefan.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20041101/pdf/3nhvsp3t1db8t.pdf

Regards Afterglow


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hmmm.

"Funds raised will for part of the companies working capital"

It needs to gain working capital from its share holders!!??

No generated profit?
No specified purpose other than this for the need for issuing more shares.

This is a 3 cent share.

Hmmm.

tech


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Very good for those who were shareholders on Friday. Looking at its connections with various companies I believe that Mul is a winner.
I note that Dft and Cti should also be looked at. They have regional isps which may have connections to new sat.
Perhaps Stefan, TG or Carol may be able to read something in a recent dft announcement.
Regards
Mal


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> It needs to gain working capital from its share holders!!??



 It sure does. They have done it a few times and if we believe management then this will be the last one. (I seriously doubt anything they say, but who knows...)  It may be new to you but that's nothing new to MUL holders, really. 



> No generated profit?



 No. MUL has no generated profit and won't do so until early next year according to it's earning forecast. Again, nothing new.



> No specified purpose other than this for the need for issuing more shares.



Nope. What did you expect? They are still burning cash like crazy. 



> This is a 3 cent share.



Yep. 3 cents. It won't go anywhere until this share offering is over. I don't think you should look at its current position. This is clearly something that either develops into a nice steady gain, or it goes down the drain. If they stick to their plan, then everything will be sorted out in early 2005. Everything after that remains to be seen and I remain VERY bullish. Which again is nothing new, really 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Can I ask a genuine question (I am not trying to be smart).

When does a company become insolvent? If MUL which seems to have a market cap. of about $40Million needs to issue shares to pay for $65000 of services, their cash flow can't be that great.

Why couldn't SGW have issued a few million shares to pay for their hedge book commitments? Granted the shareprice would have plumeted, but it wouldn't have been a complete loss for shareholders.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stef.

Im just interested in the thread.
Know nothing about the company and just asking qustions Im sure most would as a matter of course.

Its not a stock I would be interested in but you and a few others seem dedicated to it.

Thats fine Im not judging you,which ever way it goes lessons will be learnt!

Best of trading.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Tech,

By all means. You're most welcome and your comments and remarks are appreciated. If we would all agree that MUL was a "nothing but glory" stock then this would become a pretty boring thread. (Mind you, even I don't see it as such. It's one big pain and all I do believe in is that it will be turned around based on the product they have.)

As you said, there will be some lessons learnt. Time will tell. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Gordon Gecko

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> Can I ask a genuine question (I am not trying to be smart).
> 
> When does a company become insolvent? If MUL which seems to have a market cap. of about $40Million needs to issue shares to pay for $65000 of services, their cash flow can't be that great.
> 
> Why couldn't SGW have issued a few million shares to pay for their hedge book commitments? Granted the shareprice would have plumeted, but it wouldn't have been a complete loss for shareholders.




Your question about the need to issue shares raises another interesting question.  Who buys the shares?


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Gordon Gecko said:
			
		

> Your question about the need to issue shares raises another interesting question. Who buys the shares?



The new shares are being offered to existing shareholders.

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=MUL&E=ASX&N=227157


----------



## tarnor

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

_Why couldn't SGW have issued a few million shares to pay for their hedge book commitments? Granted the shareprice would have plumeted, but it wouldn't have been a complete loss for shareholder _

here's a newb guess for you someone correct me

With a company like MUL your expecting future contracts and profitability as the company develops, sticking the hand out for more cash till things are profitable isn't such a bad thing and only temporary

 SGW on the other hand seemed like it had worked itself into such an unprofitable state that raising capital would have to be reapeated over and over, raising capital wasn't really a valid options since it would only postpone the inevitable????

don't know to much about the circumstances with SGW but seemd to be suspect


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The sale of New skies, the owner of the nss6 satellite to the Blackstone group has now been finalized. This is a highly profitable company and its second quarter results can be observed on the new skies web site. 
Mul is a rapidly expanding international company and if it can beat its forecasts and produce quarterly reports, investors may decide to become long term share holders and the share price will rise. I don't think that the number of shares will be of concern than.
Perhaps I should not say it in this context, but  " I have a dream."
My opinion only.
Regards


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Here is another slant.

Share holders are UNSECURED Creditors.

FINANCIAL INSTO'S are SECURED.

You dont have to pay interest to shareholders.

I have no idea what they are doing but it seems a little early to be calling spectacular and stellar rises for investors.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> I have no idea what they are doing but it seems a little early to be calling spectacular and stellar rises for investors.



I couldn't agree more. This company has at least another 6 months to survive on current assets (including this 7.5 million cash fundraiser) until their cashflow is turning positive. Anything they say should be regarded as HIGHLY speculative. They have no idea how many clients they can get and it's been strangely quiet lately regarding any new contracts. On the other hand it is not so much MUL who's getting those contracts but their sub contractors and as such these deals go mostly unnoticed unless they are of bigger magnitude.

I remain VERY positive. Unfortunatelly this new share issue will delay any serious movement. While I can still see it much higher before the year ends, I would imagine that substantial increases will take  longer and depend on their abililty to live up to the self created expectations by their earning forecast.


Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I noticed in one of the FatProphets (tipsheet) free reports on the web that MUL is on their disclosure list (ie stocks they have interests in)- I don't subscribe so I'm not able to know if they've done a review on it or if it's just a personal holding of some minor employee.

Anyone know of their views? It's the first major analyst/tipsheet site that I've seen with some reference to MUL- not sure if it is positive or negative but since this thread is longrunning I thought someone may know what Fatprophet's view is. 

Also visited MUL website but their investor relations section doesn't contain any broker reports (some co's have broker reports on their site- but only if it's positive).

I don't hold MUL but I follow this thread from time to time...


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hmmm, MUL not getting the best volume today. Would you guys say that thats a bearish indicator since MUL runs on volume?


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL volume is always following this pattern. Incredibly high on news, high for a few days, back to average for a week, very low for the rest until further notice.

While it is trading on very low volume it will usually lose a tick a day, slowly moving down. Keep in mind that the share offer is at 3cents (3.2 - 3 cents depending on the size you buy) and nothing will happen until then. 

I am under the impression that they may release something trying to move the price up to make the offer more attractive than what it currently is. Just speculation, really. For my startegy with MUL it doesn't make a difference but it could add some spice to the new float.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Lucstar said:
			
		

> Hmmm, MUL not getting the best volume today. Would you guys say that thats a bearish indicator since MUL runs on volume?



This sort of volume will continue for the next few weeks until the mew issue of shares is completed. Why buy shares on market and pay brokerage if you can get shares direct from the company for the same price at no additional costs! Regards KOOKA


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I hold MUL and cannot see it viable to purchase another $5k right now, the price will surely now drop to below 3 cents (without annoucements) and a better opportunity would be to acquire at between .025 and 3cps, what would you save buying into the offer? 
A paltry $20.
Having said that an annoucement will no doubt be made either at the end of the week or early next week followed by another just before the close of the offer and that will wipe out my statement above so that offer will look good with the share price in the mid or high 4's. So MUL will get their $7.5mil and we will have another 20 odd million share further diluting the value of our holdings.
I am now getting really annoyed by the way we are treated,especially with todays mail i.e the multiemedia news I received along with the offer,apart from some figures the 60mil in Airworks (ALREADY KNOWN) no mention of share of market being achieved in the Broadband for Health initiative, a 200% increase in Newsat Iraqi sites - what does that mean we found 2 more customers???. 400 genuine enquiries- with the amount of staff needed to handle that we will need another share offer early next year to pay their wages. I USED TO BE QUITE POSITIVE ON MUL BUT THIS IS THE LAST STRAW.  I cant wait for MUL anymore on the next annoucement I'm out hopefully, right now there are too many opps elsewhere that are making good gains. Good luck my fellow MUL holders, there will be one less shortly.
Feeling really peeved


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> I hold MUL and cannot see it viable to purchase another $5k right now, the price will surely now drop to below 3 cents (without annoucements) and a better opportunity would be to acquire at between .025 and 3cps, what would you save buying into the offer?



I can only support your statement. I for one won't add another 5K to my holding either. All up you posted pretty much the same feelings I have about them which I vented a few times here. It's frustrating to read their glossy brouchures while they are burning money like there's no tomorrow. But I'm willing to hold for the time frame I gave them and that makes another 6-7 months. By then we will know for sure what's happening. If they stick to what they said in their earning forecast, then the market may catch an interest in them. Otherwise we will be hanging around these levels and I'll have a lot of shares for sale...

Oh, well. I understand your frustration. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Earnings forcasts are like weather forcasts.

They are often wrong.

I know there are many here who have a great deal invested in this and other stocks like it.
There is a lesson to be learnt here and a very bitter pill to swallow.

Dont buy "Could be's", "Should be's" or "Maybe's".

If its performing buy it.
If it could ,should, or maybe,buy it when it is!
Sell it when its not!


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> There is a lesson to be learnt here and a very bitter pill to swallow.



That remains to be seen. We'll talk in about 6 months. If I'm wrong, then the pill will be very bitter indeed. If I'm right, then that BBQ will go ahead.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stockGURU

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

It appears that the MUL share offer isn't going to be taken up by many of the holders on this forum at least. Is this because there is a general perception that the shares are going to be able to be bought on market at a cheaper price at a later date?

My view is MUL management realize this too, especially since holders from their last share offer at 6 cents around a year ago are still sitting on a significant paper loss. I think they are well aware that shareholders are skeptical and may not take up the offer this time around. Hence my suspicion that there will be short term gains in the MUL share price.

I suspect MUL have a few surprises in store before the deadline for the share offer. They will get their money for sure if the shares are trading well about the share offer price by the time November 26 rolls around. 

After all, who can resist easy money?


----------



## luckier

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> I think they are well aware that shareholders are skeptical and may not take up the offer this time around. Hence my suspicion that there will be short term gains in the MUL share price.
> 
> I suspect MUL have a few surprises in store before the deadline for the share offer.



well i think mul already tried their best to lift the market.


forecast
open briefing
presentation
annual report

they have done their best to wrap the old news with a pretty cover. but the market is not convinced without real news (new contracts, new development, etc.). I believe if they did have something at hand, they would have given the market a hint even though they were not ready to be announced. In the briefing, they only talked about Airworks, no middle east, where new contracts supposed to come in.

i used to be quite positive about mul. But after reading tech/a's posts, i am now feeling the same way as brerwallabi.


----------



## stockGURU

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I guess we'll just have to wait and see over the next two weeks or so.

I wonder what would happen to the share offer if MUL's share price was languishing below the 3 cent mark come November 26?

What would happen if the share offer was undersubscribed?

Hmmmm....


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well, the prices are really running up. up nearly 10% today.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Based on today's action, I'd say we better all wait and see for a while...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

sorry make that 12.5%. 
If i was to take up the deal now and fork out $5000 to purchase the shares at 3 cents, then would that mean i can sell immediately and make an easy profit?

5000/0.03 = 166666 shares
166666 * 0.036 = $5999.976
5999.976 - 5000 = *$999.976*

Thats an easy grand made. My only question is: are there any limitations to when i can sell off my holdings?

BTW: Volumn piking up there


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Lucstar said:
			
		

> sorry make that 12.5%.
> If i was to take up the deal now and fork out $5000 to purchase the shares at 3 cents, then would that mean i can sell immediately and make an easy profit?
> 
> 5000/0.03 = 166666 shares
> 166666 * 0.036 = $5999.976
> 5999.976 - 5000 = *$999.976*
> 
> Thats an easy grand made. My only question is: are there any limitations to when i can sell off my holdings?
> 
> BTW: Volumn piking up there



No, you can sell the shares right away... but you won't have them for a few weeks yet!


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Luc,

As Joe said, you can sell them as soon as you get them and that won't be until early December. That's why some of us think they will release news to push up the price, sucking in buyers to get the money they are looking for, only to see the price come back down once the offering is over. 

While I have no doubt that management is interested in a higher share price to make the offer more attractive, there are only limited things they can do. You can't wait to announce new deals. These days the word spreads quickly. They may have a few things in the pipeline which they hope to complete during the offering period but if they do, then that's just what it is. If it's worth it then the price will go up. It would have done so with or without the new shares. 

Too much speculation as usual. Better wait and see. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Lucstar said:
			
		

> sorry make that 12.5%.
> If i was to take up the deal now and fork out $5000 to purchase the shares at 3 cents, then would that mean i can sell immediately and make an easy profit?
> 
> 5000/0.03 = 166666 shares
> 166666 * 0.036 = $5999.976
> 5999.976 - 5000 = *$999.976*
> 
> Thats an easy grand made. My only question is: are there any limitations to when i can sell off my holdings?
> 
> BTW: Volumn piking up there





Thanks for the alert Lucstar. I have sold 150000 of my shares to take up my new issue of 166,666 new shares , a few hundred dollars in the pocket and an additional 16,666 shares in the company .That was too easy. If you are a shareholder , why not sell some shares ,even though you might make a loss to take up new shares at a lower price . Average your entry price down.


ONCE AGAIN THANKYOU !!!!

Regards  KOOKA


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hmm, one question here: If you sold out your MUL holdings, then would you still be classified as a MUL shareholder? This share purchase plan is only avaliable to shareholders.


----------



## malachii

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Lucstar

You only had to be a shareholder on a certain date (a few weeks ago - cant remember the exact one) - similar to when a share goes ex-dividend anyone who sells after that date is still entitled to the dividend even though they no longer own shares in the company.

Malachii


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Interesting......
The offer states you are eligable if you are a registered holder of (MUL) (what would be the minium holding?) and then goes on to say you must have been a registered holder as at 5pm est 29 oct 2004.

I read this to mean you must still have a holding with MUL to be eligable but you would only need to hold one share.


The problem with the whole situation IMO is that you are not given any real indication as to when you will be issued shares.
"shares will be issued as soon as reasonably practicle"

Anything could happen to the price of MUL in "that" time frame.


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The issue of shares closes on 26th November . You are right CLOWBOY all sharehoders are entitled to a maximum of 166,666 shares even if you had a nominal amount of shares. Two years ago I applied for 100,000 shares at 1.5cents whilst having a holding of only 10,000 shares at the time. Last year I got 83,333 shares for the 110,000 shares I held and this is the third year I am participating in their fundraising. This is probably the last, as the $7.5 million is the estimated funds that are needed for the period up to February 2005 when it is expected that income for the first time will exceed expenditure and net profits start to role in.  Regards KOOKA.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Bollinger bands are contracting again, indicating the possibility of another break out. This chart is only up until the end of trade yesterday (Wed 10/11/04). A look at a dynamic chart today shows the bands continuing to tighten. 

Incidentally, this is the first time since February that we have seen the Bollinger bands for MUL curve upwards.

It all points to some interesting times ahead for MUL.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
yes tend to agree with joe bollinger bands have now come together and starting to track sideways. volume has picked up a little over the last 2 days rsi is starting to move upwards from a low of 30 and the stochastic indicator is moving up from a low.
maybe next week an announcement lets hope it is sooner than later.

regards croc


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

People.

Bollinger bands are simply 3 M/A's

The upper band is displaced 2 deviations
The lower the same 
The central is the 20 day M/A.

All the Bands record is the Past 20 days price action in context of 3 m/a's

Of course they will be pointing up as there was a buying frenzie for a day or so.
Of course they will be narrowing as the Close after the frenzy has very little range.

The bands indicate nothing of the future.
If price does breakout it wont be because of the bands.Only some form of news will see this penny react.

RSI and Stochastic measure price in the same manner just that different references to price make up their components.
Again they will react exactly as they have because of PAST price action,the small 2 tick rise yesterday is enough to show a small movement off of lows for both.

You really must learn how an oscillator/indicator is calculated so you can quantify its value to your trading.
They are NOT predictive in anyway shape or form.

Price will do whatever it does in spite of indicator A,B,C,D not BECAUSE of them.
Indicators/Oscillators are derived from price not the other way round.
(Price derived from oscillator/indicator prediction/action).

tech


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

thanks for the lesson tech.
regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> The bands indicate nothing of the future.
> If price does breakout it wont be because of the bands.Only some form of news will see this penny react.
> 
> RSI and Stochastic measure price in the same manner just that different references to price make up their components.
> Again they will react exactly as they have because of PAST price action,the small 2 tick rise yesterday is enough to show a small movement off of lows for both.
> 
> You really must learn how an oscillator/indicator is calculated so you can quantify its value to your trading.
> They are NOT predictive in anyway shape or form.
> 
> Price will do whatever it does in spite of indicator A,B,C,D not BECAUSE of them.
> Indicators/Oscillators are derived from price not the other way round.
> (Price derived from oscillator/indicator prediction/action).



 VERY WELL PUT! It could be straight from my heart so I had to quote it in its full length again. I've tried to point this out a few times with little success.



> They are NOT predictive in anyway shape or form.



Correct! How could a chart ever be predictive on a penny stock when all it does is showing historical data? It's like saying that we will get rain tomorrow because we did so last Tuesday and the Tuesday before that. 

Anyway, I'm sure charts and technical analysis are helpful in many ways, but I don't see how they will ever be able to predict movement of a penny stock which only ever runs when there's news around.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stef.

Few grasp that which you have.

Im technically based(or bent!!)myself and have the dubious distinction of attaining the highest pass mark in the Securities Institute exam of 97.

Technical analysis and its CORRECT   use is a topic on its own.

Ill be bringing this into the tutorial on the other thread.

Seems from the response to the thread so far many heads are scratching or finding it just plain hard.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Technical analysis and its CORRECT use is a topic on its own.



Yes, as I said, I think tech analysis is useful in many ways but its users tend to apply it to whatever stock is around without being able to differ.



> Ill be bringing this into the tutorial on the other thread.



I'm looking forward to your next topic in the other thread.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I remember deciding that I should buy ORI recently (at about $15.4). I didn't because of the negative divergence between the share price and stoch. oscillator.  BAH!


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Mark.

Now something to help with the confusion.

Diversion is one of the few leading indicators (leading as in looking forward).
However like all technical plays the indicated outcome should not be traded without confirmation by price.

Even then that begs the question of ---How long is a signal valid?
OR invalid.


----------



## markrmau

*ori - when T/A is not easily interpreted.*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Diversion is one of the few leading indicators (leading as in looking forward).However like all technical plays the indicated outcome should not be traded without confirmation by price.




Yes, if the attached image works, it can be seen ori was in an overall uptrend. However, the stoch osc. always had a divergence - supposedly an indicator that the trend would finish soon. So I never bought. 

You could argue that the divergence around Oct 25 correctly predicted the next upswing, but I don't think its valid to pick and choose when a system works or not. As you say, the share price (and hence oscillators etc) were always reacting to external news (such as botany bay clean up costs and incitec doing well), NOT the share price reacting to the tech analysis.

When would you have bought, assuming you had decided on a fundamental level that it was worth buying?

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Mark great chart and worth some seperate discussion.

Ill post a new thread tonight.

John


----------



## Joe Blow

*MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

I'm still undecided and am waiting to see what happens to the share price over the next week. 

Anyone made up their mind?


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

not for me
regards croc


----------



## DRUGGIST

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

I was surprised to get a call from Multiemedia information line wanting to know if I was going to take up my entitlement this morning.

Are things that desperate?

I still hold one million shares but don't want any more.

Druggist


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

I'm waiting to see if the prices of MUL increase dramatically or not. If it rises to above 4 cents b4 the offer ends, then i will sell my current holdings and take up the offer. This way i'm not buying or selling any more shares, i'm simply lowering my entry price average


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

I am feeling pretty much like Lucstar, I feel very reluctant to spend any more money on MUL, if they rise sharply before the deadline I may buy some to lower my entry point, but to be honest I would rather get rid of my shares altogether & have done with it. :bad:

The market is going well at the moment & there are good buys to be had,I feel my money is being wasted sat around waiting to see if they can get their act together. I feel that management is greedy (they are the ones to make an obscene ammount if Mul go up).Plus all this business of ringing people up to see if they will take up the offer is a bit alarming.

Just incase it isn't clear enough--------------- I don't trust management & feel I made a mistake buying them.:bad:


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*



			
				Lucstar said:
			
		

> I'm waiting to see if the prices of MUL increase dramatically or not. If it rises to above 4 cents b4 the offer ends, then i will sell my current holdings and take up the offer. This way i'm not buying or selling any more shares, i'm simply lowering my entry price average





As mentioned in the other thread I have already sold 150,000 shares to take up 166,666 shares I,ve made a few hundred dollars and will increase my holdind by 16,666 at no extra charge. I am truly surprised that none of you took up the opportunity to sell at 3.5 or 3.6 cents to take up shares at 3 cents . The profit was there to be made .yOU MAY HAVE MISSED OUT ON THAT OPPORTUNITY THIS WEEK .I think it was Lucstar that pointed that out . Yes I am taking up my full entitement rather than sitting on current holding.  Take the profit while its there . You may not be able to do so the following week . Regards  KOOKA


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*



> The market is going well at the moment & there are good buys to be had,I feel my money is being wasted sat around waiting to see if they can get their act together.



That's the problem with those who are holding MUL with money they could use somewhere else. If you can't hold this thing for the longterm, then you're betting on the wrong horse. There is no indication whatsoever that MUL will move quickly within weeks. In fact, rather the opposite is true. With the float of those new shares, more selling pressure will arise (as such it would be good if the price wouldn't move up too much for now) and if they can't fight it with good news,  it will take quite a while until we see a decent increase in value. 

As far as the calling up shareholders goes, I'm guessing that they are having trouble simply because investors will hold on until the very last moment. It may still be filled but only within the last 2 days. I'm not going to take up the offer as I'm holding quite enough shares already.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

I totally agree, people are taking it to the last day before deciding, I have until 23rd to get my application in.

One of the things that bothers me is if they are that concerned about the likelihood of holders not taking up the offer, then they would release some good news.In my view if nothing is forthcoming soon then I don't think they will have anything of value to release for a fair while.

You are also correct Stefan in that it is frustrating watching MUL do nothing (In price terms) when there are things really happening out there at the moment.I for one have a couple of stocks I am ready to buy but unfortunately I am now fully invested.:angry:


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Clinton Starr is no more. That's good news as far as I'm concerned. It won't have an impact on the share price but I'm glad he's off the board. He's been responsible for selling lots of his shares over the last year and directors selling shares is always a bad sign even if he had his personal reasons funding his new company with MUL money.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

i agree the dirt always goes before the broom. lets hope management can clean up their act.
regards croc


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

True, Starr hasn't been the best director. However, being the greedy person that he is and using MUL as his personal gold mine, it does take some momentum for him to give it all up. Would his resignation mean that something negative is about to occur?


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I don't know too much about Clinton Starr's performance as a director of MUL, but I certainly noticed him unloading a lot of shares over the last six to twelve months.

At least we won't be seeing any more 'Change of Director's Interest' notices with his name on them.

That is something I won't miss.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Never ceases to amaze me how the human mind will look at a situation in a light that is positive to his stand point.

Ever thought there could be another way of looking at it?

Being.

Smart Man


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Ever thought there could be another way of looking at it?



Hm, it has crossed my mind. Then again there ALWAYS is another way of looking at things. Just as much as you like to point out the negative side, I'm keeping a positive one. I assume you have no idea about the directors of MUL and what they've done over the last years as you don't follow MUL at all. He who looks like a smart man today, may just as well look like a fool tomorrow.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stef.

your 100% right.
Ive come along well after this thread took off.

From an outsider looking in I see post after post of reasoning which is no better than guessing as people try to justify their stance in this stock.

Some seem to have profit others seem to be holding considerable loss and bleeding to hear anything at all that will sound like a positive.

Im no better Im guessing too but I dont have anything at stake and Id certaintly not buy the stock.

Playing the Devils advocate(But dont think the devil here would approve!!).

I hope for those trapped that the unlikely occurs
All I know is its not showing anything that remotely looks like positive price action.

Infact from a technical view a fall to 3c would be panic and 2.1 c get me a holiday!
Above 5c Ill shout the bar.

Perhaps Id be more positive if I had an interest!

tech


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Above 5c Ill shout the bar.



If we can get above 10 cents Stefan's going to have his MUL-B-QUE!


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> If we can get above 10 cents Stefan's going to have his MUL-B-QUE!



Joe, did I really promise a MUL-B-QUE at 10cents? I thought it would have been way above 20 cents as I'm usually a pretty greedy bastard 

Ah, MUL will continue to be one of the most talked about stocks with lots of different views. 

Tech is right. Playing the devils advocat as a reminder that there is nothing supporting MUL at the moment. With my average I can sit and wait as I'm still profitable even at these levels but my heart goes out to all the many investors who got trapped and those who just can't stand it anymore. It's not an easy ride but it was never ment to be one. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Joe, did I really promise a MUL-B-QUE at 10cents? I thought it would have been way above 20 cents as I'm usually a pretty greedy bastard



Maybe at 10 cents we can just have the Clinton Starr memorial sausage sizzle!


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Haha, always nice to escape the harshness of reality and have a sweet dream. Man if MUL does reach 10 cents, i will be so happy


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

What sort of momentum would be needed to push MUl up to 10cents and in what time frame?


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Perhaps the most important question is:  what will happen if the share buyback is undersubscribed? This could easily happen if the SP falls to 3.2c tomorrow (the value for $1k-4k bundles).


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
i think mul might hit 10c one day but i don't think i will be on it when it does, however you just really don't know do ya ????

regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> What sort of momentum would be needed to push MUl up to 10cents and in what time frame?



A bit over a year ago, MUL was trading at above 10 cents. And that was based on nothing. So if they can come up with a reason this time, then we should see more than that. Time frame? You gotta be kidding...

Joe, I like the Clinton Starr Memorial Sizzle  Good one...
Maybe we should come up with a BBQ plan for MUL depending on its chart.



> Perhaps the most important question is: what will happen if the share buyback is undersubscribed? This could easily happen if the SP falls to 3.2c tomorrow (the value for $1k-4k bundles).



 Well, there is a good chance that the new issue (not a buyback plan btw) will be undersubscribed but I don't think it's going to kill them. They will get some money out of it and they will have to find a way to survive. It's not good for the share price but a fund raiser is never really good anyway. As I said, it will delay everything and I will have to wait longer for that big party to happen. As Tech pointed out, there is always the possibility that this goes down the drain. But I have to say that they've never been closer to the light before so chances are that they can go the last mile without any major dramas. 

Just my thoughts. I'm holding MUL and my opinion is therefore clearly affected by the number of shares in my portfolio. You guys do your own research and come up with your own conclusions.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

I got a call from the company too but am also not prepared to buy any more shares until I see solid growth and revenue.

I think that a lot of investors are not too eager to take up the offer, we have had the carrot waived in front of us for future forcasts, maybe this has worked in the past years but Mul has to show what its able to do first IMO. Once the company becomes cash fow positive then it may be a different story. 

You get sick of companies putting up there hand for shareholders to bail them out and provide cash, based on promises. I dont think they will get anywhere near what they wanted to raise.

We shall see !  :kiffer:


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

I find the notion of MUL calling Share holders enquiring as to whether they will buy the allocation extrodinary.


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

If MUL see themselves as being cash flow positive next year, there could have been a different way of raising some cash in a way that would have had a positive reaction from shareholders and the market with a chance of being fully subscribed. They should have issued Convertible Notes in my opinion, it would certainly be more attractive then the share offer and I am sure would have been better received. I am sure that the share offer will be fully subscribed because there is so much cash around at present. I for one will not partake in the offer, I have not received a phone call, I am glad in a way that MUL has issued another offer because the warning bell has sounded for me, its sounds desperation time to me. Hopefully my MUL sells this week when whatever announcement they are going to make to push the price up comes.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*



> I find the notion of MUL calling Share holders enquiring as to whether they will buy the allocation extrodinary.



Me too. Makes me wonder...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

i'm with you brer too much of my trading money is tied up in mul. will sell on a positve announcement this week[thats if they make one] and the watch and see what happens.
regards croc


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

As an observer, it looks to me they are in a cashflow crisis.
They are asking for more money using the $5000 rule and are worried enough to ring the shareholders. This placement is not underwritten.

The major investor/shareholder has sold out and quit as director. Not a good sign and even worse no announcements of even marginal contracts have been forthcoming despite the need to encourage the shareholders so they can get the cash.

I would be very worried, if the placement fails they will probably need rescuing and everyone will be diluted to a terrible extent at the hands of the merchant bankers and "professional investors" who will only buy at bargain prices. If they don't get rescued, you may lose all your dough.

I have only had a brief look at this so I may be wrong, if I was holding I would be looking very carefully over the previous cashflow statements.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*



> it looks to me they are in a cashflow crisis.



Now that's not something new for MUL. They've always been short of cash and always burnt it like there's no tomorrow.



> The major investor/shareholder has sold out and quit as director.



That's incorrect. He has quit as a director but he has kept his shares. As such he no longer has to declare his holdings but according to his own statement he's going to remain a shareholder:







			
				Clinton Starr said:
			
		

> I will remain a Multiemedia shareholder, participate in the SPP, and vote in favour of the AGM resolutions. I sincerely wish the company and its staff the best in the future, and will now be watching that future from the “other side of the fence”.






> I would be very worried, if the placement fails they will probably need rescuing and everyone will be diluted to a terrible extent



Well, the placement won't fail. It may be undersubscribed but I can't see why they wouldn't be able to survive until March to become cash flow positive. After all, this company is at a turning point with only a few more miles to go. It remains to be seen if they can make it but I don't think this new issue of shares is that crucial to their survival. I'd say the situation was much more dramatic when the share price was hanging around 0.005 not so long ago and yet they still managed to come out of it. I don't like the way MUL is going at all but I can still see some very bright spots in the near future. 

If the issue is undersubscribed then the share price will drop. But that's not the end of it. I'll just wait and see until it gets down towards my average entry price. Then even I will get a bit worried.



> I have only had a brief look at this so I may be wrong



I may of course be just as wrong with my view but at least I had a very close look before I came up with it.


Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

well said stefan as always you put alot of time into you f/as and thought into your postings. at the moment it is definetly a wait and see this week in the lead up to the agm. i must confess i will be a little concerned if the sp does not improve before the agm. lets hope they have an announcement release before then.

regards croc


----------



## McFly

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

We havent heard from TG for some time... Are you still in the MUL game TG?

As for Clinton Starr... Do we have any idea what led to his departure? Was he asked to leave or was he bailing out?


----------



## stockGURU

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				McFly said:
			
		

> We havent heard from TG for some time... Are you still in the MUL game TG?
> 
> As for Clinton Starr... Do we have any idea what led to his departure? Was he asked to leave or was he bailing out?






> Mr Clinton Starr has announced his resignation from the Multiemedia Limited Board of Directors to enable him to concentrate his energies on his new environmental/organic venture, Green Planet Holdings P/L, where he is Executive Chairman, and his family are majority shareholders.




Full announcement here


----------



## McFly

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Yeah... but that is always bull****. They just make up a vaguely acceptable story to appease the shareholders. I want to know the real story.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Yeah... but that is always bull****. They just make up a vaguely acceptable story to appease the shareholders.



Whether or not it is bull**** remains to be seen. Here's a bit of an idea why it's probably true:

Over the last year Clinton was constantly selling MUL at all sorts of levels to come up with money for his second company Green Planet Holding. It was no secret that he was trying to raise money, apparently for "personal matters". It was just unclear what the purpouse of his selling was. Now we know. Whether or not he had enough of MUL is a different story and will only lead to speculations. I for one would be the first to understand if had enough. But overall it doesn't make a difference. When he left he still held 10 million shares plus 5 million options. I doubt that he will dump them at this stage unless the company is really at the brink of going bust. There is no indication that this is the case. He more than likely will hold on to it and get as much money out of MUL as he can. He can now dump the lot on the next run without causing much of a stir as he doesn't have to declare it anymore. In short he can get very rich without having to bother. That's pretty much exactly what I would do if I was a director of MUL. Load up, get out and sell when it starts to run. 



> I want to know the real story.



And you expect to get the real story here? If you want to know the real story you better get in touch with Clinton Starr. Maybe you can invite him over for a BBQ.. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

As feared MUL is slowly falling towards the new issue price of 3 cents where it will probably remain until we learn how much money they got out of the offering. I'm sure glad I didn't put any more money on the table. All offerings have so far failed miserably (except the once way before it hit 1.6 cents) to return value to shareholders. 

The closing date and the AGM are both within a few days so we will know a bit more pretty soon.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## McFly

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

If Starr milks the run every time the stock rises we have a few more months to wait before we see a substantial gain. The problem with MUL is that there are too many short term punters and not enough investors.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

Looks like the shareprice is coming down to match the price of the new offering. So I assume the whole thing will be undersubscribed by a big shot. Interesting times ahead... 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> The problem with MUL is that there are too many short term punters and not enough investors.



That certainly is one of the main problems. And it won't go away anytime soon. I'm wondering what the AGM will show us. They won't look particularly good if the float is falling short of expectations.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all

mul is really starting to look sick now. they need something special to pull it out of the fire before the agm. they have done it before but can they do it this time that is the question??????

regards croc


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Agm has been quite mentioned later on this thread. But what is AGM?


----------



## stockGURU

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Lucstar said:
			
		

> Agm has been quite mentioned later on this thread. But what is AGM?




The Annual General Meeting.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> mul is really starting to look sick now. they need something special to pull it out of the fire before the agm. they have done it before but can they do it this time that is the question??????



Croc, you can't expect the share price to stay above the new issue price. Not with MUL anyway. I would expect 3 cents next week. Not sure if they can come up with news that will push the price up before the offer is closed. Whether they have something ready for the AGM remains to be seen. It's probably the last chance to convince the market that they are serious about their business and more importantly that they are able to produce a stream of income that will be in line with their own forecast. I agree it has been awfully quiet lately but what's more important is the activity behind the curtain with resellers and their ability to sell MUL's solution. Only the AGM will tell us more about that. It's certainly going to be interesting to hear from management how they plan to move on from here.

Only a few more days left, we're almost there 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

" ! Wins Red Cross Disaster Relief Contract in Iran"

Congrats MUL holders.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Yes, good to see some news. I doubt it will do much to the price until the new issue has closed but it will certainly increase the attractivity to sing up for current shareholders. Timing is everything...

I personally think that the more interesting part of the news is at the end: The contract with the Red Cross in Iran follows NewSat’s recent contract wins
with Meeral Company in Iraq and Global Beam Communications in Egypt and
further increases recurring revenues.

MUL has so many resellers and sub contractors working for them, I believe the main source of income is coming out of that kind of business which means we won't really hear about it. It will only show on the reports as they wouldn't announce each and every reseller deal. 

Just my idea. Anyway, another contract secured and it can only be good for the company. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

Well there's the announcement of the contract - Red Cross. not bad.
That should help the rights offer.
Maybe there is a future.


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

Ggggggggrrrrrrrr
Well what an announcement, we have not got Westpac,BHP,GE or such we got the Red Cross well I am still stuck with them as my greed got to me and they didnt reach my sell price looks like I will have to quit for a point or two less tomorrow. I suppose the next annoucement might be the Falklands Island Sheep Farmers Cooperative.


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

Well, I have had enough, I put a sell order in at 0.034 for the morning, see what happens and hope.I will still lose 25 % of my investment but in my opinion if MUL had very good news they would have announced it, I can only see MUl at around 0.03 at best.I'd rather cut my losses and try something else.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

hi all 
i think mul will hit 3.5c today maybe 3.6c it's what i see in the charts. i know all the f/as stuff rewards will come in due course but atm i will hang in there and see what the agm brings. if mul management are really serious about their company they shouldn't let the sp drop to 3c next week.

ps don't like to mention the charts to much these days they use to burn the witchs at the stake in the old days[never did like fire]

regards croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*



> if mul management are really serious about their company they shouldn't let the sp drop to 3c next week.



Maybe you're right about the 3.5 cents but at the moment it can't go higher as long as people can sell and then buy back at 3cents. Now of course not everybody is doing it (me for example) but at 3.5 the wall seems pretty impressive. As far management is concerned, there is only so much they can do. Anyway, the SPP is closing tomorrow so today is pretty much the last chance to sell your shares if you plan to profit from the discounted rate. 

Once this is done, we'll have the AGM on Monday and then the stock is ready to move. I remain bullish as far as the next 6 months are concerned. If these guys can stick to what they said in their forecast, then the share price will seriously increase in early 2005. They just need to proof that they can stick to what they said. I try to read between the lines:


			
				A.Ballantine MUL CEO said:
			
		

> The contract with the Red Cross in Iran follows NewSat’s recent contract wins with Meeral Company in Iraq and Global Beam Communications in Egypt and further increases recurring revenues.



So does that mean that any new contract will be adding recurring revenues ON TOP of what they had in their forecast? That would be excellent news.

Another thing is the option plan for directors. They seem to be pretty sure they'll reach the target by proposing that the minimum net profit after tax has to be 11.6 million before directors are entitled to cash in on this plan.  They'll only get the full monty if they can top 18.9 million which therefore must be something they consider as reasonable (Keeping in mind that these guys are never shy to profit as much as possible with all the options and shares they usually give away to themselves). Well, just thinking. After all I still believe that this company can take the corner and reward me with a nice windfall in 2005.

Happy trading

Stefan

PS: As usual, be aware that I'm holding a substantial amount of shares in MUL.


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

Could someone please posts some info on the AGM. It is an important event and luckily school finishes tommorrow. So i want to make it to the AGM. I didn't get any letters in the mail regarding the AGM.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL holders: Are you taking up the new share offer?*

Luc, you know they do have a website just in case... 

Try this:

http://www.multiemedia.com/investor/pdfs/ASX141.pdf

If you go to the AGM, please listen carefully and report back! I'd appreciate your feedback and general impression you got about management.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The Bollenger bands are very tight with Mul does any of the chartists feel a breakout is close at hand. With the AGM very close now could there be something unexpected to be announced


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

"The Bollenger bands" Tiggy

I've seen this term whiz pass a couple times. Could somone explain to me how it works.
Much appreciated


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

My predictions are that most of the issue will be filled . There have been sufficient sales at 3.4 and 3.5 cents. If most of those sales were current shareholders selling to take up their new entitlement at the lower price company will get their funds and should be liquid until such time as they become cash flow positive .I am the only person on this thread that would appear to have taken up the new issue . If you were a current shareholder ( as at books close for the issue) there was an easy $750 to $1000 to be made by selling at the market price to raise money to take up the new issue. No extra funds were needed to be paid out.  Anyway thankyou again to LUCSTAR on the other thread for pointing this out to me.  KOOKA


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I'm a bit more optimistic than a week ago as far as the SPP is concerned. Monday is the AGM and therefore  everything should be clear for the rest of the week. From now on it should develop into a steady upward trend, provided that we hear nothing but good news on Monday. My MUL portfolio is waiting to grow at a rather impressive rate within the next 6 months. Looking at the past few months, there was nothing but good news and yet the share price didn't go anywhere. Too many uncertain factors still in play, especially the long awaited SPP which is now over.

IMHO this is the turning point from a pump and dump stock into something a bit more serious, backed by solid growth figures. It's either now or never for MUL. I'm still convinced they can make it happen.

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

One more hurdle to jump ... Share consolidation...with more than a billion shares out there it's hard to manage. Afterwards it should be a clear run down the straight... Airwork should bring in some fat contracts in OZ...Newsat might get in bed with the chinese ...O'boy   it's blue skies from hereon... the gravy train is about to depart ...hop on if you can...


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> One more hurdle to jump ... Share consolidation



I'd say this isn't a hurdle. Normally a reverse split isn't regarded as a good thing but for MUL it can only be positive. It will take the daytrading focus away and make any increase in share price more sustainable. I can't wait to see it happen and I've made sure I still have plenty of shares afterwards 

Anyway, I'm not too sure this will happen within the next few months. I guess they have other things to do first. I might be wrong of course. It just looks like something they will consider once the price has moved up a bit. After all, they are keen to see it at more than $1 to list on NASDAQ and for that A LOT has to happen first... Well, we shall see. 

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Somebody sure is dumping MUL shares in the millions this morning...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Does anyone have any feedback re the AGM meeting today?


----------



## tarnor

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

interesting to see the amount of against votes on new issue of options to directors, could have very well have not passed..

I'm not really that impressed with mul hope it comes good for everyone


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> interesting to see the amount of against votes on new issue of options to directors, could have very well have not passed..



Yes, I would have enjoyed that very much. I think it sends a clear signal to the directors that shareholders are not happy about those free give aways at all. I hope that they got the message. 

So the SPP raised a bit more than 3 million dollars which means it was way undersubscribed with less than 50% uptake. The original goal was to get 7.5 million. Another sign that this is clearly the last chance for management given by shareholders. 

Don't know what to take out of that but for now I still stick to the "everything is clear now" idea posted earlier.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

SPP was an opportunity for punters to top up at 3c...Last SPP as stated....no effort was made to promote it....no incentive...one could get heaps of 3.2c on market...last SPP was done brillianltly because they were desperate to get cash ( 6c a share and SP was pumpped up to 12c...once the money was in the bank..SP dropped to 7c in couple of days...they raised 13 million ) . Now, if required, they can get as much money they need from other investors at 3c per share.

Management knows this is their last chance.... perform or perish. However, I think they done a good job in laying the foundation of a sound company albeit with alot of pain to small and long term investors ... we didn't make any money from MUL this year when every boby else was filling the piggy... as one commentator said (if you didn't make money in the share market this year you're a loser..)...but I think MULers are going to have the last laugh...


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
haven't got into reading reports etc of the agm as yet however it was good to see the close of the day @ 3.2c albeit there was a good dump of shares earlier @ 3.2c.

3.1c is now the support level of mul's last forward movement from 1-10-04. if the sp falls below this point the i see it having a further steady decline to 2.4c which of course i definetly don't want to happen.

it is now up to the management to move forward and deliver the goods which they say they have however many at this point of time are sceptical. i still believe they will do it but atm we appear to be on the knife edge.

december generally is not a good month the market however there are always excecptions to the rule let's hope mul is one of them.

my thoughts atm. interested in what you think

regards croc


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

1.5mil @ 3.3c just transacted very interesting

croc


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Chairman's address is a confirmation of what we already know. I have to confess that during the year, at times, I for one was very dirty with management because there was no clear vision...alot of speculation and rumours...and SP dived to 2.4c. At present...it is obvious that MUL is going the right way...the future looks fantastic...the type of business MUL is into (new age Tech and Ads) is going to be around for a long time ... We just need the guys at MUL to run the business well and keep tight books an SP will go up 10X next year...


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Does anyone think Mul will drift under the 3c mark maybe people feel that the announcements will now stop for a while and decide to get out. What do the chartists think of the situation.


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well, MUL dipped briefly below 0.03 today, what is everyones view on this, seems a good possibility it will go under 0.03 next week and stay there now, unfortunately.

My sell order at 0.034 came and went for the week so still have my little lot.I am really indicisive over this stock, part of me even wants to buy some more if it gets into the late 2's as there is a possibility or dare I say probability that the company can come good next year.Management and whether we can trust their projections is the key I feel.

I think the other problem is that a lot of investors are fed up and waiting for MUL to spike so they can sell, this will be at varying prices depending on what price they bought in at, this could certainly stop the share price in it's tracks whenever it tries to break out on good news.What do others think about this theory. :dunno:


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

We can all still make money out of MUL, it's money for old rope,(buy a mil sell a mil) but if you bought in the 4's and 5's its going to be a long wait. I see 2.5 coming (BUYING OPP) and the snippets of news will cause some spikes, unfortunately I cant trade it anymore due to my work. I still hold because it fell again, next spike I am out. The share price will in my opinion not go really anywhere till the company turns a profit and that is still a long way off. Right now this animal is costing me money if I was trading to my plan I would not hold MUL but somehow this company has me trapped, just like poker machines do with gamblers.


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi,
i have mul shares.
i had nothing to do this afternoon, so i thought i'd type multiemedia in google and see what i got. i got the following things that might have been of interest if mul had put them on their website.
they are:
http://www.portaliraq.com/shownews.php?id=158
http://www.arnnet.com.au/index.php?id=325245576
http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/communications/0,2000061791,39157358,00.htm
and a bit older http://www.spacenewsfeed.co.uk/2004/14March2004_8.html

mul could, but dont, point news group readers at these news articles to keep their shareholders informed... in any case they are interesting reading, in context..
d


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

dmargon,

All these articles are referring to old news. The US military deal is more than 1 year old, the Airworks story was mentioned several times in all the reports MUL has provided to shareholders including announcements made on the ASX. The same goes for the VOIP technology. You see, all these news don't related to MONEY (except for the US military but that's way too old now) which is why MUL isn't going anywhere until they proof to shareholders that they can stick to their forecast. It is a mistery how they think they can come up with that sort of profit without announcing new deals every week. Maybe their calculations are based on what they already have but I highly doubt that. So every week that passes without news, is taken as an indication that they can't get enough deals to make it happen. The last deal was the red cross one. Before that it was VERY quiet for way too long. Believe me, if MUL has something to brag about, they won't waste a second to post it everywhere. During the AGM investors were assured that management is feeling confident that they can achieve the goals. But there was no detailed explaination how. They also haven't shed any light on the HIBIS business. How many government supported installations have they done since it became available? 

I'm holding a lot of MUL and I will keep doing so because now is not the time to quit. The time to run was a year ago. Now is the time to sit and wait to see if they can finally turn this into a profitable business which will certainly have a major impact on its share price. 

There's no point in searching Google for news. If there's news worth mentioning then MUL will mention it. 

Anyway, let's see what happens next. It could well fall bellow 3 cents again for a short while but I would expect it to hold around these levels. You never know what happens next with MUL. A stock that can trade 500million shares in a day is always good for a surprise or two...

It's a pitty that shareholders have to wait for so long but that's how it is. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

your right stefan, the news is old, but gleaning any data that correlates muls rare releases is worthwile. it amazes me that a company that seems to have such an enormous franchise as mul with its satelite business cant seem to make business. i mean, they have all of india, asia, australia(, which i would have thought would have meant that they could resell their bandwidth to telstra to help them with their non city communications woes), and china. they get some stuff in the middle east. obviously they have one distributor that can see the value of the solution, but for the other 3billion people under their satelites noone can seem to sell their products. it seems that they are getting a bigger and bigger headcount, but i cant see any reveue from them.. i hope they arent just yes men.
oh well.
we can just wait and see what they can do with such a wonderful opportunity. although sadly its not too uncommon that good opportunities are wasted because of bad management decisions.
d


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> we can just wait and see what they can do with such a wonderful opportunity. although sadly its not too uncommon that good opportunities are wasted because of bad management decisions.



You're certainly right. Management has yet to proof that they are worth the amount of money shareholders have put up their xxxxx. I for one think they are a bunch of lunatics with little credentials but I've made that statement many times before. Now that one of them has resigned, they are actually planning to add another one. I wonder what benefit that would bring to the company. This would only be good if the guy would be a well known figure and I highly doubt that they can get someone like that. 



> which i would have thought would have meant that they could resell their bandwidth to telstra to help them with their non city communications woes



You're kidding. Telstra has it's own product and they'd die rather than using something else. You see, the MUL solution may be technically superior to what Telstra and Optus have to offer but regional farmers and remote stations don't need 4mbit download. So the lame 512KB Telstra has to offer on their satellite will be enough. Keep in mind that everything new takes it's time to find a place in the market. You can't expect people to jump onto the MUL solution just because it's available. There may be millions of people in the covered area but how many of them are in a position to pay for such a solution? Yet alone, why would you need it if your living somewhere in Africa? Wouldn't you have other more important issues? MUL is not focusing on SOHO users. They are after the business customers and convincing them takes some time and effort. It can all be done. But it takes time. 

I'll hang in there to see how we go in the first quarter of 2005. That will certainly show us whether or not the goals can be achieved.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

interesting point about telstra stefan. however there is nothing to stop telstra adding the product to its portfolio to show its trying, even if it doesnt intend pushing the product.
as far as the rest of the world is concerned, there are heaps of companies just dying to get bandwidth in these countries, and just because there are lots of people struggling to keep their rice bowls filled, there are more indaviduals than australians in these countries that are incredibly rich. ive worked in these regions for years. even in the south pacific, its not that thhe companies dont have money to afford a 4mb connection, its simply not available, and it criples their poor countries economies. this type of service for many is incredibly important. and if they really want it heaps of government or non government egencies (Especially the Europeans and Japanese) are dying to hand out the cash to subsiidise usage of this type of technology.
in the end i come from the half full part of the world, its easy fr these huys to say its half empty..
i think (and agree with you) they probably need a director, who can drive the business a little more, rather than the absent Chuck, (who knows what he does!) and the chairman, who appears to say whatever adrian asks. im sure they have had the opportunity in the past, however it will be difficult for any director to win a vote in this environment...
d


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> just because there are lots of people struggling to keep their rice bowls filled, there are more indaviduals than australians in these countries that are incredibly rich.



I agree. There are indeed VERY rich people in these areas. My point is more that MUL is not targeting indivuals but companies. And these deals often take several months to complete. You see, they are offering this broadband at sea thing to put on your yacht, giving you broadband in the middle of the ocean. Sounds great, costs 30'000 dollars and therefore won't be picked up by the average sailor. Interesting solution for container ships and fleets but to sell this you will need a lot of time and effort. The same goes for companies with several offices around the globe or middle east. They will have to change over their technology to satellite systems and they probably already invested money into something similar which just isn't as good. But for the time being they are stuck with it until they can write it off. Again, my point is time. MUL will get deal out of this area and I personally am much more in favour of the Middle East than Australia in terms of potential customers for the same reason you mentioned in your posting. They sure do have a lot of money. I'm sure we will get more news. Now is the time to be patient. What I've been waiting for is now about to unfold. We shall see if it's any good. I sure think it is.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Is my watch playing tricks on me? Or is MUL not opening at scheduled time today?


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

So the new issue is over and done with, shares have been placed and we now have a hefty 1372416167 shares floating around. No wonder the share price is correcting itself to reflect the new amount of shares in the market. Anyway, one more remark. Only one of the directors felt like spending $5000 to participate in the purchase plan. All the other guys probably didn't give a **** as they are swimming in MUL shares which they mostly got for free or at ridiculous discounts. 

It's a pitty, really. Anyhow, now let's see what happens over the next quarter. They better make it worth my time...

Some lucky guy got paid 5million shares for strategic financial consulting. One has to wonder what sort of advice to got out of this...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stefan, i think the advice was how to screw the shareholder....


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The shareholders are screwing themselves.

If this thread is any indication of the thought sequence of shareholders in this company then its no mystery to me.

Have a good read.
Every possible "hope" is dragged up at every single turn of price either positive or negative.

Guessing of whos thinking what.
Guessing of why that happened or what effect that or this will have.

Look at the chart its not hard to see what the market thinks.
Yet every time I open this thread people are hypothesising what the next move will bring.

Ive read all the posts.
Some people bought at 1.6c and watched it go to 10c plus and STILL HOLD ( I find that remarkable!!)
Some have also bought all the way down (I find that suicidal!!)
Some have watched the price reciently rise to 5c and still hold and still buy as its falling (Seriously thats just plain crazy).

Your not looking at the FACTS.
There is a wealth of fundamental information about this company yet the analysis of it that I see here is plain self serving.

(1)They cant turn a profit.
(2)The cant raise funds from conventional lending institutions.
(3)Even the directors wont put their own funds in to grow the company.
(4)One director sold up and left.
(5)Their rights issue fell short! well short
(6)The stock is trading below the issue price.

How can any clearly thinking person (one not involved in the fear and greed of holding such a lemon) make a continued decision to hold and in worst cases actually buy more of this stock!!

Ill say it again.
If it rises buy it particularly on good news---you may not get the full rise but if your watching it youll see it-------It may never come and you may well see the companies delisting first as an un secured creditor youll no recieve anything back from your holding.

This is NOT the way to trade profitably

tech


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Tech,
Points well taken. I find my holding remarkable myself. I've never made a secret that MUL is my high risk crazy investment which I just like to have. In my view, which I admit has nothing to do with technical or reasonable analysis in any way, this sucker stock has the potential to turn into something more reaonsable and I stuck it into my head that I will profit from it all the way and not just on an occasional run. After all, it is a typical small cap stock. When you invest into a dog, you better have your reasons. I do have mine and they have nothing to do with charts or fundamentals otherwise I would have never gone anywhere near it. I'm holding for 2 years and during that period I will not seize to post my frustration whenever I feel it's appropriate. Ok, so far it's been appropriate for almost the whole period of 18 months. I have 6 months to do. When I bought it I looked into their product and the industry itself. Being involved in it I considered it worth a shot. I know how long it takes to establish something like that so I gave them 2 years. If they can turn this around within that period, then I'm making a profit and if they can't make it then I'll most likely make a very small profit or a loss. I honestly do not believe that they will run out of steam within the next 6 months. We will have very clear measures to compare their results in the coming months. 

I do not believe that you can make lots of money out of MUL by buying and selling it during runs. You WILL get stuck. It is running up and down way too quick. If you get stuck 1 out of 3 times, then chances are your profits are all gone quickly. My average is 2.2 cents and I consider that as reasonably low to feel optimistic for the next few months.

In the end only time will tell. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ill disappear back into cyberspace,but couldnt stand by and watch this irresponsibility any longer!


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Speaking more fom a fundamentals viewpoint, I think this company is at the cusp at the moment.

The company appears to be desparately fighting for survival. 
The odds don't look too good from where I sit. The chairmans speech was not encouraging  and lack of director support is worrying.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Tech, 



> This is NOT the way to trade profitably



You're assuming that my MUL holding is reflecting my way of trading. If that was the case then I wouldn't exist anymore. I beg to differ. 

I never recommended MUL to anyone. In fact, I've made it quite clear that this is a high risk thing and everybody has to find his own way to trade it. Your assumption that my advice is irresponsible would be true if I had indeed told members of this forum to invest into MUL but I have not. 

Guessing what may be in store next is just a typical thing to do for a penny stock. Why wouldn't you? There are many exciting things that could eventuate and there are many potential dangers that may come true. 

Is MUL a save way to invest your money? Geez, surely not. Is it wise to hold on instead of selling for a quick profit? That's something that depends on each individual. If taxation is an issue then holding on may still proof to be the better way especially as you can't trade MUL for a profit each and every time it runs or falls. 

However, lots of people are holding MUL shares and lots of people have lost money or got stuck in it at some point. This is why this thread gets so much attention. After all, MUL is one of the most heavily traded stocks in the market and you can either ignore it and live a happy live or you can talk about it and still live a happy live. Lots of MUL holders are frustrated with its performance and management. Why they are still holding on to it is none of my business. I have my reaons and as long as I'm holding it, I will keep posting about it. Others have different views and surely one of those many views will eventually turn out to be the right one. 

Whether or not MUL is an irresponsible investment depends on the way you look at it. 

Your advice is to stay away from it and my idea is that I will stick with it now that I've come this far. They are either going to live up to their forecast or fail. I believe that the first quarter of 2005 will be crucial and that's just a couple of months away. 

Sure, it could crash and I will lose money. That's the nature of a penny stock. If this was my only investment then I would probably have a slightly different view but MUL is not my make it or break it investment. 

Anyway, your input is always based on hard technical facts and surely a wake up call for all investors who are hanging in there for whatever reason to check if it's really worth it. You have a method of trading which doesn't allow for high risk plays and that's most certainly the only responsible way to trade. I just like to have a go at a high risk stock while keeping an eye on my long term portfolio.

I say it again: Investing in MUL is nothing but high risk. There is no fundamental and no technical reason why you would invest in it. Maybe we will see some fundamentals eventuate within the next months but that's exactly why it is high risk.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Your not looking at the FACTS.
> There is a wealth of fundamental information about this company yet the analysis of it that I see here is plain self serving.
> 
> (1)They cant turn a profit.
> (2)The cant raise funds from conventional lending institutions.
> (3)Even the directors wont put their own funds in to grow the company.
> (4)One director sold up and left.
> (5)Their rights issue fell short! well short
> (6)The stock is trading below the issue price.
> 
> 
> tech




Dont see any technicals here Stef.!

Ill add another fundamental.
Financial adviser is paid in shares!
Now the optimist would see this as 'He must be confident in the Company to take payment in shares'
I see it as ---- issue is under subscribed so pay him in shares that way its not out of the cheque book which is pretty sick.
5 mill x 3.4c say thats the value at the time of payment $170K
Value now $145K so whos smarter the financial guy or the directors who paid him? (Unless ofcourse the financial guy sold days ago!).

Stef.
This isnt the way for ANYONE to trade profitably and I see the average down type trade on this site on most small caps.
Not once have I see you or anyone else pipe up and say 'Hang on here do you really want to do that!"
These are the 97% of failing traders.
Very few here seem to be interested in how to trade profitably a few who do trade profitably have kept in contact by private posts and email.
The only ones I see post on the forum are arguably not profitable traders.
You may well be Stef but from what I see there isnt a great deal of evidence to support that!

Ill bet most traders ride em up and then ride em down!
Id hardly call a 6 mth opportunity to take 400% plus profit in your case Stef a short term trade!
What I see most here is the most common error in trading.
Not knowing when to
Holdem or Foldem..

tech


----------



## malachii

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Interesting announcement this afternoon - I'm not sure how this will affect the stock in the short term but it shows that there is some thought to the future.


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Originally Posted by Tech A

"Very few here seem to be interested in how to trade profitably a few who do trade profitably have kept in contact by private posts and email.
The only ones I see post on the forum are arguably not profitable traders.
You may well be Stef but from what I see there isnt a great deal of evidence to support that!"


You seem to be trying to pick a fight with everyone on here Tech A, not quite sure why.

For your information everyone on here definately does want to trade profitably, and a lot of us do so, that does not mean to say that we all need to contact you through email, I have enjoyed all posts on here (almost),  yours included but I do not need you inferring that to trade profitably I need to contact you, I am doing fine thanks, enjoying the "Bull " run and learning as I go.Any constructive posts by yourself are well received, you are doing yourself no favours posting ones like this that are  almost confrontational.


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Looks like the market is definately reacting to the annoucement slowly and steadily.


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				malachii said:
			
		

> Interesting announcement this afternoon - I'm not sure how this will affect the stock in the short term but it shows that there is some thought to the future.




i think its because they need more money, and cant get any more locally..

d


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Tech,


> Not knowing when to Holdem or Foldem..



We talk about this again in March. 

Just one thing to consider:
Savings on CGT are well worth considering even on a 400% profit if your circumstances are right. 

You may argue that you could trade MUL several times while I keep holding but keep in mind that you can't do it successfully each time. You only need one failure to eat up your profits quicker than you can analyse a chart.



> You may well be Stef but from what I see there isnt a great deal of evidence to support that!



IMHO this is not a place where people proof that they are successful traders. This is a place where traders meet to talk about whatever is on their minds. Some are after tips, others are after different views and some are just here to have a chat with fellow traders. If we all had to proof how successful we are, then this board would become a rather strange place to be. 

I know you have been very active in showing your method and I think it's sad that you no longer do. You shouldn't get too upset because of me and my MUL holdings. I'm holding many other shares and I have no intention to talk about most of them. 

A few points regarding your "fundamentals":

(1)They cant turn a profit.
They have forecast a positive cash flow for early 2005. Whether or not they can do that remains to be seen. It's a bit premature to say that they can't turn a profit. They have failed to produce one so far.

(2)The cant raise funds from conventional lending institutions.
Hm, that's the conclusion you come up with based on the many new fund raisers they had in the past. I can't argue whether or not that's true.

(3)Even the directors wont put their own funds in to grow the company.
This is indeed a sad thing to see but nevertheless it has been like that for the last 2 years and nothing much changed.

(4)One director sold up and left.
They come and go. Again, you assume that he had enough. We don't know how many shares he's holding nor do we know the reason he left.

(5)Their rights issue fell short! well short
Yep. As predicted. It wasn't particularly tempting at any stage. Will they now run out of money? I highly doubt that. 

(6)The stock is trading below the issue price.
Bad news for those who bought into the issue. Not surprising really. If the share price was at 3.2 cents before the new issue then the price would have to go down reflecting the new number of shares. Anyway, it is actually trading at 3.2 cents as we speak.


(7)Financial adviser is paid in shares!
They have paid all their "services" in shares. It's almost a tradition. Even the web designer got paid in shares. Whether or not it is wise to do it is another point. I don't have a problem with that as long as the amount of shares are in moderation. It would appear that this hasn't always been the case in the past and I mentioned it more than once before. 

MUL is running on news and that's it. There is nothing to support this stock other than news about deals. We just had another news release and they are now listed on the OTC market in the US. Wondering what that's going to do to the share price over the next few weeks.



> Very few here seem to be interested in how to trade profitably a few who do trade profitably have kept in contact by private posts and email.



Well, not everybody who's trading profitably is keeping in touch. There are indeed DIFFERENT ways to trade the market. I can only hope that your and everybody else's success will continue so that we all end up with nice gains.

It still comes down to our 2 different views. You think that MUL is a dog and should be avoided or only traded on runs. I think MUL is worth my money and following my trading plan with MUL I have yet to be shown that I'm wrong. I'm currently up 40% and even for a 2 year holding that isn't too bad at all. Once I get closer to a million bucks, I'll let you know. 



Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

dmargon,


> i think its because they need more money, and cant get any more locally..



It is a long term goal for MUL to list on the NASDAQ. They have shown interest for the OTC a year ago and it's finally happening. 

Interesting point:
To list on the NASDAQ, the share price has to be above US$1. I think we may see a reverse split sooner than I thought. It would be excellent timing if they would stick to their forecast and then have a split in March/April but let's just see how things unfold. There are many more restrictions and I somehow think the board is still living in the DOT-COM area where a stock listed on NASDAQ would lead to stellar gains just because it's on there.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stef ,Proper and anyone else interested .

Lets move this to General Discussion.

I do wish to discuss this without turning it into a slinging match (Ill keep my side of the bargain).

Its a touchy topic but one that needs to be addressed.
Im out tonight but may have time in the morning Ill start the thread anyway so comments (If any on the Mul posts can be posted).


----------



## Mofra

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Just a question regarding the following:



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Interesting point:
> To list on the NASDAQ, the share price has to be above US$1. I think we may see a reverse split sooner than I thought. It would be excellent timing if they would stick to their forecast and then have a split in March/April but let's just see how things unfold. There are many more restrictions and I somehow think the board is still living in the DOT-COM area where a stock listed on NASDAQ would lead to stellar gains just because it's on there.




If the board believe this, is it responsible for the board to pursue a NASDAQ listing just for a hope based ST rise in the stock price? Surely the board should be more concerned with the long term profitability of the company from a fundamentally based viewpoint?

Just wondering, if any MUL holders (whether you're holding at a profit or loss) were not holding the stock and held cash instead - would you buy it now?


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Surely the board should be more concerned with the long term profitability of the company from a fundamentally based viewpoint?



Mofra, yes you're right. That's what the board should be. I have hope that they are. But they have yet to proof it to me as a shareholder. I have not seen much coming out of this board that would have convinced me that they're serious enough. By that I mean that the constant issue of new "insentitives" as they call it has to stop. How much insentitive does a board need to be motivated enough? These guys are each holding millions and millions of shares with millions and millions of options attached to them. If they where serious they would stop this madness and commit their own money to show some confidence. Nope, all they do is spoiling themselves with more free issues.

That's my main point and the main reason why I don't like this board of directors. Now that doesn't mean that they can't delivery a result. I'm just fed up with their behaviour.

As far as your second point is concerned:
If I had no shares in MUL and cash at hand, I would consider two things:
- Can I commit a certain amount of money into a high risk gamble, with the option to make a loss or even having to write it off? 
- For how long can I hold on to it? 

If the answer is "yes" and "at least 6 months" to the above question, then I would put some money into MUL. Otherwise I'd stay well away watching the drama unfold and probably trying to jump on once it starts moving. (Just as Tech has put it.) 

There is something else you need to think about. What are you trying to achieve with this? A quick 10% or something a bit more serious that may never eventuate?

Questions... All these things to consider just to make a few bucks... 

Never forget: MUL is high risk for at least another few months. IMHO this will change once they proof that they can meet their forecast.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hm, according to their news release the ticker is MLTEY. According to the OTC Webpage (www.otcbb.com) the ticker ist MLTEF. I never had anything to do with ADR's and I'm wondering when they will start trading. I know it was approved on the 6/12 but what does that mean for a start date?

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> That's my main point and the main reason why I don't like this board of directors. Now that doesn't mean that they can't delivery a result. I'm just fed up with their behaviour.
> 
> Stefan




Stefan, in my observation, there isnt a board, its just Adrian and 2 rubber stampers, thats probably why clinton left (irrespective of his abilities). I have yet to see a Directors or Chairmans statement or action that shows any leadership, or comittement to the shareholders. Anyway with a non exec Chairman and a non exec Director and Adrian, what can they do, have a renumeration meeting? of course even that has to smell as there isnt enough of them...


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Stefan, in my observation, there isnt a board, its just Adrian and 2 rubber stampers



Another way to put it. 
They mentioned they will add another director so we'll see what that will do. 
Hopefully he'll be able to add some value but they'll have to find one first...

The board sucks. The product does not. I have put my money into the product. Comes 2005 we'll see if it eventuates.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Good on Y Stefan, 4 info about OTC web site... Come on Guys forget MUL Board and all the usless spec...lets find and share information that might benefit us and fatten our wallets... This is the silly season ; Gold drops 20 bucks in a day...oil $ 20 a barrel in few weeks...50 companies on my watch list have dropped more than 30% in 2 weeks...for no reason what so ever.. no falt of board ..chartists...or Gurus...it's crazy but this is the market we're in..So don't be surprise if for no reason what so ever MUL goes up to 10c..it happened last year 12.5c.... they had 750 mil shares then...were operating from a shed and had less than $2 mil MV... Today, 1.3 billion shares...but look what they have !!... MV of $40mil...good business premises and a good name in the industry ++++ al the contracts... business diversity...and above all ..AIRWORKS...if the later turns out to be a goer..we'll swim in rivers of gold.. Can't see no reason why it wouldn't...ciao


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				funnyone said:
			
		

> 50 companies on my watch list have dropped more than 30% in 2 weeks...for no reason what so ever.. no falt of board ..chartists...or Gurus...it's crazy but this is the market we're in..So don't be surprise if for no reason what so ever MUL goes up to 10c.




RUBBISH

There is NO mystery to stocks falling for no aparent reason.


Simply there is no buyer interest.
There is no perceived value.
They are not seen by the market as sound investments which will grow with time.

I for one will be very suprised if MUL rises to 10c for no aparent reason.
Unlike a stock falling a stock will rise ONLY if investors/Traders percieve value.

Since its rise to 12c MUL hasnt been seen as a growth stock and no amount of talking/hypothosising/guessing and complaining will alter that.


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Posted by *TECH*
> *RUBBISH*
> 
> There is NO mystery to stocks falling for no aparent reason.
> 
> 
> Simply there is no buyer interest.
> There is no perceived value.
> They are not seen by the market as sound investments which will grow with time.




Tell me Tech, How come few weeks ago buyers were scooping up MUL at 3.6c...half a billion shares...same as..GLB at 70c today it's 40c....MRE  at $3  today $1.8 etc...few dozen more...what makes the situation change so dramatically, in few weeks, to apply your 3 reasons...
Perhaps, like myself buyers are interested, but have no cash left to pick up these bargains..I topped up my MUL parcel @ 2.8c with every cent I had to spare... we could only wait and see who's right...


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> I for one will be very suprised if MUL rises to 10c for no aparent reason. Unlike a stock falling a stock will rise ONLY if investors/Traders percieve value.



Yep. I agree. MUL will never go to 10cents again for no reason. It went there once and there really was no reason supporting it so it came all the way back down again. MUL will only ever raise again if they can turn it into a profit. Everybody is waiting to see if that eventuates. 

I still think it can be done. I base this not on some strange asumptions rumors or speculations but on what this company has achieved so far. It's not that nobody is buying their stuff. They have some valid sources generating income and the biggest hope beside the sat contracts is Airworks. Seems to be regarded as a big source of income by management. 

I would be VERY surprised if they have put this earning forecast anywhere else but close to the lowest expectations they had in mind. Compare it with what they put forward in their latest management option plan. 

Anyway, enough MUL for the day. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

FUN in reply to your question


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Sorry forgot the yellow circle in the last chart!!


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Good work Tech... I accept your demonstration about GLB...y're pretty spot on...I've done OK with GLB, mid year, following this trend albeit without much knowledge about charts as you've outlaid. GLB is a good business run by good blokes they'll get a break sometime next year.
what I was trying to say before is this market is so volatile that we just can't relly on fundamentals...one has to take a punt to win big.....or crash big !!!
my instinct with MUL is a big win..I've been following  this stock for 3 years... I've played the game with voicenet and davenet in 2000 they were like MUL but "went to god" because their technology became old in 2 years... MUL Satellite would be insignificant next year ... there is no hope for MDT  distribution...margins are so thin..it will pay the rent...but Airworks it's a different story.... without it... I would have dumped my entire MUL parcel.
I talk alot about rivers of gold...anyone in this game should know what advertisment brings in dollar terms..."rivers of gold"...If Airworks follow the foot steps of woolworth in OZ and later India and China as stated...imagine the potential and liquidity...


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				funnyone said:
			
		

> what I was trying to say before is this market is so volatile that we just can't relly on fundamentals...one has to take a punt to win big.....or crash big !!!
> 
> my instinct with MUL is a big win
> If  Airworks follow the foot steps of woolworth in OZ and later India and China as stated...imagine the potential and liquidity...




Funny.
With Fundamental analysis the issue is and always will be TIMING.
Atleast Technical analysis can assist in this area and your not wasting time, money,effort,trading stocks which in YOUR mind have potential but the general populace in the market dont agree------YET.(They may never agree).

I certaintly dont agree that you need to take a big punt to win big,crashing Big should never be an option and you should in all your investment endeavours have in place stratagies to avoid or minimise loss.

Instincts--------will have no impact on how the market sees a stock.

If--- delete from your vocabulary (along with Could/Should/Hope/Maybe.)and replace with IS

tech


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Written by Stefan
"I do not believe that you can make lots of money out of MUL by buying and selling it during runs. You WILL get stuck." 
The majority of my MUL shares have been acquired by buying and selling during runs, as I have retained my profit in shares by only selling an amount equal to my purchase price, so I have made money. What do you call lots of money? With the volumes traded someone has to make money, also someone may be losing, as regards to being stuck, are 1.3bil holders stuck. Well I suppose I am stuck, or am I. The stock will run up again and I will sell, are you talking hours,days,weeks,months. I was attracted to MUL by a good product and also the fact that it was a volume trading stock with an opportunity to make a quick buck which I have done. I am now really peeved with the company and think I can make better(quicker) money elsewhere, I am not desperate to sell but will be out shortly. 
Are you saying don't sell on the next run, lets hold and watch it go higher, we will send a message conveying that we expect MUL to head north. HO HO I belive in Santa Claus too. If so I am still selling because I dont believe the crap anymore, it has to make a profit and it hasn't, how many companies come in below their expected forecasts???
Good luck MUL holders


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

brer,


> I have retained my profit in shares by only selling an amount equal to my purchase price, so I have made money



Excuse me, but just because you sold an amount equal to the purchase price does by no means lead to the assumption that you made money. You may hold a profit but that's different from having made money. 



> What do you call lots of money?



That's up to each investor to decide. I just do not hold MUL for a quick buck. 



> as regards to being stuck, are 1.3bil holders stuck.



Come on now. There aren't 1.3 billion holders out there. Or do they all hold 1 share? 



> Well I suppose I am stuck, or am I



Being stuck in a stock is a term relating to the situation where you are holding a stock worth less than what you paid for. If that's the case then yes, you're stuck. I'm not. I'm still holding a profit on MUL. I don't know how much money you made out of it so far by selling and buying and I don't know your personal situation. 



> Are you saying don't sell on the next run, lets hold and watch it go higher



I don't know where you get that impression from. I certainly will hold MUL for another few months but I'm not saying you should do the same. You have to find your own way of trading it. Only the end result will show which idea was the most efficient one. I do see a chance that they can stick to their earning forecast and as such I do believe that my idea will work out. Yours may as well. Selling on the next run probably won't hurt you. Why would it? 



> HO HO I belive in Santa Claus too. If so I am still selling because I dont believe the crap anymore, it has to make a profit and it hasn't, how many companies come in below their expected forecasts?



Sure, that's your decision. I'm saying they have produced a forecast just now. All we had before was a Findlay report from a stockbroker who got paid in MUL shares to write it. What did you expect? I was pissed as well to read it and I've mentioned that report a few times before. Anyway, now management has produced a forecast and they have linked their insentitive options to it. That's what I like about it. Now we actually can measure what these guys are doing. If they fail then I will dump my shares as well. If they live up to the forecast then I will keep holding.  

No offence, but your posting is a bit confusing.
You did have a chance to get out on the last run up to 5 cents. Why didn't you take it? Hoping for more? 

I have made my position on MUL very clear. And I don't intend to discuss it any longer. It's a pointless thing to do. I do accept everybody's view on MUL and as long as you can realise your goals out of it, that's prefect. I will keep holding until I know exactly whether they live up to their own forecast or not.

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Oh well, its up to you if you don't want to discuss it (your position,your business) or MUL any more. Yes I have made money because my decision is now  to sell, and sell they will, unless they go into administration on Monday. 
I should rephrase (are 1.3bil holders stuck.) to the holders of 1.3bil shares stuck or is 1.4bil, please feel free to correct me. I chose the term stuck because thats how I felt with MUL, I do believe I got attached to the stock and lost my discipline.This brief loss of discipline was probably caused by greedy eyes looking  and waiting for the next spike, I should have sold in October damn lack of discipline. I did once believe MUL had a future now I dont believe the management HAVE THE ABILITY to make the company profitable, so selling on the next run will definately not hurt me, it will give me the opportunity to make another profit elsewhere. 
The risk to my capital is always my main thought in trading and in MUL it is now too great, successful trading comes down to one simple thing, your plan and entering and exiting at the right time. My choice now is to stick to my original trading plan and I hope I can continue to be successful because I was heading in the wrong direction,what happened to me in MUL could quite easily extend to my decisions in other stocks
I cant recall who said this but you probably do 
Plan the trade and trade the plan.
Each to our own I suppose (Plan) sorry you wont be around to discuss MUL anymore.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> sorry you wont be around to discuss MUL anymore.



brer, I said I'm not going to discuss MY position in MUL anymore. I'll keep posting if there's something interesting going on. But in all fairness, it should be said that MUL gets way too much attention. Especially within my own strategy of holding on to it until we see the figures. That's going to take another couple of months and therefore I may just as well sit and wait instead of talking about it twice a day. Anyway, we shall see. It's a high volume stock it gets a lot of attention as lots of people are holding MUL shares.

Time will tell. I wish you luck and a big spike so that you can sell your shares.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Its all gone very quiet in this forum, although nothing looks like setting the high vol trading for a while now as we all wait for new orders to surface.

I would think that the price could go back to 025c if there is no news in January 2005.

We just have to sit it out. The first QTR should tell the story


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

yea, it has gone quiet. we need stefan to keep us pumped! : 
there isnt a lot to keep the stock up, for a potential investor who simply looks at the share price over the last year, and the number of shares, and the number of options on the table, and the fact that the company hasnt ever made a profit itr is reasonable to asking why bother...
but of course there are people like us who hope that they can do something with the windfall of the satelite business, and that they can live up to their promise of profitability.. we can only hope..
have a great christmas, and safe new year, and may there be a little mul present under the tree for us all.
d


----------



## DTM

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I agree, we definitely need Stefan.  I've enjoyed his postings, especially on Foreign exchange.  I wish I knew as much as he does.  I've learned a lot just by his postings.


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

someone is off loading some big packages today at .027 ?


----------



## ers_6

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

anyone have any idea whats behind it, i hold a number of these shares....


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I can't locate any trading results for mltey on the bank of new york adr profile. It was last quoted at $2.07, which appears to be .027 cents. So it may be fluctuating with the exchange rate.
Regards


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> FUN in reply to your question




Enjoyed your analysis of GLB, thanks Tech, it's helping me out with my learning curve.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
i believe MUL will be very good to the shareholders in the 1st quarter of 05 and todays trading indicated to me that it is starting to consolidate and move forward as we are now coming out of the holiday period. where it will finish is anyones guess but like before it will more than likely be volitile for a while.

regards croc


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Croc
Sorry mate, todays trading indicated nothing to me apart from the clever boys are leaving it alone, todays volume is clouded by Australia being on holiday, so I would not call it consolidation, i still hold 300,000 not much by any means, but its really dead capital. I have been waiting for the spike tried to sell at 3.4, 3.3, 3.1 wish i never touched it, definately out on the next spike. THERE is better value elsewhere, i cant see MUL going anywhere I just hope I'm wrong for all who hold. I have traded MUL and got caught in the hype thats the reason i still hold, its not a loss for me yet, but. 
There is nothing to indicate a next 1/4 improved loss result, if there is please let me know.
Have a happy and profitable new year


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ah, let's start the new year with a posting in my much loved MUL thread 

I'd say the 1st quarter of 2005 will be an interesting one. While I can't see indications that they will produce the numbers they mentioned in their forecast (it's been awfully quiet on the news front for a while now) I also have to say that we don't have any idea what they based that forecast on. It could well be that they are perfectly capable of matching or even beat the forecast which is clearly the only aceptable result to move this stock anywhere. If they miss their own targets then the stock will end up trading below 2 cents as investors will leave looking for much better options out there, frustrated that it may take yet another 6 months until their cashflow turns positive. 

Realisticly I'd say that the share price won't do anything dramatic until figures are confirmed. It may well run on any new deals announced but substantial gain will not start before they proof their own words. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
i refer back to my previous post 29-12-04.
normally stocks with low volume around holiday periods or at the end of the finacial year trend down which has predominently been the case with MUL generally on low vol and no announcements. however since 24-12-04 MUL has bounced of its low of 2.7c to 3c with a close of 2.9c as of 31-12-04.

3c atm represents the next resistance level in its movement forward which i don't think will take long to consume on its way forward.

tomorrow the market will open for the new year and i still expect MUL to be positive in the first quarter however as previously mentioned could be very volitile as its previous performance has indicated.

ride the waves and take profits has to be the way to go wiyh MUL.

good luck to all i think we are moving forward from here.

regards croc


----------



## stockGURU

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

With MUL having already won a contract to provide high speed satellite internet services to the Red Cross for their disaster relief in Iran I wonder whether there is a possibility there could be some demand for their services from those involved with the reconstruction efforts in the wake of the earthquake and tsunamis in S.E. Asia?


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all 
not a very good day at all accross the board on the market in general today, however MUL once again managed to hold its own on yet again low volume.
there has to be a message here for us all     is it be patient its about to happen soon? 
i must admit atm i see no reason to sell but it looks like the board is saying buy get in now. i'm already in and are now waiting for it all to happen, hopefully it will be soon.

definetly would like some inside info 
regards croc


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				crocdee said:
			
		

> hi all
> not a very good day at all accross the board on the market in general today,
> 
> *Self reasoning why MUL dropped a few ticks.*
> 
> however MUL once again managed to hold its own on yet again low volume.
> 
> *No one is interested in buying this non performer yet again.*
> 
> there has to be a message here for us all     is it be patient its about to happen soon?
> 
> *Hmm where do you see this message---------of course I forgot you hold the stock!*
> 
> i must admit atm i see no reason to sell but it looks like the board is saying buy get in now.
> 
> *Its saying bugger all.*
> 
> i'm already in and are now waiting for it all to happen, hopefully it will be soon.
> 
> *Hope wont help.*
> 
> definetly would like some inside info
> 
> *AH the truth rises to the surface--------You have no idea your stuck and cant face taking your loss and moving on.
> 
> But there is a 1% chance that things could swing to the positive so hang in there and let trades like JRV up 43% yesterday pass you by.*
> 
> regards croc




*Human nature never ceases to amaze me this thread should be archived for all time so traders can see first hand the sheer stupidity of the public.
This would have to be one of the best threads on human psychology in trading you will ever see.
LEARN FROM IT*


----------



## positivecashflow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> *Human nature never ceases to amaze me this thread should be archived for all time so traders can see first hand the sheer stupidity of the public.*
> *This would have to be one of the best threads on human psychology in trading you will ever see.*
> *LEARN FROM IT*



Great comment tech/a!


----------



## wayneL

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> *Human nature never ceases to amaze me this thread should be archived for all time so traders can see first hand the sheer stupidity of the public.
> This would have to be one of the best threads on human psychology in trading you will ever see.
> LEARN FROM IT*





:-X  LOL


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

tech/a

JRV openned @ 3.8c and closed @3.3c yesterday thats a fall not 43% increase that was the day before. guess your not always right with the facts eh. 

croc


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> *Human nature never ceases to amaze me this thread should be archived for all time so traders can see first hand the sheer stupidity of the public.
> This would have to be one of the best threads on human psychology in trading you will ever see.
> LEARN FROM IT*




Aww! Come on Tech, so they're having a bad run, don't have to rub salt into it! There's no point being so aggressive you could've said the same thing without being so blunt. But I must admit your comments are on target, just might be nice to tone it down abit as the MUL holders have clearly decided to Hold, come what may, that's just the way it works, each to his own. I know you're only trying to help them but it is their decision in the end.
Just my opinion but I hope for all the MUL holders that they're taking ALL views on board.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Croc.
Rich.

*Im wrong more often than Im right*.

Ill call a spade a spade if the language above is too tough then this is a forum of big girls blouses.

Im not interested in being right or wrong just profitable.

*Ive been here 6 mths.In that time.
MUL had an announcement that was going to send price skyward-------
Didnt make grass level.
MUL Had a director leave so then things would power along------ Not out of first gear.
MUL Had a general meeting so that would sort them out------Still sorting.
MUL would be fine AFTER the general meeting has given investors time to understand the company direction.------Still confused it seems
MUL had to wait till after Xmas as investors took holidays and wouldnt be interested untill after the break--------Still on holidays.

In that time MUL has been as high as 5c and as low as 2.2c.*

Now MUL holders are astute Ive not seen anyone fess up to being in a losing MUL trade they all seem to have bought at lower than 2c which means they bought around June 83.

*So in the time Ive been here they have (From 5c) managed to loose around half their value--------Even worse they had an 800% profit(October 03) and have successfully traded it to a 60-80% profit if they purchased at 2c.*

*That takes some doing*

Honestly people Im not the only one looking on and shaking his/her head in wonder-----do you seriously think THIS is the way to Trade!!

Over 14000 veiws and 100s of posts and a 5 star rating.----WHY

This really must be archived its a gem----Ive actually loaded it onto a disk.
Words just cant describe it you have to read it.
If this is the way to trade Ive seriously missed something!

As for being harsh.
Ive not used anyone as an example or targeted anyone---comments are general the *thread speaks for itself!*


----------



## Fleeta

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I've always wondered why there has been so much interest in a stock that is going nowhere fast...how about the opportunity cost in a bull market. You guys are losing more than your capital.


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Tech/a,

I agree with some of what you say, however, from my memory (which is not much good), some of your facts are not correct so I checked my records. 

In the second half of 2003 they got over 10c. In fact my first buy was at 7.1c on 25/9/03 which I sold at 7.2c on 6/10/03. Next effort was to buy at 7.8c on 9/10/03 and sell these at 9.3c on 15/10/03. I have been in and out on numerous occasions and my last was to buy at 3.2c on 23/11/04. So I am currently a holder.

Overall I am in front, but not a lot.

The biggest pleblem I have with MUL is that a lot a posts suggest that management is not the best. I feel that the quality of management is probably the most important investment criteria. 

Mind you most of my stocks are in the top 50 stocks, and I just have a few of the minors that I trade.


----------



## DTM

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Not really qualified to throw my 2 cents in, but...   

Looks like MUL will go up in the short term but I wouldn't buy until volume and upward momentum starts.  

For long suffering MUL holders, I think that within the next month or two, the price will shoot up.

Then again, don't listen to a beginner.

Cheers    :drink:


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Fleeta said:
			
		

> I've always wondered why there has been so much interest in a stock that is going nowhere fast...how about the opportunity cost in a bull market. You guys are losing more than your capital.




Fleeta,

We all buy stocks because we think they will go up. The fact that we have different opinions is what makes a market. You may just be a better judge than others, and what you buy may do better. I assume your comment that MUL is going nowhere fast is a prediction about the future, because if it about the past it hardly adds any value.


Bingo


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Keep em coming guys 

Every few months or so the MUL thread gets back to life which is interesting to see but there really hardly ever is something new in all the postings. Those not in MUL keep up the jokes, those holding it keep speculating about news that may be around the corner.

In fact, Tech is right in saying that MUL is not a good short term investment at all. It pretty much sucks big time and if you're still holding because you're waiting for the next run then you are REALLY missing out on other plays like JRV indeed.



> they all seem to have bought at lower than 2c which means they bought around June 83.



June 83 seems a bit far fetched. I assume you tried to type 03 but it didn't quite turn out that way. 

Holding MUL for 1.5 years with a return of 30 or 40% or whatever % it currently is somehow doesn't sound that bad to me and certainly keeps me holding. Whether or not the method of holding for my given time frame will return a better result than cashing in on the 600% spike still remains to be seen. 

Anyway, keep the thread alive... 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all

well i have openned a can of worms haven't i.

the charts and tech data of today and all the days before give the history of the company.
the fundamentals and the reading of the tea leaves predict the future [and we all would like to be very good at that] however that is where we all make or lose money on the stock market, because once you have bought a stock and you are in there is no garrantee that it will go forward and you will make money. even if it does you then have to decide where to get off and capitalise on profit before the pullback hits and it usually does.

sometimes it takes a little longer than we all would like however if you are comfortable with you position then who are others to judge.

JRV has had a lower close than openning on the last 2 days of trading. MUL  hasn't. tomorrow is friday usually not a good day for holding on close but as we sit atm it is the future and who knows what will happen.
we will have to wait and see, and we can all talk about it over the weekend.

i am trying to be polite here because AUSSIE STOCK FORUMS is a great site where traders join to share info and make money. rome wasn't built in a day my first quid didn't come that quick either.

TECH if i was a big breasted sheila you wouldn't be getting any winkle pop for the next month, however i still very much value your input to this site you have a lot to offer
croc


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> JRV has had a lower close than openning on the last 2 days of trading.



Croc, that's true but if you're actually in for the quick profit as a daytrader then you would have had a few marvelous chances over the last few weeks while MUL just did nothing at all, leaving your capital pretty much sleeping while it could have been working much harder.

It all comes down to whether you are a daytrader having to create an income. If you are then MUL has shown no sign to keep your money in it and Tech is right. Whether these sort of comments have any value over a period of 2 years remains to be seen. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Stef/Croc.

Regardless of timeframe a 40% rise in anything is pretty good.
But to get it in a few days is exceptional.
I dont daytrade,but my interest in short term trading has been rekindled by some of the prospects discussed here.

Point is allocation of funds could be better than MUL.

If it does rise Im sure youll hear about it soon enough to make a $$ but in the meantime why have $$s sitting idle?


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

stefan
i know MUL has shown no sign for a while of any increase like you i hold and wait for further announcements in the lead up to profit. basically what i'm saying is noone is selling MUL down atm and the sp is holding its own on very low volume whereas in the past it has dropped [which it still might do]

tech is right about other opportunities being available they are all about timing. if you get it right then there is money to be made, if not kick in the stop loss. in my case with MUL didn't get the last buy right, in @ 3.5c so i'm prepared to wait leaving my funds tied up. i think i will still make good money but time will tell.
i well know your position

regards croc


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all 
sorry to have to say this for those who don't like or hold MUL but something is about to happen.

looks like i miight have been right after all.

regards croc


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Certainly looks that way. How about a takeover of another party. What I find difficult is that such a course could be negative.

Bingo


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

do you know something bingo or are you guessing

croc


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I don't make wild guesses, but then I don't know because until something is announced you can never be sure.

A bit of each.

Bingo


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

so why speculate if you don't know

croc


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Very strange.. someone splashing a million bucks on MUL on a friday afternoon!!   can't be day traders.... it's educated money... guessing, it might be contracts for Airworks or newsat..with all the money around for Tsunami relief...MUL should pick up some work on the way.. wait and see


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

As I said you only know after an announcement.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

i agree with you funnyone time to wait for the announcement

croc


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

You Guys seeing the size of these trades ...  if no announcement today... Monday is going to be very interesting...hold on to your seats...


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I read that some people wanted to get out on the next spike. I am interested from the psychological angle if you will be able to sell...or have you invested so much emotion in this stock that you can't let it go...


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Markrmau,

I will definitely sell, but I want 4.3c. You are right this is a stock that, at least on this site, can get the emotions going.

Bingo


----------



## DRUGGIST

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Time to let some go, maybe half.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all 
well well well after all that nonsense earlier on what a good finish to the week for MUL up 10.34% for today and the week as well. 
next week looks very interesting at this stage.

i refer the critics back to my post 5- 01-05 where the can of worms was openned. that's the day where it changed.

we all know the fundamentals the rest is up to how you interperate the t/as, this is where you win or lose on the market.

don't get me wrong because it isn't easy and you don't always get it right it all comes back to learning from your mistakes. like no other there is no better teacher than the stock market and it hurts when you lose

good luck from here with MUL

croc


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Croc.

You saying that fridays price action indicates that MUL has lived upto its fundamentals (Positively) and the technicals have been interpreted wrongly bearish and the likes of myself should admit our analysis is wrong?

Ive always said that if MUL(Or any stock for that matter) is worth trading youll know all in good time----- why sit your money in something thats procrastinating!(Well its investors are).

Look at the last few days price action in context of the last few months.Hardly dramatic!
Anyway my technical view.

MUL is still decisively bearish and the enthusiasm of the rise to 5c hasnt ben confirmed by punters,until this shows a change in trend (A break of the trend line doesnt show this!) by making higher highs and higher lows then this is in no mans land and everyone is using GUESS analysis.


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I have taken my profit from Mul and sold at 3.1, I really could not believe my stupidity in hanging on, although I said profit I calculate that I have probably lost money by retaining a stock that was downtrending,when I tried to dump them before at 3.1 they fell the next day and still I hang on. Lesson learnt for me I guess, however now I am out of MUL it will probably take off and the nagging thought will be should I have retained them. Thats the trap set for the next MUL type stock I buy, we need discipline to trade profitably consistently and I certainly will not get caught in the trap again with my hard earned not working for me. I dont want to seem magniloquent but I am out and will be hopefully making more then you guys/gals who are stuck.


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL went down a few ticks in US last night to US$2.21. At a conversion rate of .7578 that makes MUL = to $2.9c.

Does not inspire, however, I have no doubt that something is going to happen.

Bingo


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

brer,
I'm glad you finally found peace with MUL and a chance to sell out. It won't get you to the Bahamas but maybe you'll find a better opportunity for your money in another stock. 

On another note I'm wondering when they will release their half yearly report.

Anyway, I'm off to New Zealand for a week so chances are that everything or nothing will be happening while I'm sitting on top of a lush green hill enjoying the views. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi tech
totally agree with your analysis very well put and many here will have learnt something from your post.

my posts were purely comment from what i read into the trading over the last 4-5 days. it appeard to me to be a breakout slowly building how big or small remains to be seen but atleast it has happened. maybe all over maybe not, somehow i don't think its finished yet but good enough for brer to get out.

i have been trading MUL for sometime and similar signs have occurred before with some good breakouts some not so good.

got caught on the last one where i bought @ 3.5c and missed taking profit, the rest is history and still have them

anyway thats all from me for now on this lot lets see what happens next week i think it will be positve atleast for part of the week.

over and out 
croc


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Interesting...what a brilliant start to the week for MUL.


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I wouldnt say it was that great....up one/tenth of a cent
I sure as hell wouldnt mind the knowing what is going on though.......


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

"I sure as hell wouldnt mind the knowing what is going on though......." Clowboy

Mate, im definately on the same boat as you. Its been awefully quiet and this little spike recently is tensing me up. Hope it wont be long until we see the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Nothings going on and thats reflected in the lack luster price action.


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I will repeat out at 3.1, money should be in bank now, bought PEM @$0.85 Monday, today closed at $0.93 if only I had that MUL money on Monday grrrrr, PEM looks set for a run again. I repeat have no faith in MUL anymore, anybody heard any rumours on the next capital raising, it can't be too far away can it?
Please don't take my re-entry into PEM as a recommendation.


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> I will repeat out at 3.1, money should be in bank now, bought PEM @$0.85 Monday, today closed at $0.93 if only I had that MUL money on Monday grrrrr, PEM looks set for a run again. I repeat have no faith in MUL anymore, anybody heard any rumours on the next capital raising, it can't be too far away can it?
> Please don't take my re-entry into PEM as a recommendation.




It feels good doesn't it Brer to be out of a downtrender? I hate all that hope and anxiety when it's time to exit via my stops. Hope you make back anything you lost on MUL and more! All the best to the MUL holders, if your faith is anything to go by this'll turn around but I am scared witless by the technicals for it.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

well tech
dejarvu JRV.

lets not let this site get down to these levels.

brer, good to see you made an exit @ 3.1c could have easily been 1 or 2 points higher but you are happy. good luck with PEM.

every dog has its day as they say it will be MULS turn again one day. for me i will more than likely not buy back.

let's move on to bigger and better things. i for one want to be alerted to stocks that have that are going to produce the goods whether it be short or medium term.

AUSSIE STOCK FORUMS is the place for it. it is streets ahead of competitor forums lets keep it that way

if you guys want the last say go for it.

lets move on croc


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

My apologies Croc, didn't mean to offend or have the last word. Just my observations, all the best with it.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi rich 

you made no offence to me.
my post was directed to the comments of tech and brer where i see very little gain to the readers of this forum from what was posted. 

from what i have read of their many posts previous they have much to add to this forum. i just didn't see the need to keep the stock nocking [MUL] debate going, especially when brer has already moved on. i don't think i need to say anymore.

rgards croc


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Croc.
Yes JRV was looking like it had made its run Im out at 3.1.
Leave it off the radar until it breaks 4.0.
Mul is just trading pretty normally I feel.
Bre---well done good to see you taking"opportunity".


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Its nice to see such a flurry of posts again. 
Sad to see mul addicts virtually sobbing as they go cold turkey and sell their beloved mul shares.
Those graphs were fantastic. Even I could understand them.
Thanks.
Could anyone explain what a quiet period for a stock on nasdaq means.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				pinguen said:
			
		

> Could anyone explain what a quiet period for a stock on nasdaq means.
> 
> *Same as it means on any other bourse.Lack of interest from investors*




*Another chart to MUL----OVER!!*


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

If what most of the faithful MUL holders have said is true the problem may be with management, I'm not saying it is but if it is why don't shareholders band together through the Australiana Shareholders Assoc or something similar and make your voices heard? You could use a forum like this to agitate for change, if Joe doesn't mind and we don't step over legal limits.

Look at Aristocrat, they put their house in order and all that value was unlocked... if MUL's prospects are as good as discussed and mgmt haven't been upto standard (in some people's opininons) that seems to be the way to go...


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well, I don't think this appointment sets the pulse racing, let's hope for more announcements soon.

Multiemedia Limited announces that Mr Svend Nisted has been re-appointed Company Secretary to replace Mr Stephen Batten. ADRIAN BALLINTINE Chief Executive Officer Multiemedia Limited multiemedia limited ABN 12


----------



## stockGURU

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

For those interested, here's an interesting article on Newsat's contract with the Red Crescent for disaster recovery and relief operations in Iran.

The second half of the article goes into great detail about Newsat's success in winning contracts throughout the Middle-East, Northern Africa, Eastern Europe and South-East Asia.

Interesting reading.

http://www.itnews.com.au/newsstory.aspx?CIaNID=17140


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi sg 

interesting article  thanks for the link.
looks like a few things might be happen behind the scenes.

regards croc


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Lost sat causes Pacific blackout
Correspondents in Wellington
January 18, 2005

THE "total loss" of an Intelsat satellite left 10 Sotuh Pacific nations and territories and part of Antarctica without telephone contact to the outside world.

A further five Pacific states and three Asian territories were also affected but had alternative backups available, Telecom New Zealand said in a statement. 

In what satellite operator Intelsat calls "an extremely rare event," its Intelsat IS-804 satellite moved out of alignment and was lost on Saturday. 

The New Zealand communications company rented capacity on the lost Intelsat unit. 

The satellite's loss left the Pacific Island nations of Cook Islands, Western Samoa, Solomon Islands, Kiribati, Niue, Vanuatu, Tokelau, Tuvalu, Tonga and the US territory of American Samoa without communications links to other states, Telecom said. 

Other countries, including New Caledonia, Tahiti, Papua New Guinea, Fiji, East Timor, Vietnam, Korea and Saipan were also affected but could plug into backup systems. 

New Zealand territories of Scott Base in Antarctica and Chatham Islands, 500 kilometres to the east, also lost all phone links. 

"The loss of a satellite is an extremely rare event for us, and our first priority must be restoration of service to our customers," Intelsat chief executive Conny Kulman said. 

Telecom spokeswoman Sarah Berry said communications had since been restored to the Cook Islands, Western Samoa and the Solomon Islands through alternative satellite options. 

Most of the islands still without satellite services will have local phone and data services but will be without international calling and data access until alternative arrangements can be made, she said. 

"Bank services, (electronic cash) services ... and airline data circuits have also been impacted and this could lead to some flight delays to and from these locations," Ms Berry said. 

"Some services out of New Zealand and Australia may also be partially affected to east Asian locations such as Vietnam and Beijing," she said. 

Mr Kulman said the $NZ106.19 million ($97.67 million) Bermuda-registered satellite was not insured. 

"All necessary effort and assets will be allocated to ensure Intelsat satellite coverage throughout the Asia-Pacific region," he said. 

http: / /www.news.com.au /common /story_page /0,4057,11977159%255E15306,00.html


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all
whilst there might not be a lot of action atm the buy depth over the last couple of days has been slowly increasing and it is up again today.

regards croc


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I'm still holding . Too much is happening with this stock to ignore it . It is just such a great pity that management don'tkeep shareholders fully informed .Regards KOOKA


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

totally agree kooka.

croc


----------



## lms

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

All i can say is MUL UP at these levels  ..... The guy appointed in Dubia would not have come cheap and iits imo that there is a major contrat to be announced in the very near future that will show how undervalued this stock is....


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well Mulsters, whats happening ? its gone very quiet from the company atm is this the calm, before the storm. the share price has been going sideways for weeks, the company stated that they would cash flow positive by the March Qtr so one would expect something substancial to be announced for that to happen. I dont like the silence like most of you but maybe they are saving up all the goodies for one huge launch.

Any comments :


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Prelim Report is due by the end of the month

IMO that will make or break MUL


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Why bother with MUL when there so many other less risky GOLDEN opportunites around. The sidewards movement indicates - well forget that, yes I am in agreeance its make or break time, its actually survival time, can they pay their bills this time without issueing more shares I guess we will soon know. My hard earned is elsewhere, good luck to you MUL holders never like to see anybody lose, but there are so many things with less risk associated going through the roof.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi brer

i thought you got out of mul. are you back in again?
regards croc


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Croc
YES I got out, put more money into CBH, PEM,CMX sold out of all three now, they were three of my hot stocks maybe too early WHO NOWS but got my target price. Still holding only FCN (WORRY) and AZR, and NMC now. MUL is ancient history to me now, looking for real bargains now as I can only research night time. I still look at MUL and @ 2.9cps I think should I, almost went back for 689,000 $20k worth but my brain kicked in and instead I DECIDED TO SIT ON THE FENCE for a while OVERALL,(not just MUL) I just get this feeling that this week is not a good week to buy ANYTHING. I am sure that some MUL announcent is on the way but it will be only a spike that will occur and I won't be around to catch it, and I see medium- long term holders to be holding wortless bits of paper, been down that track before ,I think I am a bit more wise today then years gone past, Croc if you are holding I hope I am wrong.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

brer
yep still holding after trades in and out.
waiting for next announcement to get out and will then probably leave it alone.
management sucks we all know that but you never know they may deliver lets hope anyway.
better bargins out there but mul does give a good ride when it happens.
can't be too far away now.

croc


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

well we are in the final weeks of the financial reports and I would like to think that the company will beat its forcast, that would certainly give the confidence we all need and would have a great effect on the share price. All shall be revealed soon.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi tiggy
volume on the buy side showing signs of increasing maybe we could be in for a good week.

regards croc


----------



## Warren Buffet II

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				crocdee said:
			
		

> hi tiggy
> volume on the buy side showing signs of increasing maybe we could be in for a good week.
> 
> regards croc




Hi guys,

Just checking the market depth for that company I do not think that price is going anywhere above 0.031, there are a very heavy sell starting from that point and there are no much people buying

Buyers/Volume/Price      Price/Volume/Sellers
9  3,370,198  .030        .031  3,454,778  18  
28  10,285,509  .029     .032  6,635,731  29  
32  10,334,812  .028     .033  5,238,099  17  
8  5,050,000  .027        .034  4,499,500  16  
8  1,971,000  .026        .035  5,813,664  23  
8  1,260,000  .025        .036  2,075,332  13  
1  200,000  .024           .037  3,167,000  10  
3  1,100,000  .023        .038  3,042,666  8  
3  420,000  .022           .039  3,570,000  11  
2  1,200,000  .020        .040  1,697,871  8  

You can see the volume on the left side is massive and on the right is just some small fishes.

Regards,


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

This might be a bit easier to look at but I agree with WB


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I aggree, it doesnt look good but if they post a profit I think it will change quite quickly.  The only problem is that it is a big ask for them to post a profit.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ill ask again.

Why not buy it when it starts to rise?
Why sit there and wait and wait and wait and guess and guess and predict and discuss what the next meeting will hold and what inside news you dont know or what management SHOULD be doing.

There are another 1400 odd stocks out there cant you find ONE that is in the process of moving up?

*Winners hold winners losers hold losers*

Im not saying dont trade it only trade it when you know its on its way!
(If that ever happens).


----------



## Warren Buffet II

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Ill ask again.
> 
> Why not buy it when it starts to rise?
> Why sit there and wait and wait and wait and guess and guess and predict and discuss what the next meeting will hold and what inside news you dont know or what management SHOULD be doing.
> 
> There are another 1400 odd stocks out there cant you find ONE that is in the process of moving up?
> 
> *Winners hold winners losers hold losers*
> 
> Im not saying dont trade it only trade it when you know its on its way!
> (If that ever happens).




I completely agree with Tech/A in this one. There are many other stocks out there waiting to be picked. Do not waste your time an energy on this company, it does not worth it. Maybe sometime later it is going to pick up but for now I would not put any money in a loser.

Regards,

WBII


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

This address below is Muls listing and trading on the Bank of New York ADR's 
currently on 2.27 

http://www.adrbny.com/dr_profile.jsp?cusip=625439104


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Repeat, I got out of MUL, my hard earned was going nowhere, it was stagnating, i could do better in a bank, please no signs of anything happening, for those waiting for the next spike do some more investigative work and you will find that there is considerable better value around, yes the spike on the next good news might lift prices  but you have been waiting waiting waiting, your money I suppose. Good luck, then i have AZR & FCN please check my hot picks if you doubt, thats where my MUL money went.
I have traded and held MUL - now no thank you.


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

wow.. even more options issued. whats interesting is the price 2.7.. in the past its been above the current share price..


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

oops i mean 2.8c a share..


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Bingo said:
			
		

> Certainly looks that way. How about a takeover of another party. What I find difficult is that such a course could be negative.
> 
> Bingo





This is getting close. Due diligence takes a while. I just wondered if the timing of the issue of the options means it is very close.

Bingo


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Mul jumped up another 4.41% last night on the Bank of New York to the highest since Dec now sitting at 2.37 maybe something is happening


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Maybe the yanks have got more money than brains!


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tiggy7 said:
			
		

> Mul jumped up another 4.41% last night




Tiggy,

Hardly a big jump, but better than sliding ever downward.

I still hold these, my view is that it's a 50/50 call whether Mul go bust or turn the corner.On the plus side I think if a posotive announcement regarding profits is forthcoming of course there will be a spike but a lot of people have had enough and will sell at various levels, this will present a great opportunity to get in while the stock is still low.Obviously Mul has to do the business as in the profit forcast, and let's face it nobody knows.


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I believe that the Interim Report is due 25 February which should push the price one or the other. It has been trading in a very tight band. Is this accumlation?

Bingo


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

the monies i got after selling MUL have been reinvested and i have currently a $3k gain, to get that in MUL i would have had to wait till it 4.5cps, I cant see it happening but i have been wrong many times before, watching closely but wont participate


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well Mul will soon have to put up or shut up. I believe that they are due to report tomorrow or perhaps Monday. The moment of truth approaches.       
Regards


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

You know somehow I dont think it will make a scrap of difference to most MUL holders.

They've been living in hope for so long they will just to continue to trade that way.

Very few will follow brerwallabi's wise move.


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I bought more yesterday at 2.9c banking on a good interim report.

We will see tomorrow.

Bingo


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

If it was going to be price shattering the market would have reacted to leaked/expected news well before now.
As there isnt any there hasnt been any reaction.As there wont be-----there wont be any reaction.

Still if you hold long enough it will either get going or get delisted.


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> If it was going to be price shattering the market would have reacted to leaked/expected news well before now.
> As there isnt any there hasnt been any reaction.As there wont be-----there wont be any reaction.
> 
> Still if you hold long enough it will either get going or get delisted.




You seem pretty confident that there wont be any action tech A, you may have to eat your words on Monday or tomorrow.You are correct though, it will either have a dramatic increase or go bust.

I also agree with you (and I don't particularly like that) if the figures were that good these jokers would have leaked the news to their mates and there would have been a steady rise in price over the last few days.

I have learnt through Mul the hard way, lesson learnt wont make the same mistake twice.........Stop losses are a must !!


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Porper.

Its not a matter of being right or wrong.

Just that if its rising buy it and stay on it for as long as you can.If its falling then dont buy it and get out of it as soon as you can.
If its doing nothing then why buy it in the HOPE that it MAY do something!

Everytime I open this thread there is a new post on how there better be better news this announcement or reporting period,and the thread is 2 yrs old.

*HELLO!!!!!*


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Porper.
> 
> Its not a matter of being right or wrong.
> 
> *HELLO!!!!!*




Well, you are incorrect there for a start Tech.It is all a question of being right or wrong !!

If you are right more than wrong you make money, simple as that.You do not need fancy software and charts to tell you this.

I am losing almost 30% on Mul at this time and as with other posters on here it may well be worth the loss so as to change the way we invest/trade.What we don't need is somebody up his own bottom coming out with sarcastic comments like your last one.

If you really want to help teach people stategies you need to be less destructive in some of your posts.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Get a grip.*

This rubbish about being up myself is just damned tedious.
People like you my friend need a reality check.

I call a spade a spade.
Frankly Ive been moderate in critisism of many of those posting about MUL.

The whole thread is an education in how NOT to trade.Someone here started a thread on MUL on Reefcap a site full of knowledgable traders who must be up their bottom as well as the ONLY supporter of the stock was the original poster.


http://www.reefcap.com/ubb/Forum43/HTML/000053.html


There is a good chance that many trading MUL will never be profitable traders as they will not be able to see the wood for the trees.

And its NOT a matter of being right or wrong as I can show you how you can be right 70% of the time and lose money particularly if you allow your losses to fall 30%!!!!!

Out of interest would you ever sell out of MUL?,and if so when?


----------



## dutchie

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Common fella's keep it civil.

Tech/a that last question you asked is a good one.

You obviously have a disciplined approach to trading (cut your losses and let profits run) and cannot understand when people do not seem to follow these simple concepts.
If you are a serious trader (especially if it is your only income) then you should always follow them.
I agree with that and I am sure nearly everyone here does too.

On the other hand we all have our foibles and sometimes become emotionally connected to a share. This is just part of life and is only dangerous if all  trading is done with emotion.

But there is room for both. People have different levels of emotional connection. It may be no shares or one share or two or 40% of trades or 80% of trades - what ever.

Technically speaking and if you want to maximise your profit it should be none.

If you want to have some emotional imput somewhere then maybe it can be at least one share etc. - as mentioned in many other threads it has to be what fits with you!

Hope I have not rambled on too much.

What is important to me though is that I appreciate the imput of all posters - some I agree with some I don't, some enlighten me others amuse me - its all good stuff whether your a newbie like me or a pro.

So everybody lets cut out the bad language/ sarcasm etc and instead appreciate the diversity of different ideas/views.

Variety is the spice of life.



PS My foible is BHP - I love it!


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> *Get a grip.*
> 
> This rubbish about being up myself is just damned tedious.
> People like you my friend need a reality check.
> 
> I call a spade a spade.
> ?




I am glad you call a spade a spade as you can see I am the same.I will not however get into personal insults, I have a more interesting life than that.

Please enlighten me as to your meaning of "people like you", you know nothing about me and I certainly don't want to know you any better than I do already.

Now to your question.

I will sell Mul soon after the announcement ( unless it is very posotive and the price sky rockets) when I will let it run.Not very likely but let's face it you don't know any more  than anybody else.

I have admitted many times I got MUL wrong, stop losses blah blah.I am quite happy selling Mul at a huge loss if necessary, my portflio will more than make up for this small loss, and like I have also said many times I have learnt a important lesson with this mistake.

So Tech, yes I will sell MUL even if it drops to one cent tomorrow, no problem, I will not hold it "just incase" like a lot of investors will. What little I may get back I can top up my holdings in NMSO or NOGOC.

Everyone have a nice weekend.


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Interesting reading some of the immediate previous comments. Over the years I have found MUL to be a great trading stock with at least 7 or 8 opportunities to make a substantial % in a short period of time.  Thats why I am still a holder at the moment, but I have taken profits a number of times and bought back in when price has receded.When the next run happens I DON'T WANT TO MISS THE BOAT. If this stock ends up being wallpaper,so be it, I have already made my profits, but I find the stock interesting and the potential enormous.Unfortunately some posters only look at the short term in trading.I disagree with tech/a once again with the comment 'THE WHOLE THREAD IS AN EDUCATION IN HOW NOT TO TRADE'.  MUL has actualy showed me the opposite,however patience is needed. Regards  KOOKA


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I agree they are a good trading stock and a I thought they were due for a run. I am now not so sure as they are overdue on there interim report which was due 25 February. Usually being late is a bad sign.

Bingo


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Half yearly accounts out. 

Bingo


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Losses higher.
Almost out of cash.
Cashflow report looks awful.

My opinion is:
Sell Sell Sell.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi all

alot of volume going through atm

croc


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

They are about to buy out some other company that can't afford to pay its bills.  LOL


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

mark 
youre probably right


----------



## TjamesX

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Definitly some wierd stuff in that report.

Rentworks have loaned 500,000 to MUL, and as security for that loan it has a mortgage on the shares of Airworks Ltd - ther company that MUL bought during the year. But Airworks was bought by MUL as having higher liability than book assets, so shares in Airworks are worth nothing - infact less than nothing becuase you're buying liabilities. 

This can make sense for MUL becuase they may be able to create 'synergy' benefits for their company that outweigh the Liabilities - but for a finance company the shares surely can be worth only what you can recover from the company - Nothing!!

I don't follow MUL - does anyone know more about this, who are Rentworks?

Wierd, Wierd stuff


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hmmm

wern't they predicting a $7 million profit?
Wouldn't that mean they missed the mark by $12 million?


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Yes Clowboy, I don't understand why there are buyers. Maybe they didn't read past the propaganda on the first page? Or maybe Tech is right about this being a hope stock. Am I missing something?


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I don't really know but if you are so am I.

I saw the anouncement as either make or break....


.....I didn't even bother reading the full anouncement.


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Excuse my two cents worth but I'm reading this thread to try and understand the psychology behind MUL buying. Perhaps the typical MUL holder only reads the first page of co anncts and doesn't (or can't) understand financial statements adequately (I certainly can't)? Or maybe they were looking for worse and are now content to hold it as a bottom drawer? 
Eitherway, it looked like a positive day for MUL (ie didn't fall despite what appears to be poor financials), but no one knows why, which is always a worry...


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

It is difficult to understand the strength in the price given the announcement. 

Look for something more to come out next week.


Bingo


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Market depth looking pretty weak on the buy side. Its about time Mul came out with some positive contracts to confirm they are on target to meet their
forcasts


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The latest announcement by map represents they are on track. Not indicated by the share price, they are actually a very big company, mabey not in comparison to say Telstra or News Corp, but they do have alot of capital behind them. All three subsidery companies MTD, Airworks Media and NewSat Satellite Broadband are going better than in the last announcement. All in all, I think it was a good 6 months for MUL, as they are gaining more ground in the industry.


----------



## stefan

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Just quickly while I'm on a break:

The MUL report is in line with what they predicted. It is untrue that they should have made millions or whatever. They always predicted a loss and it is in line (slightly better) with what they said in their financial outlook.

HOWEVER:
They did not make as much as they predicted and they only matched their forecast because they saved some money. Compare the figures in the report and you will that they are about 4 million dollars short of what they predicted in their forecast. Their Newsat arm has not created as much money and neither has the licensing business. That worries me and would indicate that they may not meet the target of a profitable Jan-March quarter. If they miss that target then there's little hope for this stock. 

I can't see why some people considered this report the make it or brake it point. IMHO the only important question is if they can turn it into a profit as predicted for JAN-MAR. THAT is the breaking point. 

Certainly not looking promising as it would be very hard to increase the NEWSAT business by so many millions. Not to mention that they just raised another 2 million dollars and we don't have any details how they did this.(Maybe a missed it, I don't really have much time at hand).

We'll see. I'm still holding but if you're in the red with this one then you're probably up for a nerve wrecking period. Without new and big contracts it is almost certain that they will not reach their target and that as I said would be VERY bad indeed.


Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Stefan,
I agree with what you are saying.
I would like to add that I believe that it was the sudden airworks acquisition that knocked mul's finances about. They have provided their reasons for the purchase, and a wonderful purchase it appears to be.
Have a look at airworksmedia.com.au. Look at the related name and then click on benefits. See who they are targeting.
All I can say is wow.


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL has not fallen out of bed yet.It was about July last year they advised reaching over 1000 customers(distributers) . The current report now indicates over 2000 distributers on their books. That's a 100% improvement in customers in a short period of time.I'm still confident this can be a winner,but I have nothing to lose, I have made my money on this stock several times over the years by being a contrarian. Sell on the quick jumps and buy back in once stock recedes. Unfortunately many people on this thread appear to have done the opposite bought in after the initial rise only to burn themselves if no stop/loss was effeected. Regards   KOOKA


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

http://www.airworksmedia.com.au/wowmedia.asp
this is the correct site.


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Folks, the 27c buy is a farce. Below is the table with the 27c buy expanded. Notice the 10million to prop up the price?


No.	Volume	Price

19	15,349,848	0.027
	420,000	
	500,000	
	500,000	
	300,000	
	148,148	
	148,000	
	300,000	
	300,000	
	100,000	
	100,000	
	50,000	
	35,000	
	350,000	
	1,000,000	
	183,700	
	185,000	
	580,000	
	10,000,000	
	150,000	
12	5,447,334	0.026
13	5,258,334	0.025
5	1,000,000	0.024
3	330,000	0.023
3	840,000	0.022
1	300,000	0.021
2	250,000	0.02
1	300,000	0.015
1	200,000	0.01
1	97,500	0.008


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I am interested, but see no compelling reason to buy at this stage.

We need to see some writing on the wall. They look like they need another raising which will cause further dilution unless the company really starts making money. If it doen't turn around quickly they will start to get desperate and the dilution may be terrible.

I did well out of UEComm but this company appears less focused and a less obvious proposition. Why they bought another company with their cash position being what it is makes me wonder whether management understand their aim which is look after present shareholders.


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

the 10mil man will drop off after close he is in no danger of being hit.
yesterday it was two lots of 5mil

regards croc


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> I am interested, but see no compelling reason to buy at this stage.
> 
> We need to see some writing on the wall. They look like they need another raising which will cause further dilution unless the company really starts making money. If it doen't turn around quickly they will start to get desperate and the dilution may be terrible.




By the time the writiing hits the wall, the price will have already jumped. Its at a slow now, so I think i'll be placing a buy very soon.


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

That's called gambling.


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> That's called gambling.




, This is all called gambling. Yet you do it anyway, educated gambling is all we can achieve here.


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

post from another forum

 Anyone notice this news come out anywhere as i've just found it on their site but it was'nt released through the ASX..
-----------------------------------------------------
Multiemedia praised for supporting leading seismology institute’s earthquake relief efforts in Iran
Thursday, 24th February 2005

Multiemedia Limited's satellite division, NewSat, has been praised by the International Institute of Earthquake Engineering and Seismology for providing critical communications in remote locations and assisting in their efforts to save lives.

NewSat's world leading technology and ability to provide broadband and VoIP communications to remote locations enabled the institute's experts to pin point the earth quake disaster area in less than 3 minutes from moment it occurred. 

As Professor Zare, Director of the Seismology Research Centre explained, "time is critical in moments of disaster and NewSat's satellite communications gave the much needed support which enabled disaster relief to begin immediately". 

The seismology institute has negotiated with NewSat for the support to be ongoing into the future with even wider coverage of earthquake prone regions where old technology communication companies are unable to assist.

Multiemedia CEO Adrian Ballintine, said, “Multiemedia's Satellite Division, NewSat, has a office in the middle east that is achieving great success in gaining contracts to deploy unique satellite solutions on a consistent basis throughout region”.

“NewSat has again proven itself to be a world leader in the delivery of high-quality communications services in remote locations using people, process and technology that outperforms other telecommunications service providers”.

Mr Ballintine also noted that he was “confident of many more opportunities for NewSat in the Middle East, North Africa, Kazakhstan and surrounding countries and that the company had a key role to play in the continued growth and development of the region”.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Looking Looking.*
Anything thats remotely positive is posted on MUL threads.
Every announcement that leads to nothing is followed by the faithful
picking up this sentance or that and suggesting how this will relate to the next BIG move in MUL.

Youll see any BIG move preceeded by an INITIAL big move---a breakout.

Youll all have time to jump on board sure you may miss a cent or so but from the expectation here the move "When it comes" is expected to be 10c +.

Why do people sit on dead money?
In the months Ive been reading this thread its declined from .031c to .027c
Im sure even MUL traders could find stocks returning better than that.


----------



## dutchie

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Tech/a

Flogging a dead MULe mate.


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> , This is all called gambling. Yet you do it anyway, educated gambling is all we can achieve here.




As Roofus has found out the ATO doesn't think so. Although imo they may make an exception if Roofus was in MUL.


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

What really suprises me about MUL ownership is that people that obviously paid alot more for their stock are selling at the same prices people are buying. That is possibly the worst move financialy that they can do. Isn't it obvious that you never sell at the buying price???


----------



## doctorj

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

9,000,000 odd shares dumped in the first few minutes after open this morning.

Nothing wrong with taking a loss on a stock, especially if it means moving your capital to more... fertile soil.


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Yer, but if your dumping 9m, ur losing quite a fair bit. especially at the rediculas prices they are going at right now.


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The stock is undervalued in my opinion.


----------



## doctorj

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Without knowing much about who, why and when they bought, think about it this way - they may think that the loss now is much more attractive than a larger loss later.


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ive thought of that. However, I dont believe that it will go much lower than it is. I just thought it is very stupid of the people who are selling at those prices, when really, if they wanted to, they could all be selling at say .03, and they would get that price. Either way, I think there will be a jump in price in the next few days. From reading the charts on comsec, thats what it looks like to me.

Plus, an increase in volume, would indicate to me a higher level of intereste in the stock, which draws other people into this particular security aswell.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL is seeing a lot of dumping this afternoon. It's fairly large parcels and I wonder if it has something to do with being dropped from the S&P/ASX300 last week.

Anyway, I exited my MUL position at 3.0 cents last week and am watching from the sidelines from here on in.


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

El Ninjo
Your comment
"Yer, but if your dumping 9m, ur losing quite a fair bit. especially at the rediculas prices they are going at right now."
 Better selling today then tomorrow or next week in a stock that is terminal, mate just look at what is going up, find one, its not really that hard, take your loss you made find your loss is not as big as potentially what it might be, put your money into something that is trending up.
From someone who has traded Mul not hugely but i have made my money out of it, I myself me would definately not hold it anymore. There might be opps to trade it, do at your own risk. I myself me would not touch it anymore, dont believe the crap posted on other sites by traders, well you could be one too???
WHY WHY WHY buy hold something going down.
Not qualified to give advice -my opinion only but I did INCREASE my money by $8900 today.


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Don't forget that 80M shares were issued at 2.5c, announced 1/3/5. It doesn't look like they have been sold yet. Next stop, 1.8-2c. I would never touch this one, though hopefully I will be proven wrong.


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Mr or Ms 10 million shares is back at 21c. I think they are trying to prop up the price, but please draw your own conclusions.


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> WHY WHY WHY buy hold something going down.
> Not qualified to give advice -my opinion only but I did INCREASE my money by $8900 today.




Ok, but do you think that it could drop off the ASX?, i find that extremely doubtful. In my opinion its far more likely to go up, that down.

I could be wrong, but I could also be right.


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

its tracking the same way in the u.s. as well.
http://www.adrbny.com/dr_profile.jsp?cusip=625439104
d:-(


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> Ok, but do you think that it could drop off the ASX?, i find that extremely doubtful. In my opinion its far more likely to go up, that down.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I could also be right.



 Lets flip a coin I am sure thats a very good indicator of MUL's future.


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Lets flip a coin I am sure thats a very good indicator of MUL's future.




I think you're being generous Brer as that would suggest a 50/50 chance, looking at the chart it's not looking like it's just as likely to go up as it is to go down. 

But that's just a technical view (I hope it makes sense), the true believers in MUL may know stuff that we don't...


----------



## Mofra

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

OK OK OK,

So MUL is in a downtrend, is earnings negative and is continuously rasing capital to survive.  Coming off two years of a great Bull market, even the most fervant MULers must be starting to wonder whether it is all worth it. 

Almost every stock forum in Australia has had a fair amount of discussion on this stock, so I in light of the  continued underperformance of this stock (especially given the rest of the market) I am intrigued;

Are their any holders out there that can realistically give a timeframe for this stock to actually start making a profit and stage a recovery? 

I struggle to find a positive for the company, but some of their investors must be able to justify holding and not cutting thier losses.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ill bet that many followed this train of thought.

(1) Hmm just a small downturn lost 5% of initial purchase price ---it will recover.

(2) Damn still falling now 20% down ---no worries this can gain 100% in a few days.

(3) Bloody hell down 50% I cant afford to get out now---gotta be some positives here ---whens the next announcement.

(4) STILL going down news is rubbish---management have no idea whats going on---get rid of them and it will soon turn 100%+.

Simply the losses are so great for many(not all) that the pain of loss,the embarrassment of  not taking or even setting a stop,the thought that their analysis despite all great intentions is clearly wrong bring them to here.

A trade thats a loss and a mindset that is fixed.

*Winners find and stay in winners.
Losers simply stay in losers.*

If you love it that much buy it when its heading UP.
Thats the opposite to what its doing it looks like THIS.


----------



## knit 1 pearl 2

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi

i'm new but have 'followed' this mul for a while
this is definitely pure gamble, it dont pay div, never made a profit and has declining sales.

why does ne 1 think this is good

go to the casino and hope for black jabk instead


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Would you place $10,000 or more, or even $500 for that matter on one had of 21?

Not only is it a 50% chance of sucess for a 150% payout but you can't decide after your hand to cut your loses at say 10%.

At least with taking a risk with a share you can cut your loses (with the exception of delisting).


----------



## stockGURU

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				knit 1 pearl 2 said:
			
		

> ...and has declining sales.



I hate to be a stickler for detail, but MUL's revenue has increased from 8,202,000 to 11,768,000 in the last twelve months.


----------



## knit 1 pearl 2

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

well then the e-trade balance sheet for MUL must be incorrect then, it says revenues for;
6/03  $23 mill
6/04  $19 mill

and as far as puting $10,000 on 1 hand well thats not how you do it, i may bet $20 at a time see how ya go.(untill i'm down too much)

Look, knock yourselves out, i wish a good fortune to all, i'm just a electrician

good luck


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

based on tech/a's chart that was posted earlier. Wouldn't that indicate to you that this is one of those bubbles just waiting to burst?. Look at the mid october figures, its doing exactly the same thing over again right now.
I think someone else already said this earlier, but i'll say it again anyway. When it jumps, its going to jump big.

Also, I have written to MUL via email, and received responses about their annoucments, which indicate to me they are on track, that they had received additional funding and thier revenues have increased. This is a snipet from the email I received:

"In October last year we released a two year forecast and the release of the
figures for the 1st half of the current financial year confirmed that by and
large we were on track.

Naturally we are trying to find out what caused the current reaction, but
have to admit that we do not always succeed.

Meanwhile you would have noticed the release on 1/3/05 in which we informed the market that we had raised further capital to fund costs associated with a possible significant acquisition."

Hope atleast some of that is useful.


----------



## u300314

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

It is only speculation, but I wonder whether Mul may taking another look IP ACCESS INTERNATIONAL.    Mul initially announced an intention to acquire the company in Feb, 2004 then decided to call of the purchase in March 2004 following the due diligence process and "Directors believing shareholders interests are better served at that stage through preservation of the company's strong cash balances and support of internally generated growth".

I could not find any financial information on IP Access, however their website (www.ipinternational.net) profile claims the company has been operating for some seven years and is a leading independent provider of wireless voice, video, and data over satellite and fiber, and offers global satellite coverage to over 85% of the world's population.  

At the time Mul CEO stated "the acquisition will extend Multiemedia’s existing substantial satellite coverage into North & South America and will strengthen its management through access to IP Access principals and staff. IP Access has direct synergy with Multiemedia’s existing NewSat technology platform and customer base and will provide many new North & South American based customers as well as further dealer/vendor relationships."

I would suggest that IP Access would still remain a good fit with Mul and most of the Due diligence has already been undertaken.

At the annual general meeting last November, the directors stated they could only see one more equity raising in the foreseeable future and that would be a private placement, to fund a possible acquisition or investment. When questioned further along the same lines, they indicated that ideally they would look (at the right time) in investing/gaining access to another Satellite covering the US and South America, which would give them full global coverage (ie. with Newsat).


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> *based on tech/a's chart that was posted earlier. Wouldn't that indicate to you that this is one of those bubbles just waiting to burst?. *
> 
> *It would if the chart was up the right way.
> Its upside down and you have proven my point better than I could have. *
> 
> 
> Look at the mid october figures, its doing exactly the same thing over again right now.
> I think someone else already said this earlier, but i'll say it again anyway. When it jumps, its going to jump big.
> 
> Also, I have written to MUL via email, and received responses about their annoucments, which indicate to me they are on track, that they had received additional funding and thier revenues have increased. This is a snipet from the email I received:
> 
> "In October last year we released a two year forecast and the release of the
> figures for the 1st half of the current financial year confirmed that by and
> large we were on track.
> 
> Naturally we are trying to find out what caused the current reaction, but
> have to admit that we do not always succeed.
> 
> Meanwhile you would have noticed the release on 1/3/05 in which we informed the market that we had raised further capital to fund costs associated with a possible significant acquisition."
> 
> Hope atleast some of that is useful.




Look and you shall find.!!
Note the price scale to the right!!


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Just because a chart is upside down, doesn't mean you cant read it.


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Any predictions on when this one will start an upward trend again? Its looking very similar to the Oct Nov breakout to me. If I had any predictions it would be a jump by upto 1.5c within a week. Only a prediction though...


----------



## stockGURU

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> If I had any predictions it would be a jump by upto 1.5c within a week. Only a prediction though...



You basing this prediction on anything in particular, el_ninj0?


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stockGURU said:
			
		

> You basing this prediction on anything in particular, el_ninj0?




Only from what has happend previously. There was an announcment and it was responded to favourably by the market. MUL will be releasing an announcment sometime in the next month i'd say, depending on if this is a good or bad announcement, i'd say we are going to see a very big jump.

It has continued to fluctuate between 0.023-0.025, just like it did on a slightly heigher level between October and November. As you can see there was a massive increase in volume and the price jumped almost 200%.


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Dream, look leave your money in the bank currently 5.55% NAB


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

If its following its prevoius trend, then tommorow is when it will start to turn around. According to my calculations.


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Can you explain the previous trend, I can only see one trend sideways and then down again, unless there is some remarkabale news like Kerry Packer acquires some, or MUL acquires some contract with the Kosovo goverment to bring voip to the post war suffering country. Please enlighten me so I can place order my order for a mil. From one who got out at the right time to invest in a cane toad farm. Your post offers nothing, can you show us your calculations.
Sorry if I seem discourteous but your post makes me a bit sceptical, but then it might be a premonition your having or do your charts discriminate against downwards trends?


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Can you explain the previous trend, I can only see one trend sideways and then down again, unless there is some remarkabale news like Kerry Packer acquires some, or MUL acquires some contract with the Kosovo goverment to bring voip to the post war suffering country. Please enlighten me so I can place order my order for a mil. From one who got out at the right time to invest in a cane toad farm. Your post offers nothing, can you show us your calculations.
> Sorry if I seem discourteous but your post makes me a bit sceptical, but then it might be a premonition your having or do your charts discriminate against downwards trends?




Not discourteous, I know you just want some hard information that will backup my statements. If you look at some of your charts, at the start of november, you will see a big rise yes?, well, before that MUL has followed a very similar pattern to what has happend in the past 2 months.

Just keep in mind, this is me voiceing whats on my mind. Im not saying for certain that this will happen. However I did feel like "Your post offers nothing" was a bit harsh.


----------



## stockGURU

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL is in limbo awaiting news.

The big questions is, are they going to be able to avoid another capital raising and meet their revenue forecasts?

Time will tell.


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				stockGURU said:
			
		

> MUL is in limbo awaiting news.
> 
> The big questions is, are they going to be able to avoid another capital raising and meet their revenue forecasts?
> 
> Time will tell.




I agree on that stockGURU, It does await an announcement. Trading volume is very low at the moment compared to usual, so an announcement would be a good boost for interest in the company aswell.


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

What are your thoughts on the airworks rollout of advertising in woolies? I read only 1 store so far, and have difficulty selling contracts. "Meeting forecasts will be a challenge."

Then again, if the advertising takes off, it will really take off. Why not buy then?

The greatest trick the devil ever did was to get the SMH to write up about MUL in the November spike and sucker a whole lot more people into this company


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> I agree on that stockGURU, It does await an announcement. Trading volume is very low at the moment compared to usual, so an announcement would be a good boost for interest in the company aswell.





Read through the 75 pages of this thread.

Holders are ALWAYS awaiting an announcement and ALWAYS being disappointed.

*Humans are the dumbest of creatures they do the same thing day in and day out and expect a DIFFERENT result!!*


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

""Any predictions on when this one will start an upward trend again? Its looking very similar to the Oct Nov breakout to me. If I had any predictions it would be a jump by upto 1.5c within a week. Only a prediction though...""


""If its following its prevoius trend, then tommorow is when it will start to turn around. According to my calculations.""

Dreaming ---an unrealistic ambition.To fancy events.
Hope ------- to desire to more or less expect.

So I guess its actually following its current trend then not its previous trend.


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> ""Any predictions on when this one will start an upward trend again? Its looking very similar to the Oct Nov breakout to me. If I had any predictions it would be a jump by upto 1.5c within a week. Only a prediction though...""
> 
> 
> ""If its following its prevoius trend, then tommorow is when it will start to turn around. According to my calculations.""
> 
> Dreaming ---an unrealistic ambition.To fancy events.
> Hope ------- to desire to more or less expect.
> 
> So I guess its actually following its current trend then not its previous trend.




Sure, I was wrong, or mabey premature?
We cant be right all the time...


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I tell you what chaps,

When you don't hold MUL you see it through different spectacles.

I sold out a few weeks ago (after the announcement) at 2.9c for a 30 % loss, which isn't good I know but it is nice to have that money to invest elsewhere.

I have to agree with some previous posts in that when you are holding a stock which is spiralling down you tend to hold onto every last breath of any posotive news (or what you perceive as posotive).

Looking in as a non holder now, it isn't difficult to see why the shareprice is going down still. Promises, promises and more promises that never seem to arrive, no cash and no decent announcements.Enough shares on issue to fill China, then of course the allegedly extremely dodgy management.

It is difficult to see a posotive outcome for MUL, but I hope I am wrong, I have been many times before.


----------



## Warren Buffet II

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

This is from www.smh.com.au

Ex-Multiemedia director pleads guilty
March 22, 2005 - 5:34PM

A former director of internet and technology group Multiemedia has pleaded guilty to 25 charges of failing to notify the Australian Stock Exchange of trading in the company's shares.

Clinton Henry Starr, who was a Multiemedia director from November 2002 to November 2004, was fined $7,500 and ordered to pay costs of $6,000 after he pleaded guilty to the charges, brought by the Australian Securities and Investments Commission (ASIC), in the Melbourne Magistrate's Court on Monday.

In a statement, ASIC said that Starr had sold 28.75 million Multiemedia shares and acquired 10.05 million shares between December 2002 and November 2003 without notifying the ASX.

Starr pleaded guilty to 22 charges of failing to notify the exchange of a change of director's interest in the company within 14 days and three charges of failing to notify the ASX of a change in his substantial holding within two business days.

ASIC deputy executive director of enforcement Mark Steward said it was important that directors uphold their responsibilities to ensure market transparency.

Advertisement
Advertisement"Information about a director's holdings must be up-to-date and when these holdings change, investors must be able to understand the nature of the change," Mr Steward said.

"ASIC will prosecute directors who flout their obligations."

Starr, of Brighton East, Victoria, left the board of Multiemedia in November last year to concentrate on a new environmental/organic venture called Green Planet Holdings.

 © 2005 AAP


http://www.smh.com.au/news/Business...-pleads-guiltys/2005/03/22/1111254016241.html


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Nice, thats going to go down well tommorow....
NOT!!

What anoys me the most, is that when I sell, I know the price will go up!
The company has potential to make a bucketload. If it does or not is upto the management, and judgeing from the last post, I cant say im happy with them.


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> .Enough shares on issue to fill China, then of course the allegedly extremely dodgy management.
> 
> .




Oh, well that didn't take long, please remove the "allegedly" out of my previous post (above). :behead:


----------



## ghotib

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Not that I'm trying to defend MUL management from bad joke status, but Starr is an EX-director so he has no current, direct, apparent influence on the company. Which sort of means that there's no logical reason for his conviction for past offences to affect the price. 

Has logic ever had anything to do with MUL share price??? (no answer required)


----------



## u300314

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Management has advised the shareholders. The half yearly results included as a contingent liability

"Switchcorp A claim for unspecified damages relating to the termination of the proposed acquisition of Switchcorp by Mul in 2003 was lodged during the Year ended 30 June 2004. The quantum of the claim has yet to be determined. The company has denied liability and the directors are of the opinion that no loss will be incurred."

Mul originally announced in Nov 2002 "that it had agreed the terms of agreement to acquire to secure 51% OF Swithcorp following a capital raising in this proposed subsidiary. Mul did not anticipate it would require to raise additional capital in Multimedia to achieve this result".

What is interesting about Switchcorp is that the company was only registered on 27 August 2002, still has share capital of $7,600 and one of the two directors is a Mathew STARR (I'm guessing a brother of Clinton).

There is no evidence that the company has ever traded, it is not listed in the White or Yellow Pages. I can also find no mention of the size of the claim or the basis, however if it is true that it is $46.0m, it would obviously be an ambit claim, with MUL only having net equity of $9.4m as 31/12/2004.


----------



## Blitzed

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Lescent,

Where did you get the 46 mil figure from?
Have been thinking about buying some Mul but am thinking twice now.  

Very interesting posts.


----------



## u300314

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Not an employee, but someone who has a considerable investment in MUL and someone looking to justify this level of investment in face of declining share price and a lot of negative sentiment in the various forums.

This investment in Mul I have built up as a result of attending every meeting of the company for the last two years and doing my own research into both the industry, the companies they are partnering and dealing with.

Obviously when I read such an alarmist posting as yours I want to do further research. All the information mentioned in my posting is publically available on the internet, ASX website and company searches.

I am very interested in the MUL Executive who is meant to be an undischarged bankrupt, as you probably know undischarge bankrupts are unable by law to be a director of Australian companies, so it must be someone else other than Walker, Ballantine or Ellison.

Also you would be aware that directors by law are obliged to keep the market informed of all developments that may effect the company. This includes such matters as what is suggested by yourself.

They also to have to advise the ASX, if they believe they are unlikely to meet forecasts, etc. Management now has the benefit of some 3 months of sales data, cash flows since 30/12/04 and would have sufficient knowledge whether they are unlikely to meet their only forecasts they have provided to the market (at least the possibility of generating a $2.9m profit in the second half).

If you have ever attended a meeting and listened to the CEO, John Walker read his CV or were aware of his other corporate duties, you would probably come to the same conclusion as me that he would be unlikely to jeopardise his reputation or standing by breaking his legal duties as a director of Mul.

Particularly in light of the legal action now being taken against Adler, Williams and so on.

However, iin the event f you have any information or proof to the contrary I suggest it is your duty to protect MUL investors by making a formal complaint to  ASIC, so the appropriate action can be taken against the directors.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Blitzed.

In answer to your question - from MUL itself - last year.
They've lost some staff since then.

More shattering information to come.

Spread the word - save a MUL investor today.    :goodnight


----------



## u300314

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Wow this is a bit different from what you said in your post of September last year.

Where you said.

"_yeh team, i think that the next support level at 1.2 cents probably looks good because someone told me that they were doing jury duty at the Supreme Court a few weeks ago and they saw MUL's name on the Case Lists for that day. They said that some crowd are suing MUL for heaps as the case is in the big dollar List. 

Apparently the case has been going on for months - those in the know must be rescuing their investment by bailing-out quick.
I haven't heard anything from MUL about this as I've been away on business - has anyone else heard about it? I went to the General Meeting but no one said anything about it there.

Can anyone raise some light on this as it seems certain investors are aware and the rest aren't?"_


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ah *u300314,* you're playing with dates now and trying to infer that which is not.

In Sept'04 I advised 1.2 cents looked promising when others were talking 3+cents for MUL shares - it's getting closer to that every day.

I didn't learn of the $46+m claim until well after this time and have been patiently waiting for MUL to advise the shareholders accordingly - something they have continually failed to do.

Also, the CEO is Ballintine and not Walker and neither of their CVs are very impressive as evidenced by the woeful state of affairs at MUL.

You should also check the Magistrate Court's lists as MUL have/have had lots of cases pending where they're chasing up lots of debtors who don't seem to want to pay them. If your money is at risk u300314 I suggest you work MUCH harder to learn the TERRIBLE facts.

Happy Easter to all MUL traders and best wishes for the Easter calm before the Perfect Storm.


----------



## u300314

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Sorry Lecent I meant Chairman, ie the person responsible for hiring and firing the CEO. 

I have a number of questions and issues with your original post, re.$46m action and our last post.

Firstly I can't agree with your comments on Walker - since he joined in 2001, Mul has gone in a completing new direction. It now has in my opinion a viable product, in what is the biggest growth area of telecommunications (independant forecasts for the industry of 600 - 700 % pa over the next 2-3 years), the company with no debt and they maintain there on line to becoming profitable from herein. 

Albeit that has been achieved with some large losses (arguable whether this  not unexpected for what is a start-up venture - refer Optus, Foxtel, etc) and a lanquishing share price. I agree Ballantine is questionable, he obviously has strong marketing and other abilities, but I would not be a long term investor in  MUL if Walker was not there. 

With regard to the number of Magistrates cases where Mul is chasing debtors the audited accounts for 30/6/04 and 31/12/04 did not disclose any bad debt and only nominal provisions for doubtful debts. As you would know the collectability of debtors is the first think an auditor looks at. However, I would appreciate if you provide the details of any claims you have factual info on, so we can make an informed decision on whether this a normal business dealing or an indication that MUL has an inferior product/real debt collection problems.

I would also be grateful if you could provide answers to the following to assist readers of this Forum to make informed decisions and confirm your creditabilty regarding the "impending storm":

1. Who is the undischarged bankrupt executive at MUL
2. Exactly when and where were you advised by the former Mul employee of the $46.0m claim.
3. Who or what position did the former employee hold.
4. The basis for the claim if known and why is it only now you have posted the details on the forum
5. The name of the idiot investor who has $2.0m to throw away - I've got a few investments for him that he may be interested in.
6. The name of the Lawyers who advised you that Ballintine is on indefinite sick leave.
7. Whether you are going to lodge a formal complaint with ASIC and the ASX about the matter

thanks.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*u300314 * your questions can all be answered by MUL themselves as I've previously advised.

That's why I've provided the facts - for shareholders to question the company personally by phoning. writing, emailing the public officers of the company and getting/confirming the information.

As a shareholder I can do no more than provide the facts to my fellow shareholders to confirm and make their own informed decisions. All the details provided are correct.

You're suspiciously asking the wrong person for verification - why aren't you asking MUL's directors or management these questions - they're the ones who're looking after your investment - not me.

At NO POINT in your replies have you advised that you've questioned the company on ANYTHING, and being a new forum member of only 2 weeks standing, it appears you are closely associated with MUL - damming.

You'll need to do MUCH better me thinks. :goodnight 

MULs Supreme Court Trial date: *3 October 2005*
Claim Amount Against MUL:       *$46+m*

Has MUL advised the Shareholders of these FACTS: *NO*


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

OK, All the legal mumbo jumbo aside. Do either of you think that MUL is capable of making their profit forecast? or even becomming a worth while venture anywhere in the future?


----------



## crocdee

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				lescent said:
			
		

> *u300314 * your questions can all be answered by MUL themselves as I've previously advised.
> 
> As a shareholder I can do no more than provide the facts to my fellow shareholders to confirm and make their own informed decisions. All the details provided are correct.




hi lescent

as per your above quote and the nature of your previous threads i cannot understand why you are still a shareholder of mul.
surely you would have exited by now as you are advising everyone else to do.

as it reads`to me there seems to be a strange contradiction here.
perhaps you can really tell us all exactly where you sit.

regards croc


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Warren Buffet II said:
			
		

> This is from www.smh.com.au
> 
> Ex-Multiemedia director pleads guilty
> March 22, 2005 - 5:34PM
> 
> A former director of internet and technology group Multiemedia has pleaded guilty to 25 charges of failing to notify the Australian Stock Exchange of trading in the company's shares.
> ...... was fined $7,500 and ordered to pay costs of $6,000 after he pleaded guilty to the charges, brought by the Australian Securities and Investments Commission (ASIC), in the Melbourne Magistrate's Court on Monday.
> ............
> "ASIC will prosecute directors who flout their obligations."
> ............
> Starr, of Brighton East, Victoria, left the board of Multiemedia in November last year to concentrate on a new environmental/organic venture called Green Planet Holdings.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/Business...-pleads-guiltys/2005/03/22/1111254016241.html




I reckon that fine was too small and to state the obvious we should all stay away from Green Planet Hldgs and associated entities imho.


----------



## tarnor

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

slap on the risk thats pathetic :/


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

u300314 stated 24th March...

_"Firstly I can't agree with your comments on Walker - since he joined in 2001, Mul has gone in a completing new direction. It now has in my opinion a viable product, in what is the biggest growth area of telecommunications (independant forecasts for the industry of 600 - 700 % pa over the next 2-3 years), the company with no debt and they maintain there on line to becoming profitable from herein. "_

I reply ........

Gee u300314, how out of touch and 'at risk'  are you with your 'considerable investment', making such wildly interesting statements. 

MUL has no debt??  Don't you read the notes to the Financial Reports ??
MUL mortgaged their investment in Airworks Media to the tune of $500,000.
If that equals 'no debt' then Australia must have released new Accounting Standards. Care to comment on this u300314 ??

Also, I remember being told in early 2003 that a certain company was in DESPERATE cash flow problems and needed a QUICK injection of funds to keep going. The Board of this company decided to issue a convertible note that they could subscribe to in order to inject funds into the company.  The interesting thing is...... *2 Boardmembers REFUSED* to take part in the convertible note fundraising when the time came to provide the money as they didn't want to put their money in what they probably thought was a very risky company. As I was advised, the 2 Boardmembers of this company who WOULDN'T support their own company in its dire hour of need were the *CHAIRMAN* of the company and a Director who lived and worked overseas.

u300314..... can you guess which this company was.... as if you didn't already know !!  

It's a VERY CHRONIC state of affairs when the Chairman of a company won't even support it in its hour of need - he must've really been thinking about the poor shareholders (sic). Luckily the other 2 Directors anti'd-up and 'saved the day'.

Thus the status quo remains:-

Supreme Court Trial Date: October 3, 2005  (put it in your diaries and let's
                                                             get a group of us shareholders
                                                             to attend on the days we can)
Claim Amount:                 $46+m
Has MUL provided its Shareholders with these DETAILS yet??:  NO !
Does MUL Have Debt:  YES

Keep reading and viewing as there's LOTs more to advise you still to come and we've only scratched the surface so far. What sadness.


----------



## kooka1956

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> OK, All the legal mumbo jumbo aside. Do either of you think that MUL is capable of making their profit forecast? or even becomming a worth while venture anywhere in the future?



Unfortunately lescent has transfered over from another stock forum where he/she continualy bagged this company.All queries to substantiate claims are not responded to , and information provided by this person has no real basis. In response to your questions,announcements made end of last year show the company is on track. They did predict a loss to 30/12/04 and have predicted a first time profit for this current six months . We won,t know whether this second prediction is correct for another several months,so we still need to wait. If it is correct you will make a substantiol amount,if they are wrong their will probably still be some time to get out of the company probably at a loss. My investment isn,t a large amount in this company,about $5500 at current prices,but all those funds have come from profits made in trading this company since 2001, before the tech crash. I see the current low price as an opportunity to come back in cheaply,regards KOOKA


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

_ Kooka advises.......Unfortunately lescent has transfered over from another stock forum where he/she continualy bagged this company.All queries to substantiate claims are not responded to , and information provided by this person has no real basis. _ 

Ha ha ha ha.... good try Kooka - but rather pathetic.

I'm not a member of any other forum so I don't know where you think I transferred from and whatever it is you think I said elsewhere.

As a newbie chatter, I welcome you trying to disprove *ANYTHING* I have advised on any basis you like. As I advised u300314 and others, contact MUL and ask them personally to reject anything I've advised - you'll get a real shock with the reply as they have compliance & govenance rules they must follow, or they'll suffer the same fate as C Starr. I'm not responsible for your minor $5,500 investment so do yourself a favor and do your own due diligence.

For your/other MUL shareholders information, there is a disgruntled shareholder on another forum who has advised he is commencing a Class Action against MUL and is currently briefing lawyers and seeking other shareholders who participated in the Share Purchase Plan of October 2003 - to take part.

As a titbit of advice, go to the Supreme Court of Victoria and pay the fee and search documents in the file _Switchcorp & Ors v/s Multiemedia Ltd _ - all substantiation will be provided for you to see. I paid the fee and saw for myself.

The status quo still remains:-

*Multiemedia to face the Supreme Court on October 3, 2005 to defend a claim for $46+m.* :goodnight


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Looks like your questions have been answered.


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				pinguen said:
			
		

> Looks like your questions have been answered.




Even though I pulled out of this company at significant loss in mid last month, I still believe it has good potential. I dont think all the questions have been answered in todays announcement. It was merely an update on the thoughts of the directors, and assuring the share holders that their investments are safe, nothing more.

I personally wont be investing in them again because they dont provide enough announcements to keep the market interested in it.


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The statement says basically:

There are good contracts out there, maybe we might get one?

Our cashflow is diabolic but a firm in New York (prob. a vulture fund), may help us out. Shareholders, be ready to be diluted to buggery. Oh, by the way, if we can't convince them to save us we may be out of business.

.....


Personally, I have still not written MUL off.  There may be an opportunity to buy between three and six months away. 

Anyone who is a shareholder at present though must also enjoy playing Russian Roulette. (With at least 3 of the 6 chambers holding bullets).


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hmm, pretty close to the mark i think..
still, we all live in hope that they arnt lying to us.
i thought MTD was strategic a few months ago, looks like they will sell anything to cover the burn rate, except for their expensive offices.. 
i think point 6 is interesting, why would they bother to raise it if they are sure that there isnt a case to answer.. 
d


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

What a strange statement.
They say they have a foreign partner willing to provide cash for equity but no terms are mentioned! Didn't stop the price rising though.


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

and the documents they posted are unsigned.
are they legal??


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Boy - this chat has gone as dead as MUL's share price and its prospects.*  

Let's get some debate going here now that I'm back in Australia. I'll focus on trying to *SAVE* more shareholders :-

Interesting how Ballintine had to restate his announcement to the ASX that the Supreme Court case against MUL for $46 million hadn't been quantified - only to change his tune and admit that it actually had been quantified. How embarrassing.  

What a ridiculous statement too that the plaintiffs have been 'wholly unsuccessful' in the case so far - Ballintine must think shareholders are idiots - because if the plaintiffs have been wholly unsuccessful, then WHY does a Supreme Court judge think the case warrants a TRIAL on October 3, 2005?

Ballintine stated in the ASX announcement that MUL had advice from their lawyers telling them they'll WIN - so WHY doesn't MUL make an announcement to shareholders and TELL US the details to put our minds to rest.  *If MUL LOSE the Supreme Court case, they'll be NO MUL left.*

*You know there's heaps more your not being told.*  

For instance did you realise that the supposed wonderful $10 million Equity Financing deal will dilute the shares on issue volume from just under 1.5 BILLION shares to just under *2 BILLION shares* if and when it's fully drawn down? It's a joke heh - just like hyper-inflation in Germany in 1923 when you needed a wheelbarrow full of money to buy a loaf of bread.

Did you realise that $10 million equals another *500 MILLION shares * will need to be issued in due course which will equate to almost 25% of MUL's share capital, which will mean that if it gets to that level, the Equity Financier will have to consider TAKEOVER provisions of Corporation Law and Foreign Investment Review Board approval etc. etc. etc.?

*And when you consider that MUL has raised approx. $25 MILLION in just the past 2 years from shareholders, yet STILL LOST $10 million last year, and NEEDS ANOTHER $10 MILLION Equity Financing Line of Credit to keep operating. PATHETIC !! * 

Already MUL have issued more than 13 MILLION shares at a value of *$260,000* just to activate the Equity Financing. Where will it end ?

Did you realise MUL is a company that's *LOST more than $65 MILLION * since its listing and STILL needs HUGE lines of credit just to stay liquid?? Think about it.

*How long will/can it last ??*  

I heard on the grapevine that there is a large and powerful group of shareholders who are going to *vote off the useless Board of 3 cronies, and then sack all the senior management* in a last-ditch effort to turn around the company. They're going to do it before MUL dilutes the shareholding any further by drawing on the Equity Finance - because you can be sure that the Equity Finance shareholder will probably support the current Board and management.

Oh and don't forget that MUL still faces the *Supreme Court on October 3,* 2005 with a claim against it for *$46 MILLION* and another group of disgruntled shareholders are commencing a *CLASS Action against MUL * concerning the share purchase plan that raised >$17 MILLION in 2003.

On Four Corners TV program last night there was a story about how anyone in the SPACE/Satellite business was making mega-$$$$$$ yet MUL seems to be the major exception to the rule here.

*MUL Shareholders - SAVE YOURSELVES before it's too late.*

Lots more to advise, but let's have some feedback and see whether anyone can disprove anything i've said. :goodnight


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I don't think there is anyone on this board still owning MUL.
I have never owned Mul and I agree with what you've said in your overly emotive comments. Are you short selling?

What do you know about the court case? Why are you so confident Mul will lose? 

Another point, we know it has been going backward but maybe it will turn around as promised. 

The dilutionary equity was provided, at least someone is prepared to back the company. How can you be so confident that you are right?

I am sitting and watching. It is definitely not a buy at present on the info we have but we shall see.


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Overview

Multiemedia is engaged in the provision of satellite broadband services and equipment and the importation, wholesale and distribution of technology products. Co is made of two distinct business units: NewSat delivers high-speed, two-way satellite broadband services to organisations in Australia and overseas. MTD (Multie Technology Distribution) is a wholesale company that imports and distributes computer hardware and software throughout Australia.

Data provided by Mergent, Inc.
Symbol: MLTEY 
 CUSIP: 625439104
 Exchange: OTC
 Ratio: 1:100
 Country: Australia 
 Industry: Mining
 Depositary: BNY (Sponsored) 
 Effective Date: Dec 06, 2004
 Underlying SEDOL: 6147978 
 Underlying ISIN: AU000000MUL3 
 U.S. ISIN: US6254391047

the rest of the data is at this link http://www.adrbny.com/dr_profile.jsp?cusip=625439104

not a pretty sight over there as well.
but even an idiot should be able to make a satelite business a success i would have though... of course, other than a crazy rumour in hotcopper.com.au about balentine telling his staff that the company will never make a profit, (which would send him and any of the staff that have traded after that day to jail, which is abviously silly and he wouldnt do) we should assume that the company is now in profit as per the managements two (or is it three) notifications to the market that it would be in profit from april fools day, we should not be complaining about the teams 
performance, other than the fact that they dont tell the market how wonderfully they are going pos profit day, last april.

if a vote is about to be raised count me in.. ive only got about 25million shares but that might help in keeping the current team in place, if they live up to their forcasts, and if they dont - off with their heads..


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

oh, ps i bought at less than 1.8c.....


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

heres a laugh
http://www.awb.com.au/AWBL/Launch/S...utAWB/BoardProfiles/BoardProfiles.htm#clinton


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*What a classic*  

Seems the AWB don't know that Starr resigned as a Director of MUL last year and that he's been prosecuted by ASIC and pleaded guilty.

The greatest hoot is that Starr's the Chair of AWB's Compliance Committee when he can't comply with simple tasks as a Director of a 2-bit company like
MUL. 

It's going from the sublime to the ridiculous.

That reminds me of an interesting story I got told 2 years ago that MUL's Board and Ballintine were personally working closely with *Charles Abbott* to help them raise capital.

You all know... that's THE Charles Abbott (ex. Deputy Chairman of HIH Insurance - *Australia's largest corporate FAILURE)* who's facing sentencing by the Courts in a few months time and will probably end-up like his mates Rodney Adler and Ray Williams amongst others.

Just shows you the calibre of people Ballintine works with and it makes you think.....What are the terms of the $10 million Equity Financing deal ??????
On second thoughts, I think I'm too scared to ask.   

MUL doesn't seem to want shareholders to know.

Anyway MUL shareholders.......*SAVE Yourselves*.......QUICKLY. :goodnight


----------



## TjamesX

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

For me, this whole thread is just a big lesson in how insanely critical management are when it comes to a company. it doesn't matter what business/industry its in, where its positioned, what its 'going' to do in the future - if the people steering the ship don't have integrity and brains....... its just a matter of time before it all goes to ***it. 

TJ


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

So true.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*So true TjamesX & Knobby22.*  

What a strange announcement this week by Ballintine....it seemed positive but no real depth in details, no income forecast for the deal etc. etc.
It's like MUL's usual 'Clayton's Announcement' ie. the announcement you make when it's not really an announcement.

The litmus test is going to be MUL's upcoming performance announcement and to see whether it bears any similarity to the statement, restatement, and further statement by Ballintine that revenue and profit forecasts are totally on track and running to forecast.

The shareholder's challenge I hear is just waiting for this information to strike,
as it'll vindicate their move.

Me thinks that Mul shares are moving ever closer to   

What'd you all think??


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				lescent said:
			
		

> *So true TjamesX & Knobby22.*
> 
> What a strange announcement this week by Ballintine....it seemed positive but no real depth in details, no income forecast for the deal etc. etc.
> It's like MUL's usual 'Clayton's Announcement' ie. the announcement you make when it's not really an announcement.
> 
> The litmus test is going to be MUL's upcoming performance announcement and to see whether it bears any similarity to the statement, restatement, and further statement by Ballintine that revenue and profit forecasts are totally on track and running to forecast.
> 
> The shareholder's challenge I hear is just waiting for this information to strike,
> as it'll vindicate their move.
> 
> Me thinks that Mul shares are moving ever closer to
> 
> What'd you all think??





I think im lucky I got out at 2.4c, and wish I had never bought in. But it tought me a valuable lesson, always do your own research!!!!, and always do it thuroughly, aspecially in management. I learnt the hard way, as many first timers in the share market do, so anyone reading this that is new to the game, remember those words, as everyone that is atleast half competent will tell you the same.


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

i cant believe that ballentine would post something so stupid. this suggests that he has only made ONE sale in the middle east in the last 6 months. so what is the purpose of his high flying ex trade comissioner? 
what the market needs to see is that the business inst insolvent. that it is making money as predicted by balentines multiple statements to that fact.
d


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Are there really people here still in this?

Joe this thread should be archieved for ALL newbies to read through.
Its priceless.


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

It's piqued myself and others interest.
It is actually a fun share to follow, as long as you don't invest in it :dance:


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

well there are 6 trillion shares out there, so someone has invested and someone owns shares...


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I think you may be right about having made only one sale within the Middle East, dmargon. We shall see. One month to go!


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Hey Everyone - Remember This......* 

In late 2003, Ballintine issued an announcement to the market about an
independant analysis of MUL done by Findlay's Stockbrokers.
In that amazing report Findlay's forecast that at this time MUL's share price should be somewhere *between 35 cents and 55 cents per share*.  

NO, I didn't say 3.5 cents/share or 5.5 cents/share - I said Thirty Five Cents per Share to Fifty Five Cents per share.

*UUUmmmmm.........WHAT HAPPENED !!!!!*  

The MUL share price is currently 1.6 cents/share and FALLING like a stone.

It reminds me of another thread on aussiestockforums that chatted about a shreholder who invested $1+ million with Merrill Lynch to investment manage and 3 months later had just over $100K left. - nearly a $900K LOSS in 90 days.

If we'd followed Findlay's analysis - guess what - it'd be about just as bad for all of us.

The moral of the story is tread carefully, do your own research - purposefully, and be wary.

*Please remember.....those who forget the past are bound to relive it.......to their ultimate damnation.* :behead:


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi lescent,
your always talking doom.
i cant believed that balentine would be so stupid to want to send himself to jail ala adler etc for misleading the market so much, if he really is an ****hole then he probably thinks he can get away with it like starr, but starr isnt over it yet, and i dont believe balentine is that stupid, i reckon he has to be telling the truth about profitability, hes said it so many times, and that the shares will turn around like they did over a year ago. balentine has too much to lose, im sure, based on his statements recently (ignoring that silly one about the new m.e. contract) that he will make a profit.. it would be too damaging if he doesnt.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Are there really people here still in this?
> 
> Joe this thread should be archieved for ALL newbies to read through.
> Its priceless.




I agree. This thread is a classic and should be required reading for all newbies - all 80 something pages of it!

I feel a special affinity with it because I was the one that started it back when there was about a dozen people and a few tumbleweeds here at Aussie Stock Forums and it has since grown into a monster.

As for it being archived.... absolutely! I don't intend to do any pruning of threads. Everything is here to stay... the good, the bad and the ugly!


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Thanks for the Reply DMargon*  

*You need HELP !* You couldn't possibly believe what you're saying....or else you're a MUL employee blindly supporting your masters.  

Haven't you been reading all the facts I've provided about Ballintine & MUL??

Let's recap....... :freak3: 

1. *Ballintine * has stated, restated, and fully confirmed that MUL's 2 year forecast is right on target and that the co. is cashflow positive and is going to report a PROFIT during this reporting period. We'll have to wait a few more weeks for confirmation of this.
2. *MUL is being sued in the Supreme Court for $46 million and the Trial Date is set for 3 October, 2005.* We'll have to wait a few months to see whether Ballintine's statement to the ASX and the market that MUL will be successful in defending the claim as advised by their solicitors is true and correct, or whether the judge hasn't read MUL's solicitor's opinion and Ballintine's statement and judges in favor of the plaintiff's whereby MUL is ??????, and Ballintine will most probably face ASIC.
3. Ballintine announced this year that the Supreme Court $46 million claim against it hadn't been either quantified or specified, and then a few weeks later had to admit to the market that it had been. *What was he trying to hide?* 
4. *MUL is facing a Class Action* being commenced against it relating to the Share Purchase Plan in late 2003 that raised $17+ million that's all been spent.
MUL's legal expenses are going to skyrocket.
5. *MUL has raised $25 million over the past 2 years, still lost $10 million last year*, and just issued 13 million shares at a value of $260,000 to activate a $10 million Equity Finance that once it's fully drawn down will dilute the shares on issue from 1,500,000,000 shares to 2,000,000,000 shares.
*Where did all the money, and what good has this expenditure done for the shareholders?? Also, why hasn't MUL disclosed the details of the deal to shareholders?* 
6. Word on the street is that a large group of substantial shareholders are going to *vote-out the MUL Board and sack all the Senior management * so as to save the company.  I hear that one of MUL's most senior executives is an undischarged bankrupt.
7. Ballintine and MUL's Board have in the past worked closely with *Charles Abbott*, ex-Deputy Chairman of HIH Insurance (Australia's largest corporate collapse) AFTER HIH collapsed - trying to raise capital for MUL. 
8. In late 2003, Ballintine issued an ASX announcement about an independent analysis of MUL by Findlay's Stockbrokers that forecast that by now *MUL's share price would be between 35 cents/share - 55 cents/share*, whereas today the share finished at 1.6/1.7 cents per share - going DOWN.  
9. *Clinton Starr ex-Director of MUL pleads guilty * to not 1, not 2, not even 3 ASIC charges, but to a massive 25 separate ASIC charges related to his trading MUL shares and is fined $7,500 plus $6,000 costs.
10. ; 11. ; 12 *and so on and on and on.*

*Look DMargon,* I could go on all day but there's too much to document and I'd rather comment on what's about to happen.....so please review the above and maybe re-assess your belief in Ballintine and MUL.

If you've got lots of shares in MUL, then its :goodnight for you.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Look its really simple*

Buy whatever you like whenever you like.

Just have a stop at a point where you can say your analysis (whatever that maybe) has proven to be incorrect.
Simply the stock isnt trading in the direction your analysis indicates it should be.

Then TAKE YOUR STOP when triggered.

YOU have control.

If you let your losses become painful you simply wont take them to avoid the pain.

You dont have control THE MARKET does.

THE MARKET has NO EMOTION so it will do what it does INSPITE of your hoping and or analysing (of every scrap,snippet,whiff of news) looking for and finding positives in blatantly negative news.
You MUST learn and adhere to this BASIC of trading rules---Preserve your capital above all.

*Let the market have control when your trade is moving in the direction of your analysis.
Take back control when it doesn't*


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Look its really simple
> 
> Buy whatever you like whenever you like.
> 
> Just have a stop at a point where you can say your analysis (whatever that maybe) has proven to be incorrect.
> Simply the stock isnt trading in the direction your analysis indicates it should be.
> 
> Then TAKE YOUR STOP when triggered.
> 
> YOU have control.
> 
> If you let your losses become painful you simply wont take them to avoid the pain.
> 
> You dont have control THE MARKET does.
> 
> THE MARKET has NO EMOTION so it will do what it does INSPITE of your hoping and or analysing (of every scrap,snippet,whiff of news) looking for and finding positives in blatantly negative news.
> You MUST learn and adhere to this BASIC of trading rules---Preserve your capital above all.
> 
> Let the market have control when your trade is moving in the direction of your analysis.
> Take back control when it doesn't




*tech/a - you're soooo right!!!!!!!*


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Mul looking very sick with not much support on the buy side They really need to pull something out of the hat pronto. The market does not seem confident in them meeting their forcasts at this point in time.    I can also add that if they do come up with the goods she will rocket up fast.  Its one big gamble on this company


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Heck, you're SO RIGHT Tiggy7,

Let's recap.......  

1. *Ballintine has stated, restated, and fully confirmed that MUL's 2 year forecast is right on target * and that the co. is cashflow positive and is going to report a PROFIT during this reporting period. We'll have to wait a few more weeks for confirmation of this.
2. *MUL is being sued in the Supreme Court for $46 million and the Trial Date is set for 3 October, 2005.* We'll have to wait a few months to see whether Ballintine's statement to the ASX and the market that MUL will be successful in defending the claim as advised by their solicitors is true and correct, or whether the judge hasn't read MUL's solicitor's opinion and Ballintine's statement and judges in favor of the plaintiff's whereby MUL is ??????, and Ballintine will most probably face ASIC.
3. Ballintine announced this year that the Supreme Court $46 million claim against it hadn't been either quantified or specified, and then a few weeks later had to admit to the market that it had been. *What was he trying to hide? * 
4. *MUL is facing a Class Action* being commenced against it relating to the Share Purchase Plan in late 2003 that raised $17+ million that's all been spent.
MUL's legal expenses are going to skyrocket.
5. *MUL has raised $25 million over the past 2 years, still lost $10 million last year,* and just issued 13 million shares at a value of $260,000 to activate a $10 million Equity Finance that once it's fully drawn down will *dilute the shares on issue from 1,500,000,000 shares to 2,000,000,000 shares.*
Where did all the money, and what good has this expenditure done for the shareholders?? Also, why hasn't MUL disclosed the details of the deal to shareholders? 
6. *Word on the street is that a large group of substantial shareholders are going to vote-out the MUL Board and sack all the Senior management* so as to save the company. I hear that one of MUL's most senior executives is an undischarged bankrupt.
7. *Ballintine and MUL's Board have in the past worked closely with Charles Abbott, ex-Deputy Chairman of HIH Insurance* (Australia's largest corporate collapse) AFTER HIH collapsed - trying to raise capital for MUL. 
8. In late 2003, Ballintine issued an ASX announcement about an independent analysis of MUL by Findlay's Stockbrokers that forecast *that by now MUL's share price would be between 35 cents/share - 55 cents/share*, whereas today the share finished at 1.6/1.7 cents per share - going DOWN. 
9. *Clinton Starr ex-Director of MUL pleads guilty to not 1, not 2, not even 3 ASIC charges, but to a massive 25 separate ASIC charges * related to his trading MUL shares and is fined $7,500 plus $6,000 costs.
10. ; 11. ; 12 and so on and on and on.

*Think about it !!!!!*


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi,
Have a look at this.
http://www.22ss.com/visit.php?lid=474


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Nilesat isnt a mul satelite i think... ???


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

We should have a look at the announcement.
http://www.multiemedia.com/investor/investor_asx.html


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

over on hotcopper.com.au a thread is open asking if balentine still works at MUL, (apparently) he doesnt seem to return calls, isnt seen in public etc.
some are suggesting hes gone sailing with funds from mul shareholders, others suggest even worse, some just think hes busy buying cigarettes for trading when hes in jail. someone suggests that if he cant perform his duties then the ASX / ATSIC should be informed.

What a sorry situation for a CEO of a public company to be in. What a sorry situation for a company to be in.

I sure hope adrian gets better soon (assuming hes sick...) so that he can turn the company around, as he has indicated will happen....
d


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

http://www.alfayhaatv.net/index2.htm


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

ok pinguen,
how is this site relevant to anyone? 
you have a whole pile of unusual posts which dont seem to say anything, i would like to understand what you are trying to communicate, unless its trying to scroll a previous posters comments...


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*The Dilution*....*a Tragedy in 5 Parts by MUL.*  

Well, long suffering fellow MUL shareholders, the heavy dilution has started.

Only recently MUL got $2,000,000 from and investor and now it needs 
*ANOTHER $525,000 for working capital*. Where the hell did all the money go !!!!

*The cash burn rate is phenomenal* and seems to be a bottomless pit with
no profitability in site.

*Imagine picking the lowest MUL share price day in YEARS to dilute the shares * on issue by another 35,000,000 shares to raise just $525,000 - it beggars belief. The Board must expect the share price will collapse further and are eagar to get as much ino the till as quickly as possible.

*If the shareholders don't vote accordingly at the General Meeting in June * - then we deserve everything that's going to happen to us as we go down quicker than the TITANIC.


----------



## Blitzed

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

This is crazy to say the least, and doing it on friday the 13th.

Well for my 1 cent worth I think that they will give some good news before the GM....

either that or they are making monkeys of alot of people. (shareholders)

(I dont hold, never have but interesting to watch at times.)


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I live in the constant fear that one of the companies I have shares in will make an announcement after the bell on Friday afternoon.


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

i agree with zoop!
Posted By: 	zoop		In reply to: 	5346
Posted on: 	14/05/2005 06:13:33 AM		Post: 	5347
Prev	Post Reply | Back To Board	Next

I think there is a lie in the GM statements.
If MUL dont need to ask the shareholders to issue new shares then why are they asking approval retrospectively.
This is a waste of money for something that doesnt need to be done!
or maybe its an **** protection exercise!

i think this is the shareholders chance.
we should vote NO to the resolution, and get the directors buy back the shares and take them off the market!

they have s.c rewd us enough!


----------



## u300314

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

If you have got any Brains you will attend the meeting. 

The directors normally will respond to any questions from the floor and it is the only way to get can a real perspective on where the company is at and its future prospects.

Also gives you the opportunity to make your own assessment on management, rather than speculating about the rumours and misinformation that are spread on a lot of these forums (Hopefully Ballantine will be able to return from sick leave to attend - luckily his sickness still enables him to sign ASX releases).

My guess is that Mul directors are aware (maybe even monitor) a lot of issues/speculations raised in the various internet forums (Company Update in April looks like an example) and are using the meeting to update on the various events they have been hinting at.

Hopefully for those still holding MUL the meeting will provide the news we have been waiting for. In the meantime, the share price will probably continue to fall back to where it was 2 years ago as some investors will want to realise tax losses and short term pundits exit (albeit recent falls have been on relatively low turnover).


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*I Agree with u300314 - we should ALL attend the General Meeting*

.........*and VOTE NO...NO...NO...NO....to the questionable resolution.*

I haven't missed a meeting since 2001, and the ineptitude of the Board has escalated during that time.

It's EXTREMELY Interesting that Ballintine and the *MUL Board have 
called a General Meeting BEFORE they have to announce MULs half yearly AND full year results as at 30 June, 2005.**
THINK ABOUT IT SHAREHOLDERS.*  

*THINK about the Timing - how suspect is it !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

EVERY MUL shareholder should be ready to join the shareholder group that's *going to dump the Board and Senior Management AS SOON AS MUL advise
they've MISSED their FORECASTS* as stated, restated and reconfirmed by Ballintine.

Also, MUL shareholders, *if Chuck Ellison II is going to come from the USA for the meeting*, then that's going to cost shareholders more than *$6,000 * just for his airfare because he travels business class.  I guess that's why MUL has needed to raise another $525,000 last Friday to help pay for this USELESS expense and more useless cost excesses by MUL.

*One thing u300314 is very WRONG about* however, is his assertion about misinformation on this and other chat sites. This forum has been brutal in the *accuracy and validity of its comments about MUL* - for months.

Ballintine, Walker, and Ellison (if he shows up) are going to be roasted alive at the AGM - and I for one want to be there to ask about 10 interesting questions re.* the full details of the $10,000,000 Equity Financing Deal*; what MUL intends to do when it's share volume reaches *2,000,000,000 PLUS the approx. 300,000,000 options it has already issued*; *where's the solicitor's advice from MULs lawyers proving that they are going to successfully defend the $46,000,000 Supreme Court claim against it that goes to TRIAL on 3/10/05*; why has Ballintine stated 3 times that MUL will have a *net profit of $12,800,000 by 30/6/06*; how did the *Clinton Starr fiasco* occur; *why is the GM being held BEFORE MUL has to announce its results*........................
*heck, i've only just scratched the surface............*

*VOTE NO...;   VOTE NO...;   VOTE NO...;   VOTE NO...;   VOTE NO...;*


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The share issues show what I said some months ago.
Their cashflow situation is dire.

It is very possible that the company could go into liquidation shortly even if they make a profit due to their cashflow.

I think it is amazing they have convinced so many people to work for them for shares rather than cash. 

It will be necessary for shareholders to agree to the resolution to keep the company operating. 

In my opinion, the reason for the Annual Meeting being early is that the company has not got the cashflow to hold an extraordinary meeting and an annual meeting a few months later.

This is truly a company that needs a miracle. It is fighting to it's last to survive. Perhaps it shows that these profits are appearing and real maney may be made if they can get over this bump.  

Disclosure: Still don't own any, unlikely ever to.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*You're right Knobby22, MULs cashflow condition MUST be DIRE....that's why we MUST ALL.......*

*.........and VOTE NO...NO...NO...NO....to the questionable resolution.*

I haven't missed a meeting since 2001, and the ineptitude of the Board has escalated during that time.

It's EXTREMELY Interesting that Ballintine and the MUL Board have 
*called a General Meeting BEFORE they have to announce MULs half yearly AND full year results as at 30 June, 2005.*

*THINK ABOUT IT SHAREHOLDERS.  

THINK about the Timing - how suspect is it !!!!!!!!!!!!!*  

EVERY MUL shareholder should be ready to join the shareholder group that's *going to dump the Board and Senior Management AS SOON AS MUL advise
they've MISSED their FORECASTS* as stated, restated and reconfirmed by Ballintine.

Also, MUL shareholders, if *Chuck Ellison II * is going to come from the USA for the meeting, then that's going to cost shareholders more than *$6,000* just for his airfare because he travels business class. I guess that's why MUL has needed to raise another $525,000 last Friday to help pay for this USELESS expense and more useless cost excesses by MUL.

One thing u300314 is very WRONG about however, is his assertion about misinformation on this and other chat sites. This forum has been *brutal in the accuracy and validity of its comments about MUL* - for months.

*Ballintine, Walker, and Ellison (if he shows up) are going to be roasted alive at the AGM * - and I for one want to be there to ask about 10 interesting questions re. the full details of the *$10,000,000 Equity Financing Deal*; what MUL intends to do when it's share volume reaches *2,000,000,000 PLUS the approx. 300,000,000 options* it has already issued; where's the solicitor's advice from MULs lawyers proving that they are going to successfully *defend the $46,000,000 Supreme Court claim against it that goes to TRIAL on 3/10/05*; why has Ballintine stated 3 times that MUL will have a *net profit of $12,800,000 by 30/6/06*; how did the *Clinton Starr fiasco* occur; why is the GM being held BEFORE MUL has to announce its results........................
heck, i've only just scratched the surface............

*VOTE NO...; VOTE NO...; VOTE NO...; VOTE NO...; VOTE NO...;*


----------



## Blitzed

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



		HTML:
	

heck, i've only just scratched the surface............


Lescent, please keep scratching around but don't catch fleas  .

I like reading your posts and if all these things come to be....this thread will make a great book.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Isnt it amazing how its the directors fault this and the directors fault that why this why that.

*Why on earth does anyone hold shares and KEEP holding shares in a company like this??????????Frankly your committing a crime to yourself much greater than anything the directors can dish out!!*


*SIMPLY WALK AWAY*


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

well lescent seems a bit rabid, but he obviously has a list of questions that he wants answered.
so why dont we make this news goup work a bit.
why dont we log here some questions we would like to ask (lescent dont go overboard! )
we can then organise them, and then il ask the top 5 in the meeting, if someone else wants to come and ask some of the questions we can split them.
we are shareholders and should be unemotional and logical about this, get the informatioon we need to make decisions that we need to make. hey, sometimes one makes a bad investment, sometimes one makes a good one, and sometimes if you make a bad investment you can fix it by solving the problem, be it the removeal of a director, or the infusion of (even more) cash or whatever, or simply to bugg out..

so submit your questions people!

d


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

a couple fo questions i would liks to ask:

given the statement to the asx that the GM was not required, why did ballentine chose to waste company money on such an unnessary expenditure, give the companies obvious financial predicament.

how can the chairman substantiate his position, given his responsbaility to protect shareholders interests given the demise of the share price in the last year from 12c to 1.5c. - by failing to do anything, he might be liable...

how can ballentine justify, his position as ceo, the requirement for so much new money into a company that was supposed to be making a profit by now. 

what is the purpose of chuck ellison?

any more questions people?


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

What are Muls future capital requirements assuming things go as planned?


----------



## u300314

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The reason they need shareholder approval for the issue of these recent share issues, is so they don't have to go get approval from shareholder if they want to issue any more shares shares over the next 12 months ( which they are likely to do given the facility with the US Fund Manager).

It remains to be seen, whether that's a good or bad thing.The directors have always responded that the reason for issuing these shares  (as they have been doing over recent years ) is that they believe it is better that raising debt or diluting cashflow (again this is open to debate whether this is a good or bad thing).

FYI I have done some research on the two main allotee of shares , subject of the general meeting and identified in the explanatory memorandum.

Captain Starlight Nominees 60,000,000 shares  - owned by Findlay Stockbrokers (not the first time)
Mr Anthony Poci   20,000,000 shares - one of Mul's existing top 20 shareholders  (also top 20 Lake Oil).

From my experience I would expect that the directors would already have the proxies to approve the vote. 

However, I would be interested if any one has some factual information that can assist in determining the mid-to-long term prospects of MUL, eg. who and what is the acquisition ( someone must have heard something from associates with their sols Deacons or bankers NAB), the status of Airworks (woolies employees), the $ benefit of some of these Middle East Contract (from my count Seaton [ormer Trade Ambassodor?] has now brought three good contracts to Mul or the level of business being recorded by some of MUL's reselles (HBIS scheme, Wavecall, Falconstream, etc).

Besides some detailed info on the proposed acquisition (due before 30/6/05 and my bet IP Access International) and the sale of MTD, there are some basic questions that need to be and will be asked at the GM.
1. what sales have been achieved since 31/12/04
2. how do they compare to the projections
3. What profit is going to be recorded Y/E 30/6/05
4. How does the profit compare to projections
5. Is the company in line to achieve Y/E 30/6/06 projections ( if the company can achieve its 2005 and 2006 projections the price will rise significantly)
6. When (and who) will the proposed two new independant directors be appointed.
7. What is the status of the $46m Supreme Court claim due in October (plaintiff Switchcorp - a company that has never traded with assets of some $7,000). That question will be asked on behalf of Lescent (as he is not a shareholder and as such can't attend the meeting; his only interest in MUL it seems is to protect the 9,429 shareholders).

If you have any other questions you want raised let me know.


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

good start u300314.
although i think that 1 to 5 are basically the one question, and something that i hope they would state up front rather than having to answer a question about it!

with regard to 6, mayybe we could ask and what is their purpose, and how can we be assured they will fulfil their dutues.

point 7, as you know i cant comment on that one. (and maybe you shouldnt either) 

d


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Great idea dmargon.*  

You've seen the questions i'd like answered on my previous post.

*Also, u300314 must know something i don't as I am most definitely a MUL shareholder so I certainly don't know who he thinks I am.*

I really look forward to your compilation of questions closer to the meeting 
date so that we can see how open the MUL Board are to probing and/or fudging.

*It's still important that shareholders Vote NO>>>NO>>>NO>>>NO  to the resolution.* :goodnight


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

lescent,  we are trying to be constructive here.

he does have an interesting question though, which made me read your post a bit better u300314.

how did you get the info on the top 20 shareholders, id love to find that out.

how did you find out about the three ME sales, i only found 1 on the web and asx.

how do you know who lescent is? id sure like to find out who you are, i on the other hand havent hidden my identity, or my desire for a profitable successful MUL, as well mas my frustrations with MULs management in not managing the share price better, while continuing to issue new script. - as far as issuing new script vs debt, i doubt that a bank would lend money to MUL until it could show profit and a reliable management, both of which dont seem to exist. the number of shares was identified as an issue a year ago by the chairman, and all thats happened is that even more shares have been issued. at this rate we will need to see a 500 to 1 share consolidation, after a profit has been seen, to sop up some of the shares, and even then that still means that there will be a squillion shares out there. itt just kills the companies credibility. and of course the magements credability is out the window. 

to me it looks like the management went into a venture without knowing the costs or risks and have been iussuing script to cover themselves until the model works. not very prudent management. - ive complained once or twice before, with a footprint that newskies has, mul can only sell in iraq? what about india, asia, or australia? the only response to this, in my opinion, must be that they bought something covering more than halfs the world population (and priced that way) they couldnt service or manage with the skill set they have, so they concentrated on a pimple of coverage hoping it would pay off for the whole white elephant.

of course i dont have all the info that you obviously have, but to anyone that looks at this it would seem this way.

i agree that the directors wouldnt go to a vote unless they thought they had the numbers, based on previous non voting of shareholders, but that doesnt mean that there isnt a lot of grumpy shareholders that might cause a problem. and of course the email thread about getting no votes toggether would probably make the directors try to lock in more votes, like any democracy...

very interesting times.
d : (i love these emoticons)


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

MUL just like a candle there might be a flame but in fact its going out.


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

what is your question to the GM brerwallabi?
d


----------



## u300314

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Sorry *Lescent*, I thought from the tone of your March postings that you would have sold your holdings. I would be interested to know why your still holding.

*Dmargon*
Hopefully the following will assist your queries.
1. If you click on the writer's ID you view all their previous postings, etc.
2. Page 49 of 2004 annual report discloses the top 20 shareholders - Poci is listed as the eight biggest shareholder.
3. Run his name through Google and Yahoo and you will find he was a director of Lake Oil and is still a shareholder.
4. I have been trying unsuccesfully to find a way to get details of the current top 20 to see, who's has been buying and selling. I know it can be done because that bloke who tries to buy shares on the cheap does it.
5. Company search shows the people behind Captain Starlight
6. If you read some of the early ASX announcements and do some searching thru the Web you will find Seaton had a large involvement in getting
a)  6/5/05 Middle East TV  (the one your aware of)
b)  24/8/04 Meeryl Co in Iraq and Global Communications in Eqypt  

7. The last two contracts were won whilst his was still in his position of Senior Trade Commisioner, Dubai and his name comes up on other contracts won (however the level of his involvement is not as clear). His previous position would have been a pretty comfortable, well-paid government position and the fact that he has decided to leave to join Mul (small struggling and loss making company) gives me the impression that he believes long term prospects are strong.
8. Besides Iraq, Mul has contracts in Iran (Central Bank and the Embassy), Sudan (Redcross and Sudatel), Switzerland (Hempel) and Sth Africa (Callsat Telecom) - I have also come across in searching, that they are providing services for a number of other business, schools, etc.

On a positive note, the notice for the general meeting has arrived in today's mail, together with "Multimedia News 16/5/05" (it doesn't appear to be on their Website yet). There are some interesting comments/info, including:
   - "airworks is now generating substantial profits
   -  "airworks has just completed a national trial in 100 Woolworth petrol stations"
   - "over 230 HiBis approved contracts have been signed (looks like mainly thru resellers)

In my opinion, this is extremely good news as Airworks was the major uncertainity in Mul achieving its sales/profit projections (particularly in light of the SMH article).


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*No problems u300314.*  

I bought at 6 cents and stupidly considered the rubbish 'independant' Findlay's report that said the *MUL shares would be between 35 cents - 55 cents per share by now - silly me.*

With MUL shares at 1.5 cents per share, i'm so far in the red I have to hold as i refuse to make such a large loss.

*That's why I want either the Board and management to smarten-up, or be unceremoniously DUMPED.*


----------



## DRUGGIST

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Lescent,

I also have the same problem, and have made my loss. If there is any upside it is that any gain will be tax free for the next 400%

Druggist


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

wow wonderful, then why doesnt mul disclose (as per statements to asx regarding continuous dosclosure) this glorious information to the market who constantly and so desperatly need information to believe in MUL?

sigh, i have to admit, its a complaint i have had since investing in mul. 

your a great spokesman for the company.

you still havent disclosed who you are. 

so, back to the topic, questions to ask at the GM.

d


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

oops, i was addressing my reply to u300314.. 
d


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hello u300314 and ALL,
I wonder why MUL doesnt post this great iinformation itself and help the poor shareholder?


----------



## IcUrPoint

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				dmargon said:
			
		

> 7. What is the status of the $46m Supreme Court claim due in October (plaintiff Switchcorp - a company that has never traded with assets of some $7,000). That question will be asked on behalf of Lescent (as he is not a shareholder and as such can't attend the meeting; his only interest in MUL it seems is to protect the 9,429 shareholders).




Hi Guys

What is the current status of the $46m Supreme Court claim due in October

what is meant by (plaintiff Switchcorp - a company that has never traded with assets of some $7,000). 

best


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				dmargon said:
			
		

> what is your question to the GM brerwallabi?
> d



I have no questions as I have no financial interest, once I traded MUL, rephrase many times I traded MUL and also thought it had great potential and even built a bank of shares.This current market over the last two years has presented an almost wealth of opportunities which even if you were the dumbest invester you still stood a good chance of  of being ahead, but allcating your funds to MUL now or retaining defies any logic I know. I only want to make money to fund my life and MUL I realised many many months ago was not going to add to my capital, I have made a considerable amount of money in my terms in the market recently and have also bought some shares I thought would be capital positive but have not worked out however I quit them quick i.e CUO, OXR and BMO for example. I can not comprehend being in MUL now and dumped mine befor it was to late. Yes maybe a question you can ask "How long can you keep the wolves  away from the door for"


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Uplifting newsletter. ultimately a smaller slice of a very large pie.


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

"Utimately a smaller piece of a bigger pie will see everybody wealthier as a result of a stronger and a financially unemcumbered organization." As well airworks is generating substantial profits.Exceptional future is predicted.
Sounds good to me.
I think this must be in response to all the recent criticisms. They must be reading your posts.
Regards


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Yes, Pinguen, MULs Board must be reading the forums which have 99.98%
of negative and angry posts...........because their recent newsletter and general meeting notice is still full of half-baked fantasy comments trying to talk-up a bottomless moneypit.*  

*Airworks Media* is profitable MUL says - but on what basis....*it's mortgaged to the tune of $500,000.*
*
230 HiBIS contracts for Newsat - miniscule and absolutely pathetic given the market potential* - and would only generate between $16,000-$20,000 per month in gross revenues and I would guess with the infrastructure costs of a Teleport and Satellite bandwidth taken into account, *well into LOSS on a monthly basis.*

*Don't forget shareholders, MULs Head Office and it's bloated management is nothing but a USELESS cost centre that drowns the company to the tune of approx. more than $2,000,000 per annum* without generating 1 cent in revenues. Read the financial reports and you'll see that MULs overheads
are FAR GREATER than revenues.

Remember, MULs stated, restated and reconfirmed to the ASX and market, forecasts advised that it would be profitable as at 30 June 2005. *What do you intend to do if this is proven false?????*

I suggest that it's *impossible * for Airworks Media to generate enough revenue to cover the losses expected from Newsat, and MULs Head Office costs, together with expected break-even from MTD.

My forecast is that overall, MUL will announce another LOSS as at 30 June, 2005, which will set in train a domino-effect of ?????????????

*We need to get an answer as to WHY MUL is holding a General Meeting 2 weeks BEFORE its reporting period end-date.????????*


----------



## pinguen

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

What do you think of jumbuck {jmb}. This company provides quarterly updates, each better than the previous and has forecast a good profit for the june quarter. Its not a heavily traded stock like mul and i have been having a very good look at it.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*It's about time Ballintine has decided to tell the truth as I predicted yesterday....that MUL has MISSED its forecasts and is still unprofitable.* :swear: 

*That's why Ballintine issued a shareholder update TODAY - but it's too little, too late.....*and it still doesn't provide any information about WHEN MUL as an entity is going to be PROFITABLE.

*Remember, MULs Head Office is a useless cost centre that kills any supposed cash positive position made by any individual division.*

*Get Smart Shareholders * and ask the real questions that need to be asked.

1. Where's the money - $26,000,000 gone/going?
2. What are the details of the $10,000,000 Equity Financing Deal?
3. What's the details of MULs solicitors advice that shows it will successfully defend the $46,000,000+ Supreme Court Trial against it on 3 October 2005 as announced by Ballintine 2 weeks ago?
4. Who are the 2 proposed new Directors?
5. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Howdy, 
I said  :goodnight long time ago to MUL... But you got to feel sorry for these dudes.... and shareholders.... They are trying to build a new age technology company in OZ but like most inventors, and innovated comapies etc they just can't make it at home... because there is so much competition in a small population and if you don't get government support you have no chance what so ever..
So it's down to selling TV sets to shareholders at a discount price...followed by raffles and BBQs...  Findlay and co will still play their games with the share price but until MUL attracts government money or Arab Emirates interest... it's going to be a long road of broken forecasts... borrowing ... lies and deception..ciao


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Good One Funnyone - so true.

*MUL's Announcement of Today - UNBELIEVABLE - can Anyone make Sense of it?? I'm DEVASTATED.*  

Unless I don't understand what's been announced today, but it looks like MUL have just *bought its way OUT * of the $10,000,000 Equity Financing Deal they just got into at *ENORMOUS EXPENSE*.

MUL diluted the stock by 13 million shares at a cost of $260,000 to *activate* the equity finance LOC and now appears to have diluted again by ANOTHER 10 million shares at a cost of $150,000 to *retire* the equity finance LOC !!!

In between these 2 transactions over just the past 2 months, MUL further diluted the shares by 35 million shares to raise a measely $525,000.

*So do the sums MUL shareholders.....if this is correct....... MUL has wasted
$410,000 to raise $525,000 for the company's working capital.*

*That's the equivalent of paying a financial institution an interest rate of 
approx. 468% per annum * to get the $525,000....that's right shareholders...
an interest rate of four hundred and sixty eight percent per annum. :swear: 

Thus, if I'm correct, this fiasco has further diluted MUL's shares by a total of more than 58 million shares for an absolutely pitiful return towards working capital.

*If MUL have actually retired the Equity Finance LOC, we MUST KNOW 
WHY ?........WHY ?.......WHY ?.......WHY ?*

*What is it the Board is/was trying to hide ???????????*

The Board and Senior management should be creamed by *'NO' * proxies at the GM on June 16. *Enough is enough.*


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

thats one possability lescent, or the other one is that they have issumed more shares to their mates to get a yes vote,
or is that now that they have issued the voting forms the new shareholders cant vote?
there are sure a lot of no voters around.


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

or possibly they were made to do it by the capital company that wanted out of a bad deal? who knows... its trying to figure out the internal workings of a black hole.


----------



## Mofra

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Given all the questions, anguish, the continuation of shareholder dilution, is there anyone holding MUL for any other reason besides not being willing to cut their losses? 

Ignoring past price spikes (arguably the effect of TAs , ramping and what Greenspan would describe as "irrational exhuberence") can anyone honestly say that MUL is not *overvalued?*


PS I have never held MUL


----------



## ob1kenobi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Are there really people here still in this?
> 
> Joe this thread should be archieved for ALL newbies to read through.
> Its priceless.




I agree with Tech/A some pages ago. This stuff is gold for those uninitiated in the finer arts of trading.  Maybe the 86 pages could be bound into a text and used as a reference point Joe?

I've never had MUL as a stock. Just looked at the charts to see what the fuss is all about. Seriously, "never before has so many written so much about so little!" 

Why would you hold onto a company that has almost reached the financial South Pole? Trade to your plan!

 
_______________________

This is merely my opinion and does not constitute financial advice. When considering your financial objectives, please consult a suitably qualified and licenced professional.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*OBI*

Yet they will tell you they *HAVE* a plan.

"Human beings are the dumbest of creatures
They do the same thing day in and day out
and expect a *DIFFERENT* result "


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well said dmargon, mofra, ob1kenobi, & tech/a

*MUL's Announcement of Friday after close - UNBELIEVABLE - can Anyone make Sense of it??      I'm DEVASTATED.*  

Unless I don't understand what's been announced today, *but it looks like MUL have just bought its way OUT of the $10,000,000 Equity Financing Deal they just got into at ENORMOUS EXPENSE.*

MUL *diluted * the stock by 13 million shares *at a cost of $260,000 to activate the equity finance LOC* and now appears to have *diluted again by ANOTHER 10 million shares at a cost of $150,000 to retire the equity finance LOC !!!*

In between these 2 transactions over *just the past 2 months, MUL further diluted the shares by 35 million shares to raise a measely $525,000.*

*So do the sums MUL shareholders.....if this is correct....... MUL has wasted
$410,000 to raise just $525,000 for the company's working capital.*

*That's the equivalent of paying a financial institution an interest rate of 
approx. 468% per annum to get the $525,000*....that's right shareholders...
an interest rate of four hundred and sixty eight percent per annum.    

Thus, if I'm correct, this fiasco has *further diluted MUL's shares by a total of more than 58 million shares* for an absolutely pitiful return towards working capital.

*If MUL have actually retired the Equity Finance LOC, we MUST KNOW 
WHY ?........WHY ?.......WHY ?.......WHY ?*

*What is it the Board is/was trying to hide ???????????*

The Board and Senior management should be creamed by* 'NO' proxies* at the GM on June 16. *Enough is enough.*


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Lescent, please do not cut and paste the same information from previous posts.

If you have something new to add, please do so, but in future posts that simply repeat previous posts will be deleted.

Thank you.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Will do Joe Blow

*For dmargon's General Meeting Question List:-*

*A question* we need to have answered by Ballintine is whether MUL retired the Equity Finance LOC or did the financier require it to be terminated.

*Also,* if one of MULs go forward strategies as stated by Ballintine in 2 previous ASX announcements is a "growth by acquisition" strategy, then where's the money coming from when MUL constantly needs to raise funding just for working capital.  

*Ballintine states that an acquisition is earmarked for closure by 30 June 2005, so we need to wait for the outcome of that - and funny how it's AFTER the GM on 16/6/05.*

*Maybe MTD will be sold for a few pennies * that'll deliver some desperately needed cash - but the majority of this would need to be earmarked for working capital once again. And it's highly unlikely that supposed cash positive divisions will deliver sufficient money to facilitate an acquisition.

*So that just leaves the inevitable further share dilution* if some bunny agrees to sell a cash-flow positive business to MUL in return for MUL shares on the insane expectation that the combined operations will spark a share price surge - delivering a fantasy capital gain windfall.

Boy oh boy - *Ballintine's going to spend the entire GM fielding questions he's NOT going to want to answer* - and will probably refuse to do so on the cop-out basis that the information is 'commercially sensitive'.

I'm sure that I'll have lot's more questions to supply to dmargon's list before 
June 16 *because it's obvious MUL gearing-up for a doosey of an announcement. *


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				lescent said:
			
		

> So that just leaves the inevitable further share dilution



You already know this though - didn't you read the bit about 'capital refreshment' in the mid last week announcement? How Orwellian.


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I think by the meeting date that he may be announcing that the company is to go into administration.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Thanks for the reminder markmau,*
I just had to try and rationalise in my own mind the 
various possible tactics MUL will now adopt and hope the share price
won't 'tank' any further once it takes its next inevitable diabolical
move.


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

: Well I had to be a sucker and get back into MUL again... Forget charts and market forces.... I think it's worth a punt...100000 shares for 1500 bucks is a nice flutter... you see if Airworks got Woolies OZ stores...and trialing in petrol stations.... and maybe soon in ALH pubs...and now Woolies picked up another 150 Foodland stores...Airworks might be the Golden goose.. Mul will need to raise money thru prospectus to fund installation... so if they do they should have few contracts in the pocket or nobody will touch them with a 10 foot pole.. 
I'm not betting on Broadband that's old technology already...media and advertising is the bet..ciao


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

they had 10milliondollars worth of funding a couple of months ago, then they just dropped it. bit strange given they need cash for acquistions.


----------



## Mofra

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				funnyone said:
			
		

> : Well I had to be a sucker and get back into MUL again... Forget charts and market forces.... I think it's worth a punt...100000 shares for 1500 bucks is a nice flutter




A nice "punt"? You must have an amazing trading plan that allocates capital for "punts"!


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Mul of Kintyre, oh mist rolling in from the sea
My desire is always to be here
Oh Mul of Kintyre

Smiles in the sunshine and tears in the rain
Still take me back where my mem'ries remain
Flickering embers grow higher and high'r
As they carry me back to the Mul of Kintyre

Mul of ASX, oh mist rolling in from the mind
My desire is always to hold
Oh Mul of ASX


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Could think of better things to "Flutter" on

There are plenty of Punters out there---popular punts appear to be the likes of RTM.


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

TSR may be worth punting on. There original business model failed and they are in suspension before they announce a new business takeover. 

High risk, and I don't know any details yet but I really think the risk cannot be higher than Mul.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

TYC

Punters at it.


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Okay folks back to MUL instead of going off topic- plenty of speccies in the forums, look up the breakouts thread or the juniour resources stocks in ASX stock chat. Back to MUL....


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Mul of Kintyre, oh mist rolling in from the sea
> My desire is always to be here
> Oh Mul of Kintyre
> 
> Smiles in the sunshine and tears in the rain
> Still take me back where my mem'ries remain
> Flickering embers grow higher and high'r
> As they carry me back to the Mul of Kintyre
> 
> Mul of ASX, oh mist rolling in from the mind
> My desire is always to hold
> Oh Mul of ASX




Boy! Talk about a loyal following!! Can't be many stocks that turn holders into poets!


----------



## dmargon

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

either rats leaving a sinking ship or they couldnt pay sven
which do you think?


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Thanks to Rich Kid & Knobby22 for that spark of humanity
in the MUL tragedy.*  

*You know....corporate govenance at MUL is becoming a greater joke.*

*MUL is the classic 'Clayton's' Public company * ie. the Public co. you have when it's not really a Public co. but is merely made to appear as one.

How interesting that yesterday MUL advises after close that *Ballintine is now also Company Secretary.*

Thus, we have a few posts from members advising that *Ballintine's on sick leave and can't be contacted, yet he's:
                           Executive Director
                           Managing Director
                           Company Secretary*
of a Public co. with only 3 Directors, one of whom lives in USA.

*Wow, MUL Board meetings could decide to do anything they wish with no checks and balances by an independent Company Secretary keeping things in check.* :swear: 

Think about it shareholders and consider your investment.


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				lescent said:
			
		

> Who's going to SAVE MUL ??????????




I think I could save MUL, its an area with great potential to unlock. MUL have obviously gone about it the wrong way. But they definetley need someone with a vision.

I have no experiance in running a company, but I know what people want, and thats not what MUL has been giving them.

 :samurai: 

Lets hope for the stock holders sake that someone comes along soon with a good buyout proposition for MUL.

Anyone with half a brain could run this company better than its current directors.


----------



## Mofra

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

lescent,

You paint a gloomy picture of MUL - yet you continue to hold?????


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Yeah Mofra, I'm stuck up s""t-creek like sooooo many others who
bought at 6 cents.

I'm expecting the new Board and management post 16 June to slowly get the company crawling again in the right direction.


----------



## tiggy7

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Has Svend Nisted actually left the company or is he taken over another position ? there was nothing mentioned that he had quit in the ann.


----------



## oneday

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I Bit the bullet and sold my shares a couple of weeks ago [Thank God].      It feels good when ya out.


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

What’s all this whinging and hysteria about?
• Since when is laying off staff  a bad thing…. You don’t have to be Einstein to know MUL has been struggling for the last year ….and so are over half of the companies on ASX. Taking Bums off seats in a sector that’s not profitable is good. At least there ist Airworks Media… they’ve got together a nice bunch of smart people working there…look up their profiles… Albeit with their noses stuck up Woolies backside.. but why not…  with Woolies we can all eat…. Chasing the backside of a camel in the Arabian desert or a cocky in the aussie outback  would only lead to exhaustion. 
• Now anyone buying into technology stock is taking a punt and a punt only.. that’s why I call my buys a flutter… I’ve played with Davnet… Voicenet… E-Corp etc… darlings of the .com bubble …made money and lost money…but lost money mainly because of dodgy directors who broke the law… like  the One tel mob… didn’t lose money because I couldn’t read the market or play the trend….buy low  sell high.. In 2003 I bought into MUL at 2c and sold at 11c ..a 5.5 fold…it was a great windfall … bought in at 5c last year and dumped at 4c …so still in front… this month I bought in at 1.5c I could only lose if the company went down the toilet.  MUL is facing now what the majority of tech companies faced 4 years ago… where are they now… most off them disappeared.. were privatised or changed business… if MUL survives the next 6 months, which I think it would courtesy of Airworks only, I’m sitting cool on my 1.5c a share punt.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*The operative statement you made Funnyone was "if MUL survive the next 6 months".*  

A Supreme Court judge decided months ago that MUL has a case to answer at TRIAL on 3 October, 2005 following pleadings etc. over a 6 months + time period of hearings to date.

Cases only rarely go to trial in the Supreme Court nowadays because they are either knocked-out during the pleadings stage, or they're mediated out-of court between the parties.

MUL have to defend a $46,000,000+ claim in a full trial and that's WITHIN the six month time period you've allocated for MULs survival. If MUL lose the case and have liability and damages awarded against it.......the ONLY method of payment to the winning party is in CASH !!!!!!!!!

10 times Airworks Media + Satellite + Technology Distribution won't be enough to save MUL if they lose.

Even at a buy price of 1.5 cents I wish you the best of luck if you decide to hold.


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Where are they going to cash from, their cashflow is woeful.

AThey despearately need an investor to give a cash injection. If they can't find on they will go into liquidation. The unfortunate thing about the court case is that it will probalby keep away even a vulture fund.

I personally think they will have to start selling the businesses that have become profitable to survive. The company will have to eat itself to survive.


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

 You have to wonder  why  is Adrian talking down MUL stock.. For the CEO and Secretary of a company to say he was unaware of the share price move until ASX told him is really ridiculous .. All he could remind us of is the losses… but still some body is happy to buy up as much on offer at 1.7c and more…  some thing is cooking ladies and gentlemen …mark my word.


----------



## oneday

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hit the nail on the head there funnyone, funny how the thread on this particular stock has been quiet [especially yesterday] here and HC.


----------



## Bloveld

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hello
I got caught with PAS a few years ago. I thouht I would get some tax relief from it. But because they had a deed of arrangement rather than going bust I wasnt able to claim any of it.
Steve


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Chart of MUL as of eod today. Nothing new to see MUL jump and then rejoin the downtrend.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Wake-up All Dozey MUL Shareholders !!* :goodnight 

*Ballintine, the Executive Director, Managing Director, Company Secretary, Legend-in-his-own Lunchtime one-person controller of MUL is doing it to you again and no-one seems to care.*

Ballintine regularly commented on what a dream the General Meetings were for the Directors - the shareholders didn't attend the meetings, the Directors always had their YES proxies lined-up, no-one raised any general business, caused any fuss and it was always a cake-walk where they'd easily get whatever they wanted approved and just went about earning their salaries, fees, and perks.

*The way everyone is acting, Ballintine is banking on shareholder apathy to 'get-away-with-it' once again on June 16.*

Last week the ASX required a 'Please Explain' from Ballintine after the share price pumped by 0.3 of a cent to 1.8cents, he replied that the company would make more losses and nothing was happening.
Then by Friday last week it fell-back to 1.5cents.
By Monday (today) it mysteriously pumps again to 1.8cents, a gain of 20%, and *after market close* Ballintine makes an announcement of *ANOTHER 10 million shares thrown away (value $150K)to retire the Equity Finance LOC. Unbelievable.*

If we're to believe the recent announcements concerning MULs now Infamous Line of Credit, *Ballintine has wasted $560,000* worth of the company's shares to activate and then retire the LOC within just 2.5 months in order to raise a crappy, and insignificant $525,000 in working capital out of a possible $10m !!!

*Can you believe this * - it equates to *MUL paying the equivalent of approx. 512% interest* to raise a small amount of working capital. At a time when mortgage rates are only 7%pa., Ballintine doesn't even blink when he commits the company to an interest expense of OVER 500%. *Who's really pocketing this money??*

*And anyway, did MUL voluntarily retire the LOC, or were they forced to ??? * Makes you want to get an answer to this question at the General Meeting on June 16?

ASIC & the ASX must investigate all these glaring irregularities going on or it's the shareholders who are going to suffer once again.

*Be Warned.*


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

 Well I took my 20% profit ( Buy 1.5c Sell 1.8c ).. not bad for a bet on a crook horse...
It seems to me  they are ramping up SP to get an average price for raising money thru a prospectus... around 1.6c... 

It's amazing how things change...2 years ago MUL was on top of the mountain.... good announcements and partnerships... Today they are at the bottom of the valley because of slip ups, stuff ups and just sheer bad business practices.
Airworks is their last chance if they stuff it up Woolies will kick their asses hard...and that's the end of Adrian's rollercoaster ride!!!


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well done! Was it skill or luck?


----------



## funnyone

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

 it's luck ....but as I said before, all my buys into tech stock are flutters...I like to take a punt especially when I thing the SP is low...
If MUL can't raise Money ... SP should drop dramatically, and I'll be happy to buy in at 1c or below.... if they raise enough cash to fund their business plan... anything below 3c would be a good bet... ciao


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Anything below 3cps would be a good buy, is that right Adrian geez u really are a funnyone.
Apologies Joe could not resist.


----------



## Mofra

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Anything below 3c (ie anything under an 87.5% rise) is a good buy???

Funny, just a few months ago I didn't understand the "anything under 5c is a good buy" comments either...


----------



## serp

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				funnyone said:
			
		

> SP should drop dramatically, and I'll be happy to buy in at 1c or below.... if they raise enough cash to fund their business plan... anything below 3c would be a good bet... ciao




Lets us know what your success rate is like 

Any share under 1c that I don't know a LOT of information about (and it would have to be positive info) I won't even look at it, there is a reason it would be at 1c  .


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I note the resolution was passed at the general meeting and there was no chairmans speech.

Did anyone here go?


----------



## Blitzed

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Knobby, I was waiting for the for the chairmans speech, why was nothing sent? All I could see from someone who says he was there was this on H/C.


Went to the meeting, came out and purchased another 1 or 2. This was the best meeting yet, everyone got all the hard questions out in the open and Adrian answered them all honestly in my opinion.

In no particular order..

30M in deals soon.

Cash positive next month.

Middle east on fire, new broom sweeps clean.

Airworks should be named money works.

MTD may be sold later but in the black now so no hurry.

Loan line cof credit cost 3% - One time fee for 10M and that's competitive.

More shares to expand possible 2B max

10 to 1 consolidation issue when price has settled 10-20c and Q on Q are as per forecast, at least 12 months away.

People sniffing to buy Airworks, they won't sell.

I left my notes in the car, more later.

MM

Can anyone verify if this is all true?


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

What a bull the Hotcopper shareholder is.
Can bulls differentiate the bull?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Can anyone verify if this is all true?*

If shareholders understood price action of their holding having to ask these types of questions would be un necessary.

This thread continues to build as one of the all time greats in *HOW NOT TO TRADE*.

Every conceivable bad trading practice is in this thread.


----------



## ob1kenobi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> *Can anyone verify if this is all true?*
> 
> If shareholders understood price action of their holding having to ask these types of questions would be un necessary.
> 
> This thread continues to build as one of the all time greats in *HOW NOT TO TRADE*.
> 
> Every conceivable bad trading practice is in this thread.




Tech/A I fully agree. I'm curious if there is anything planned for when this thread gets to 1000 posts. I think it really highlights the need to do your own research and realize that investments don't have emotion. They don't get upset when you buy or sell them! From memory Douglas Adams in "The Hitch Hiker's Guide To The Galaxy" tells us that "everyone was unhappy, even those with digital watches. It all seemed to have something to do with the movement of little green pieces of paper, which was unusual because the little green pieces of paper weren't unhappy!"


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

didnt look like anyone other than ballentine chuch and i voted. i voted no they voted yes of course. strange results.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hmm a new low.

Anyone still holding or has everyone graduated from this course?


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Found this article in Australian IT today,are Multiemedia getting the other 50%? Somehow I dont think so,but still heaps of dollars in our backyard and they dont look they getting a decent share, or are they?
Extra $50m found for bush broadband
Staff writers
JULY 07, 2005
THE federal Government has allocated a further $50 million to subsidise broadband access in rural and regional areas.
Federal Communications Minister Senator Helen Coonan said the money would be used to top-up the $107.8 million in funds already allocated to the Higher Bandwidth Incentive Scheme, HiBIS.
Senator Coonan said the decision was a testament to the scheme's successes.
"In the past 12 months more than 600 regional communities have been connected to terrestrial broadband services, such as ADSL and wireless, as a direct result of HiBIS," she said.
Senator Coonan said that over 34,000 Australians living in rural and regional parts of Australia had connected to broadband services as a result of HiBIS.	
Telstra has been one the main beneficiaries of the scheme, with ADSL service connections accounting for over half of all HiBIS subsidies.
"I am particularly pleased that broadband take-up in regional Australia is now keeping pace with metropolitan areas - about 20 per cent and growing," Senator Coonan said.
The decision has pushed the federal Government's total spending to boost rural telecommunication services above the billion dollar mark, the Department of Communications Information Technology and the Arts (DCITA) said.


----------



## ob1kenobi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I thought this thread had finished! Are we aiming to get to 1000 posts!!! Seriously, I doubt that anything the Federal Government does will help this stock in the short term. I could of course be wrong but it sounds like Telstra might be the winner from the proposal.


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well I dont hold this now, I have bought and sold a few times but glad to be out of it, the company has a short but interesting history.My prediction is it will get to 1000 but dont expect it to be around to much longer after that unless it can produce a startling amount of cash at end of year. We will know shortly.


----------



## Anthony Hosemans

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> What a bull the Hotcopper shareholder is.
> Can bulls differentiate the bull?




I can verify all information mentioned at the meeting was true. Only 32 people attended out of around 10,000 shareholders. Chairman was grilled for around 1 1/2 hours  at the meeting, and continued to answer questions while having a cuppa.
The only thing I disagree with  " There are a potential $30 million in contracts from 3 contacts" He then quantified that statement by saying one was almost in the bag and two were being worked on.I would expect an announcement in the not too distant future.
Other things mentioned,  1/. The company is obtaining a big profile in the Albury/Wodonga area, due mainly to mainly one reseller, who has a shop front in Albury.
2/.Airworks is cash positive, with potential for further contracts to be obtained because of Woolworths ( Liquorland? Harvey Norman?) A number of well known names were mentioned as looking into what Multiemedia was doing with Woolworths.
3/.Mid-East contracts were cash positive.
Australian operations not cash positive, but expected to be by August/September .
4/.$10 million facility is held in U.S.A. for drawing on when required if funds needed. This is already in place, and  drawn upon on the basis of issuance of shares at current market prices. cost of facility was 3% i.e. $300,000 which had already been fully paid for. No other costs involved other than more shares being issued, hence the potential for up to 2 billion shares to be on registry before any consolidation happens.Therefore no call on funds from shareholders in the immediate future.
5/.Multiemedias' V.O.I.P. system is far superior to anything available in Australia.
On the basis of information received at the meeting which was all positive I believe the company is not a "dog" as people suggest. I have seen this stock as a trade many times over the past 3 years, and can see a potential return once again.
The above information was from the chairman himself at the recent meeting which I attended. I find it interesting that people that people can 'can' a company when they didn't even make the effort to attend the meeting.
I agree that this stock teaches you how not to trade, but if you are a contrarian, you look at the opposite point of view, and profits are there to be made.    Regards Kooka


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Thanks Kooka.

I have never owned the stock but am keeping an eye on it as a contrarian trade. Of the company survives there will probably be a point when it becomes a real buy. 

I stress the company did not publish the Chairman's speech! Why not?
Doesn't he want to put it in writing?

If the chairman is telling the full story then the terrible negative cashflow should be lessening though it will continue, diluting present shareholders terribly.

Also, there are always deals and he hopes to get his share. He has not got one signed yet. There is a good chance he might not get any or the profit from the deal he eventually gets is marginal.

As an investor who relys on fundamental analysis, I await the Annual Report to understand the true situation and will act theron. I will not act until I believe real profits and positive cashflow are occurring. Don't forget, if their line of credit decides to pull the plug, the company will almost certainly go under.

I didn't go to the meeting but what I said still holds. Can a bull differentiate the bull? How many of the statements were placating desparate shareholders who are keen to justify holding their shares? How many statements were precluded by the word, -should, if it goes as planned, when, etc. It pays to be cynical.


----------



## Anthony Hosemans

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Points taken Knobby22. I certainly can be cynical as well. I have take an interest in this stock for over 4 years, and I don't need to justify to anyone (particulary myself) the potential benefits of this stock. I have made my money out of them already and the shares I hold are pure profit, so I have nothing to lose. The logic in holding these shares is not necessarily there.
 Many penny dreadfuls do dissapear, never to be seen again, but a certain percentage live through the hard times and eventualy become green chip if not blue chip shares.
In attending the meeting I wanted to find out once and for all, do I dump the lot and move on, or is the potential still there. From the answers received I am still holding, and if it goes out the back door, so be it, but if it succeeds?

To clarify my comments, the chairman did not have a prepared speech at the meeting, but answered a series of questions from attendeees, on any subject pertaining to the running of the company. Ther're may have been up to 20 or 25 questions which he expanded on, and without giving any insider information away, was able to broadly relate where the company was heading.

Regards Kooka.


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I agree you don't need to justify to me why you still hold them but you do need to justify to yourself why you hold them. You need to understand everything you do so that you become a good investor.

I know where you are coming from. Occasionly, I hold a few shares of companies that I have basically sold out of just to ensure I get the annual report and to ensure my interest is maintained so that I am ready to jump in when circumstances change. Metalstorm is a present example.

This company is interesting, if the Chairman wishes come true there could be a substantial rerating coming up. I note at present however the price is still drifting down.


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

A chart of MUL,  helps me keep track whenever I glance through this thread.
Does anyone know what the all time low for this stock is? Appears to be below 1c, some years since it was that low but the trend suggests it's heading there.


----------



## Blitzed

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Wow Kooka,  I am impressed that you have made a profit on a stock in such a downward trend   , just imagine what you could do in an upward trend   .

Well there you go folks, this thread was not a waste as someone has made money!!!!


----------



## ob1kenobi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

This is such a reassuring thread! Whenever I wonder if I could have done it better, I check this thread out! Rich, AWL usually trades at $0.02. A few months ago when their board was mostly red (all stocks across the board had gone down), AWL went to $0.03. It was reported on the news that night that AWL was the bigger winner with an increase of 50% (no prices were mentioned). You never know, MUL might do the same one day!


----------



## Happy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I understand that MUL makes some money, but when are they likely to turn cash positive?


----------



## clowboy

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

well if we knew that we would know when to buy them wouldn't we?


----------



## spiros1

*MULTIEMEDIA LIMITED (MUL)*

look at MUL its going $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$  mul


----------



## Porper

*Re: MULTIEMEDIA LIMITED (MUL)*



			
				spiros1 said:
			
		

> look at MUL its going $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$  mul




Good try Spiros but some of us have had the MUL thing before, it is a howler, and you know it.You obviously hold and you have my sympathy.Good luck, you will need lots of it.


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MULTIEMEDIA LIMITED (MUL)*



			
				spiros1 said:
			
		

> look at MUL its going $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$  mul




Spiros,
Please read the forum code of conduct, the link is at the foot of this page. This may be your last post on asf if you try to ramp. Try hotcopper instead.

RichKid
moderator


----------



## Anthony Hosemans

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Blitzed said:
			
		

> Wow Kooka,  I am impressed that you have made a profit on a stock in such a downward trend   , just imagine what you could do in an upward trend   .
> 
> Well there you go folks, this thread was not a waste as someone has made money!!!!



Well what can I say, the stock is up 33% since I posted last. Where are all the cynical and negative comments now? I reported honestly what happened at the meeting in June, the predictions I made came from the chairmans mouth and now the company is reconfirming them to the stockmarket.
This was not insider trading, I merely attended the meeting scheduled, and asked some very pertinent questions in regards to the running of the company and got answers. Hopefully some of you took note of the chairmans comments and are now counting your money! So Blitzed, just imagine what you could have done in this upward trend!!!!!

Regards Kooka.


----------



## Anthony Hosemans

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Now up 70% from last week, time to make some money!!! Reards Kooka.


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Anthony Hosemans said:
			
		

> Hopefully some of you took note of the chairmans comments and are now counting your money! So Blitzed, just imagine what you could have done in this upward trend!!!!!
> 
> Regards Kooka.




Anthony,

So you think a 2 day price spike is an uptrend ?.

Just hold your horses before ramping it too much, let's see what happens this week.A lot of people are still in from the early days at much higher prices who will be bailing.Plus the negative impact that day traders will have on the stock.Hope it goes for you.I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.Management have a habit of telling big fat porkies.:behead:


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

up up up...
down down down..
just trade for your needs and dont think too far into the future for your sake..


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I'm interested in the trading plan of anyone who is trading these.

All to often I see the likes of MUL rise 100% and people blow it.

While I understand that many have bought at 5c and want to get that back,so they stay in much longer than the market will stand.

Why has there been no PLAN discussed,does anyone have one other than sit and wait for price to reach an all time high?

I gave the example of OOPs or Shark Bar using MUL here 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1338&page=2&pp=10

Post 15

I now see people complaining (Bit harsh--remarking then), about the way MUL has risen sharply and now fallen just as sharply.

If there was a plan perhaps there could have been some serious profit.

Would someone like to put forward a way of trading these(Fast moving small caps) to maximise profit??
*LVL* is another example currently.


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I shorted MUL using Marketech CFD's at .027 and covered at .025

The reason I covered early (my plan was to cover on close) was that my risk reward ratio was blown out because the cfd provider rounded the trade against my favour to the 3rd decimal point. This means I lost a tick each way, blowing out my risk/reward ratio. 

The good people at Marketech realised this was a bit unfair, and fixed up my trade (to about $20 each way or so), but have now removed MUL from the tradable stock list. (It was only in there because it used to be on SP300 list).

There was an additional risk that MUL could have announced another dodgy takeover that could have been day traded to a high level (basically I didn't want the trade open too long anyway).


----------



## IcUrPoint

*a question for (Adrian Ballantine) MUL*

could I suggest to you that is it true that as a company Secretary you can reveal or suppress official company records? 

why are you then engaging yourself in a position which could reasonably raise that suspicion? particularly when MUL activities are under investigation by ASIC??


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

This is an old article on Steve Vizard and his relationship with a MultiEmedia. Is it the same company as MUL folks? It refers to a sp of 80c in early 2000 but my chart doesn't show it. 

http://www.theage.com.au/news/busin...re-in-the-squad/2005/07/17/1121538864623.html



> ....In March 2000 MultiEmedia joined their partnership, buying a 23 per cent stake. At the same, MultiEmedia enticed Vizard to join its board as chairman in return for 4.5 million MultiEmedia share options. These were exercisable at 20  ¢, and with shares trading at 80  ¢, they were already comfortably in the money.
> 
> Within eight days Vizard had made $2.7 million by exercising half the options.
> 
> The options trade took several months to surface because Vizard's accountant had failed to notify the stock exchange, but when it eventually became public in August, a month before Vizard resigned from the Telstra board, he said he took the options instead of directors' fees.
> 
> He said the MultiEmedia board had agreed he could immediately sell half of them to pay his tax liability.
> ....


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Yes, it was another (of the many)dodgy things he did.

(Sue me Vizard)


----------



## IcUrPoint

*The Vizard case in 13 questions*

this is well worth a read

http://www.pierpont.com.au/eco_Archives/default.cfm?behaviour=view_article&id=4443


----------



## IcUrPoint

*attention (Joe)*

your rival H/C don't want anyone to reveal the facts on MUL. hundreds of posts have been removed in the last few days on MUL and particularly Adrian Ballantine.

will it bother you or the owners of this site if the true facts about mul and Adrian Ballantine is brought in public domain?

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: attention (Joe)*



			
				IcUrPoint said:
			
		

> your rival H/C don't want anyone to reveal the facts on MUL. hundreds of posts have been removed in the last few days on MUL and particularly Adrian Ballantine.
> 
> will it bother you or the owners of this site if the true facts about mul and Adrian Ballantine is brought in public domain?




IcUrPoint, why were they removed from H/C?

If what you want to post doesn't involve slander or defamation of character then I don't imagine there will be a problem.


----------



## IcUrPoint

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

thanks Joe

no slander or defamatory statements, simply stating the facts as they are; which incidentally are in public domain.

nevertheless if the truth is going to hurt Adrian Ballantine and multimedia so be it- I'm far more concerned about the truth and the interest of 40,000 shareholders than scrupulous businessman with their own agendas-

I don't know hotcopper's agenda- it might be a conflict of interest between an advertiser on hotcopper who is also involved with Adrian Ballantine and multimedia - 

E-trade advertises on hotcopper 

or perhaps in light of the switchcorp case multiemedia does not want any negative publicity of any kind 



kindest regards


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi guys.
Well i guess if hot copper delete messages they dont like then they are taking sides in an open discussion, so they tacitly support Ballantine and MUL, and so the newsgroup isnt unbiased, as indicated when you press the ok button.
Censorship is bad in any form, and worse when small people decide arbitrarily that when they dont like something they erase it. 
Even if the comments (although they didnt seem to be) were slanderous, they were made and its the responsibility of the slander to remove the comment, not of the news group manager. IMHO if the comments offended someone, then the comment could be highlighted as being objectionable, and the poster suggested to retract the comment.. deleting comments arbitarily changes history, good or bad. 
Another thought, if the offending comments were removed and cant be seen, then they dont exist so they never happened....


----------



## TheProphet

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Some serious volume and movement today. Possible shorterm breakout.


----------



## DRUGGIST

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

My fault, I sold out after having various holdings over the last 2 years, ouch!


----------



## TheProphet

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

It is a bloody hard stock to squeeze money out of nowadays. Someone is pump and dumping - just dont know which part the pump or the dump it is at the moment?


----------



## Anthony Hosemans

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				TheProphet said:
			
		

> Some serious volume and movement today. Possible shorterm breakout.



I continue to have great interest in this stock. Current movement relates to Mul's company "NEWSAT" being mentioned on 'Your Business Success' program on channel 9 on Sunday morning. They are part of a package called NLIS( National Livestock Identification Scheme) currently being promoted to farmers in Australia. (refer www.psystems.com.au for futher details).
Additionaly last wednesday when the Telsta $3 billion for country people was being sub-divided (when it gets the final approval) an additional $800 plus million will be added to the Hibis scheme, of which Multiemedia already has a finger in the pie.

Of this money $90 million will be provided for remote outback Aboriginal settlements as announced in parliament last wednesday. Guess who already is in the governments books for some of this money, Multiemedia once again,(As announced by the company in the last month or so) 

A futher interest in the company, is the Voip system, in which it has invested some $10 million of funds over the past 2 years. (refer use of funds received from issue made to shareholders in 2003).

This company is reputed to have the best Voip system in Australia, and obviously the Federal Government has been happy with them and has been throwing some of the Hibis money their way.

THIS IS SET TO INCREASE NEARLY 10 FOLD!!!!!!

No wonder there is interest from investors.    Regards Kooka


----------



## mhutch

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

This trading halt must be something else, its too early to be tied up with the $3B bush fund.

Any ideas??

Cheers,
mhutch


----------



## Anthony Hosemans

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				mhutch said:
			
		

> This trading halt must be something else, its too early to be tied up with the $3B bush fund.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Cheers,
> mhutch



Not aware of anything, although it may have something to do with Airworks, which went under their umbrella a few years ago, although may not have been fully owned. I find it odd for a two day halt for something minor. That glip in the share price on Monday, leads me to think other people have caught wind of something, that jump in price indicates any announcement will be favourable.
 Regards Kooka.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Interesting announcement:



> MULTIEMEDIA PURCHASES WORLD CLASS MEDIA PORT FACILITIES AND PROFITABLE BUSINESS FROM NEW SKIES SATELLITES
> 
> Thursday 25 August 2005
> 
> Multiemedia (ASX: MUL) today announced it has signed an agreement to acquire 100% equity of New Skies Networks Australia Pty Ltd (NSN) from Netherlands-based satellite communications company New Skies Satellites B.V.
> 
> The A$13 million cash purchase comprises an upfront payment of A$2 million with the remainder to be settled in 60 days. The new entity will operate as an Australian registered company known as NewSat Networks Pty Ltd.
> The New Skies Networks acquisition will deliver immediate cash flow positive results for Multiemedia, whose existing operating divisions recently became cash flow and EBITDA positive. New Skies Networks achieved total revenues of A$22.9 million for the fiscal year ended 31 December 2004 and an after tax net profit of A$5.4 million.
> 
> The deal comes with a very substantial back-log of contracted secure revenue over the next three years and will extend Multiemedia’s reach into the oil, gas, mining, broadcasting and Government sectors.
> Adrian Ballintine, the Founder and CEO of Multiemedia, described the acquisition as a significant investment that reflects the growing nature of the company.
> 
> “We have invested heavily over the past few years in building a solid business foundation capable of delivering sustainable, long-term and recurring revenues for our shareholders. This period of waiting is now over,” Ballintine said. “Our business has turned a corner with the acquisition of New Skies Networks the icing on the cake.”
> 
> He added that the purchase was extremely profitable and presented direct synergies with Multiemedia’s existing businesses, in particular its NewSat satellite delivery arm. “Combined, these businesses will deliver substantial profits for our shareholders,” Ballintine said.
> 
> The transaction will be funded by increased share capital, with the number of shares on issue expected to increase from approximately 1.6 billion to 2 billion.
> “Multiemedia has deliberately not taken any bank debt to fund this acquisition,” Ballintine said. “This has been a strategic move aimed at providing a fast track to dividends for our shareholders.”
> 
> The acquisition will see Multiemedia take ownership of New Skies Networks’ ongoing business, its Sydney head office and a substantial network of assets including two modern media port facilities in Adelaide and Perth, which are set upon three acres and one-and-a-half acres of land.
> 
> “Ownership of the media ports will create a new revenue stream for Multiemedia and eliminates costs,” Ballintine added. “In the past we had to lease media port services from other companies but now we’ll be able to provide them, which means some of our competitors today will become our customers tomorrow.”
> 
> Politically, geographically and climatically Australia offers a safe environment to house media port facilities. “Satellite technology is the future of general communications, entertainment, education and health services,” Ballintine said. “We expect to see greater up-take of our services as the market realises satellite communications has matured and is now an affordable and effective option.”
> 
> Together, NewSat and NewSat Networks will be able to provide satellite coverage to 75% of the world’s population including Europe, the Middle East, Africa and Asia, making Multiemedia one of the largest media port operators and satellite service providers in the southern hemisphere.
> 
> As a result of the acquisition, the previously announced Multiemedia financial forecast for FY06 is redundant.




Any comments?


----------



## el_ninj0

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Interesting announcement:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments?




Very interesting joe, ive been watching it pretty closely. still am. stop distracting me!


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

As with most MUL announcements it seems the market sees them as just HO HUM.

From what I see there are more falling over themselves to un load stock than accumulate.

Bottom line is this is a 2c stock that cant make a profit.
You can announce your brains out and thats not changing the reason its a 2c stock.


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

My question on the buy is how profitable?
No one sells a gold mine.

No one in their right mind would buy until we see the annual report.


----------



## IcUrPoint

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> As a result of the acquisition, the previously announced Multiemedia financial forecast for FY06 is redundant




so what happens to cash flow positive by Aug 05????


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Its now redundant.

People actually shell out money to buy this company.

Spose if you bought at 1.3c and sold at 2.3c there is a drink.

Damned impossible to see a future amongst the smoke/mirrors and white lies.


----------



## doctorj

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



> Q: What sort of idiot sells a business with NPAT of $5.4m for $13m ????
> 
> A: The kind of idiot who knows it is not going to earn $5.4m NPAT in the future.




Enough said.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hey Everyone,

Don't forget that not only is MULs stock going to dilute to 2 BILLION shares
on issue, but that it's still facing a *Supreme Court trial on 3 October, 2005 * with a Breach of Contract claim for $46,000,000+, with a *2nd Supreme Court action* against MUL also having been registered by another party, and with a *3rd separate party taking legal action* for a 3rd separate breach of contract matter.

Let's wait for MULs Annual Report announcement in the next few days because me thinks it'll be another big LOSS !!

Make sure you check the NOTES section of the report where MUL will have to disclose these events.

Get ready for fun MUL shareholders. :goodnight


----------



## IcUrPoint

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Adrian Ballentine has been named as the new defendant in switchcorp Case he actually had a QC and a barrister trying to keep him out of the proceeding.. shareholders need to be sure that MUL doesnt pay for AB's legal costs.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Wow ICURPOINT !!*  

Is it true that Ballintine is now a personal defendant in the Switchcorp & Ors v/s Multiemedia Ltd Supreme Court case, and that he has to defend multiple allegations of deceptive and misleading conduct at the trial???????

I'll have to pay my money and search the Court files for all the details. I'd heard that John Walker was also going to be issued with a summons so I'll have to check to see whether that's also happened.

*Can Anyone Workout How Ballintine is Going to Get $13,000,000 to pay for the Newskies acquisition??*

If Newskies Australia costs $13m within 60 days and $2m has already been paid and the issued capital of MUL has diluted to an enormous 1,700,000,000+ shares and there's still $11m to pay and the share price is currently only 2.1 cents per share and Ballintine advises the purchase will be made with no further debt raised, then:-

1. The next payment of $11m will require MUL issuing ANOTHER 524,000,000 shares at current price, diluting the issued capital to approx. 2,250,000,000 (that's 2.25 billion) shares. Man that means if you held 100m shares, you wouldn't even own 5% of the co.

2. MUL has approx. $7m left of its Equity Finance LOC, so that will probably be retired with another $4m worth of shares issued.

3. Alternatively, MUL might mortgage the purchase like it did with Airworks and then tell the market that no further debt has been created like it did with Airworks.

Also, if MUL can't make anything work in the Middle East and it sacked all its local salespeople recently, how will paying 2.4 times net profit for a local company help its pathetically woeful performance to date?   Any ideas anyone?

Ballintine & Kellett can't seem to take any criticism about their actions because they're having a lot of posters and posts deleted from other forums in the past 2 weeks, so it's a sign of desperation and blind panic.

Does anyone else know what's going on? :goodnight


----------



## IcUrPoint

*Lets Go back one step ...... remember this one???*

Director Appointment
Document date:  Wed 01 Mar 2000 
Published:  Wed 01 Mar 2000 11:30:59 
Document No:  202909 
Document part:  A 
Market Flag:  N 
Classification:  Director Appointment/Resignation 

MULTIEMEDIA.COM LIMITED                       2000-03-01  ASX-SIGNAL-G

HOMEX - Sydney                                                        

+++++++++++++++++++++++++
STEVE VIZARD JOINS MULTIEMEDIA.COM BOARD AS COMPANY EXPANDS
INTERNATIONALLY

Leading Australian multimedia and Internet company, MultiEmedia.com,
has announced that Steve Vizard has been appointed to the company's
Board of Directors.

"I am absolutely delighted to help make a contribution to
MultiEmedia.com" said Mr Vizard today, "I am also excited to be part
of a venture with Microsoft's co-founder, Paul Allen who owns 3 per
cent of MultiEmedia.com."

MultiEmedia.com recently announced a strengthening of its management
team with the appointments of Shaun Levin from Artist
Services/Granada Media Australia and Jamie Bartels from Crown Casino.

This follows confirmation that Ian McRae, former Partner in Charge of
Ernst and Young's AsiaPac PeopleSoft Practice, will be the company's
new Chief Executive Officer.

According to MultiEmedia.com Joint Managing Director, Geoff
MacLeod-Smith, the appointments provide added expertise and valuable
business experience to support MultiEmedia.com's drive into Europe
and USA.

"The appointment of Steve Vizard and the establishment of a new
management structure offers a sound commercial foundation for
MultiEmedia.com to launch into global markets while also cementing a
leadership position within Australia.

"MultiEmedia.com has developed a range of products that have
attracted the interest of international organisations and we will
shortly open offices in Dublin and San Francisco to service these
emerging markets," Mr MacLeod-Smith said.

MultiEmedia.com's plans follow the announcement that it would partner
Computershare in its worldwide expansion plan. As part of the
alliance, MultiEmedia.com will become Computershare's preferred
supplier for outsourced web and e-commerce developments.

MultiEmedia.com has already gained experience in distributing
Internet and multimedia software into the Asia Pacific region through
it's current Executive Directors who have been involved in
information technology start-ups for the past 13 years and have
developed business links with some of the region's biggest technology
companies.

MultiEmedia.com recently took a 22.6 per cent share in Sportsview,
partially owned by interests associated with Mr Vizard and Mr Eddie
McGuire, which provides Internet and e-commerce facilities for
sporting organisations including several AFL clubs. "I am looking
forward to the growth and development of Sportsview with
MultiEmedia.com as a shareholder," Mr Vizard said.

For further information please contact: 

Mr Geoff MacLeod-Smith 
Joint Managing Director 
Ph: 9508 7000


----------



## IcUrPoint

*how about this one*

http://www.itnews.com.au/newsstory.aspx?CIaNID=12587


Multiemedia bags $40m Iraq satellite contract
By Byron Connolly, CRN      12 November 2003 00:00 AEST      Security  


Australian broadband provider Multiemedia - in conjunction with its UK-based reseller Transcom - has won a $40 million deal with the US military to rollout two-way satellite services in Iraq.

Charles D'Alberto, national sales manager at Multiemedia, said the deal was brokered at the GITEX 2003 telecommunications trade show last month in Dubai. The company defeated European telecommunications provider Eutelsat to the deal, he said.





Multiemedia leases a satellite from European satellite provider New Skies. The satellite is located over Indonesia. US soldiers in Iraq would be equipped with a 1.2 metre satellite dish for transmitting and receiving data and a server which acts as a gateway. The server has an Ethernet port which soldiers could use to plug in a PC or laptop, he said.

The US military would be charged each month based on the amount of bandwidth that is used by the soldiers. 'The need for services in that region is immense,' said D'Alberto.

Transcom would be running a network operations centre from the UK which would monitor the satellite service and set up the clients, D'Alberto said.

Initially, the service would be rolled out at 20 locations at a cost of $5 million, but would eventually scale to 200 locations, D'Alberto said.

Multiemedia chief executive, Adrian Ballintine, said the service lets the US military communicate from anywhere in the Middle East.

'There is only one service provider in the region providing any form of satellite service and that is quite old. The US military will now be able to set-up sites across Iraq and simply, by pointing this dish in the right direction, will have Internet and communication service equivalent to anywhere in the world,' he said.

The service would eventually be used by the Iraqi community as power, water and communications services in the country come back online.

'The US military will be able to offer broadband services to the local community, to schools and to those helping establish law and order under their local governance provisions as well as enabling its soldiers to email back home and surf the net,' he said.

D'Alberto said the deal is the company's largest satellite contract to date. Other Multiemedia customers in the Middle East include The Central Bank of Iran, The Iranian Embassy and CallSat Telcom.


----------



## IcUrPoint

*who can you beleive??*

http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;161241436;fp;512;fpid;133331573


Multiemedia wins $5m Iraqi contract
Brian Corrigan, ARN

13/11/2003 12:14:50

ASX-listed satellite broadband service provider, Multiemedia, has won a $5 million contract to supply the US military with Internet and voice services in post-war Iraq. 

Its two-way satellite service, operated in conjunction with UK-based partners Transcom, will be used to enable forces based in the Middle East to communicate with the outside world. 

The contract will be funded by the United States Agency for International Development (USAID). 

Winning the deal, initially for 29 systems but eventually expanded to 200, means Multiemedia has to open up its Newcastle-based Middle East and African beam by the start of December – a year ahead of its original schedule. 

The deal was brokered at the GITEX 2003 telecommunications conference, that has generated orders from all over the region, Transcom CEO, Bill Smith, said. 

Referring to the USAID deal as “the tip of the iceberg”, Smith claimed other customers signed up for deployments in the Middle East included the Central Bank of Iran.



[ Printer Friendly Version ] 
[ Other stories about MultiEmedia ] 
[ Other stories by Brian Corrigan ]


----------



## IcUrPoint

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

http://www.asic.gov.au/asic/ASIC_PUB.NSF/print/03-035+ASIC+makes+declaration+in+relation+to+Multiemedia's+market+disclosure?opendocument

Media and information releases

03-035 ASIC makes declaration in relation to Multiemedia's market disclosure

Monday 3 February 2003

The Australian Securities and Investments Commission (ASIC) has declared that Multiemedia Limited may not rely on the reduced prospectus content rules for listed securities until 26 September 2003, after failing to fully inform the market of major changes to an existing equity agreement with the ANZ Bank.

Multiemedia is a listed company, based in Melbourne, which is involved in the development and distribution of internet and e-commerce enabling tools.

Under Section 713 of the Corporations Act, Multiemedia had been allowed to use a reduced format fundraising document, on the basis that the continuous disclosure regime, which applies to Multiemedia as a listed company, would ensure that material information is provided to investors on a continuous basis.

ASIC made the declaration preventing Multiemedia from relying on section 713, due to concerns that the company was not meeting its continuous disclosure obligations.

Multiemedia had previously disclosed to the market that it had entered into a marketing and equity agreement with ANZ. The terms of this agreement were subsequently varied in July 2001, however, Multiemedia failed to disclose this information to the market until 26 September 2002, following discussions with ASIC.

This declaration means that Multiemedia must comply with the full prospectus disclosure requirements of the Act in relation to any prospectus it may issue up until late September 2003.

‘ASIC is committed to seeking greater compliance by directors with their Corporations Act responsibilities, and enhancing the timeliness and quality of continuous disclosure by listed companies, to ensure the market is properly informed’, ASIC’s Director of Corporate Finance, Mr Richard Cockburn said.  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## IcUrPoint

*problem is ASIC - to allow this con Job.*

*they knew about it all along*  

http://www.asic.gov.au/asic/asic_pu...a+provides+additional+disclosure?openDocument

02/356 Multiemedia provides additional disclosure

Thursday 26 September 2002

Following discussions with the Australian Securities and Investments Commission (ASIC), Multiemedia Limited (Multiemedia) today disclosed to the Australian Stock Exchange (ASX) that material amendments had been made to its previously announced equity agreement with the ANZ Bank. 

Multiemedia is a Melbourne-based listed company that owns and invests in telecommunications, creative web and content, e-commerce and new technology companies.

‘ASIC sought today’s announcement to ensure that investors were fully informed’, said Richard Cockburn, ASIC’s Director of Corporate Finance.

Multiemedia had previously disclosed to the market that it had entered into a marketing and equity agreement with ANZ, under which ANZ had committed to pay any shortfall in minimum revenues up to a maximum of $1,800,000 per annum. 

In July 2001, ANZ and Multiemedia varied the terms of an existing equity agreement and entered into a four-year loan agreement for $3,000,000, under which ANZ was no longer obliged to make-up any shortfall in revenue. The marketing agreement was not changed.

Multiemedia disclosed the ANZ loan, but failed to disclose the termination of ANZ’s obligation to make up any shortfall of revenues. 

At the time of the amendments to the equity agreement, it was anticipated that the revenues contemplated under the marketing arrangement would be generated, but this has not happened to date. 

Today, Multiemedia also disclosed information on an in-principle agreement with ANZ to settle these transactions, which it anticipates will be settled prior to 1 October 2002. 

The proposed settlement will result in a net outflow of funds from Multiemedia of $600,000, along with extinguishment of the loan through bringing forward of the remaining minimum revenue commitments.


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

THE HAGUE, Netherlands--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Aug. 25, 2005--New Skies Satellites B.V. (NYSE:NSE), the global satellite communications company, today announced that it has entered into an agreement to sell its Australian subsidiary, New Skies Networks PTY Limited, which owns and operates two teleports in Adelaide and Perth, Australia, to Multiemedia Limited, a provider of next generation technology and communications services based in Australia, for US$10 million. The transaction, which is subject to customary closing conditions, is expected to close in late October 2005. 
As part of the transaction, New Skies Satellites has agreed to purchase teleport services from Multiemedia. In turn Multimedia, currently a customer of New Skies Satellites through its NewSat satellite services division, has agreed to procure additional satellite capacity on New Skies' NSS-6 satellite, subject to the availability of such capacity. NewSat currently provides satellite broadband services on NSS-6 in Australia and the Middle East. 
Dan Goldberg, New Skies' chief executive officer, said: "We are very pleased with the agreement with Multiemedia, a strong player in the Australia and Middle East satellite services sector. Our decision to enter into this transaction is consistent with our successful strategy of delivering complete solutions to our customers by working with partner teleports - as opposed to wholly owned teleports - around the world. We are confident that Multiemedia will continue to provide the high level of services that New Skies Networks has always provided and we look forward to continuing our strong business relationship with them. We intend to use the proceeds from this transaction to reduce our outstanding debt. *In addition to strengthening our balance sheet, we anticipate the transaction will be EBITDA neutral to accretive, depending on our ability to supply Multiemedia with the satellite capacity they have agreed to purchase from us as part of this agreement." *
Adrian Ballintine, chief executive officer of Multiemedia, said "We have invested heavily over the past few years in building a solid business foundation capable of delivering world class satellite services to our customers. Acquiring New Skies Networks two modern teleport facilities and experienced employee base greatly enhances our capabilities and will help us to continue to expand our business."

i wonder how much of a future liability the bold section will have to the poor shareholders.. :-((


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Randwick Race 5 No 2 MUL .015c 500,000 the win Spring Carnival.*


Is at long Odds but late mail is it could burst out of the starting gates.
Heavy punting by owners (Balintine) isnt reflected by punters.Part Owners ANZ getting edgy at soring training commitments.Hasnt been known for going the distance in the past.Showing at country meets very mediocre and not catching the eye with punters.A few small showings O/S reciently saw an early plunge which amounted to nothing.
Being set for the Sping Carnival this will be at long odds,look for a short un sustained burst of speed when least expected,extra weight a problem---hard to fancy this--particulary when under the eye of regulators.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Zoop's Post with the Announcement from NewSkies perspective states:

"_As part of the transaction, New Skies Satellites has agreed to purchase teleport services from Multiemedia. *In turn Multimedia, currently a customer of New Skies Satellites through its NewSat satellite services division, has agreed to procure additional satellite capacity on New Skies' NSS-6 satellite, subject to the availability of such capacity*." _  

Rather interesting because Ballintine made *NO* mention of this component of the 'deal' when he made the official MUL NewSkies acquisition announcement to the ASX and shareholders on 25/8/05.

*Why did he exclude this very important 'deal covenant' * which might prove another contingency ala the 'Sportsview Contingency Fiasco' from 2001?   Sportsview led to headaches, write-offs, vendor settlements etc. and nothing much else to MUL shareholders.

Could this be another repeat?

*Why is it that MUL announcements always appear so carefully 'word-smithed' * and that MUL shareholders discover more details about 'deals' from announcements made by the other parties to transactions with MUL?

*Also, how can MUL pay for the $13,000,000 cash purchase of NewSkies* Australia by merely diluting the stock from 1.6 billion to 2.0 billion shares as outlined in Ballintine's announcement on 25/8/05 ??

At best this will only deliver between $8m - $9m which leaves more than $4m of the purchase price unaccounted for. If MUL has supposedly just become cash positive, I can't see $4m materialising within 60 days.

Any ideas or knowledge of what the heck's going on here. Sounds half-baked.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*MUL's Latest Loss announced today > $12,000,000. * :swear: 

*Accumulated Losses now Total > $81,000,000* Unbelievable !!

With 2 days to spare, MUL decided to tell the market 30 minutes before close on a Friday that its losses had INCREASED again. As usual they're trying to smother any bad news by hoping no one will see the announcement late on a Friday before an AFL-focused finals weekend.

*With Ballintine now a personal co-defendent (as advised by ICURPOINT) in the Supreme Court trial* scheduled for 23 November, 2005 and with MULs Losses escalating, there's going to be much to debate before MULs next AGM.

At least potentially one of the Supreme Court actions against MUL will be settled before the AGM, but there are other major court cases against MUL pending - which will spillover into 2006.

There's going to nothing left to recognise by 1/12 on a number of fronts.


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Awful result.
The sole good thing I can see is the increase in revenues but the cost of sales increase by a greater percentage! 
How does this company not get put into liquidation?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

When are people going to realise this is a DOG.

Ive followed this thread for 12 mths.
Its an absolute joke!
Speculation on news!
Wait until the next news release!
Heard a rumour!
Whats Ballantine up to!
Its all Ballantines fault!

*losers back losers------*

Lose on this and its YOUR FAULT.


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> When are people going to realise this is a DOG.
> 
> Ive followed this thread for 12 mths.
> Its an absolute joke!
> Speculation on news!
> Wait until the next news release!
> Heard a rumour!
> Whats Ballantine up to!
> Its all Ballantines fault!
> 
> *losers back losers------*
> 
> Lose on this and its YOUR FAULT.




Tech,

Clearly the sp has been going south at a rate of knots but there will be some people who are emotionally attached to it and even if they can't bring themselves to face it we shouldn't rub salt in to the wound by calling them a loser personally- for some it may just be a one-off decision.  You're obviously trying to do the right thing by highlighting a danger stock but those who have held this long are probably going to hold longer. Also your comments should not be construed as financial advice, who knows, if it pops up and someone sells before that they may blame you.

In fact if there are people worse off than current holders it is the people who buy into MUL now for the first time. Apart from daytraders I don't really know why anyone would buy it. Beats me- maybe it's 'informational asymmetry'!! 

Just one more thing that keeps me away from being a complete funnymentals person.


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

What's your favorite part of the report?

I like the bit about the NTA decreasing from .7c to .2c LOL.

Should have kept the short open, but it was just too risky with a day traders favorite like this.


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Tech,
> 
> 
> Just one more thing that keeps me away from being a complete funnymentals person.





Hey!!
A person studying the fundamentals would not have touched it.
Read my notes, they are all on cashflow etc. and why you can't buy it.
You guys generally just follow what we fundamental analysis guys think and catch a ride!


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Hey!!
> A person studying the fundamentals would not have touched it.
> Read my notes, they are all on cashflow etc. and why you can't buy it.
> You guys generally just follow what we fundamental analysis guys think and catch a ride!




Dont think we are seeing an arguement here with either Fundamental or Technical purists.

What we are and have been seeing is the best lesson I have seen anywhere in human psychology.
There are people here who are in this trade down a packet and ignoring whats blatantly obvious.
Emotion and fear of loss has complete control.
Commonsense,logic,FACTS and truth lie in a heap at their feet.
Have a read---you dont see statements of fact presented in any other light than HOPE.---if this --when that--wait for the next---

The lesson here for many is to accept their loss and move on.
If the loss is to painful then its a lesson well learnt.To some one poor error in judgement like this can take them out of the game.
The longer they stay in the worse their ability to handle loss becomes.
They develope an in ability to pull the trigger--both on entry and exit.

The damage a trade like this can do can be in some cases irrepairable.
It can destroy a traders ability to grow.
If your looking at losing say 80% of your free investment funds on a single bad trade like this---imagine your thinking if you were ever in the position to trade $100k or more in the market.---You wouldnt do it---you couldnt!

Most traders who are still in this trade and posting here on it have lost control of the trade---they lost it ages ago---the others who are new to the trade are in my veiw gamblers who ignore the facts.

This thread should never be lost it IS the best education a New Trader can get----all he has to then do is apply that knowledge---you'd think that was the simple part--obviously not.


----------



## Porper

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> When are people going to realise this is a DOG.
> 
> Ive followed this thread for 12 mths.
> Its an absolute joke!
> Speculation on news!
> Wait until the next news release!
> Heard a rumour!
> Whats Ballantine up to!
> Its all Ballantines fault!
> 
> *losers back losers------*
> 
> Lose on this and its YOUR FAULT.




I don't think the thread is a joke Tech, in fact as you mention in a later post, it is possibly one of the best learning curves a beginner could have.

When I started trading/investing almost a couple of years ago, I was sucked into the hype on MUL on here without doing any of my own research, not even knowing about stop losses, risk management etc.Stupid ? of course, but this is how many people start investing unfortunately.

Through reading sound, knowledgeable posts on here, some of the excellent information on the internet and books we learn all the things we shouldn't do, which is more important than the things we should do sometimes.

I was lucky in that my initial capital to invest was very small so I only had to take a small loss on MUL, well worth the loss considering all that it taught me then, and still is, giving me the enthusiasm and commitment to learn more as I go along.

Sometimes it is better to learn the hard way.So I give the MUL thread the big


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Highway to HELL......*  

*$12,000,000 loss* announced on Friday and *another $11,000,000*
*to be raised* to complete the Newskies purchase by October 26
with the shares on issue today at > 1,700,000,000 and going to
*skyrocket to over 2 BILLION.........*where's the money coming from ????

*With MUL shareholders having already lost $81,000,000* of hard-earned
money, there's only ONE road that MUL can follow and it's all down. 

Ballintine has much to answer for...... :swear:

Shareholders......start asking or the media will do the job for you.


----------



## Anthony Hosemans

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Shares are probably going to be issued to Newskies as payment for the purchase. This will effectively be a merger rather than a purchase. That is why the increase in share capital. I can't see shareholders being put under the pump once again.It actualy looks like a good deal to me, and I have been following this stock for nearly five years, not just twelve months, and have made money many times in trades.
 Regards Kooka.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi Kooka,  

Good suggestion *but it won't happen.*

The deal to buy Newskies is CASH (as announced via the ASX) which means that Ballintine has to save his position and $2,000,000 of shareholders money
(which he alleges has already been *paid as a non-refundable deposit*
- more is going to come out about this) by *magicing another $11,000,000
in cash by 26th October.*

Shareholders should start a 'book' on the probability of success of this deal
or will it be just another deal that'll fail and be added to the pile of 5 to 6 other deals over the past 4 years that MUL told the market had been signed until they 'untold' the market about 2 months after each that the deals weren't actually going to happen.

*What are the odds......place your bets.......don't be shy.*


----------



## IcUrPoint

*BAD Move by Ballantine*

Adrian Ballantine could face further prosecution as a result of leaking sensitive information pertaining to the switchcorp case into their preliminary report

matters discussed in mediation is considered privileged and on without prejudice basis.

this is what Ballantine reported in their preliminary report


*Note 25. Contingent Liabilities and Contingent Assets*

_The claim disclosed as a contingent liability at 31 December 2004 relating to the termination of the proposed acquisition of Switchcorp by Multiemedia is now set for a trial date of 23rd November 2005. On 24th August 2005 Multiemedia received an Offer of Compromise of $1.6 million in full settlement of the Plaintiff’s claim which was rejected. The Company has denied liability and the Directors are of the opinion that no loss will be incurred._

as if MUL shareholders haven't suffered enough


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

More s/h suffering. 1,023,868,456 new shares.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Suffering Unlimited.*  

MUL tried to make a positive announcement about an agreement with Telekom PNG yesterday.
*What a laugh*, in the past 2 years the PNG Government has twice desperately tried to offload majority control (ie 51%) of Telekom for the princely sum of $46 million and it's crashed both times.
Telekom workers are on strike over a 'massive' 4% pay rise.
Telekom already has satellite offerings.

Seems that like-managed companies are attracted to each other.

*MUL commits to buying companies when it doesn't even have the money* and doesn't even tell shareholders the contingency plan of what happens if the $13 million Rights Issue announced today fails - other than it'll lose its $2 million non-refundable deposit - 90% of which it also had to borrow anyway.

*With a potential 59% dilution of the share capital,* and by offering the shares at 1.5 cents each, MUL have re-set the market price of the stock to 1.5 cents and below. MUL urgently needs shareholder support but certainly doesn't seem to care less about the pain and agony they dish-out to their shareholders.

It's funny how MUL have tried to squeeze the completion of this deal to occur just before it faces Supreme Court trial on 23 November. And then there are the other Court cases currently pending.....

Can't wait to see the outcome of this fiasco..........


----------



## RodC

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

If MUL doesn't care about their shareholders then why continue to hold their shares?

I can't understand why anyone would bother to buy (or continue to hold) such rubbish.

There are plenty of better prospects available.

Rod.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Rod.

WHY
Its simple.

Many have losses so large that it would significantly wipe out their trading capital if they sold.
Its gone anyway and doing nothing to help them now--but its a lesson that needs to be learnt.


*One day this thread will be made into a book!
"The MUL Prophecy's"
Trade your way to financial ruin.*


----------



## doctorj

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

If you like to invest dangerously, its far more lucrative to do so in MUL's namesake.

I wouldn't think anyone who has recently participated in this thread owns any MUL and is posting for entainment only.  Here's hoping anyway.


----------



## RodC

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Rod.
> 
> WHY
> Its simple.
> 
> Many have losses so large that it would significantly wipe out their trading capital if they sold.
> Its gone anyway and doing nothing to help them now--but its a lesson that needs to be learnt.
> 
> 
> *One day this thread will be made into a book!
> "The MUL Prophecy's"
> Trade your way to financial ruin.*




I agree tech/a, that trading capital is effectively wiped out already. Some don't seem to realise it.

Rod.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*MULs Preposterous Prospectus Kicks-Off Tomorrow*  

Ah well MUL shareholder's, is there anyone out there silly enough to
subscribe to this titanic?

Does anyone really want to dilute this stock into the next decade
by buying non-renounceable shares at a price virtually the same 
as current market price?

Where's the benefit in this Prospectus to the long-suffering shareholders?

MUL and Ballintine must be up in orbit with their satellite to expect
an investment anywhere near $15 million within a 2 week period.

Just in case the worst happens, Ballintine should start preparing the ASX announcements explaining why MUL has lost its $2 million non-refundable deposit when it can't/doesn't pay the Satellite purchase balance of 
$11 million by 31st October, because I doubt that Newskies Satellite taking a fixed and floating charge over MULs Newsat Holdings will satisfy Newskies Satellites deal covenants unless they receive their $11 million payment.

Also, where's MUL going to get the $1.66 million to repay some loan to its former supporter, Findlays Stockbrokers?

It's rather clear that the writing's finally on the wall for MUL because time and strange 'deals' are finally going to catch-up with them by 31st October. Then MUL & Ballintine (who's a co-defendent) both face trial in the Supreme Court on November 23. The AGM thereafter should be unbelievable and represent a true validation of this chat-thread.


----------



## ob1kenobi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> *One day this thread will be made into a book!
> "The MUL Prophecy's"
> Trade your way to financial ruin.*





*I agree tech/a. I can't believe this thread is still going (for the record, I've never held shares in MUL)? Who knows, maybe they'll turn the book into a movie and make some money that way.  *


----------



## Fleeta

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I went and saw the Enron movie yesterday, and it was a great flick on how not to run a company. I'm sure that this style of ignorant management practices goes on in Australia as well and its scary to think that we are investing in some of these companies where management is so hands off and too busy figuring out how they can get their next bonus or reconfiguring the corporate jet instead of making wealth for the company.

The funniest was when the CEO was asked the very simple question after announcing a record profit 'how does Enron make its money?' and couldn't answer it. To me, that would have been a sell trigger. I guess putting it in the context of this thread, all of the MUL shareholders out there should have been asking 'how is MUL going to make money'. The answer remains a mystery.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Yes Fleeta...what a great similarity !*  

All MULs shareholders should be asking Ballintine & Kellett - where's the 
money going to come from if the Rights Issue flounders and the
October 31, 2005 deadline for payment of $11 million arrives and MUL is 
$millions short to pay Newskies.

Will Newskies provide an extension after 31/10/05 or will they merely *keep the $2 million non-refundable deposit already paid*? If you read Newskies reports, they're as desperate for cash as MUL is !! 

Anyway, if Newskies were truly confident of getting money from MUL when they struck the deal, why did they require a covenant that gave them a fixed and floating charge over the company for a 5 year period, even AFTER MUL had paid $13 million to buy the company ??? To me, that smacks of Newskies demanding security coverage for what they seem to consider a very high risk transaction.  *And anyway, what prudential management would buy a company at top-dollar and then allow the vendor to STILL have a 5 year fixed and floating charge over the company - it beggars belief.......unless one's desperate.*

What will Walker, Ballintine & Ellison say to shareholders if it all goes belly-up after 31/10/05 when they as Directors of MUL, had committed the company to a $13 million + purchase when the company DIDN'T HAVE the money and they have potentially lost another $2 million of shareholders money if Newskies decide to keep the deposit ?? And don't forget - MUL even had to borrow the deposit.

Also, why did Ballintine state in a price sensitive ASX disclosure on 25/8/05 about the acquisition of Newskies Australia that its results as at 31/12/04 were $22.9 million in revenue and $5.4 million in net AFTER TAX profit, *when the Experts Report included as part of the Rights Issue Prospectus (released on 28/9/05) states that Newskies Australia's figures as at 31/12/04 were actually only $16.778 million revenue and only $1.676 million in BEFORE TAX  profit ??  Which is the true figure and who's going to believe any MUL figures when the differences are so HUGE !! Do you believe Ballintine or Pitcher Partners who have their entire reputation at stake ??*  

Yes, the second separate case against MUL started in the Supreme Court of Victoria today (you can check the court lists and see the details), so MUL is facing a trial in the Supreme Court on November 23rd, and the 2nd case will probably go to trial early next year.

A large group of shareholders are gathering proxies for the next AGM (if it occurs) to vote out the current Board and senior management of this hopeless company - make sure you give this group your support.

Let's just see what's left on 1 November, 2005.


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				lescent said:
			
		

> A large group of shareholders are gathering proxies for the next AGM (if it occurs) to vote out the current Board and senior management of this hopeless company - make sure you give this group your support.




lescent,
Have they got a website set up? If it's a large, serious group then they really should have a web presence. I don't hold MUL but think it important that sh's voice their views and make it easy to communicate with each other. If there is a site for the action please post it here.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Dilution....Dilution.....Dilution*  

MUL dilutes further by nearly 135 million shares to repay a $1.66m 
loan to its sharebroker partner Findlays Stockbroker.

The loan was made so that MUL could pay a $2 million non- refundable deposit for its $13 million purchase of Newskies Australia. What a way to do business....borrow money you don't have to buy a business at 'top dollar' that you can't afford.

It's great for Findlays though because they got nearly 135 million shares at
just 1.24 cents each and funnily enough, the share price went up today to 
1.6 cents/share (volume today is over 50 million shares) and possibly Findlays sell millions of its shares for an extremely creamy extra profit. All last week, the volume hardly made 10 million shares traded on any day.

Me thinks that the Rights Issue to raise $15 million is going very poorly and because it ends in 2 days some people want to make some quick money before it all evaporates.

Can't wait until Thursday to read MULs ASX announcement about how it all goes - should be the joke of the year.


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I assumed that the announcement to-day and the push to 1.6/1.7 cents was all about getting shareholders to subscribe at 1.5c. The amount of money involved to get the price to rise was not that great.

Still I am a cynic. 

Bingo


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*You're Spot-On BINGO *  

Today, being the last day for participating in the totally worthless and unattractive Rights Issue...the shares are well off the 
boil and MULs next announcement about the success or abject failure of the issue is going to set the scene for Monday 31st October, when MUL have to pay the final $11 miilion.

I wonder how many of the 1 billion + shares on offer were taken-up ??

Findlays (aka Starlight Nominees) have quickly tried to suck as much out of the market in the past 2 days with the 134,758,710 shares (ie. an 8% dilution of MUL) that MUL gave it on Monday.

augh...don't you just love it.

Have Ballintine, Walker & Ellison got their excuses ready....or is it going to be
another 'rabbit-out-of-the-hat, at a minute past midnight' special ?????

I reckon we know the answer to this one.

Be ready shareholders...........


----------



## Gandlaf

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Just found you guys.

I am one of the suckers that purchased mul.ax at 0.05 cents per share.

From reading all you folks, it looks like I should write this off.
Do you agree?


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

well, if true to form, we should expect bad anouncements at 17:00 on friday.
or they leave it till melbourne cup day, which would be the perfect storm day, the cup, and the dictatorial/fascist (and oximoronic) anti terrorist bill goes into effect.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Typical Announcement from Ballintine today*  

Just as we all thought it would....the great, 'last hurrah' rights issue has been
extended until 4 Nov for the strangest of alleged reasons.....institutional 
investment queries to cover the shortfall ???????

Funny thing that issue extensions are normally announced BEFORE their closure and not a day or so AFTER their closure....I think that tells you something.

Also, what institutional investor in their right mind would want to pick-up
the shortfall of an issue that's going to dilute the shareholding of a
company by more than 50% ?????   It beggars belief and would be the 
quickest job threatening position ever to take.  And if you look carefully at 
MULs shareholder registry...there are virtually NO institutions of any size or note there, so why would they suddenly pop-up now and buy 100s of millions of penny-stock shares that continue to decline in value??  What does Mr. Ballintine mean by 'institutional investors' - it's a VERY broad term ???

If the issue is NOT fully subscribed as is the expectation stated by Mr. Ballintine in today's announcement.......what will ASIC say about this statement. Why weren't the shareholders advised of how much the issue has raised so far?? Why is this information being witheld from shareholders?? What about the rules of continuous disclosure??

Desperation is showing here and time's running-out ever so quickly. With MUL
having a Supreme Court judgement handed-down by the judge against them last Friday (they're seeking leave to appeal), and with them facing a Supreme Court trial on 23 November.......events are truly conspiring against them and time's just about up !!

Check........Mr. Ballintine.......Your move.


----------



## Kauri

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Might be a spelling mistake...instead of institutional investors they might have meant  _institutionalised investors_..


----------



## tarnor

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hehe...


Can't help but feel the same way about the release today, looks pretty desperate, the fat ladies been singing for a while now... must be about time to draw the curtains. :/


----------



## Kauri

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I think Mul's big problem was that it failed to evolve the way most Tech boom companies did/are....


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

There is a big order at 14cents today.
My question is, who would be buying into MUL during such a poor situation?


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

It might be a broker (which has a vested interest in MUL) doing MUL a favour. It will make people think it is worth taking up the spp. It wont be filled though.

Same thing happened with GGN - $300k+ buy order at 30c (spp was @30c). Now that the GGN spp cutoff date has passed, the order is gone.

I was going to participate in GGN spp (sold all my shares at 32.5c when it was announced), but then read last Fridays quarterly cash report.


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Ill be happy to sell out at 1.6cents. Just wanting to get rid of the dog. But theres just way too many sellers wanting 1.6cents as well. Hope my shares can be sold by the end of the day


----------



## Anthony Hosemans

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Gandlaf said:
			
		

> Just found you guys.
> 
> I am one of the suckers that purchased mul.ax at 0.05 cents per share.
> 
> From reading all you folks, it looks like I should write this off.
> Do you agree?




I took up my rights entitlement. It's obvious that negative comments made on this company recently are made by people who have not even read the prospectus. The prospectus states in the advent of rights issue not exceeding, all application funds will be returned.Shareholders had nothing to lose, after all the company they are buying is running at a profit, and mutiemedias leasing costs will no longer be applicable, the company wins on two fronts. It's a pity people waste their time as no homework has been done.
Gandlaf, there is no point in selling at the moment, we will know in the next week or so, if this company goes bust, or it's the best thing since sliced bread. Having followed the company for the past five years, and made substantial funds in trading, I'm prepared to wait. Regards KOOKA.


----------



## son of baglimit

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

joe - is there gonna be a prize for the 1000th MULlethead to contribute to this MUL thread ? - funny, but it seems appropriate for so many contributions, considering how many pieces of worthless paper they have on issue - last count, it was actually exceeding the number of people who have claimed they backed makybe diva in all 3 cups !!!!


----------



## IcUrPoint

*judgment against MUL*



			
				lescent said:
			
		

> Desperation is showing here and time's running-out ever so quickly. With MUL
> *having a Supreme Court judgement handed-down by the judge against them last Friday (they're seeking leave to appeal)*, and with them facing a Supreme Court trial on 23 November.......





Hi lescent

could you please explain in general terms what was the substance of the judgment which was handed against MUL?

on what grounds are they seeking to appeal the decision? 

kindest regards

ICUrPoint


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				lescent said:
			
		

> *Typical Announcement from Ballintine today*
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation is showing here and time's running-out ever so quickly. With MUL
> having a Supreme Court judgement handed-down by the judge against them last Friday (they're seeking leave to appeal), and with them facing a Supreme Court trial on 23 November.......events are truly conspiring against them and time's just about up !!
> 
> Check........Mr. Ballintine.......Your move.




I have not been able to find this in the news for 22 October. Please point me to where further information is? Like Anthony Hosemans I have taken up my full entitlement and applied for additional shares. I am in for a fairly big bet on a rise back to 2c.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*ICURPOINT here's the Supreme Court Judgement AGAINST MUL....*  

Please login to:

www.austlii.edu.au/au/cases/vic/VSC/2005/425.html

The entire judgement is detailed here.

Everyone that takes up the SPP - good luck, because if MUL reach
a $13 million take-up, you've just invested in a significantly diluted-value business whose MAIN subsidiary will have a registered Fixed & Floating charge over it for 5 long years. 

Think about it, how would you feel if you paid top dollar for a business with
nearly 100% borrowed money (ie. shareholders money), and then AFTER you'd paid FULL price for the business, the seller then STILL had a mortgage over the business for another 5 years?????

It's the most preposterous deal I've ever heard of !!! :swear:


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Oh by the way I wanted to be # 1,000*


----------



## IcUrPoint

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				lescent said:
			
		

> *Oh by the way I wanted to be # 1,000*




thank you for the link - more bad news for MUL 

best wishes


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I note that the Appendix 3B released on 3 Nonember to the ASX was for 34,092,851 shares for a consideration of $600,000 descibed as "an equity line retirement". Does anyone know who this was to or what it was about as the price was 1.76 cents/share.

Seems a good price?


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				lescent said:
			
		

> *ICURPOINT here's the Supreme Court Judgement AGAINST MUL....*
> 
> Everyone that takes up the SPP - good luck, because if MUL reach
> a $13 million take-up, you've just invested in a significantly diluted-value business whose MAIN subsidiary will have a registered Fixed & Floating charge over it for 5 long years.
> 
> Think about it, how would you feel if you paid top dollar for a business with
> nearly 100% borrowed money (ie. shareholders money), and then AFTER you'd paid FULL price for the business, the seller then STILL had a mortgage over the business for another 5 years?????
> 
> It's the most preposterous deal I've ever heard of !!! :swear:





Could you please explain I thought the share issue was to pay for the purchase ie equity not 100% debt. I also assume that a fixed and floating charge is behind secured creditors and is a general security for a debt. Doesn't seem that odd.

I am probably missing something.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Originally Posted by pro-MUL, Rights Issue Purchaser - Bingo........*  
_Could you please explain. I thought the share issue was to pay for the purchase ie equity not 100% debt. I also assume that a fixed and floating charge is behind secured creditors and is a general security for a debt. Doesn't seem that odd.

I am probably missing something._

Aaahhh Bingo....yes unfortunately you have got it right wrong.
Go back to the Prospectus and other announcements and re-read them and you'll hopefully see the light of day.

In a nutshell, MUL are attempting to buy a business via dilutory equity and instead of owning that business outright as you'd expect after paying top dollar for it, that's NOT the case at all. Newskies will still have a fixed and floating charge over the business for another 5 years even though they won't legally own the business if the transaction finalises on 8/11/05.

If you don't see that as odd  ????????

*Anyway pro-MUL Bingo, what's your odds on MUL finalising the transaction on
Tuesday - we'd all love to hear? *


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				IcUrPoint said:
			
		

> thank you for the link - more bad news for MUL



I read the judgement, and it looks like most of the matters have been settled out of court, *except* the judgement that MUL now has to disclose legal advice pertaining to an ASX release stating they thought they would win the matters that were actually resolved out of court.

Who gives a merde? Or am I missing something? (not that I hold MUL).
Cheers, Mark.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Good try Markmau*.......  

I've been advised that NOTHING has been settled yet whatsoever so I don't know where you got that information from?????
The trial is still locked-in for Wednesday 23 November against BOTH
MUL, and Ballintine as a personal co-defendent.

We should all try and get along to see it although no ones going to miss-out on what'll happen because it's going to be reported on TV and in the Herald Sun and Financial Review, similar to the case that's been reported in the past 2 weeks about the ex-Neighbours actor. All the publicity is going to happen because it's a company that Vizard used to be a director of.

*Let's just see what happens this week with the Rights Issue and the Newskies purchase*.......


----------



## markrmau

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				lescent said:
			
		

> *Good try Markmau*.......
> 
> I've been advised that NOTHING has been settled yet whatsoever so I don't know where you got that information from?????




Actually, I read the judgement....



			
				http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/cases/vic/VSC/2005/425.html said:
			
		

> 2 By a summons filed 17 August 2005 the plaintiffs sought a variety of orders. All of the matters the subject of that summons have been resolved with the exception of an application by the plaintiffs for inspection of all documents constituting or recording legal advice referred to in an announcement by Multiemedia to the Australian Stock Exchange ("ASX") on 7 April 2005.




*** Unless this was only a small part of the case?


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				lescent said:
			
		

> *Originally Posted by pro-MUL, Rights Issue Purchaser - Bingo........*
> Aaahhh Bingo....yes unfortunately you have got it right wrong.
> Go back to the Prospectus and other announcements and re-read them and you'll hopefully see the light of day.
> 
> In a nutshell, MUL are attempting to buy a business via dilutory equity and instead of owning that business outright as you'd expect after paying top dollar for it, that's NOT the case at all. Newskies will still have a fixed and floating charge over the business for another 5 years even though they won't legally own the business if the transaction finalises on 8/11/05.
> 
> If you don't see that as odd  ????????





Your earlier post said they making the purchase with "100% debt", now you say they are using "dilutory equity". Is this a special type of equity, or do you mean what I said ie they issued shares and used cash to pay for the purchase.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Markmau advises:***** Unless this was only a small part of the case?*  

Yes, you're spot-on, only one part of a multi-facetted court case
which goes to Trial on 23/11/05.

What about this Tuesday and the finalisation of the Newskies purchase????


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*Bingo is still confused.....*_Your earlier post said they making the purchase with "100% debt", now you say they are using "dilutory equity". Is this a special type of equity, or do you mean what I said ie they issued shares and used cash to pay for the purchase._  

You're not reading the posts correctly....please go back to #991 and try again.

*Always do your research carefully.*


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				lescent said:
			
		

> *ICURPOINT here's the Supreme Court Judgement AGAINST MUL....*
> 
> Please login to:
> 
> www.austlii.edu.au/au/cases/vic/VSC/2005/425.html
> 
> Think about it, how would you feel if you paid top dollar for a business with
> nearly 100% borrowed money (ie. shareholders money), and then AFTER you'd paid FULL price for the business, the seller then STILL had a mortgage over the business for another 5 years?????
> 
> It's the most preposterous deal I've ever heard of !!! :swear:




991 is a nice diagram by Kauri but it dosn't help. I don't think I'm confused but you are.


----------



## lescent

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

*999 it is Bingo............  *


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Thank you, that's the one I quoted.

It will be interesting next week re the share issue.


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I think that the lack of any announcement on result of share issue that closed last friday is a bad sign.

If they got away an announcement would potentially push the price up.


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well MUL successfully closes rights issue with applications in excess of $13M. You would expect this to push the price up to-morrow.

Good luck to all those who had the courage to stay with them.


----------



## Lucstar

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hmmm...wish ah could've waited a bit longer to sell my shares at 1.6 cents. Oh well, I'm glad I could get out of this dog anyway.


----------



## malachii

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hmmmm - not sure if you would call it successful.  They had planned on raising over $15 mil and only managed to raise $13 mil even though (as it states in the terms of the rights issue) in the event of undersubscription they offered the extra shares to "..... shareholders who accept their entitlement in full and applied for additional New Shares and ANY OTHER PERSON IN AUSTRALIA".  It seems they couldn't find anyone else in Australia to take the shares!

The only place I can see a reference to a minimum raising is in today's announcement.  To me it looks like another spin job.

You may be right - the share price may kick up over the next few days or even a week or so but overall I think I agree with other sentiments on this forum.  The management of this company are only in it for themselves and I still cant believe that ASIC is still allowing them to operate.  I guess it just highlights the real protection that ASIC provides for investors.

malachii


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Had not noticed the missing $2M. I agree with your view of the management, however, I assume that MUL should now at least be profitable and this will keep the speculation running from time to time.

I actually sold the last of my MUL at 1.7c just before the issue closed (the first time that is) when their was a little spike and then applied for my entitlement and additional shares to restore my holding. I must be at better off than if I had held.


On the other hand buying back in may or may not be a smart move. I will exit for good if the prise rises sufficiently.


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Re the missing $2.0M. Just wondering if the shortfall in $ could be a result of the issue of the shortfall at a lower price than 1.5c.

They seemed to have complete discretion in the prospectus. Can they issue the shortfall to some special people at different prices than shareholders?

Anyone know?


----------



## BillyGoatGruff

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Appendix 3B today says there were 15M shares at about 1.5c apiece, no low selling, no underfilling.

Sometimes reading this thread is like running your fingernails over a blackboard.  I'm not a great fan of MUL - in fact the whole company looks a little dubious - but the naysayers seem to be drowning out the middle-of-the-road types like myself who aren't so emotional about their shares (or losses).


----------



## malachii

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Strange one that - dont know why they have a difference.  Ann the other day says they achieved in excess of min $13 mil and today the 3B states they sold 989,430,139 ($14.8 mil).  Same but different????

Strange!!

malachii


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

The issue papers would indicate that they got the issue away at 1.5c, however a large late sale to-day at 1.4c would tend to indicate to me that someone got them cheaper and was cashing in.

Something a bit odd?


----------



## BillyGoatGruff

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Yeah, I'd agree.  Must have flogged off a few cheapies.  Oh well, at least they're not killing the next uptick - pretty slim upside.


----------



## IcUrPoint

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?lescent*



			
				lescent said:
			
		

> ICURPOINT here's the Supreme Court Judgement AGAINST MUL....




hi lescent

I was wondering if you are aware of any update in the swichcorp Vs. MUL and Ballantine case??

regards

P


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

hi, il respond on behalf of lescent, 
we have been gagged.
we dont want to cause problems for the webmaster so we wont be making comments until we win the case.
d


----------



## Knobby22

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

So you expect a win Zoop.


----------



## u300314

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Zoop

I note from the latest top 20 that your finally sold your Mul holding.

Is Lescent also directly involved in Switchcorp


----------



## IcUrPoint

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> So you expect a win Zoop.




I do


----------



## IcUrPoint

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				u300314 said:
			
		

> Zoop
> 
> I note from the latest top 20 that your finally sold your Mul holding.





given the fact that mul released 100 percent more shares.

and given the fact that the top 20 comprises less than 5 percent of the total shares in the company.

I suspect that not even the entire Board of Directors holdings will register on top 20.

I doubt that none of people who were involved with this  co six months ago will be in top 20 now


----------



## u300314

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

icurpoint

Zoop held 21.2m share as at Oct 05 and was No 3 shareholder.

As at 2 DEcember 21.2m shares would have still placed you at No 12


As at october the Top 20 accounted for *13.78% * as at 2 Dec top 20 now account for *26.21% * of the total shares.

More interesting is that top 3 shareholders are institutional fund manager

1. Wilson Asset Management
2. ANZ Nominees (Could be Cornell Capital)
3. macquarie Bank (small capital fund).

Ballintine does appear to have taken up any of his rights.

Going on past voting patterns the any one of the institutions now controls the Mul board.


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

yes ive sold down, but i might buy back in at the right price.
had i pumped and dumped like others, i would have sold at the 1.5 which i did, and then bought now at 1.2..

i sold because i thought it was a bit silly being in a case against a company i partly own.

as far as winning, who knows, law is a funny thing, but i wouldnt spend so much money on a trivial exercise.


----------



## u300314

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Zoop
Hopefully with macquarie bank and WAM on the share register there will be a lot more acccountability, and no more dump and pump. Although Findlays (captain starllight) woulld still appear to have 38.0m (issued 134m @ .0127 in Oct/Nov) still to dump


----------



## GOYCO

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Hi All

Does anyone believe that MUL can post a profit by 31 dec? If not then does anyone believe they will post a profit in 2006? Is there anyone left who thinks this company has a chance?

Cheers


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Yes, and as a result, I think before December 31 the share price will hit AUD100.00, thus turning MUL into the biggest company in the world, and then the incredibly competent management team will make a bid for telstra, buy it, and then take over the world. We shareholders, of course, will all be trillionaires, will cause hyper inflation because of the incredible spending power we have, and will have to sign special agreements with John Howard to not spend any more of our incredible fortune in Australia. The CEO of course will be 700 times richer than Bill Gates and will cure cancer.

Yea right...


----------



## Bingo

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Probably close but no cigar. Which 31 December did you say?


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

this one of course, ps 1.1 cents is a bit of an aniversary for me, bought in at 1.0 (a 0.1 discount)... sigh..


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

That being the case you would have to have bought it pre July 2003.(Thats the only time its traded <=.01c)

Which means you have held it up to 12c then down to .011c

Out of curiosity--at what price do you think it will no longer be a hold?


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Wow- must be a long term investment? A lesson here for all I think.


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

not a lot to learn, i wasnt allowed to sell. i wanted to. clinton did however. lucky guy..


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

What do you mean you were not allowed sell - just before a pump before either side of six/twelve month result. Please explain or they suckered you right in................


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

If it quacks like a duck---good chance its a duck.


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> What do you mean you were not allowed sell - just before a pump before either side of six/twelve month result. Please explain or they suckered you right in................




told i couldnt by mul in an email. wont talk too much more about it because of problems for the webmaster.


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Well your initials are certainly not SV then. MUL must certainly be the dog of century so far on tha ASX. I will admit to trading and holding MUL at one stage, I don't think I would go anywhere near it now. You must have acquired absolutely millions of shares for someone to attempt to stop you. You must either be an employee or someone they paid out in shares instead of cash.Well a lesson learned may be a very expensive one for you. When can you tell us, I am intriqued or are you silenced forever?


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

i acquired mul shares some time ago, i didnt make a loss, although it would have been nice if i could have captilised on my investment correctly. mul is a defendant in a case that i among others, is pursuing, so they seem to be a bit sensitive if i say things, i dont want to get this webmaster in trouble, he certainly understands the principals of free speech much more than hotcopper who chopped me when they got a nasty letter from mul. oh well. i certainly dont have anything negative against MUL per se, lets face it, its got such an excellent opportunity with its satelite capacity, but im not too sure about the collective capability of the management team, on history they dont seem to be terribly capable, given the threats of the new inmarsat they may have left their run too late, or possibly they didnt care abut it anyway, who knows. its all conjecture based on poor disclosure.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				zoop said:
			
		

> told i couldnt by mul in an email. wont talk too much more about it because of problems for the webmaster.




Every now and then you see some real rubbish.
$21 million shares at 10c (Lets say thats what you could have sold them for)
$2.1 million.
Now worth.$231,000.

And you have an Email not a letter from Multimedia telling you not to sell.
So you didnt.
So the email is worth $1,869,000.

Simply its ILLEGAL.


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

well thats up to the courts eventually to chase up on.
there were some threats in the email as well.


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

enough for now.


----------



## RichKid

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*



			
				zoop said:
			
		

> enough for now.




Yes, I agree, if it's in court, let's just see it take its course, no one wants to get into sub judice complications, we know as much as we need to so far about this company, anyone can order a transcript from the relevant court registry if they want one. The post mortem will be a cautionary tale.


----------



## Ann

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

I am astounded anyone is still talking about this company.


----------



## brerwallabi

*Re: MUL - Where to from here?*

Looks like some life in this dog this morning almost 8m and its 10.47am must be some announcement on the way, may be they have won a contract with the corner shop in Bourke. Strange time for an announcement but whos knows with this.


----------



## champ2003

Don't be fooled into thinking that this stock is going to go well. The announcement today in regards to profit etc is just a smoke screen to make the company look like its going in a positive direction. My guess is that they are selling 2 of their business arms simply because they are making sure that they have alot of cash on hand just in case they lose the court case. Mul hasn't been making profit for ages and for them to now be selling off 2 business arms that are making good profit, well no-one in their right mind would do that especially if they are making hard earned profit. 

There is alot more to this company than meets the eye. 

Be very careful......


----------



## Gandlaf

What are they doing now with this new announcement?
Anybody understand?


----------



## zoop

which anouncement? the one from the 23rd?
well looks like they want to sell their (quotes) cash cows with incredible business and growth opportunities (quotes) to focus on their satelite business. which must be a real winner.. pitty they dont seeem to tell anyone how incredibly profitable this new satelite business is. im sure they are keeping a secret so that they will be able to pay a 10c divident to the 3billion shares on issue next week...
d


----------



## Ann

..and a chart which is not a grand look. Pity it can't be short sold!


----------



## zoop

wow share price is even more crappy! less than one cent! time for management to explain why the share price is so bad and recommend a solution!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Any Charters out there would agree that MUL has been doing the 'dead cat bounce' 

(For those who don't know the dead cat bounce is simply this: If you drop a dead cat it will bounce up slightly but it is still dead, well MUL drops and bounces up slightly, then drops and bounces up slightly and so on but it is still dead!)  :goodnight


----------



## Knobby22

What bounce?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

If you seriously can't look at MUL's chart from Nov 2003 when it was at a peak and see the subsequent drop - bounce up phases  then somethings wrong

Maybe its me


----------



## tarnor

I always thought dead cat bounces were more sudden volatile movements like when a shocker of an announcement comes out, followed by a plummeting share price, followed by a short lived spike from bargain hunters.. mul is a little different its just a woeful sad story where punters are slowly giving up and selling into any whiff of a rise.,. just a long down trend. Tis one of those stocks where your half expecting it to go into administration at any moment.,.


----------



## zoop

and yet they continue to issue more and more script. its amazing.. i wonder if there is anything criminal in these activites.


----------



## zoop

does this new share issue mean they cant pay their bills?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Zoop, no this new share issue doesn't mean that they can't pay their bills, it is some sort of tranche issue for the Acquisition of New Skies that was funded through an SPP which had alot of shortfalls


That being said, I don't think they could ever pay their bills, this is a real dog stock, I wouldn't go near it unless you are an experienced trader and know how to trade dead cat bounces, which is all this stock does


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

The dead cat, shows some life, start of another bounce perhaps, it never ceases to amaze me the amount of volume that gets behind this dog


----------



## zoop

looks like i was right, if they had enough money they wouldnt have sold more shares. they said that they could pay for the future basestation coss through renvenue, now they are selling shares to cover it, at even more horrible share prices..
sigh.
the world is am amazing place, full of all sorts of tricksters..


----------



## TOP_GUN

I think every dog has its day..


NewSat and Go2Call sign agreement for VoIP services

MULTIMEDIA'S satellite communication division, NewSat Networks has signed a strategic partnership with Go2Call, an international VoIP solutions provider, to deliver leading-edge VoIP solutions for the Middle East, Africa and parts of Europe. 

"NewSat's strategic partnership with Go2Call will add a new dimension to the company's delivery of VoIP services across the Middle East, Africa, South Asia and parts of Europe,” said Multiemedia's CEO and Founder, Adrian Ballintine.

“Through our agreement, Go2Call will offer NewSat's customers a revenue-generating, high quality and feature-rich VoIP calling solution. “Currently, service providers and distributors all over the world use the Go2Call platform to sell origination services for the calling card, call shop, residential and enterprise markets."

As one of the world's fastest growing satellite services providers, NewSat delivers high quality and efficient satellite communications services through the combination of its extensive Mediaport Network and resources.

This new partnership with Go2Call will enhance NewSat's existing services across the region, offering NewSat customers access to voice communication applications that are reliable, flexible and easy to use. 

"Go2Call is very excited about this new opportunity,” said Go2Call's Director of Sales for the Middle East and Africa, Alex Giannikoulis.

“Our experience with large global satellite companies over the past several years has positioned us well for the expanding voice over satellite market.

“We will work closely with NewSat's customers providing both technical and sales support enabling them to benefit from an additional revenue stream."

NewSat's General Manger - Middle East/Africa, Paul Seaton added that the decision to offer this service was made easy with requests from their resellers and partners seeking Go2Call from a satellite communications company they know and can trust.


17 March 2006

Telstra and Newsat next???


----------



## brerwallabi

Top Gun are you still holding? If I remember correctly you had maybe 5M or roundabouts of MUL when we were all ramping this one a few years ago at a substantially higher price almost double digit. Some us made some money trading on MUL (and some are still making money) but a lot of punters lost big time (and some are still losing).
You always were very close to what was happening in MUL, so are Go2Call two blokes in a shed or something more. 
What makes you think Telstra would partner with MUL. Wishful thinking?
The older I get the more conservative I get, this is a Young Gun's stock in my book now, I would not think a Top Gun would be playing with it or holding currently.


----------



## zoop

hey where did u get that info. they didnt seem to think it worthwile to post on the asx...


----------



## zoop

actually i think this press release is better.


> DigitalSkys to Expand VoIP Offerings with Go2Call
> Evanston, IL Feb. 20th, 2006- Go2Call.com, Inc., an international VoIP solutions provider, announced today that DigitalSkys, a Dubai-based, next generation wireless communications provider, will use Go2Call’s
> award winning platform to enhance current VoIP offerings to various customers, including small corporate companies, large conglomerates and government agencies. Go2Call will enable DigitalSkys to offer these customers flexible, high quality and feature-rich VoIP calling solutions.
> As neighboring presenters at GITEX Dubai 2005, Go2Call and DigitalSkys initially met at the Fall tradeshow.
> 
> Go2Call’s reputation as an international caliber VoIP solutions provider appealed to DigitalSkys. Though DigitalSkys had previously worked with other VoIP service providers, it appeared that Go2Call’s dynamic solutions might deliver them better results.
> 
> After learning more about Go2Call, DigitalSkys began a thorough screening process of the company’s services. During the trials, Go2Call exceeded DigitalSkys’ quality and reliability standards, and DigitalSkys selected Go2Call for its broad range of VoIP services and the multi-level management and flexible rate setting capabilities of the Go2Call Platform.
> 
> “With the rapid growth of the wireless satellite communications industry, we needed a provider that would allow DigitalSkys to continue to take advantage of the changing opportunities in the market. While providing our subscribers with high quality voice services, the Go2Call Platform additionally gives us the scalability and flexibility to offer a wide range of VoIP solutions and implement them quickly and easily,” stated Charles D’Alberto, CEO of DigitalSkys.
> Go2Call and DigitalSkys expect further technological development and look forward to future product launches. “We are excited to help DigitalSkys expand its VoIP offering with industry-leading VoIP applications
> and are glad to grow our market reach with them,” said Larry Spear, Go2Call Co-Founder.
> 
> About DigitalSkys
> DigitalSkys represents the next generation in global telecommunications, combining cutting-edge technologies with ease of use and an unbeatable focus on service. As a ‘last-mile’ wireless communications
> provider, DigitalSkys uses satellite based VSAT platforms, WiMAX and Wi-Fi technologies, to ensure that it can provide a reliable broadband enterprise-class solution in the Middle East and beyond, by means of NSS-6, NSS-7, and C-band AMC12 satellites footprints.
> DigitalSkys caters to various customers ranging from small corporate companies to large conglomerates with multiple offices in different locations and require high quality bandwidth and connectivity to run critical business applications. DigitalSkys provides wireless solutions to public, government and private sectors, including oil and gas, power generation, medical, financial, airline, security and defense, hospitality, education and training, manufacturing and construction, advertising distribution.
> DigitalSkys’ strength is providing wireless high-speed solutions using the above mentioned technologies and applications independently or in concert, tailored to specific corporate requirements -- a complete
> value-added business solution.
> 
> About Go2Call
> Go2Call delivers a complete suite of global turnkey VoIP solutions to providers worldwide. Go2Call’s proprietary platform enables carriers and resellers, ISPs, communications license holders, call shops and distributors to offer powerful VoIP services while building equity in their brands and reducing capital expenditure.
> 
> Steadily growing for the past 6 years, Go2Call has built a reputation as a global leader in the development and delivery of these low cost, high quality hosted VoIP calling services and is the back-office provider to over 200 customers in nearly 100 countries. Key Go2Call customers include Fujitsu’s Nifty, VSNL and Teleglobe.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Looks like this dog got out of the back yard and is running again,

Some one call the dog pound, theres a rabid mongrel on the loose,

Be careful not to get bitten  :


----------



## zoop

very cryptic mate. do u mean muls the dog or the other guys?


----------



## Anthony Hosemans

Nice bit of information ZOOP. MUL is obviously doing a lot of homework, and more ditributors are being signed up, as your information shows. The real question is "Will they be able to get to criticle mass quick enough?" i.e. sign on enough people to start trading in the black.The next few months will be very interesting. This company has the potential to make a fortune, but the slower they take to sign on business, other operators will get there before them. Regards KOOKA


----------



## zoop

hi KOOKA,
long time no post!
in any market there will be compeditors, and some more keen for MUL failure than other ie digiskies, however your right it doesnt matter how much competition there is, only that they can perform. its amazing that they cant make a profit on all of this, given the opportunities, and that they have thown away assets at the rate they have, and drawn capital at the rate they have. they constantly make profit forcasts and dont meet them. there will be a day of recoming im sure, i just hope for the management teams sake its not a bad one, so many opportunities lost... so many lieoops miss truths, i hope when i grow up i never do the same..


----------



## TOP_GUN

I have a few shares, not purchased at double digits!

This info is on the web, use Google and you'll find it..

Note Directors buying stock, normally a good sign.

Telstra, Hmm just a hunch could be wrong just like I could be wrong that Channel 7 are looking to do a deal to re package programs into pubs etc..

MTD gone and so is a black hole for cash, if not funded it couldn't grow any larger and on low margin electronics you need big bucks to have a chance to make anything..

This dog is about to have it's day I hope but I wouldn't bet the farm.

Regards


----------



## zoop

if they buy shares before the price goes up, without exercising their options then the possability is that there might be some insider trading going on.


----------



## jollyfrog

YOUNG TRADER IS RIGHT!!! bunch of mongrels ! sold their ONLY asset a couple of years back (Arumpo Bentonite) said they didn't know anything about running a bentonite mine! why not hire a mine manager! sold to one of the previous directors, bastards!! the're a bunch of CROOKS!!! thank god I sold out at 90c


----------



## zoop

HA, I was right, they couldnt make the satelite business earn money, they made a bad provision of having to pay more than they could earn, so what do they do sell more shares. how much more before the company goes broke?


----------



## Anthony Hosemans

Here is another bit of information that makes me think MUL is starting to consolidate its revenues:

The business program on Channel 2 (10a.m. on Sunday Morning) had a 5 to 10 minute report on a three way alliance by Austar, Unwired, and Soul (SOT) to seek funding from "Connect Australia" for an affordable national broadband network. This funding being offered by the Australian Government totals A$1.1 billion, and the above companies are applying to deliver WIRELESS BROADBAND. The report indicated these people as a potential threat to Telstra in the future.

SOT is a result of the consolidation of all the Soul Pattinson Telecommunication companies into the new brand name of "Soul"

Multiemedia and Soul Pattinson announced a strategic alliance on 7th August 2003, which was for a five year period, i.e. Expires around August 2008.
This appears to be a good indication that the above three way alliance will be utilising Multiemedias' Services, should they be successful in obtaining a portion of the Governments handout. This is a huge bit of information that nobody seems to have followed up, and could have exponential potential for Multiemedia. I'm looking forward to see what happens in the near future. Regards, Kooka


----------



## zoop

well that sure would be nice for a change.


----------



## u300314

Interesting news release on the wires - who knows what it means revenue wise.

NewSat Networks, a division of the Australian-owned and operated satellite communications provider Multiemedia Limited, today announced that it has successfully implemented the latest MPEG-4 streaming technology allowing it to carry Australia's first customisable, multicast Internet Protocol Television (IPTV) program that will commence broadcasting into Australia's pubs and clubs next month.
ETV will be Australia's first IPTV satellite television service when it is broadcast into Australia's pubs and clubs via the WA-based ETV Media network. Initially focusing on sports bars, hotels and motels on the eastern seaboard, it could be available in 500 pubs and clubs around the country before Christmas.
ETV Media managing director Gary Allen said "We chose to work with NewSat Networks to launch ETV as they had the right combination of the broad reach of satellite transmission through their Mediaports and the in-house technical expertise needed to support our requirements."

Full link at http://www.ferret.com.au/articles/e1/0c040ce1.asp


----------



## zoop

wow this is interesting, but i cant seem to find a website for etv media.. i did a company lookup and cant locate it either.. maybe im a bit thick...


----------



## Anthony Hosemans

Unwired are now advertising wireless technology. With their affiliation with Soul, and Souls' affiliation with Multiemedia, it would appear that they are also using Multiemedias' Newsat Networks.This company is very frustrating, in that they release minimal information as to what they are doing, but there obviously seems to be a lot happening in the background.This stock could produce a windfall very Quickly. Regards KOOKA


----------



## zoop

unwired have always advertised this, ive used their products for ages, here and in fiji. this is why they are called unwired. so what so special??


----------



## champ2003

Oh my God will somebody please close this thread. Any one wanting to chat about this dog of a company must have alot of time and money to waste.


----------



## zoop

your right we are all loosers for betting on this one.. but why close an entertaining thread. its an excellent education source..


----------



## zoop

another share issue for this excellent newskies investment. doesnt look like such a money spinner, more like another lead zeplin, sell or throw away good assets, keep the badies. ha what a laugh. unless there is a strategy to see how long the game can be kept going before mr windup hits..


----------



## the_godfather4

anyone know why the massive volumes today?? or y its up 28% so far???   
had a look around and could not find any plausible reasons


----------



## Hopefulone

Hi, as a suffering shareholder of MUL, I have been following the antics like you guys and dont understand.  the only thing that is keeping allusioned, if there is such a word, rather than disallusioned is that since the purchase of newskies there has been no further share issues to raise cash to fund the burn.  the lastest share issues were to pay off the convertiable note issue for the newskies purchase. its the way that cornell partners finance new companies.  If you look at MUL's burn rate over the last couple of years particularily 2005 they needed nearly $9.7 million.  based on past experience they would need to raise this much again.  So the lack of new share issues to me means they are cash postive, less the money they got for the sale of the businesses.

With the purchase of newskies which had a after tax profit of $5.4million, would indicate that it is cash flow positive.  Combine this with some $80m in accumulated losses MUl should be rolling in cash. ie they want need to pay any tax on the profits for some time

Having watched the pump and dump scenarios unfold, every time a large share issue occurs there is a spike and considerable turnover resulting in an exit.  With the last share issue which occured at an average price of .0084 cents it doesnt seem to have occured as it has gone above .09 with any volume.  Rather there was a single purchase of 25m shares at 0.008 in roughly one line, which caused the spike.

There hasnt been the pumping up with announcements either, a bit to silent.

Having done this analysis I live in hope.  And wait for the 2006 results.  If they havent shown a psotive cashflow combined with some capital management ie consolidate the shares or at least buy back them there is no hope for me.


----------



## Anthony Hosemans

In regards to my message number 1074, apparently Unwired and Soul are using mobile phone wireless, not satellite technology, and are therefore restricted to the mobile phone areas.
Multiemedia, using satelite, can accomodate everywhere! The company did announce being cash positive the end of last year, so I agree with you Hopefulone, that figures for this year should look a lot better, although a loss may still be recorded for the financial year, due to the first 3 or 4 months trading.  Regards, Kooka


----------



## Hopefulone

Can anyone get a list of top 20 or 50 shareholders at any time or is it when the company decides to issue such a notice?


----------



## zoop

when does mul change its name? i thought this was supposed to happen a month ago, has something gone wrong again?..


----------



## zoop

*Re: MUL ---->> BALENTINE IS GONE?*

from the asx web site..
Mr John Walker (Chairman, Director)
Mr James Kellett (Director, CEO)
Mr Elwood Charles Ellison III (Director)
Company Secretary	Mr James Kellett
Principal Activities	Multimedia and internet activities.
NO Ballentine!


----------



## RichKid

This thread is now closed due to the name change to Newsat (NWT), see the NWT thread by clicking here.


----------

